# Vegas micro mini grow w limited space....



## Mr.Vega (Jul 5, 2013)

Summer has ran me outta the garage...too hot n cant afford portable ac to cool the garage so doin a one plant deal in the bedroom....under a nightstand...ha....anyway its what I got to work w at the moment ive got plans in the works for upgrading garage when finances permit...but for now doin this...its a cross I came up with then another grower around here hit that cross w critical kush pollen and this is the offspring....so its a querkle/bubbleicious crossed w critical kush....if anybody has a cool name for this strain im all ears as I dont yet...ive got abt 60seeds.....smokin on this while watching


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Jul 5, 2013)

Qritical Kushbubbles. jk  Very interesting, i'll be watching


----------



## Mr.Vega (Jul 5, 2013)

A little better look at whats goin on........I have 6 23watters on her rite now...I will add as she grows....I topped her yesterday and shes acting just how I want her too....6nice branches/tops will form soon and ill pin those down making them grow outwards for a while til shes where I want her then ill top each branch again and let her start to grow up....Im shootin for a lil bush bout a foot tall n a foot or more in circumference. .....ima say I can get a zip in this set up strain and pheno permitting....we'll see...this is my first micro/stealth grow...temps and humidity are perfect. ..air flow is perfect. ..u see I got the one fan shooting past the ac vent then another in the set up....shes a happy girl.


----------



## Mr.Vega (Jul 6, 2013)

Just an update.....im impressed w this seedling....extremely strong and thriving....looking very indicaish which is the pheno I was hoping for considering the space limitation....I have a 7gallon smart pot folded down to make it really short...im gonna transplant her into that in a few days...so itll be the same height but a lot wider....itll be plenty of root space for this plant and this grow...things are going well n Im thinking this may turn out ok.........stil no name for the strain yet. ...


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Jul 7, 2013)

See what you mean about spoiling individuals (I think that was you that said that!). What a lucky little girl.


----------



## Mr.Vega (Jul 7, 2013)

Yes...I treat each plant as an individual....and spoil the shit out of em.....I think even if I had a bigger garden id stil I individualize each plant....saw an article in high times recently where a dude throws a thousand watter over each plant w 2 400watters on each side....and his plants showed the diff.....w all that light ur buds are denser...bigger...nodes are tighter so more bud sites....w max lighting u can really bring out the plants full potential.


----------



## Mr.Vega (Jul 7, 2013)

.....here's todays look....shes getting thicker by the day...theres def more growth in width and thickness than in height. ...which is good and what im shooting for...the short wide pot and max lighting is definitely helping me keep her stout...only thing ive done is top her one time...I plan on tying her branches down as they get longer....shes around 2weeks old I think...maybe less....im slacking on the transplant and need to make myself do it tmmrw....im sure her root space is getting tight


----------



## Mr.Vega (Jul 8, 2013)

Todays update...transplant complete...did it abt 16hours ago n shes happy as can b...no shock or stumble from the transplant....shell finish in this pot.......everythings on point so far


----------



## miz.khalifa (Jul 8, 2013)

damn, looks good!


----------



## Mr.Vega (Jul 8, 2013)

miz.khalifa said:


> damn, looks good!


Thanks....


----------



## Mr.Vega (Jul 10, 2013)

Todays update....shes showing female preflowers at several nodes...branching out nicely...ive not done anything to this plant except top her one time...no bending or tying...the short wide pot and the lighting seem to be keeping this plant growing out more than up...


----------



## Mr.Vega (Jul 11, 2013)

Noticable diff this morning.......man shes a healthy little booger...water only so far shes showed zero signs of hunger...im abt to pin some branches down in a day or two...


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Jul 11, 2013)

Aah, she's starting to taaaake offfff.


----------



## ArCaned (Jul 11, 2013)

Critically Querclicious Kush.


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Jul 11, 2013)

say that shit five times fast'ly'


----------



## ArCaned (Jul 11, 2013)

LetsGetCritical said:


> say that shit five times fast'ly'


  The plant looks good OP, GJ


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Jul 11, 2013)

how much height space will this plant have Vega?


----------



## Mr.Vega (Jul 11, 2013)

LetsGetCritical said:


> how much height space will this plant have Vega?


If it starts to outgrow the table its under ill move her to the closet....but shes got around a foot n a half of clearance...um 18 inches...um...idk what the measurment is in metrics...as thats the system of measurement u aussies use I believe. ..haha....but she has a foot n a half above the pot...she should be fine where shes at....trust me I aint diggin this micro shit...theres kids in the house so I cant full out grow...the garage is my garden but didnt financialy prepare for summer w an AC to cool the garage so until fall rolls around im stuck under the table...ha...when fall comes watch out...I got genetics on stand by...im missing my full size plants...I wont make the same mistake next summer.


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Jul 11, 2013)

mate I'm not growing indoors for a few months a year. It's just too hot here and I cant justify running a/c with our power charges for such small grows. I'll be growing outside but


----------



## Mr.Vega (Jul 11, 2013)

LetsGetCritical said:


> mate I'm not growing indoors for a few months a year. It's just too hot here and I cant justify running a/c with our power charges for such small grows. I'll be growing outside but


Growin in tha outback aye....god I bet u got crazy pests over there....that outback shits serious wildlife


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Jul 11, 2013)

yes they are all friendly though


----------



## Mr.Vega (Jul 11, 2013)

LetsGetCritical said:


> yes they are all friendly though


Thats not true...


----------



## B166ER420 (Jul 11, 2013)

Mr.Vega said:


> Growin in tha outback aye....god I bet u got crazy pests over there....that outback shits serious wildlife


Gotta be some wallabys and shit!!!!!!!.... lol.....seriously though LGCritical,what kind of pest/critters do you have to worry about??


Btw....plant looks good Vega!!


----------



## Mr.Vega (Jul 11, 2013)

Ha.....have u seen I think its called "wolf creek"...or somthing like that...where those kids get stranded in their car at that meteore site n get kidnapped by that dude who tortures em n shit...sppsd to b tru story....IN THE OUTBACK


----------



## Mr.Vega (Jul 11, 2013)

Yeah I just chkd...its wolf creek...its a fkn crazy movie


----------



## Mr.Vega (Jul 11, 2013)

B166ER420 said:


> Gotta be some wallabys and shit!!!!!!!.... lol.....seriously though LGCritical,what kind of pest/critters do you have to worry about??
> 
> 
> Btw....plant looks good Vega!!


...some dingos at least. ...ha


----------



## Mr.Vega (Jul 11, 2013)

The dingos ate your baby......hahaha.....elaine from seinfeld


----------



## Mr.Vega (Jul 11, 2013)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ghCTZF61ey0&feature=youtube_gdata_player......haha


----------



## Mr.Vega (Jul 11, 2013)

Settled on the strain name....."Spring Valley Kush".....Spring Valley is where the strain was bred...its an area where I live and grew up...seems fitting...to try n combine the names of the strains bred into this cross just wasnt working out...not that the name really matters cause its all just for fun anyway....but its pretty cool having a plant/strain that u bred urself...even if it was an accident...ha


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Jul 11, 2013)

B166ER420 said:


> Gotta be some wallabys and shit!!!!!!!.... lol.....seriously though LGCritical,what kind of pest/critters do you have to worry about??
> 
> 
> Btw....plant looks good Vega!!


 Well I live near the beach and we get a lot of great whites around here,blue ring octopus, stingrays, um we have these porcupine things called echidna wallaby, wombat, kangaroo, feral pigs, giant razorback (need big knife this one )  lots of rabbits, quokka they cute but they will eat your face off given the chance(they come from a small island called Rottnest ie Rats nest)  giant crocodile vicious koala  baby stealing dingo, emu, ostrich bird wild horses, camels, deadly snakesferal cats, feral dogs, giant ants  zoo escaped leopards hot naked feral chicks run around naked in the bush occasionally stopping to pose for a tourist picturedropbearsrelative of koala/bit scarier , big bird eating spiders, other venomous spiders, redback, huntsman View attachment 2732973amongst others


----------



## Mr.Vega (Jul 11, 2013)

LetsGetCritical said:


> Well I live near the beach and we get a lot of great whites around here,blue ring octopus, stingrays, um we have these porcupine things called echidnaView attachment 2732953 wallaby, wombat, kangaroo, feral pigs, lots of rabbits, quokka they cute but they will eat your face off given the chance(they come from a small island called Rottnest ie Rats nest) View attachment 2732985vicious koala View attachment 2732956 baby stealing dingo, emu, ostrich birdView attachment 2733003 wild horses, camels, deadly snakesView attachment 2732959feral cats, feral dogs, giant ants View attachment 2733004 zoo escaped leopardsView attachment 2732965 hot naked feral chicks run around naked in the bush occasionally stopping to pose for a tourist pictureView attachment 2732989dropbearsView attachment 2732971relative of koala/bit scarier , big bird eating spiders, other venomous spiders, redback, huntsman View attachment 2732973amongst others


Damn......hahahaha....u forgot the alligators...wow critical u really forgot the alligators?....zoo escaped leopards. .hahah....the chick thing must be awesome tho...


----------



## Mr.Vega (Jul 11, 2013)

N yeah I could never step foot in the ocean where u live....that shark shit freaks me out.....way too much JAWS as a kid...ha


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Jul 11, 2013)

I left heaps out . The leopard thing is not a joke sightings are common. http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/worldnews/australiaandthepacific/australia/1353943/Australian-black-puma-is-filmed-prowling-in-Victoria.html they escaped from the zoo and thrive here


----------



## Mr.Vega (Jul 11, 2013)

Heaps?.....


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Jul 11, 2013)

Yes a fair bit I'm sure, but I'll stop now! its bed time


----------



## Mr.Vega (Jul 11, 2013)

Just finished up her first round of training...she didnt seem to mind it a bit.......added a light too...a 42watter....its made a big diff...its kickin in there now...6 23watters and the 42...thats 180actual watts...for the small space I think its gonna be enuf...positioning is key tho as always w cfls.....when the two tops get a little taller theyll get bent n pinned too...


----------



## Mr.Vega (Jul 12, 2013)

This mornings response to the training.......everything I bent down is turning bk up....good girl


----------



## Mr.Vega (Jul 12, 2013)

female confirmation...and repinned the branches.....


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Jul 12, 2013)

congrats on the fem how long are you going to veg for Vega?


----------



## Mr.Vega (Jul 12, 2013)

LetsGetCritical said:


> congrats on the fem how long are you going to veg for Vega?


Prolly flip within the week....I gotta keep her contained. ...we'll see how this training goes then decide


----------



## Mr.Vega (Jul 12, 2013)

But im envisioning a" mini bush" if u will....like my avatar but on a smaller scale....hopefully


----------



## BluJayz (Jul 12, 2013)

That's pretty cool man,


----------



## Mr.Vega (Jul 12, 2013)

BluJayz said:


> That's pretty cool man,


Thanks bro


----------



## Mr.Vega (Jul 12, 2013)

A diff kinda flower but worth showing...back porch flower. ......check them colors out..


----------



## Mr.Vega (Jul 12, 2013)

here's another one...and the lettuce patch...


----------



## sunni (Jul 12, 2013)

isn't it awesome to grow your own food


----------



## Mr.Vega (Jul 12, 2013)

sunni said:


> isn't it awesome to grow your own food


yes ma'am only wish I had more space...for weed and food...ha


----------



## Mr.Vega (Jul 13, 2013)

Progress report - shes a happy girl...temps and humidity.......stays pretty much rite around this...81tops in mid day but shes got airflow from all sides......heres a shot in normal light so u can see her true color...no deficiencies...no pests...clean happy healthy plant..


----------



## Mr.Vega (Jul 13, 2013)

biggest size and producing tomatoe plants ive ever had or seen...filled their holes w super soil when I planted em(my closest version to super soil..:/..)..theyre only like 7weeks old...thats just 2plants one grape tom. and one cherry tomatoe......crazy big radishes...flowering


----------



## ArCaned (Jul 13, 2013)

Looking good! More LST!


----------



## Mr.Vega (Jul 13, 2013)

ArCaned said:


> Looking good! More LST!


Yeah when those two tops get just a bit longer ima bend em n pin em...thanks man


----------



## Mr.Vega (Jul 15, 2013)

Todays update...bent n pinned down the two tops....then topped her all around at every point.......everythings going as planned so far


----------



## prosperian (Jul 15, 2013)

Looking good Vega. Nice looking flower and veg plants too!


----------



## Mr.Vega (Jul 15, 2013)

prosperian said:


> Looking good Vega. Nice looking flower and veg plants too!


thank ya...hows the closet goin?...


----------



## prosperian (Jul 15, 2013)

No issues, my plants getting bigger and staying green. That's all I can ask from them, ya know? Picked up an Area 51 LED panel last week and I will be installing it over the next day or two. That will replace my 400w HID. Finally had the cash and confidence in LED to invest. We will see how it performs over the next couple months.


----------



## Mr.Vega (Jul 15, 2013)

prosperian said:


> No issues, my plants getting bigger and staying green. That's all I can ask from them, ya know? Picked up an Area 51 LED panel last week and I will be installing it over the next day or two. That will replace my 400w HID. Finally had the cash and confidence in LED to invest. We will see how it performs over the next couple months.


I love leds...if I could afford it thats how id go...the good ones are pretty pricey tho...have u chkd out "advanced leds"?..."diamond series"...I used to follow this guy on you tube "bombycron42" is his username...chk his grows out hes uses leds and does very well...


----------



## prosperian (Jul 15, 2013)

Thanks man, I will give it a look. Got my HID dialed in over the last couple grows but the 100+ degree summer is just sucking my house a/c dry. Had to run two ventilation systems in the closet with 4" in-lines just to get under 80 degrees. I'm sure I will recoup the saving for the hardware investment pretty quickly, but I am spoiled with my MH/HPS bulbs. 

Take it easy brother.


----------



## mycomaster (Jul 15, 2013)

Success with a led panel is all about canopy control, I think you'll be fine man. Just keep working on your topping and tying, and lst, and you'll be right on. Peace out.


----------



## Mr.Vega (Jul 15, 2013)

prosperian said:


> Thanks man, I will give it a look. Got my HID dialed in over the last couple grows but the 100+ degree summer is just sucking my house a/c dry. Had to run two ventilation systems in the closet with 4" in-lines just to get under 80 degrees. I'm sure I will recoup the saving for the hardware investment pretty quickly, but I am spoiled with my MH/HPS bulbs.
> 
> Take it easy brother.


I think ull like the led just as well if not better....for ur closet anyway...see ya bro


----------



## Mr.Vega (Jul 19, 2013)

Its been a few days since an update ive been busy.......I cant complain abt anything really...I really like her so far.


----------



## prosperian (Jul 19, 2013)

She's looking sweet. Always nice to have things in the pic background, gives perspective. 

Is the Sponge Bob tooth brush yours? C'mon, I know it is!


----------



## Mr.Vega (Jul 19, 2013)

prosperian said:


> She's looking sweet. Always nice to have things in the pic background, gives perspective.
> 
> Is the Sponge Bob tooth brush yours? C'mon, I know it is!


yes I have two of them...a regular and an electric...


----------



## mycomaster (Jul 19, 2013)

Your plants look really nice, good job man. You're gonna have quite the canopy when you flip. Keep up the great work. Peace out.


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Jul 19, 2013)

Questions bro. How much light in flower and expected yield?  and when are you going to flower? Looks great and cant wait for flower pics.


----------



## Mr.Vega (Jul 19, 2013)

Im moving her into the closet this evening w a new little set up for her...she'll get at least 400watts mixed spec...maybe 500....shes outgrowing the set up shes in now and was gonna switch it up last nite but was too tired...ill post pics this evening when finished....ill flip the lights in abt a week prolly...I would wait longer but space is still an issue...after this flower cycle which should b around 9weeks things should b cooling down a bit in my area by then and ill be able to start back up in the garage w more room....I better get at least an ounce off her or I wont be happy...ha


----------



## Mr.Vega (Jul 19, 2013)

Thanks bro


----------



## Mr.Vega (Jul 20, 2013)

Switching her over to the closet in the morning and and also to flower...shes smells like dank...pretty loud smell for being in veg.......im excited to see her flowers...im expecting something really nice


----------



## Mr.Vega (Jul 20, 2013)

Thats 6 42 watters 4 red 2 blue.....ima see how she likes that for a while may add more but this looks like itll cover her well....im afraid if I load it up w lights like I want too heats gonna b an issue....its staying 77 w llights on and fan like this...I dont want much warmer


----------



## Mr.Vega (Jul 20, 2013)

And im really diggin this soil mix....chk how healthy these leaves are...water only...


----------



## lospsi (Jul 21, 2013)

that's a beautiful plant there,good job, make this clear for me pls, you have 400 -500 w and you expect only 1 ounce,why is that?


----------



## prosperian (Jul 21, 2013)

Mr.Vega said:


> And im really diggin this soil mix....chk how healthy these leaves are...water only...


I'm a big believer in the water only veg period. I hope to add water only through the end of harvest. I transplanted couple days ago into 5 gal Geopots with cooked amended organic soil. Giving them a week and then into flowering. I've had similar results, no burnt tips and no deficiencies. And how easy, just add water and light!

Confident you will pull more than a zip bro!


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Jul 21, 2013)

think he has 252 watts


----------



## Mr.Vega (Jul 21, 2013)

Its been a confined space grow...and she can only produce so much being her size....summers months have ran me outta my regular grow area so ive had to go small to get by....ill be better prepared next summer and have an AC for the garage...I may start another one since I have this little set up in the closet goin....one to follow rite behind this one.


----------



## prosperian (Jul 21, 2013)

Yeah man, summer heat is a killer and it's my first time growing during the hot months down south. I thought you produced more per plant. Makes sense now that I read you're not in your usual grow spot.


----------



## Mr.Vega (Jul 21, 2013)

Yeah im usually in my garage where I have two 3 by 3 width n depth and 4foot tall set ups...needed a portable ac to cool garage cause I dont have a window in there and they run around $300...my wife n I were having issues at the begin ing of summer so my life wasnt organized enuf to do everything I nedded to do to prep my grow area for summer...so I just grew a little plant under a table in my bedroom just to have somthing growing....ill b back in the garage as soon as weather permits pullin big plants again...ima step it up a little too and may grab an hid...not sure yet..I do have some killer gentics im excited to run but saving for the garage.


----------



## Mr.Vega (Jul 21, 2013)

I was just noticing...to go from this......to this..View attachment 2744618...in just 13days is pretty impressive...first pic was on 7/7...2nd pic was 7/20....thats some growth


----------



## Mr.Vega (Jul 21, 2013)

View attachment 2744619View attachment 2744620...same dates..13days diff in pics....


----------



## MD914 (Jul 21, 2013)

Mr.Vega said:


> View attachment 2744619View attachment 2744620...same dates..13days diff in pics....


That's quite impressive!! Somebody told me I should check out your grows because you use CFL's. I'm in my first grow in the flowering stage. Started my seedlings under fluoros (plant/aquarium lights because I THOUGHT it sounded good) I've just added 2 2700k 42W CFL's in 8 inch reflector pans. I realize I probably need more but I'm doing what I can AS I CAN!! Would love some tips...


----------



## Mr.Vega (Jul 21, 2013)

MD914 said:


> That's quite impressive!! Somebody told me I should check out your grows because you use CFL's. I'm in my first grow in the flowering stage. Started my seedlings under fluoros (plant/aquarium lights because I THOUGHT it sounded good) I've just added 2 2700k 42W CFL's in 8 inch reflector pans. I realize I probably need more but I'm doing what I can AS I CAN!! Would love some tips...


ur on the rite track sounds like...I learned by watching videos and reading...ALOT..plus a natural green thumb doesnt hurt....I fell in love w it really fast...im at work rite now so cant go into alot of details but here's a video of one of my set ups and plants...https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LasPAJY77dk&feature=youtube_gdata_playershoukd give u some ideas...https://www.youtube.com/watch?vv=zBtrHIRrWw4&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## Mr.Vega (Jul 21, 2013)

Use big pots I ise 7gallon smart pots for my normal size plants....I wouldnt go less than 5.....keep ur lights close and surround ur plant covering all sides w bright direct light....use a mixed spectrum thru all stages of growth.


----------



## MD914 (Jul 21, 2013)

Mr.Vega said:


> Use big pots I ise 7gallon smart pots for my normal size plants....I wouldnt go less than 5.....keep ur lights close and surround ur plant covering all sides w bright direct light....use a mixed spectrum thru all stages of growth.


I see your at work...so I don't expect an immediate reply....BUT...I don't think I have the space for 7 gallon. I'm working with a 4X4X2 box in my closet...and how about soil? I made the mistake of using Miracle Gro soil and have spent weeks chasing pH...nutes? Your girls look AMAZING!! I'm trying to step it up for my next go round (which I would like to start yesterday) I'm currently using Dyna Gro for veg and Dyna Bloom and Cal Mag plus for flowering...


----------



## Mr.Vega (Jul 21, 2013)

Can u post pics of ur space?....and if ur in mg soil I wouldnt feed much if at all....dont feed until ur plant's look hungry (fading leaves) and then only feed quarter dose nutes....I started w mg and did well but also had unhealthy leaves at times...I use a local greenhouses organic potting soil w compost /manure mixed in...lime and epsom added as well....u have a lot of learning to do abt soil as its very important...watch "weed nerd episodes" on you tube starting from the beginning. ..look for "subcools school of dank" on you tube and watch all parts...everyhing cant be answered or learned at once just take what u can from this guy and that guy and do ur own figuring and thats how u figure this out.


----------



## Mr.Vega (Jul 21, 2013)

She loves her new home...she told me she needs a few more bulbs to be just rite tho...ima tweek the set up tmmrw n prolly start another........


----------



## spek9 (Jul 21, 2013)

Beautiful Vega!

-spek


----------



## MD914 (Jul 21, 2013)

Mr.Vega said:


> Can u post pics of ur space?....and if ur in mg soil I wouldnt feed much if at all....dont feed until ur plant's look hungry (fading leaves) and then only feed quarter dose nutes....I started w mg and did well but also had unhealthy leaves at times...I use a local greenhouses organic potting soil w compost /manure mixed in...lime and epsom added as well....u have a lot of learning to do abt soil as its very important...watch "weed nerd episodes" on you tube starting from the beginning. ..look for "subcools school of dank" on you tube and watch all parts...everyhing cant be answered or learned at once just take what u can from this guy and that guy and do ur own figuring and thats how u figure this out.


Thanks for the tips...I'm gonna check those out on you tube...the main thing I've learned over the last several weeks is I have ALOT of learning to do!! I don't have a pic of my set up and the girls are sleeping...try to get one after work tomorrow. It's pretty basic, plywood box opens in front, lined with dull side of foil (yeah...I know I gotta change that) fluoros at top with CFL's clamped to the top shining down on the girls with a fan. No bells and whistles, no exhaust system...been thinking about investing in a tent but prob put soil and lighting at top of priority list!!


----------



## Mr.Vega (Jul 21, 2013)

Make sure ur temps and humidity are right too...plenty of airflow is key as well...


----------



## Mr.Vega (Jul 22, 2013)

Hooked her up first thing this morning added three bulbs...now shes fully covered on all sides...


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Jul 22, 2013)

looks just perfect


----------



## Mr.Vega (Jul 22, 2013)

LetsGetCritical said:


> looks just perfect


Thanks critical. ...shes a happy girl...her tops are starting to make that transformation....shes wantin to flower pretty bad....n man does she stink...like a sweet fruity rotten dank sour smell.....to be honest I think the criticals comin out in this pheno....thats what shes smellin like n hasn't even started budding yet....which has me a little concerned cause that ck smell is aweful.


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Jul 22, 2013)

oh man, mines starting to get funky now too. you'd think covering the front lawn with pelletised manure and loading cow shit into the gardens would hide it, but it just smells like some kind of skunk zoo


----------



## Mr.Vega (Jul 22, 2013)

I know what u mean.....its a funky ass strain


----------



## Mr.Vega (Jul 22, 2013)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HiTKW0IjxKg&feature=youtube_gdata_player....hahaha


----------



## Mr.Vega (Jul 22, 2013)

My bestest buddy...


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Jul 22, 2013)

ha he looks like a sweet little fella. Here's my girl . She's with me 24/7


----------



## Lemon king (Jul 22, 2013)

whats the lemon cut saying in vegas??? is it still about lol .... nice avatar mr. vega


----------



## Mr.Vega (Jul 22, 2013)

Mr.Vega as in Vincent Vega.....not to b confused w the city......thanks


----------



## Mr.Vega (Jul 22, 2013)

LetsGetCritical said:


> ha he looks like a sweet little fella. Here's my girl . She's with me 24/7View attachment 2745752


Very cool ....border collie?....mines a female also and w me all the time too....sleeps on my pillow next to my head every nite.


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Jul 22, 2013)

Awesome movie. In my top 5.


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Jul 22, 2013)

Yes she's Border Collie , had two litters, now retired here's some of her last pups


----------



## aliceelite (Jul 22, 2013)

First off, I am so glad I saw this thread - I'm planning a similar stealth grow and this fantastic info to have. 

Secondly...Yalls have got some beautiful animals. <3


----------



## Mr.Vega (Jul 23, 2013)

Todays look....im finally comfortable w the lights....everythings good


----------



## MaryJaneNightmare (Jul 23, 2013)

love the lady you got going she looks beautiful! Cant you take a liik at mine?

https://www.rollitup.org/members/maryjanenightmare-658663.html


----------



## Mr.Vega (Jul 23, 2013)

MaryJaneNightmare said:


> love the lady you got going she looks beautiful! Cant you take a liik at mine?
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/members/maryjanenightmare-658663.html


...I checked it out...not bad for ur first.


----------



## Lemon king (Jul 23, 2013)

Mr.Vega said:


> Todays look....im finally comfortable w the lights.View attachment 2747062View attachment 2747063...everythings good



can you get some more lights??? i think theres an inch gap at the back you missed lol


----------



## Mr.Vega (Jul 24, 2013)

Hahaha....funny...


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Jul 24, 2013)

When u going to flower mate? I say we should start 12/12 on the same day Aug 1. lol


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Jul 24, 2013)

aliceelite said:


> First off, I am so glad I saw this thread - I'm planning a similar stealth grow and this fantastic info to have.
> 
> Secondly...Yalls have got some beautiful animals. <3


You are a nice girl (I think you are a girl)! Great news, I've decided to allow you to be my friend! jk, I'd be pleased if you'd accept my friend request (just cus I have none in real life and on riu I can say I have 67 friends )


----------



## Mr.Vega (Jul 24, 2013)

LetsGetCritical said:


> When u going to flower mate? I say we should start 12/12 on the same day Aug 1. lol


Already flipped man....two days ago I think.....the day I moved into closet.


----------



## Mr.Vega (Jul 24, 2013)

Stay tuned n we'll have a grow competetion this fall...when I can get bk in the garage n grow some real plants..


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Jul 24, 2013)

Mr.Vega said:


> ur friends on riu are prolly better friends than ur real friends....mine are anyway....all except for one n I just defriended him...the piece of shit that he his.....this clown...
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HiTKW0IjxKg&feature=youtube_gdata_player
> .....yep I said it.


lots of associates not many real friends. Rather hang at riu mostly, I'm a family man now too!


----------



## Lemon king (Jul 24, 2013)

LetsGetCritical said:


> You are a nice girl (I think you are a girl)! Great news,* I've decided to allow you to be my friend!* jk, I'd be pleased if you'd accept my friend request (just cus I have none in real life and on riu I can say I have 67 friends )


so you now have a girl...friend lol

mr vega how come so many lights and not just one big one over the top. (i like what youve done just asking) 

shes getting light from all angles love it!!!


----------



## Mr.Vega (Jul 25, 2013)

Thanks man....this is just how ive always done it....makes sense to me and plants seem to like this technique....cfl light covers such a short distance I figure this is the best way to arrange the lights for best light intensity on all areas of the plant.


----------



## Mr.Vega (Jul 25, 2013)

Todays look.......germed another it popped and I thru it in some dirt last nite....another critical/querkle/bubbleicious.


----------



## Mr.Vega (Jul 25, 2013)

Some flowers around the yard.......those leaves look crazily similar to cannabis leaves.


----------



## Mr.Vega (Jul 25, 2013)

....big uns


----------



## grorite (Jul 25, 2013)

just think with your next setup you can grow your flowers year round


----------



## Mr.Vega (Jul 25, 2013)

grorite said:


> just think with your next setup you can grow your flowers year round


Ha...no itll b wall to wall cannabis...the flowers are cool n all...but I wont be wasting any lumens on em..


----------



## Mr.Vega (Jul 26, 2013)

Todays look....BUDS!!... im liking this little closet set up...on my days off ima rearrange its lighting to accommodate two plants n not just one....ill prolly keep this as a constant grow area...its convenient and easy and ill always have one or two goin in there from now on.


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Jul 26, 2013)

How many days veg is that please (doesn't seem like very long?)  Looks really great. I anxious to see little buds on mine, a few days to go!


----------



## Mr.Vega (Jul 26, 2013)

Refer to first post in thread for age...I actually dont knw myself...ha


----------



## Mr.Vega (Jul 26, 2013)

She was like two weeks old when I started the thread...soooooooooo...whats todays date?...wow ima stoner..ha


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Jul 26, 2013)

21 days from first pics. So a few days more than that?


----------



## Mr.Vega (Jul 26, 2013)

Im guessin a little over 30days veg...5weeks n a couple days maybe...???...give or take


----------



## Mr.Vega (Jul 26, 2013)

When using cfls simple upgrades like this will up ur yields. ...in the front I had one 23watt cfl shooting at the side of the plant..and the hanging desk lamp in left side of pic had a 23 watter as well.....took those out and replaced the desk lamp bulb w a 42 watter and put a y splitter in the front doubling the light in that area....


----------



## past times (Jul 26, 2013)

Looking good duder


----------



## Mr.Vega (Jul 26, 2013)

By the way critical I just ran up to my buddies n grabbed a couple buds of CK....View attachment 2751106View attachment 2751113View attachment 2751114its not completely dry yet...but stoney as hell...lemon fuel


----------



## Lemon king (Jul 27, 2013)

Mr.Vega said:


> By the way critical I just ran up to my buddies n grabbed a couple buds of CK....View attachment 2751106View attachment 2751113View attachment 2751114its not completely dry yet...but stoney as hell...*lemon fuel*


the dam piks dont work you dont flower with cfl as well doya???


----------



## lospsi (Jul 27, 2013)

Mr vega you are doing excellent job, i was wondering.. do you ph? if you are can you tell me how?ph up and ph down?? are you using a ppm meter? Your growth is outstanding, gl on your grow!


----------



## Mr.Vega (Jul 27, 2013)

Lemon king said:


> the dam piks dont work you dont flower with cfl as well doya???


Yep....all the way thru...https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IlfqyJ4Tz7s&feature=youtube_gdata_player...https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LasPAJY77dk&feature=youtube_gdata_player
...chk a couple of my videos out


----------



## grorite (Jul 27, 2013)

hey vega just noticed I have a new bottle of each floranova bloom and grow you want it? ive boxed up all the other stuff for you already. be ready to unload some boxes. still no exact date but for sure will be in mid September early October. also just got a good deal on some new bulbs so I picked you up one of each to toss your way so you will have 4 bulbs the others don't have much hours on them so you should be good for a bit. hope your doing good bro peace.


----------



## Mr.Vega (Jul 27, 2013)

grorite said:


> hey vega just noticed I have a new bottle of each floranova bloom and grow you want it? ive boxed up all the other stuff for you already. be ready to unload some boxes. still no exact date but for sure will be in mid September early October. also just got a good deal on some new bulbs so I picked you up one of each to toss your way so you will have 4 bulbs the others don't have much hours on them so you should be good for a bit. hope your doing good bro peace.


Sounds fkn awesome man.. I really cant thank u enuf....yeah ill give the nutes a shot bro...just keep in touch w me.


----------



## Mr.Vega (Jul 27, 2013)

lospsi said:


> Mr vega you are doing excellent job, i was wondering.. do you ph? if you are can you tell me how?ph up and ph down?? are you using a ppm meter? Your growth is outstanding, gl on your grow!


No man actually ive nvr ph'd my soil or water...I know what its sppsd to b n all that but I just dnt fk w it...even if it was hi or low I wldnt wanna play the game of chasing it tryin to get it rite...I dont like puttin all that shit in my soil/plant....I just mix a good soil w stff I think id want if I was a plant...n if she looks hungry ill give her a small dose of nutes...usually tho I can make it thru w out feeding much if at all...I havent given this plant anything but water...and one feeding of water /molasses......shes very healthy and it amazes me but my soil is alive...shes obviously eating quite well shes very green w even a tip burn here n there which to me is a good sign...it means shes feeding


----------



## grorite (Jul 27, 2013)

Mr.Vega said:


> Sounds fkn awesome man.. I really cant thank u enuf....yeah ill give the nutes a shot bro...just keep in touch w me.


will do man glad I can help you. let me know if you need anything else before I head out some money anything really id be happy to help you and your girl. I got a good friend that owns a grow store an get really good deals. he will be coming down with me if you wanna meet him to. if not its all good but believe me hes a good connection and will hook you up with whatever you need even if you don't have the money. think of me like fam man im here for you.


----------



## Mr.Vega (Jul 27, 2013)

Shes a little over five weeks old total


----------



## Mr.Vega (Jul 27, 2013)

grorite said:


> will do man glad I can help you. let me know if you need anything else before I head out some money anything really id be happy to help you and your girl. I got a good friend that owns a grow store an get really good deals. he will be coming down with me if you wanna meet him to. if not its all good but believe me hes a good connection and will hook you up with whatever you need even if you don't have the money.


What ur hookin me up w will be exactly what Im able to use...a veg tent n a flower tent...I wont ever really b able to put more than that into it until years from now when the kids are grown n gone ...ha....itd b cool to know somebody tho if he could ship lights n stff cuz theres no places like that round here.....everythings goin pretty good tho man thanks for lookin out.


----------



## grorite (Jul 27, 2013)

Mr.Vega said:


> What ur hookin me up w will be exactly what Im able to use...a veg tent n a flower tent...I wont ever really b able to put more than that into it until years from now when the kids are grown n gone ...ha....itd b cool to know somebody tho if he could ship lights n stff cuz theres no places like that round here.....everythings goin pretty good tho man thanks for lookin out.


he could ship no prob. anyway the reason im going down is to clear out the house of the relative that passed. it is a possible I may be staying down there. not sure what were doing with the house as of yet. anyway if you wanna make some extra money giving me and my boy a hand cleaning the place out I can prob pay you about 15hr. prob be about a weeks worth of work she kept everything so its full. gonna have to haul some junk metal if you got a truck that will help. as of right now all I got is mine and it would be much faster with 2 trucks


----------



## Mr.Vega (Jul 27, 2013)

I gotta truck but wldnt b able to devote to much time...my work schedules crazy I work 7days in a row 12 hr shifts..off three days then do it again...over n over...if ur coming down round my days off id love to help...no payment needed the grow supplies are plenty.....just keep me posted n sorry to hear bout ur passing relative....thinkin maybe of movin down this way?


----------



## Mr.Vega (Jul 27, 2013)

I should have some of this harvested by then....bring some seeds will do some swappin...I gotta little collection goin.


----------



## Mr.Vega (Jul 27, 2013)

Ive been watching conspiracy shit all nite on you tube...n my dreams of moving to colorado to b in the weed scene have just been crushed....ill never go near Colorado after learning abt the denver airport....jeez thats scary stff.


----------



## Lemon king (Jul 28, 2013)

Mr.Vega said:


> Ive been watching conspiracy shit all nite on you tube...n my dreams of moving to colorado to b in the weed scene have just been crushed....ill never go near Colorado after learning abt the denver airport....jeez thats scary stff.



explaine......


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Jul 28, 2013)

Possible Illuminati templehttp://vigilantcitizen.com/sinistersites/sinister-sites-the-denver-international-airport/


----------



## Mr.Vega (Jul 28, 2013)

LetsGetCritical said:


> Possible Illuminati templehttp://vigilantcitizen.com/sinistersites/sinister-sites-the-denver-international-airport/


Possible my ass.....ha....thats a weird ass place...im into and do a lot of research on that type of shit...illuminati. .demons...satanism...aliens...spiritual warfare...the government....etc....the symbolism, statues and murals speak volumes as to what this place is abt...or it could be nothing...????....I encourage u to do ur own research n come to ur own conclusions.


----------



## Mr.Vega (Jul 28, 2013)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dVUU3p5iHMA&feature=youtube_gdata_player
....start w this video....itll make ya wonder


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Jul 28, 2013)

Re Denver, Definitely something. Possibly Illuminati, possibly something else.


----------



## ArCaned (Jul 28, 2013)

And just what do you think you're doing here in conspiriacy corner?


----------



## lospsi (Jul 28, 2013)

"I just mix a good soil w stff " sorry what soil is that?


----------



## Mr.Vega (Jul 29, 2013)

ArCaned said:


> And just what do you think you're doing here in conspiriacy corner?


....I dont think anything...I KNOW what im doin...ha....ive been hangin around that corner for a little while...I know some stuff yep I do........


----------



## Mr.Vega (Jul 29, 2013)

lospsi said:


> "I just mix a good soil w stff " sorry what soil is that?


potting soil, compost,manure lime perlite and epsom...equal parts of the soil compost/manure and perlite...dash of lime dash of epsom...mix well


----------



## Mr.Vega (Jul 29, 2013)

...doin her stretch thing..tips are thickeni g up nicely which was a concern because I topped then flipped too soon after...imo anyway..I did this to keep her short hoping the stretch would give me what I needed for a productive conopy and it did...awesome. ..here's some bud from the critical kush crossed in this strain...


----------



## Mr.Vega (Jul 29, 2013)

I get this view almost every night....not too bad I guess...


----------



## Mr.Vega (Jul 30, 2013)

And many hours later...same work shift...I get to see the sun rise...


----------



## Mr.Vega (Jul 30, 2013)

Todays look...shes doin her damn thang...


----------



## Mr.Vega (Jul 30, 2013)

....buds sites are developing nicely...im excited as hell to see how they turn out...this is the first plant I havent trimmed up underneath..lollipopping....I just let this one go cause shes so small anyway I didnt wanna cut off any bud sites...ill be watching for any differences in bud size.


----------



## ShopWhor3 (Jul 30, 2013)

awesome grow bro! im new here and will be starting my own inside cfl grow as soon as my seeds arrive from attitude-seeds. my outdoor plants got stolen recently so indoors I go! keep it up looking forward to how she turns out


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Jul 31, 2013)

It looks great. I'm still trying to work out what you do on a boat all day. Or is that how u get to work and back? anyways...


----------



## Mr.Vega (Jul 31, 2013)

ShopWhor3 said:


> awesome grow bro! im new here and will be starting my own inside cfl grow as soon as my seeds arrive from attitude-seeds. my outdoor plants got stolen recently so indoors I go! keep it up looking forward to how she turns out


Ur seeds mite get stolen too....my last two orders did...good luck tho man.


----------



## Mr.Vega (Jul 31, 2013)

LetsGetCritical said:


> It looks great. I'm still trying to work out what you do on a boat all day. Or is that how u get to work and back? anyways...


Wire tows of barges together and deliver them....a barge is a 200foot long 35foot wide 13feet deep metal floating cargo container...the river allows boats to push 15 at a time...diff river diff size tows...so a tow of 15barges is 1000 feet long 105 feet wide 15individual units held together with 56diff cables each 35foot long inch diameter steel cable that wraps around fittings on the barges in certain ways to hold the barges together and to keep them from sliding this way or that...a perfectly flush tow on all sides....the cable is layed and jerked tight then hooked into a big ass ratchet n cranked bone tight....I lay the wires/cables others tighten them...ima first mate on a tow boat.


----------



## Mr.Vega (Jul 31, 2013)

.....here it is...3wide 5long is a full tow...15barges


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Jul 31, 2013)

quite amazing


----------



## ricky1lung (Jul 31, 2013)

looks good mr vega.


----------



## MD914 (Jul 31, 2013)

Mr.Vega said:


> And many hours later...same work shift...I get to see the sun rise...View attachment 2756004


You made me think about what I so often take for granted...this is what I see every morning...


----------



## Mr.Vega (Jul 31, 2013)

MD914 said:


> You made me think about what I so often take for granted...this is what I see every morning...


Very nice...I lived in daytona for abt two years.


----------



## MD914 (Jul 31, 2013)

Mr.Vega said:


> Very nice...I lived in daytona for abt two years.


Lol...well it was long enough to recognize the view!!


----------



## Lee337a (Jul 31, 2013)

Looks good keep it up


----------



## Mr.Vega (Jul 31, 2013)

MD914 said:


> Lol...well it was long enough to recognize the view!!


....thats cool


----------



## MD914 (Jul 31, 2013)

Mr.Vega said:


> ....thats cool


I had a neighbor, lived across from me for a couple years. He worked on one of those tow boats...what a small world it would be if it was you?!?!


----------



## Mr.Vega (Jul 31, 2013)

Crazier shits happened....I met a guy one time in akron ohio...had a conversation w him...abt florida actually...three years later was walking out of winn dixie in jacksonville and literally bumped into him...never knew him before btween or after....crazy small world shit...to b honest I spent most of those two years in the VCDC...VCCF....if u know what that is...our team colors went from orange at the VCDC to green at the VCCF...ring a bell?


----------



## MD914 (Jul 31, 2013)

Mr.Vega said:


> Crazier shits happened....I met a guy one time in akron ohio...had a conversation w him...abt florida actually...three years later was walking out of winn dixie in jacksonville and literally bumped into him...never knew him before btween or after....crazy small world shit...to b honest I spent most of those two years in the VCDC...VCCF....if u know what that is...our team colors went from orange at the VCDC to green at the VCCF...ring a bell?


So what your saying is you DIDN'T live on the beachside???


----------



## Mr.Vega (Jul 31, 2013)

For like two months....til the door came in....actually they had the fuckin keys they didnt even knock or nothin...just walked right in like they lived there...ha


----------



## Mr.Vega (Jul 31, 2013)

I came to florida on vacation left on probation n was back on a violation.....haha....true story.


----------



## MD914 (Jul 31, 2013)

Mr.Vega said:


> I came to florida on vacation left on probation n was back on a violation.....haha....true story.


Sounds like a bad rap song!! That's awesome!!


----------



## Mr.Vega (Jul 31, 2013)

It was def a "bad rap"....18months in that hellhole.


----------



## MD914 (Jul 31, 2013)

Mr.Vega said:


> It was def a "bad rap"....18months in that hellhole.


Yeah...that sucks...so your def not my old neighbor!! Nice to know ya still!!


----------



## hbbum (Jul 31, 2013)

Looking great, I don't know how I didn't get subbed into this earlier 

We flipped at about the same day (I did on 7/20). Thats some crazy CFL right there.


----------



## ShopWhor3 (Jul 31, 2013)

Mr.Vega said:


> Ur seeds mite get stolen too....my last two orders did...good luck tho man.


hahaha don't jinx me bro! I was heart broken some cock sucker stole my babies! ive always grown outdoors with no problems till this year. now its to late in the year to start over outside so gonna try my hand on an indoor grow for the first time. cfl's for now and if they do well ill invest in a tent and some LED's and go from there


----------



## Mr.Vega (Jul 31, 2013)

...here's todays look.....I think shes abt thru stretching...or at least slowed to a crawl


----------



## hbbum (Jul 31, 2013)

Your buds are looking great Vega, quite a ways ahead of mine. Probably the Indica in yours  I am also hoping that my stretch is about over, seems to have slowed down quite a bit.


----------



## Mr.Vega (Jul 31, 2013)

Got some pics bro?...what strain u growin?


----------



## hbbum (Jul 31, 2013)

Strawberry Dream, it is a cross between Strawberry Cough and Blue Dream.
This is from yesterday:


----------



## Mr.Vega (Jul 31, 2013)

hbbum said:


> Strawberry Dream, it is a cross between Strawberry Cough and Blue Dream.
> This is from yesterday:
> 
> View attachment 2758381View attachment 2758384


thats a badass plant....n gonna b some dank ass smoke...I love blue dream


----------



## hbbum (Jul 31, 2013)

I am hoping. Was planning on rebuilding my grow space to a 2x4, but then I saw a clone of this in the dispensary and I not could walk out without it  Everything I have read on the BD has been positive, cannot wait.


----------



## Mr.Vega (Aug 2, 2013)

...todays look....ima have2raise my setup a few inches...her tops are too close to lights


----------



## Mr.Vega (Aug 2, 2013)

And here's my method on that...View attachment 2759913View attachment 2759915View attachment 2759916View attachment 2759917


----------



## Mr.Vega (Aug 2, 2013)

Im not tryin to get ahead of myself but im predicting some big ass top buds....


----------



## Mr.Vega (Aug 2, 2013)

Check these wicked lookin fuckers out growin in my shed...


----------



## Mr.Vega (Aug 2, 2013)

And im overloaded w maters...


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Aug 2, 2013)

what is the yield prediction and total current wattage please ?  <me


----------



## Mr.Vega (Aug 2, 2013)

LetsGetCritical said:


> what is the yield prediction and total current wattage please ?  <me


Im gonna say 30+grams...32ish maybe....ill have to count the wattage idk


----------



## Mr.Vega (Aug 2, 2013)

411 watts total...mixed spec


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Aug 2, 2013)

I'm going to say more but I'm very newbish


----------



## prosperian (Aug 2, 2013)

Mr.Vega said:


> Im not tryin to get ahead of myself but im predicting some big ass top buds....


Yeah you are. Think positive with confidence, and you will see the results of your efforts bro. 

Plants are in good shape and should produce an excellent harvest if you can keep them happy. 

BTW, love the tomatoes, my favorite plant by far. Going to grow heirlooms in my cab under LED after this ganja harvest. If only tomatoes had THC


----------



## Mr.Vega (Aug 2, 2013)

Actually I just did a 2nd evaluation on the yield guess. ..round 42-45grams


----------



## Mr.Vega (Aug 2, 2013)

LetsGetCritical said:


> I'm going to say more but I'm very newbish


No ur rite bro...I looked her over n if she fills out like i think she is it could go up to 50grams....shes stretched nicely nhas left herself w a lot of budsites n she didnt stack too bad either. ..those 8main tops SHOULD fill into just big ass colas....my bad big ass STINKY colas...ha


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Aug 2, 2013)

can you explain 'stacking' further? please


----------



## Mr.Vega (Aug 2, 2013)

prosperian said:


> Yeah you are. Think positive with confidence, and you will see the results of your efforts bro.
> 
> Plants are in good shape and should produce an excellent harvest if you can keep them happy.
> 
> BTW, love the tomatoes, my favorite plant by far. Going to grow heirlooms in my cab under LED after this ganja harvest. If only tomatoes had THC


Thanks prosp....im germin another atm cause I think I can run two n this little set up if I place em rite....two weed plants...ha...id love to see an I door tomatoe grow if u do it post pics


----------



## Mr.Vega (Aug 2, 2013)

LetsGetCritical said:


> can you explain 'stacking' further? please


View attachment 2759990...stacking...how tight the nodes/budsites stack up as she grows...u want em tight so they fill in together...imo


----------



## Mr.Vega (Aug 2, 2013)

C how shes stacked up..


----------



## prosperian (Aug 2, 2013)

Yup, fat stacks are sweet. Need the right strain and the lights dialed in. But the results are, amazing.

Last grow


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Aug 2, 2013)

disregard that last comment.(that I erased) Its getting late here!!!


----------



## hbbum (Aug 2, 2013)

She looks awesome, thats some serious wattage in that space and she seems to love it.


----------



## Mr.Vega (Aug 2, 2013)

Oh man wow my seeds came today...man that was fast!!!!...and here they are.......this is the third time attitude has sent this order....first two were snagged...now this.....I mean wtf!!!....wh am I not meant to have these seeds


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Aug 2, 2013)

shit sorry misread that I'm half asleep what is that?


----------



## hbbum (Aug 2, 2013)

Oh man, that friggin' blows. Get your money back and order from sea of seeds, I got mine in a lil over a week and got 8 freebies.


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Aug 2, 2013)

is that crushed seeds? fuck wtf


----------



## Mr.Vega (Aug 2, 2013)

Yes smashed....im fucking so sick of this shit man....yeah sea of seeds or someone sd hemp depot in canada....they repackaged this one so not so easily recognized. ...I dont know if it wrkd or not cause those are like really smashed...doesnt look like an accident.


----------



## hbbum (Aug 2, 2013)

It looks like they took a fucking hammer to it.


----------



## prosperian (Aug 2, 2013)

That's no accident bro. The rolled something across it with intent to destroy. 

Really starting to piss me off too. We didn't see anything like this a year ago. Bastards.


----------



## woody333333 (Aug 2, 2013)

Mr.Vega said:


> Oh man wow my seeds came today...man that was fast!!!!...View attachment 2760097and here they are...View attachment 2760099....this is the third time attitude has sent this order....first two were snagged...now this.....I mean wtf!!!....wh am I not meant to have these seeds


i just cant think of any reason y somebody would do something like this to you............lol.........no really i think youre making it up ......gotta get over it


----------



## Mr.Vega (Aug 2, 2013)

woody333333 said:


> i just cant think of any reason y somebody would do something like this to you............lol.........no really i think youre making it up ......gotta get over it


kiss my ass woody..if I ever see u ima tear ur whole mouth off n crush all ur seeds...fucker


----------



## Mr.Vega (Aug 2, 2013)

woody333333 said:


> i just cant think of any reason y somebody would do something like this to you............lol.........no really i think youre making it up ......gotta get over it


N what the fucks that sppsd to mean?...wtf did I ever do to anybody?...mr woody all I do is talk shit I dont evn grow weed and ive nvr posted a pic of a plant....ever...but woody aint woody are ya woody...nah woodys someone else trollin as woody...fucker.


----------



## woody333333 (Aug 2, 2013)

Mr.Vega said:


> N what the fucks that sppsd to mean?...wtf did I ever do to anybody?...mr woody all I do is talk shit I dont evn grow weed and ive nvr posted a pic of a plant....ever...but woody aint woody are ya woody...nah woodys someone else trollin as woody...fucker.


i mean i think your full of shit....... i think you smashed em ....... and if not you had it coming


----------



## budfever (Aug 2, 2013)

Dude I totally get that your pissed, but man you got one short fuse.
I have always thought I had a bad temper but holly shit bro you take the cake.
Figured you would have learned to walk away from the keyboard when you get this pissed, before you say something you regret again.

If you do order again I suggest maybe sending them to a good friends house or PO box.
Im thinking your address may have been flagged, I have never seen a person have so many issues getting seeds.
Also hemp depot may have better luck getting the seeds to you if you order again.
In the mean time smoke a little and try to relax a little.


----------



## Mr.Vega (Aug 2, 2013)

budfever said:


> Dude I totally get that your pissed, but man you got one short fuse.
> I have always thought I had a bad temper but holly shit bro you take the cake.
> Figured you would have learned to walk away from the keyboard when you get this pissed, before you say something you regret again.
> 
> ...


I am relaxed....I nvr got excited not for one second.


----------



## Mr.Vega (Aug 2, 2013)

woody333333 said:


> i mean i think your full of shit....... i think you smashed em ....... and if not you had it coming


Well that just makes all kinds of sense.


----------



## woody333333 (Aug 2, 2013)

Mr.Vega said:


> Well that just makes all kinds of sense.


i know.....


----------



## Mr.Vega (Aug 2, 2013)

woody333333 said:


> i know.....


I aint worried bout them seeds woody...just so ya know.....they prolly woulda been males or hermis anyway...I regretted orderin em the moment I completed the transaction...and have had nothing but probs recieving since...


----------



## bass1014 (Aug 2, 2013)

well boys if you must know that custom's is either seizing the seeds and sending a note with a smiley face. or a note saying you should be ashamed and as far as talking shit to the buyer.. this is in new york, chicago. so attitude is supposed to be doing something different in there shipping.. i am sure that customs got shit from attitude and they are just smashing them now instead of keeping them..but don't feel bad your not alone with the seeds getting snagged ..check the seed bank review section and you will see all the shit going on..


----------



## Mr.Vega (Aug 2, 2013)

bass1014 said:


> well boys if you must know that custom's is either seizing the seeds and sending a note with a smiley face. or a note saying you should be ashamed and as far as talking shit to the buyer.. this is in new york, chicago. so attitude is supposed to be doing something different in there shipping.. i am sure that customs got shit from attitude and they are just smashing them now instead of keeping them..but don't feel bad your not alone with the seeds getting snagged ..check the seed bank review section and you will see all the shit going on..


yeah they took the first two n smashed this one....it was packaged diff tho...im not gonna say how but it was pretty slick ill give em that...obviously not slick enuf...ima say theyre xraying everything so we're fkd


----------



## Mr.Vega (Aug 3, 2013)

....shes really impressing me...this is awesome


----------



## Mr.Vega (Aug 3, 2013)

Thats a noticable diff from yesterday...I cant wait to see how they turn out.


----------



## new2420grow (Aug 3, 2013)

Mr.Vega said:


> View attachment 2761317View attachment 2761327View attachment 2761329View attachment 2761344View attachment 2761347....shes really impressing me...this is awesome


Looks good! You're only about a month in, right? Is that an auto?


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Aug 3, 2013)

They look fat


----------



## Mr.Vega (Aug 3, 2013)

new2420grow said:


> Looks good! You're only about a month in, right? Is that an auto?


Nope...critical kush/querkle/bubbleicious...ran her some weeks 24hour lights and been on 12/12 for between 2-3 weeks.


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Aug 3, 2013)

how many days do you imagine this will go bro?


----------



## Mr.Vega (Aug 3, 2013)

LetsGetCritical said:


> They look fat


bro keep an eye on these...them bitches are gonna get FAT...I can see it now.....


----------



## Mr.Vega (Aug 3, 2013)

LetsGetCritical said:


> how many days do you imagine this will go bro?


ima run em to the fullest...at least 9weeks id say...they may shock me tho n be done in 8....I doubt it tho...I pulled all the strains put into into it in the 60-63 day range.


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Aug 3, 2013)

I like fat bitches


----------



## hbbum (Aug 3, 2013)

Sometimes 

View attachment 2761418


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Aug 3, 2013)

ok u can delete it now! lol. aw I suppose it's just as bad as my Australian animal compilation.(was that this thread?)


----------



## MD914 (Aug 3, 2013)

Your girl looks AMAZING!! This thread is so entertaining...cage matches and fat porn!! LMAO


----------



## Mr.Vega (Aug 3, 2013)

MD914 said:


> Your girl looks AMAZING!! This thread is so entertaining...cage matches and fat porn!! LMAO


Hahaha.......


----------



## Mr.Vega (Aug 3, 2013)

hbbum said:


> sometimes
> 
> View attachment 2761418


dislike!!!


----------



## MD914 (Aug 3, 2013)

Mr.Vega said:


> dislike!!!


I think it's great!! I will NEVER again criticize how I look in my bikini!!! LOL!!


----------



## Mr.Vega (Aug 3, 2013)

MD914 said:


> I think it's great!! I will NEVER again criticize how I look in my bikini!!! LOL!!


Haha...funny....yeah all ya gotta do is go to a public pool or a beach to boost ur self esteem...ha...or wal mart


----------



## MD914 (Aug 4, 2013)

Hey Mr Vega! I'm getting ready to prepare my soil for 2nd grow...got some potting soil with no added nutes, perlite, lime, Epsom and I've got some diatomaceous earth. FORGOT the compost (I got lost in the hydro store)...plan on doing about 30% perlite...how much compost would you recommend I add? And did I forget anything else? I've also picked up more CFL's reflector pans and 2 way splitters...probably can't light them up like you do without blacking out the neighborhood...but I'm gonna try and get close


----------



## Lobochristy (Aug 4, 2013)

Nice I have a limited space thinking of getting some auto lowerider


----------



## Mr.Vega (Aug 4, 2013)

MD914 said:


> Hey Mr Vega! I'm getting ready to prepare my soil for 2nd grow...got some potting soil with no added nutes, perlite, lime, Epsom and I've got some diatomaceous earth. FORGOT the compost (I got lost in the hydro store)...plan on doing about 30% perlite...how much compost would you recommend I add? And did I forget anything else? I've also picked up more CFL's reflector pans and 2 way splitters...probably can't light them up like you do without blacking out the neighborhood...but I'm gonna try and get close


Sounds awesome so far....i mix abt 20% compost to 80% potting soil...mix that then cut in ur perlite. ..see what im sayin...get ur soil good to go n mixed w ur lime n epsom n all that...then cut in the perlite and 30% sounds good....plus rep....build or make u a little home for ur plant/plants itll help contain the light


----------



## Mr.Vega (Aug 4, 2013)

Wont let me give u rep rite now...sorry....make sure when ur adding ur epsom n lime to use good judgement n not add too much.


----------



## Mr.Vega (Aug 4, 2013)

The compost is awesome for the plant but reatains a lot of water so too much of it can thicken ur soil...break it down really well before mixing w ur soil...and mix very well


----------



## MD914 (Aug 4, 2013)

Mr.Vega said:


> Sounds awesome so far....i mix abt 20% compost to 80% potting soil...mix that then cut in ur perlite. ..see what im sayin...get ur soil good to go n mixed w ur lime n epsom n all that...then cut in the perlite and 30% sounds good....plus rep....build or make u a little home for ur plant/plants itll help contain the light


I'll be starting these seedlings on a rotation between my box during "lights on" cycle and middle shelf of closet during the "dark" cycle...clamp CFL'S to the top shelf and we're good to go? I have a "wall" to put around to contain the light. After a few more weeks of flowering left on my first grow I'll move them down...I originally wanted to set up a second box for veg but recent events have got me in exhaust and air filtration mode.


----------



## Mr.Vega (Aug 4, 2013)

Chk this sunflower out...


----------



## MD914 (Aug 4, 2013)

Another fatty...its lovely!!


----------



## MD914 (Aug 4, 2013)

Mr.Vega said:


> Wont let me give u rep rite now...sorry....make sure when ur adding ur epsom n lime to use good judgement n not add too much.


Mad reps for a guy that tells me the secret amount of lime to add...just sayin


----------



## Mr.Vega (Aug 4, 2013)

MD914 said:


> Mad reps for a guy that tells me the secret amount of lime to add...just sayin


Ha....depends on how much soil ur mixing...if its granulated/powder lime I sprinkle abt a tblsp per five gallons of soil mix...


----------



## Mr.Vega (Aug 4, 2013)

U could prolly go for two tbsps per 5gallons but I always tread lite on stff like that to b safe...less is more w cannabis sometimes...well most times


----------



## hbbum (Aug 4, 2013)

I put 2 tbsp in my 5 gallon, worked into the top inch or so of soil. This was the peletized dolomite lime.


----------



## Mr.Vega (Aug 4, 2013)

hbbum said:


> I put 2 tbsp in my 5 gallon, worked into the top inch or so of soil. This was the peletized dolomite lime.


I use the same stff..and have used both methods...the sprinkle on top n water thru and also just premixing in soil...both seem to work well


----------



## MD914 (Aug 4, 2013)

Thanks guys!!


----------



## Mr.Vega (Aug 5, 2013)

Todays update......not a lot of change....shes kinda on cruise control..im noticing shes drinking more water...im having to water daily but shes in a smart pot folded in half so this isnt a big suprise....added 1tbsp of molasses to this last watering...ill do this once a week til last two weeks...also gave her a shot of veg nutes for her fade...


----------



## woody333333 (Aug 5, 2013)

MD914 said:


> I'll be starting these seedlings on a rotation between my box during "lights on" cycle and middle shelf of closet during the "dark" cycle...clamp CFL'S to the top shelf and we're good to go? I have a "wall" to put around to contain the light. After a few more weeks of flowering left on my first grow I'll move them down...I originally wanted to set up a second box for veg but recent events have got me in exhaust and air filtration mode.


you want castings for veg........compost for flower..............roots not that wiggle worm garbage


----------



## woody333333 (Aug 5, 2013)

y u guys put all that perlite in??????.......... seems goofy when growing organic to try and make your soil lighter ......... its just gonna dry out faster ......provide less for the plant...........


----------



## Mr.Vega (Aug 5, 2013)

woody333333 said:


> you want castings for veg........compost for flower..............roots not that wiggle worm garbage


ive not been able to find pure worm castings in my area...ive found a potting soil that has em mixed in already (it says) but thats it...yes worm castings would b good for the mix if u can find em.....my yard is infested w worms...I get at least half a dozen w every shovel turn...ive wondered how I can I can use em to get my own castings...anyone?...woody u know?


----------



## Mr.Vega (Aug 5, 2013)

I live next to a river n my soil is black n fluffy n full of worms...I cut this down to the base every year n it grows bk bigger every year...View attachment 2763802..banana tree...everything in the yard does well...ive thought abt giving one a run just in soil from my yard mixed w perlite...just for the hell of it to see how it'd do.


----------



## woody333333 (Aug 5, 2013)

Mr.Vega said:


> ive not been able to find pure worm castings in my area...ive found a potting soil that has em mixed in already (it says) but thats it...yes worm castings would b good for the mix if u can find em.....my yard is infested w worms...I get at least half a dozen w every shovel turn...ive wondered how I can I can use em to get my own castings...anyone?...woody u know?


i dont use stuff from outside........ im just not that organic.........some people do but i wont take the chance.........start a worm farm ....chest cooler and a couple dozen red worms from the bait shop


----------



## woody333333 (Aug 5, 2013)

Mr.Vega said:


> I live next to a river n my soil is black n fluffy n full of worms...I cut this down to the base every year n it grows bk bigger every year...View attachment 2763802..banana tree...everything in the yard does well...ive thought abt giving one a run just in soil from my yard mixed w perlite...just for the hell of it to see how it'd do.


take pics of the stuff that crawls out


----------



## Mr.Vega (Aug 5, 2013)

woody333333 said:


> take pics of the stuff that crawls out


Haha...bad visual image of a nightmarish garden....no outside soil in I changed my mind..ha


----------



## Mr.Vega (Aug 5, 2013)

woody333333 said:


> i dont use stuff from outside........ im just not that organic.........some people do but i wont take the chance.........start a worm farm ....chest cooler and a couple dozen red worms from the bait shop


so do u or can u seperate the castings from soil?....or just let the worms hang out in that cooler w some soil for a while seperate the worms then use the soil?


----------



## woody333333 (Aug 5, 2013)

Mr.Vega said:


> so do u or can u seperate the castings from soil?....or just let the worms hang out in that cooler w some soil for a while seperate the worms then use the soil?


i dont worm farm............ but theres nothing to it i had one in about second grade.........when the material inside is processed you just move it all to one side and add new stuff the worms go over to eat the new stuff and you scoop out the old........you would want to sift it then to seperate out egg cocoon things but the hardcore dont


----------



## Mr.Vega (Aug 5, 2013)

I gotcha...I may play around w it one day sounds easy enuf


----------



## woody333333 (Aug 5, 2013)

you could check craigslist in the spring also.........lots of it on there.............


----------



## Mr.Vega (Aug 5, 2013)

woody333333 said:


> you could check craigslist in the spring also.........lots of it on there.............


Roger.......thanks


----------



## woody333333 (Aug 5, 2013)

Mr.Vega said:


> Roger.......thanks


ya.....sure....whatever



your backyard is pretty... i like all the flower pics you put up


----------



## Mr.Vega (Aug 5, 2013)

Ha...thanks man...I like fuckin w the yard


----------



## Mr.Vega (Aug 5, 2013)

woody333333 said:


> ya.....sure....whatever
> 
> 
> 
> your backyard is pretty... i like all the flower pics you put up


I think im onto ya woody...as in who u are...I remember u making a comment to another member like this abt you tube.."u might run across woody on there n not even know it"...u remember?...then im browsing thru cannabis videos on you tube the other day and ran across a title went somthing like yada yada yada AKA Woody...?????....coincidence?


----------



## woody333333 (Aug 5, 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=86AF3dl3fiE

no.....................


----------



## woody333333 (Aug 5, 2013)

woody333333 said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=86AF3dl3fiE
> 
> no.....................



i wouldnt talk a bunch of shit if that was me...........thats pathetic.........this was a joke?


----------



## Mr.Vega (Aug 5, 2013)

woody333333 said:


> i wouldnt talk a bunch of shit if that was me...........thats pathetic.........this was a joke?


Hahahaha.....thats what I was thinkin....ha


----------



## Mr.Vega (Aug 5, 2013)

Haha...nice plants


----------



## Mr.Vega (Aug 5, 2013)

Matt...ha.....jk woody


----------



## Mr.Vega (Aug 5, 2013)

woody333333 said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=86AF3dl3fiE
> 
> no.....................


Cash Crop.....bahahahahaha


----------



## woody333333 (Aug 5, 2013)

Mr.Vega said:


> Cash Crop.....bahahahahaha


thats no cash crop............ i think you might yield more


----------



## Mr.Vega (Aug 5, 2013)

woody333333 said:


> thats no cash crop............ i think you might yield more


No man the dude/YOU/woody/matt whoever titled it "cash crop"...n then talked abt it being his cash crop grow box...did u not watch it...ha


----------



## Mr.Vega (Aug 5, 2013)

Whats he gonna buy w his pull????....a 4pack of 23 watters?....ha


----------



## woody333333 (Aug 5, 2013)

Mr.Vega said:


> No man the dude/YOU/woody/matt whoever titled it "cash crop"...n then talked abt it being his cash crop grow box...did u not watch it...ha


i watched about two seconds then i realized you were making jokes........sucks i had to dig thru bout ten pages of google to find the dam thing


----------



## Mr.Vega (Aug 5, 2013)

I hope thats not u woody im not really a dick like u can b...id feel bad for clownin like this....ha


----------



## Mr.Vega (Aug 5, 2013)

woody333333 said:


> i watched about two seconds then i realized you were making jokes........sucks i had to dig thru bout ten pages of google to find the dam thing


Haha....I didnt watch it all either....enuf tho


----------



## woody333333 (Aug 5, 2013)

Mr.Vega said:


> I hope thats not u woody im not really a dick like u can b...id feel bad for clownin like this....ha


its not.......i cant give you the full tour but sometime soon i will drag one out for show and tell......i gotta figure a way to charge my camera......... ive lost the cord somewhere ........ i do have one of those card reader things and a universal charger thing but i dunno where either of those are either.......excuses i know........at least i didnt tell you i might run for political office


ya im a dick......everybody hates me..............dont care


----------



## Mr.Vega (Aug 5, 2013)

I dont hate u woody...actually ive always kinda liked u n sent u a friend request a while bk cause I saw u purposely didnt have any...u aint gotta show me ur plants I know u can grow.


----------



## Mr.Vega (Aug 5, 2013)

I keep my friend list small too


----------



## woody333333 (Aug 5, 2013)

Mr.Vega said:


> I dont hate u woody...actually ive always kinda liked u n sent u a friend request a while bk cause I saw u purposely didnt have any...u aint gotta show me ur plants I know u can grow.


na ill show ya one since i like you...........but then im gonna edit it.......everybody else can pound sand..........gimme a couple days or watever


----------



## Mr.Vega (Aug 5, 2013)

woody333333 said:


> na ill show ya one since i like you...........but then im gonna edit it.......everybody else can pound sand..........gimme a couple days or watever


No rush woody....I aint goin nowhere


----------



## woody333333 (Aug 5, 2013)

do any fishing in that river?


----------



## Mr.Vega (Aug 5, 2013)

The one I live on and work is a big river...maybe a little catfishing/bottom fishing from the banks but to do well u need a boat...I dont have a boat..if we get downtime at work we could fish but i just sleep or rollitup in my down time....but I hit up a few farm ponds in the area I like crappie/bass/bluegill fishing but my favorite is trout/small mouth fishing...mountains arent far.....what kinda fishing u do?


----------



## grorite (Aug 5, 2013)

woody333333 said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=86AF3dl3fiE
> 
> no.....................


its your dream to grow plants like that isn't it vega.


----------



## woody333333 (Aug 5, 2013)

Mr.Vega said:


> The one I live on and work is a big river...maybe a little catfishing/bottom fishing from the banks but to do well u need a boat...I dont have a boat..if we get downtime at work we could fish but i just sleep or rollitup in my down time....but I hit up a few farm ponds in the area I like crappie/bass/bluegill fishing but my favorite is trout/small mouth fishing...mountains arent far.....what kinda fishing u do?


we go trolling for the big stripers on the lake sometimes .......mostly i fish for the cats .... bluegill is probably my favorite to eat.....


----------



## woody333333 (Aug 5, 2013)

grorite said:


> its your dream to grow plants like that isn't it vega.


dude might have you beat


----------



## grorite (Aug 5, 2013)

woody333333 said:


> dude might have you beat


possible not much can compare to those


----------



## dlftmyers (Aug 5, 2013)

Mr.Vega said:


> Todays update...View attachment 2763706...not a lot of change....shes kinda on cruise control..im noticing shes drinking more water...im having to water daily but shes in a smart pot folded in half so this isnt a big suprise....added 1tbsp of molasses to this last watering...ill do this once a week til last two weeks...also gave her a shot of veg nutes for her fade...View attachment 2763709


Looking good subed for the ride


----------



## Mr.Vega (Aug 5, 2013)

woody333333 said:


> we go trolling for the big stripers on the lake sometimes .......mostly i fish for the cats .... bluegill is probably my favorite to eat.....


W these?...erie dearies...my dad used to live up in minn n had these in his tackle box...bluegills are good fried up...good cat bait too


----------



## Mr.Vega (Aug 5, 2013)

grorite said:


> possible not much can compare to those


Haha.......


----------



## Mr.Vega (Aug 5, 2013)

woody333333 said:


> dude might have you beat


U just cant help it can u?....


----------



## Mr.Vega (Aug 5, 2013)

dlftmyers said:


> Looking good subed for the ride


Thanks bro...ill b watchin urs too


----------



## woody333333 (Aug 5, 2013)

more like this


----------



## woody333333 (Aug 5, 2013)

Mr.Vega said:


> U just cant help it can u?....


actually i dug a little deeper........that woody pulled about a half of grassy bullshit of that.........so i take it back


----------



## grorite (Aug 5, 2013)

oh vega don't know if I told you but the date will be the 15th of oct. already got the trailer packed up.


----------



## Mr.Vega (Aug 5, 2013)

woody333333 said:


> more like this


damn....git er dun...ha


----------



## Mr.Vega (Aug 5, 2013)

grorite said:


> oh vega don't know if I told you but the date will be the 15th of oct. already got the trailer packed up.


Sounds awesome man...ull have to pm me so we can see how close ur comin to where I am... so I can make plans if I have to drive a bit.


----------



## ap28 (Aug 5, 2013)

Mr.Vega said:


> Todays look....im finally comfortable w the lights.View attachment 2747062View attachment 2747063...everythings good


. 
Lol no wonder ur crying about Beans with that ghetto wriggled set up


----------



## woody333333 (Aug 5, 2013)

see what you did vega........ u fukr


----------



## Mr.Vega (Aug 5, 2013)

woody333333 said:


> see what you did vega........ u fukr


Haha.......roger


----------



## Mr.Vega (Aug 5, 2013)

ap28 said:


> .
> Lol no wonder ur crying about Beans with that ghetto wriggled set up


That set up puts these out.. View attachment 2764273View attachment 2764276View attachment 2764279View attachment 2764282View attachment 2764294View attachment 2764295
Lets see urs mouth....oh I almost forgot...get fucked pussy


----------



## Mr.Vega (Aug 5, 2013)

ap28 said:


> .
> Lol no wonder ur crying about Beans with that ghetto wriggled set up


Keep on following that fake punk ass wanna be guru whos dick ur suckin all the time n stay over there...kissin his ass n likin all his stupid ass misspelled comments...ha....nobody asked u to come over here


----------



## woody333333 (Aug 5, 2013)

Mr.Vega said:


> That set up puts these out.. View attachment 2764273View attachment 2764276View attachment 2764279View attachment 2764282View attachment 2764292View attachment 2764294View attachment 2764295
> Lets see urs mouth....oh I almost forgot...get fucked pussy


you talking to me or him....... im confused.......is it your turn to be the angry guy?


----------



## woody333333 (Aug 5, 2013)

Mr.Vega said:


> Keep on following that fake punk ass wanna be guru whos dick ur suckin all the time n stay over there...kissin his ass n likin all his stupid ass misspelled comments...ha....nobody asked u to come over here


...........nm


----------



## Mr.Vega (Aug 5, 2013)

woody333333 said:


> you talking to me or him....... im confused.......is it your turn to be the angry guy?


Him man...I replied to his comment....he was runnin his mouth in my thread the other day bout my seeds gettin jckd twice then smashed...conveniently enuf subcool made the whole thread vanish soon as he saw it...he n I have had words too...he ran his mouth on another thread then locked the thread so I cldnt respond. ..haha...its in his forum. ..or it was...really made himself look like a fool a few of his die hard ass kissers pm'd me sayin theyd lost respect for him...it was pretty shitty


----------



## Mr.Vega (Aug 5, 2013)

woody333333 said:


> you talking to me or him....... im confused.......is it your turn to be the angry guy?


The angry guy...ha...I like that...I am him sometimes


----------



## woody333333 (Aug 5, 2013)

Mr.Vega said:


> Him man...I replied to his comment....he was runnin his mouth in my thread the other day bout my seeds gettin jckd twice then smashed...conveniently enuf subcool made the whole thread vanish soon as he saw it...he n I have had words too...he ran his mouth on that one then locked the thread so I cldnt respond. ..haha...its in his forum. ..or it was...really made himself look like a fool a few of his die hard ass kissers pm'd me sayin theyd lost respect for him...it was pretty shitty


u got a link............im up on everything else but i didnt get to see that one........im curious.......honestly it seems a little out of character........if it happened the way you say i would expect a public apology thread.....lol


----------



## Mr.Vega (Aug 5, 2013)

ap28 said:


> .
> Lol no wonder ur crying about Beans with that ghetto wriggled set up


Im waitin man whatchudoin gettin ur pics in order....ha...u aint got no plants to show man who u kiddin?


----------



## dlftmyers (Aug 5, 2013)

Mr.Vega said:


> That set up puts these out.. View attachment 2764273View attachment 2764276View attachment 2764279View attachment 2764282View attachment 2764292View attachment 2764294View attachment 2764295
> Lets see urs mouth....oh I almost forgot...get fucked pussy


All i can say is WOW!!!!!! Just amazing....


----------



## Mr.Vega (Aug 5, 2013)

woody333333 said:


> u got a link............im up on everything else but i didnt get to see that one........im curious.......honestly it seems a little out of character........if it happened the way you say i would expect a public apology thread.....lol


Hold up ill find it....idk how to post links ...


----------



## Mr.Vega (Aug 5, 2013)

The thread is titled.."never again....this is some bullshit like I never imagined"...chk it


----------



## dlftmyers (Aug 5, 2013)

Is this it?https://www.rollitup.org/subcools-old-school-organics/694940-never-again-some-bullshit-like-2.html


----------



## Lemon king (Aug 5, 2013)

Mr.Vega said:


> That set up puts these out.. View attachment 2764273View attachment 2764276View attachment 2764279View attachment 2764282View attachment 2764292View attachment 2764294View attachment 2764295
> Lets see urs mouth....oh I almost forgot...get fucked pussy


strains please mr vega in order!

also do you have more piks of plants 1, 4 5 and a little 6.

hurry please im on the edge jus need a little more porn!!


----------



## Mr.Vega (Aug 5, 2013)

Ok I just reread it...I was kinda "the angry guy" that day.n maybe I was tryin to start a little shit...idk...not sure what my intentions were exactly that day...???...but in my defense this wasnt the first episode...before that thread I had emailed him only to b ingnored...he only responed in e mail to me aftr he saw the thread n then his reponse was "go piss up a rope"...ha...im sure he felt uneasy w all the possible bad publicity because of the thread n reacted the only way he knew how...idk


----------



## Mr.Vega (Aug 5, 2013)

Lemon king said:


> strains please mr vega in order!
> 
> also do you have more piks of plants 1, 4 5 and a little 6.
> 
> hurry please im on the edge jus need a little more porn!!


hold up chkn my girl out...


----------



## Mr.Vega (Aug 5, 2013)

dlftmyers said:


> Is this it?https://www.rollitup.org/subcools-old-school-organics/694940-never-again-some-bullshit-like-2.html


Uh yeah...thatd b the one....the other thread he completely deleted


----------



## Lemon king (Aug 5, 2013)

Mr.Vega said:


> hold up chkn my girl out...



i cannie hold her much longer captin!!


----------



## Mr.Vega (Aug 5, 2013)

This little thing is gettin buddy......and Mr.Vega said let there be two......and there was two.


----------



## Mr.Vega (Aug 5, 2013)

The strains are...querkle...skunk47..and critical kush..in order....I fkd my fone up a while bk n lost a lot of pics. ..ill see if I have anymore


----------



## Mr.Vega (Aug 5, 2013)

View attachment 2764320View attachment 2764321View attachment 2764322...these are all I can find rite now...theres tons here on riu but u gotta knw where to look....ill chk some of my older threads...


----------



## Lemon king (Aug 5, 2013)

Mr.Vega said:


> View attachment 2764322


WOOP there it is.....this the qwerkle now your gunna tell me its a super rare clone only one off purp/blue pheno.

do you drop temps to achieve that colour, is it natural? or is it plain ol photoshop??!! 

lol uz joking!!


----------



## Mr.Vega (Aug 5, 2013)

Lemon king said:


> WOOP there it is.....this the qwerkle now your gunna tell me its a super rare clone only one off purp/blue pheno.
> 
> do you drop temps to achieve that colour, is it natural? or is it plain ol photoshop??!!
> 
> lol uz joking!!


Temps helped but didnt play too big a role...they nvr got below 65nite..75ish day...not clone only.. I got seeds...hell shes bred into the plant in this thread...hold up ill find more pics


----------



## Lemon king (Aug 5, 2013)

WTF you have purple querkle seeds, how many come out purp like yours. who makes the seeds or did you???


----------



## Lemon king (Aug 5, 2013)

Mr.Vega said:


> ..hell shes bred into the plant in this thread...



very very good choice sir!!!!


----------



## Mr.Vega (Aug 5, 2013)

Lemon king said:


> WTF you have purple querkle seeds, how many come out purp like yours. who makes the seeds or did you???


Subcool.. haha


----------



## Mr.Vega (Aug 5, 2013)

Ive ran two n both were purple...I made my own seeds n have abt 30...maybe fifty...enuf


----------



## Mr.Vega (Aug 5, 2013)

But subs the breeder of querkle...I cant claim that...ha


----------



## Lemon king (Aug 5, 2013)

Mr.Vega said:


> Subcool.. haha


lol the irony is too much hahahahahahaa

well done sub!

how did you make the seeds or did you just use a querkle male???


----------



## Mr.Vega (Aug 5, 2013)

Critical kush male hit querkle..so its a cross...one of the querkles thru a couple male flowers down low n pollinated herself..I got some seeds off lower buds...also at the same time it pollinated a bubbleicious...got a couple seeds of that too...so to make it clear in my garage the bubbleicious querkle seeds were made...plus straight querkle....grew two of the bub/querk crosses out and one gave to another grower who has more grow room...he had one of my querkles and a querkle bub cross...both 100% female at the point of conception. ..both hit w critical kush male pollen...got seeds off both...so we now have querkle/bubbleicious/critical kush crosses...and querkle/critical kush crosses....I dont claim to breed or be a breeder or anything like that...the first was an accident and the second was our first try...was a success tho the plant in this thread is the first bean popped from the seed stash...100% female.


----------



## Mr.Vega (Aug 5, 2013)

I dont know the science n details of breeding n a lot try n make it more complicated than it sounds...I think cause they dont want u doin it on ur own...idk....doesnt seem like rocket science to me


----------



## Lemon king (Aug 5, 2013)

*You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Mr.Vega again.



*


----------



## ap28 (Aug 5, 2013)

How long u veg those for?


----------



## Mr.Vega (Aug 5, 2013)

Lemon king said:


> *You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Mr.Vega again.
> 
> 
> 
> *


thanks man


----------



## Mr.Vega (Aug 5, 2013)

ap28 said:


> How long u veg those for?


...thats what im talkin about...


note: u gotta read bk a few pages for this to b funny...sense of humor required.


----------



## MD914 (Aug 5, 2013)

ap28 said:


> .
> Lol no wonder ur crying about Beans with that ghetto wriggled set up


HATERS gonna hate...


----------



## Mr.Vega (Aug 5, 2013)

Hahaha...jk man I forgive easy....60 days on the bigger ones give or take a few days....the one greyish lookin critical kush in second to last pic I only vegged for 26days n got two ounces flat...56grams dried n cured...over a qp on the skunk 47 n like 90sum grams off the querkle.


----------



## Mr.Vega (Aug 5, 2013)

MD914 said:


> HATERS gonna hate...


U can bet the farm on that....


----------



## Mr.Vega (Aug 5, 2013)

woody333333 said:


> u got a link............im up on everything else but i didnt get to see that one........im curious.......honestly it seems a little out of character........if it happened the way you say i would expect a public apology thread.....lol


whats fkd up bro is aftr the first run in cause there was a few considering ive had three orders jacked...I "publically apologized" to him for runnin my mouth...I did get a little carried away..he didnt accept it n when the same shit hppnd he acted like nothing hppnd before. ..hes had my name n address since the first order taken...two months later and three orders n a few threads n many e mails and pm's I stil dont have my seeds....said he was gonna send em to me til he got mad at me.


----------



## ap28 (Aug 5, 2013)

Mr.Vegaho said:


> That set up puts these out.. View attachment 2764273View attachment 2764276View attachment 2764279View attachment 2764282View attachment 2764292View attachment 2764294View attachment 2764295
> Lets see urs mouth....oh I almost forgot...get fucked pussy


Holy shit the first blue one is fucking sick what strain is that and how tall is it?


----------



## ap28 (Aug 5, 2013)

i apologize for that but lol what kind of set up? what strain is that and how tall is she


----------



## ap28 (Aug 5, 2013)

what i dont understand?


----------



## Mr.Vega (Aug 5, 2013)

Grow info on the querkle...7gallon pot 500actaul cfls watts mixed spectrum vegged for 60days mainline stylish...flowered for 9weeks....2 1/2 feet tall.


----------



## ap28 (Aug 5, 2013)

thanks dude did u fim it or top it to get that many colas?


----------



## Mr.Vega (Aug 5, 2013)

Im goin2sleep


----------



## grorite (Aug 5, 2013)

Mr.Vega said:


> Im goin2sleep


goodnight bro got work in the AM?


----------



## sunni (Aug 5, 2013)

oi! relax folks holy jumpin Jupiter's


----------



## sunni (Aug 6, 2013)

alrighty reopened lets start fresh and positive have a good day everyone


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Aug 6, 2013)

Awesome I can go to sleep now  yeehaaa


----------



## Mr.Vega (Aug 6, 2013)

sunni said:


> alrighty reopened lets start fresh and positive have a good day everyone


...thank u ms. sunni........can u plz replace all the deleted comments as well?......or asking too much...


----------



## Mr.Vega (Aug 6, 2013)

Im kidding im kidding.....I was only kidding (spanish accent)...ha


----------



## hbbum (Aug 6, 2013)

haha, I see you also got moved with the rest of us 

May make the grow journal section worth lurking in


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Aug 6, 2013)

I cant sleep, i'm watching Craig ferguson late show, I'm quite convinced he is always stoned.


----------



## Mr.Vega (Aug 6, 2013)

LetsGetCritical said:


> I cant sleep, i'm watching Craig ferguson late show, I'm quite convinced he is always stoned.


Whos that?...aussie talk show guy?


----------



## Mr.Vega (Aug 6, 2013)

So do u guys have ur own tv shows/sitcoms n stff?.....or u guys watch our stuff?....music too....I know a stupid ? But im curious.


----------



## hbbum (Aug 6, 2013)

They cant watch our shows, they would be upside down.


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Aug 6, 2013)

don't u watch tv mate? I had to google it though to make sure cus he is Scottish



The Late *Late Show* with *Craig Ferguson* is an American late-night talk show............................................................. http://www.yourtv.com.au/guide/afternoon/ u can have a quick look if u like, we get a LOT of US shows, some English and some Aussie shows.


----------



## Mr.Vega (Aug 6, 2013)

I only watch discovery channel...history channel..travel channel..animal planet...science channel...and A&E....so yeah im outta the loop....but bttr off that way I think...ha


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Aug 6, 2013)

music, we get MTV, Rage (aussie all night music video compilation show)US/UK/AUS X Factor, Idol ect ect


----------



## Mr.Vega (Aug 6, 2013)

LetsGetCritical said:


> don't u watch tv mate? I had to google it though to make sure cus he is Scottish
> 
> 
> 
> The Late *Late Show* with *Craig Ferguson* is an American late-night talk show............................................................. http://www.yourtv.com.au/guide/afternoon/ u can have a quick look if u like, we get a LOT of US shows, some English and some Aussie shows.


I imagine lots of crocodile and shark shows...haha


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Aug 6, 2013)

Our house doesnt have pay tv we only get the commercial channels


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Aug 6, 2013)

yeah, in all seriousness there is quite a bit of crocodile, shark, aussie travel, lifestyle, fishing shows,


----------



## MD914 (Aug 6, 2013)

LetsGetCritical said:


> yeah, in all seriousness there is quite a bit of crocodile, shark, aussie travel, lifestyle, fishing shows,


Do watch Breaking Bad down there?


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Aug 6, 2013)

Bit of a story here, I was watching tv late one night and this very interesting show came on, and I was glued to the tv for the next 40 minutes. I watched a few more , once a week , until I realised we were like 3 years behind, and I proceeded to go to the shops and buy season 1-4 and after watching an episode or three a day, I got online and watched the half of season 5. The. Best. Show. Ever. Oh and I have two breaking bad shirts and a breaking bad poster. hahah. when does it start again?


----------



## MD914 (Aug 6, 2013)

LetsGetCritical said:


> Bit of a story here, I was watching tv late one night and this very interesting show came on, and I was glued to the tv for the next 40 minutes. I watched a few more , once a week , until I realised we were like 3 years behind, and I proceeded to go to the shops and buy season 1-4 and after watching an episode or three a day, I got online and watched the half of season 5. The. Best. Show. Ever. Oh and I have two breaking bad shirts and a breaking bad poster. hahah. when does it start again?


Sunday night bitches


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Aug 6, 2013)

yeah 4 u guys, I have to do some illegal downloading on the net


----------



## MD914 (Aug 6, 2013)

MD914 said:


> Sunday night bitches


That was in my best Jessie Pinkman voice...FOR THE RECORD!!!


----------



## MD914 (Aug 6, 2013)

So you DO know that these are the FINAL 8 episodes?!?! Can't believe they're taking it away from us!!


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Aug 6, 2013)




----------



## LetsGetCritical (Aug 6, 2013)

There's talk of a movie


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Aug 6, 2013)

nite guys its 1am here , omg!


----------



## MD914 (Aug 6, 2013)

LetsGetCritical said:


> There's talk of a movie


Yeah there's been talk of a movie for 50 shade of grey too but...nm...you probably aren't interested in that 

But REALLY...they could NOT change the cast!! It would ruin it for me


----------



## dlftmyers (Aug 6, 2013)

MD914 said:


> So you DO know that these are the FINAL 8 episodes?!?! Can't believe they're taking it away from us!!


Fuck really I didn't know cant believe that shit And lets LetsGetCritical a movie would be awesome if they kept the same cast


----------



## MD914 (Aug 6, 2013)

dlftmyers said:


> Fuck really I didn't know cant believe that shit And lets LetsGetCritical a movie would be awesome if they kept the same cast


Yup...it's the end of the party!! Short final season too...only 8 episodes!!


----------



## sunni (Aug 6, 2013)

glad everything is going swimmingly since ive been at work ^_^


----------



## Mr.Vega (Aug 6, 2013)

sunni said:


> glad everything is going swimmingly since ive been at work ^_^


.........uuuuhhh yeah yeah..everythings cool over here sunni...just talkin abt weed n tv n stff....how u doin?


----------



## B166ER420 (Aug 6, 2013)

Speaking of tv and stuff........you guys catch HELL ON WHEELS on AMC channel,western,with rapper?Common.He's the only one i'd heard of before but its a badass show.The third season is about to start with a marathon of shows on Sat.,I think


----------



## MD914 (Aug 6, 2013)

LetsGetCritical said:


> Bit of a story here, I was watching tv late one night and this very interesting show came on, and I was glued to the tv for the next 40 minutes. I watched a few more , once a week , until I realised we were like 3 years behind, and I proceeded to go to the shops and buy season 1-4 and after watching an episode or three a day, I got online and watched the half of season 5. The. Best. Show. Ever. Oh and I have two breaking bad shirts and a breaking bad poster. hahah. when does it start again?


http://youtu.be/vQTrdYEaoIU


----------



## Mr.Vega (Aug 6, 2013)

B166ER420 said:


> Speaking of tv and stuff........you guys catch HELL ON WHEELS on AMC channel,western,with rapper?Common.He's the only one i'd heard of before but its a badass show.The third season is about to start with a marathon of shows on Sat.,I think


I saw the commercials on it.....for some reason the past few years lve lost interest in tv shows....like fiction type shows..adventure comedy drama doesnt matter I cant get into it anymore....maybe ive had too much on my mind idk....ancient aliens has been a big kick for me the last couple years...n monster quest even tho they nvr find anything


----------



## woody333333 (Aug 6, 2013)

Mr.Vega said:


> I saw the commercials on it.....for some reason the past few years lve lost interest in tv shows....like fiction type shows..adventure comedy drama doesnt matter I cant get into it anymore....maybe ive had too much on my mind idk....ancient aliens has been a big kick for me the last couple years...n monster quest even tho they nvr find anything


so you believe in bigfoot then?


----------



## Mr.Vega (Aug 6, 2013)

woody333333 said:


> so you believe in bigfoot then?


Funny u should ask woody...im undecided at the moment on him...I have a lot of theories and beliefs...id say I lean more towards his existence being possible than not....I have seen a ufo w my own eyes tho...and I wasnt on hallucinogens and someone was w me seeing same thing....I think the Patterson film is real so yes I believe in bigfoot...on 2nd thought I reminded myself of that footage...quite convincing for me.


----------



## Mr.Vega (Aug 6, 2013)

View attachment 2765727View attachment 2765728View attachment 2765729View attachment 2765730View attachment 2765731View attachment 2765732View attachment 2765732...I saw resin today...pumped abt that...n man is she stinky...not fruity anymore just stinky...gettin some size to her n whats impressing me is the side buds stackin down the tops...theyre almost as big as the tip tops....


----------



## Mr.Vega (Aug 6, 2013)

All the pics didnt show up so I edited em in now theyre all there....didnt mean to do that


----------



## hbbum (Aug 6, 2013)

Damn, looking great


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Aug 6, 2013)

they are looking really good I can see potentially what they will end up


----------



## woody333333 (Aug 6, 2013)

LetsGetCritical said:


> they are looking really good I can see potentially what they will end up


ash?.............


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Aug 6, 2013)




----------



## MD914 (Aug 7, 2013)

Looking good Vega!! Just started 5 seedlings this morning, if I can get just ONE to look ANYTHING like yours I'll be a very happy woman!!!


----------



## Mr.Vega (Aug 7, 2013)

MD914 said:


> Looking good Vega!! Just started 5 seedlings this morning, if I can get just ONE to look ANYTHING like yours I'll be a very happy woman!!!


U will...good luck...and thanks...what strain u starting?


----------



## MD914 (Aug 7, 2013)

Mr.Vega said:


> U will...good luck...and thanks...what strain u starting?


It's just bag seed, mind you its pretty nice bag seed. I've been wanting to order seeds but I'm seeing so many people having issues getting them! I hate to throw money away ya know?!?! My friend just came back from Cali...her brother grows and she FORGOT my "care package" that he was sending me...another reason Im starting out with 5, I KNOW I'm not gonna finish them all


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Aug 7, 2013)

you guys are lucky, you should try living here with our Customs !!!


----------



## woody333333 (Aug 7, 2013)

MD914 said:


> It's just bag seed, mind you its pretty nice bag seed. I've been wanting to order seeds but I'm seeing so many people having issues getting them! I hate to throw money away ya know?!?! My friend just came back from Cali...her brother grows and she FORGOT my "care package" that he was sending me...another reason Im starting out with 5, I KNOW I'm not gonna finish them all


some of the best smoke i ever had came from bagseed........... are you talking green bud or commercial?


----------



## MD914 (Aug 7, 2013)

woody333333 said:


> some of the best smoke i ever had came from bagseed........... are you talking green bud or commercial?


Real good consistent bud...I get an ounce per week and took a good month to get these 5 seeds...won't spend my $$ on that brown compact garbage


----------



## Mr.Vega (Aug 7, 2013)

Ive had luck w bagseed...I think all weed/genetics has the potential to be somthing good if not at least ok...if its seeds from commercial weed thats ok...I bet that shit wasnt garbage when it came straight off the plant...u can find some good strains in seeds from street sacks.


----------



## Mr.Vega (Aug 7, 2013)

U aint found no Crip seeds down there in florida...ha...that shits fire!!!


----------



## Mr.Vega (Aug 7, 2013)

MD914 said:


> Real good consistent bud...I get an ounce per week and took a good month to get these 5 seeds...won't spend my $$ on that brown compact garbage


u should do fine w those...u nvr knw u may have more plants than u have room for starting 5...ive done that b4 n ended up w too many awesome plants n cldnt decide which to toss...it sucked and I regret it still...I tossed two beauties. ..I start 1...2tops now n focus on them....im happy w every plant I grow out..u have to treat each as an individual n spoil em when growin small.


----------



## hbbum (Aug 7, 2013)

That is the one and only advantage of a small space. It really forces you to focus on just a single plant. I could grow more in my space, but it would only be to add variety, I doubt I could add much if any to my yield by simply adding additional plants with smaller pots per plant.

edit: Thats not to say there are not many other things I could do to improve my yield, I have a lot to learn. Just that adding another plant to my already cramped space would be unlikely to increase my yields.


----------



## Mr.Vega (Aug 7, 2013)

Its hard to say..more smaller plants for yield or less bigger plants w bigger pots....I went the bigger plant route for a couple reasons....bigger plants have more character and produce more quaility buds imo....n bigger plants are just cooler...ha


----------



## woody333333 (Aug 7, 2013)

only one plant means plenty of room for a big ass pot.............


----------



## Mr.Vega (Aug 7, 2013)

woody333333 said:


> only one plant means plenty of room for a big ass pot.............


Yes...I go w 7gallon smart pots...not on this one I didnt have the room but in my reg set ups in the garage thats what I use n I wont go bk...one of the most valuable things ive learned since growing is root space and root care.....make a happy home for ur roots n ur plants will do awesome....I folded a 3gallon in half for this one n the roots are growing out the bottom of pot...its been a concern but shes doin well so far...I only went smaller cause this grow is really small.


----------



## woody333333 (Aug 7, 2013)

7 gallons .........lol........thats a baby pot go click unlike.........


----------



## hbbum (Aug 7, 2013)

I not gonna try to fool anyone though, would love to have more room, 4x4 would be awesome.


----------



## hbbum (Aug 7, 2013)

Only using a 5 this time. Will see how much better than the 3 last grow, there has got to be a point of diminishing return for a smaller footprint.


----------



## MD914 (Aug 7, 2013)

Mr.Vega said:


> U aint found no Crip seeds down there in florida...ha...that shits fire!!!


Cant EVER find a seed in Crip!! BUT...I MAY be able to get my hands on some, just don't want anyone knowing what Im up to...


----------



## MD914 (Aug 7, 2013)

Mr.Vega said:


> u should do fine w those...u nvr knw u may have more plants than u have room for starting 5...ive done that b4 n ended up w too many awesome plants n cldnt decide which to toss...it sucked and I regret it still...I tossed two beauties. ..I start 1...2tops now n focus on them....im happy w every plant I grow out..u have to treat each as an individual n spoil em when growin small.


First try started with 7...now I have 3...If they all grow well...I'll be finishing them all...my closet is MASSIVE!! I can fit another 4X4 box in there if I want and still have room to stretch!! I'd just have to move some clothes out...


----------



## MD914 (Aug 7, 2013)

hbbum said:


> That is the one and only advantage of a small space. It really forces you to focus on just a single plant. I could grow more in my space, but it would only be to add variety, I doubt I could add much if any to my yield by simply adding additional plants with smaller pots per plant.
> 
> edit: Thats not to say there are not many other things I could do to improve my yield, I have a lot to learn. Just that adding another plant to my already cramped space would be unlikely to increase my yields.


Something to consider...


----------



## Mr.Vega (Aug 7, 2013)

woody333333 said:


> 7 gallons .........lol........thats a baby pot go click unlike.........


Now woody u know 7gallons is plenty for my space n my size plants....View attachment 2766894View attachment 2766896..theyre two feet tall if that....if I grew bigger id go to 10gallons or even make a bed n go w no pots at all....I have a complete understanding of the importance and benefits of bigger pots...but lets not get ridiculous. ..the roots werent packed in this 7gallon...they still had space...what do u use n how big are ur plants?


----------



## Mr.Vega (Aug 7, 2013)

MD914 said:


> Cant EVER find a seed in Crip!! BUT...I MAY be able to get my hands on some, just don't want anyone knowing what Im up to...


Find out what strain that shit is?.....I nvr found a seed either...n if u find a connect on crip seeds I want some...ha


----------



## MD914 (Aug 7, 2013)

Mr.Vega said:


> Its hard to say..more smaller plants for yield or less bigger plants w bigger pots....I went the bigger plant route for a couple reasons....bigger plants have more character and produce more quaility buds imo....n bigger plants are just cooler...ha


Lol...Im not going to touch that one...


----------



## woody333333 (Aug 7, 2013)

hbbum said:


> Only using a 5 this time. Will see how much better than the 3 last grow, there has got to be a point of diminishing return for a smaller footprint.


probably is ............but its not five gallons in a 22 x 22 space.........as far as that goes its not 30 gallons.........


----------



## Mr.Vega (Aug 7, 2013)

woody333333 said:


> probably is ............but its not five gallons in a 22 x 22 space.........as far as that goes its not 30 gallons.........


If i had that much lit up grow space id build beds....u blowin me off?....and I answered ur bigfoot ? N u nvr responed.....u believe woody?


----------



## woody333333 (Aug 7, 2013)

Mr.Vega said:


> If i had that much lit up grow space id build beds....u blowin me off?....and I answered ur bigfoot ? N u nvr responed.....u believe woody?


hes my neighbor we dont get along...........i typed out the whole story then deleted it.......u wouldnt believe me anyway..........hbblums box is 22x22


----------



## Mr.Vega (Aug 7, 2013)

MD914 said:


> Lol...Im not going to touch that one...


Ur aweful missy....


----------



## woody333333 (Aug 7, 2013)

inches.........


----------



## Mr.Vega (Aug 7, 2013)

woody333333 said:


> hes my neighbor we dont get along...........i typed out the whole story then deleted it.......u wouldnt believe me anyway..........hbblums box is 22x22


Wtf woody I WOULD so believe u...I dont think ud make up a story to b cool w strangers...I dont sense that w u....im on a constant quest for knowledge especially in this topic...im all ears


----------



## Mr.Vega (Aug 7, 2013)

woody333333 said:


> inches.........


Oh....I though feet....ha


----------



## Mr.Vega (Aug 7, 2013)

Motherfuckers will believe anything they wanna believe..cmon u know that...and I wanna believe...ha


----------



## Mr.Vega (Aug 7, 2013)

My bigfoot theories n beliefs run pretty deep....pre humans in hiding maybe?....a species off the charts?...idk but all those sightings cant b lies n all those tracks n videos cant be faked....not all of em...somthings out there.


----------



## MD914 (Aug 7, 2013)

Mr.Vega said:


> My bigfoot theories n beliefs run pretty deep....pre humans in hiding maybe?....a species off the charts?...idk but all those sightings cant b lies n all those tracks n videos cant be faked....not all of em...somthings out there.


Mermaids too...I saw a show (I think it was Discovery Channel)...OMG...flipped me out!! I'm a believer!! BTW...I just read a sticky that said NOT to post in other peoples grow journals...lmao


----------



## Mr.Vega (Aug 7, 2013)

MD914 said:


> Mermaids too...I saw a show (I think it was Discovery Channel)...OMG...flipped me out!! I'm a believer!! BTW...I just read a sticky that said NOT to post in other peoples grow journals...lmao


No...no no no....I watched the mermaid show...cool show...but thats it...it was a show...those drs were actors...google thier names....could u not see the acting?


----------



## Mr.Vega (Aug 7, 2013)

I wanted to believe tho trust me...ha.....


----------



## HÃ¿dra (Aug 7, 2013)

SUBB'D up man! Vegas native here, great looking trees man!!!!


----------



## dlftmyers (Aug 7, 2013)

Fucking discover channel got me believing in Mermaids And the other night they had me believing that the Megalodon Shark was still alive after watching there fake documentary about them http://news.cnet.com/8301-1023_3-57597324-93/shark-week-show-gets-panned-for-being-a-fake-documentary/ Damn them and I was so high when i watched it, I wanted to believe DAMN,DAMN,DAMN


----------



## Mr.Vega (Aug 7, 2013)

I saw the same shark shit...immediately started googling....nothing


----------



## MD914 (Aug 7, 2013)

woody333333 said:


> inches.........


Finally...an HONEST man!!


----------



## MD914 (Aug 7, 2013)

Mr.Vega said:


> No...no no no....I watched the mermaid show...cool show...but thats it...it was a show...those drs were actors...google thier names....could u not see the acting?


Why you gotta do me that way VINNY???


----------



## MD914 (Aug 7, 2013)

The best of my 3 girls...this one really perked up after adding more lights


----------



## Mr.Vega (Aug 7, 2013)

Ha......ha


----------



## Mr.Vega (Aug 7, 2013)

MD914 said:


> The best of my 3 girls...this one really perked up after adding more lights


Not so bad....ur gonna get a good sack outta that...she stacked ok...that the bagseed?


----------



## Mr.Vega (Aug 7, 2013)

Mr.Vega said:


> Ha......ha


Oh man that looked bad...plz dont think I was laughing @ ur plant...was laughing at ur comment b4...posted haha w out seeing ur pic. ...


----------



## dlftmyers (Aug 7, 2013)

MD914 said:


> The best of my 3 girls...this one really perked up after adding more lights


How many weeks are you into 12/12? She looks Goooood.....


----------



## Mr.Vega (Aug 7, 2013)

MD914 said:


> The best of my 3 girls...this one really perked up after adding more lights


Ima say at least at 1/2....maybe 20grams


----------



## Mr.Vega (Aug 7, 2013)

MD914 said:


> The best of my 3 girls...this one really perked up after adding more lights


Swamp that bitch w lights like I got on mine...if shes ur best focus on her n shell blow up....


----------



## Mr.Vega (Aug 7, 2013)

Individialize her...give her her own section...surround her w lites...n just give the stragglers enuf to get by....or have u kinda got it like that already?...can u show ur set up?


----------



## Mr.Vega (Aug 7, 2013)

I just found out I cant watch Honey BooBoo and try n eat....fkn yuck....literally my stomach turned


----------



## dlftmyers (Aug 7, 2013)




----------



## Mr.Vega (Aug 7, 2013)

dlftmyers said:


>


hahaha.....wtf?....wow


----------



## dlftmyers (Aug 7, 2013)

Thats Honey boo boo's mom lol


----------



## Mr.Vega (Aug 7, 2013)

June!!!!...I knew that bro cmon bro live in redneckville...ha...but just watchin that show im like WTF! ?!?!?..haha....


----------



## Mr.Vega (Aug 7, 2013)

June boo boo....ha


----------



## dlftmyers (Aug 7, 2013)

I never watched an episode could never get threw it


----------



## Mr.Vega (Aug 7, 2013)

dlftmyers said:


> I never watched an episode could never get threw it


Me neither. ..my wife watches that shit...ha...its funny sometimes


----------



## woody333333 (Aug 7, 2013)

Mr.Vega said:


> Me neither. ..my wife watches that shit...ha...its funny sometimes


youre funny sometimes........


----------



## hbbum (Aug 7, 2013)

OMG, never seen the show, but have seen her on some talk show, was embarrassing.


----------



## MD914 (Aug 8, 2013)

dlftmyers said:


> How many weeks are you into 12/12? She looks Goooood.....


Well...I'm afraid 7 weeks


----------



## Mr.Vega (Aug 8, 2013)

MD914 said:


> Well...I'm afraid 7 weeks


............


----------



## MD914 (Aug 8, 2013)

Mr.Vega said:


> Ima say at least at 1/2....maybe 20grams





Mr.Vega said:


> Swamp that bitch w lights like I got on mine...if shes ur best focus on her n shell blow up....





Mr.Vega said:


> Not so bad....ur gonna get a good sack outta that...she stacked ok...that the bagseed?





Mr.Vega said:


> Individialize her...give her her own section...surround her w lites...n just give the stragglers enuf to get by....or have u kinda got it like that already?...can u show ur set up?



Here goes...yes it's the bag seed. This girl has taught me SO much!! Didn't think she was gonna be anything so I vegged her in bottom of my bathroom closet with a $10 Walmart 2 foot fluoro "grow" light...starved her nearly to death and only put her to flower because I had room...she was in a little 10 inch pot till she was about 3 weeks into flower!! Now she's in 3 gallon. Trying to give her as much light as I can but don't really wanna take too much away from the others either. One stretched entirely too much but is trying to give me some decent buds...the other just looks burnt, but also has a decent little bit going on! I can show u pics of those but only in PM...hahaha!!


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Aug 8, 2013)

aww, just show it nobody will be mean (well, they probably will after I say that just to spite me)


----------



## Mr.Vega (Aug 8, 2013)

No they wont.....she explained why theyre shitty and now she knows....ull do bttr next time...n that one u showed is worth saving n giving attention...itll have some decent buds....they do have a strong will to live....all u gotta do is not kill em really.


----------



## woody333333 (Aug 8, 2013)

Mr.Vega said:


> No they wont.....she explained why theyre shitty and now she knows....ull do bttr next time...n that one u showed is worth saving n giving attention...itll have some decent buds....they do have a strong will to live....all u gotta do is not kill em really.


your proof of that


----------



## MD914 (Aug 8, 2013)

LetsGetCritical said:


> aww, just show it nobody will be mean (well, they probably will after I say that just to spite me)


I know Im swimming with sharks on here...besides, there's enough drama that pops off on this thread without me having to lose MY temper!! LMAO


----------



## MD914 (Aug 8, 2013)

woody333333 said:


> your proof of that


In 3...2....1....


----------



## MD914 (Aug 8, 2013)

Mr.Vega said:


> No they wont.....she explained why theyre shitty and now she knows....ull do bttr next time...n that one u showed is worth saving n giving attention...itll have some decent buds....they do have a strong will to live....all u gotta do is not kill em really.


oh yes they would...and probably just to piss YOU off!!


----------



## woody333333 (Aug 8, 2013)

MD914 said:


> In 3...2....1....



i think it was a dud


----------



## woody333333 (Aug 8, 2013)

MD914 said:


> oh yes they would...and probably just to piss YOU off!!


no.......youre safe


----------



## MD914 (Aug 8, 2013)

woody333333 said:


> i think it was a dud


Yeah I think so too...lol


----------



## woody333333 (Aug 8, 2013)

MD914 said:


> Yeah I think so too...lol


do you have that plant in miracle grow?


----------



## MD914 (Aug 8, 2013)

woody333333 said:


> do you have that plant in miracle grow?


Yeah MG soil


----------



## woody333333 (Aug 8, 2013)

MD914 said:


> Yeah MG soil


i use the fox farms ocean forest.........probably half if not more of the people around here do.........its a couple more bucks per bag but worth every penny..........you should consider it for your next grow unless you stay in that cabinet........


----------



## Mr.Vega (Aug 8, 2013)

Yeah find somthing besides mg....I started w it n did well/ok...but since ive switched ive had healthier plants....proof of what woody?...that they the plants have a strong will to live?...imo they do...its as simple as giving them what they need n lettin em go...idk maybe im simplifying it a bit bit all this come pretty natural too me...I see some ppl struggle on here n makes me think some ppl can understand plants and some cant....watch the plant...it will speak to u.


----------



## Mr.Vega (Aug 8, 2013)

It says...cut me here...bend me there...move me closer to that light...ive had too much food/water...I hvnt had enuf food/water....stff like that.


----------



## MD914 (Aug 8, 2013)

woody333333 said:


> i use the fox farms ocean forest.........probably half if not more of the people around here do.........its a couple more bucks per bag but worth every penny..........you should consider it for your next grow unless you stay in that cabinet........


Actually Ive started my 2nd grow just put them in the soil yesterday AM and 2 had popped through already by yesterday evening. I'm avoiding the nute rich soils this go round...but I may try the FFOF in the future. 
And what can you tell me sir, about my cabinet?


----------



## Mr.Vega (Aug 8, 2013)

Hÿdra;9444113 said:


> SUBB'D up man! Vegas native here, great looking trees man!!!!


MrVega...Vincent Vega....gimmie 1500hundred of the raw...ha


----------



## woody333333 (Aug 8, 2013)

MD914 said:


> Actually Ive started my 2nd grow just put them in the soil yesterday AM and 2 had popped through already by yesterday evening. I'm avoiding the nute rich soils this go round...but I may try the FFOF in the future.
> And what can you tell me sir, about my cabinet?


ffof is organic............so to say its nute rich isnt true really......organic is more for larger pots that wont fit so well in your cabinet......if you have to grow in a small pot pro mix or coco coir is what you want......... your mg basically is soil less w green death balls added

only thing i can really say about your cabinet is that i dont like the foil and tape job......reminds me of xmas....... you would be better off to paint it white


----------



## woody333333 (Aug 8, 2013)

Mr.Vega said:


> MrVega...Vincent Vega....gimmie 1500hundred of the raw...ha


get that shit out of your head...........take your fukn midol and shut up about it


----------



## Mr.Vega (Aug 8, 2013)

...


----------



## MD914 (Aug 8, 2013)

woody333333 said:


> ffof is organic............so to say its nute rich isnt true really......organic is more for larger pots that wont fit so well in your cabinet......if you have to grow in a small pot pro mix or coco coir is what you want......... your mg basically is soil less w green death balls added
> 
> only thing i can really say about your cabinet is that i dont like the foil and tape job......reminds me of xmas....... you would be better off to paint it white


Lol...yes, foil HAS to go!! It was a bit rushed!! Would painting it white be better than Mylar? I understand that FFOF is organic...can't use it in 3 gallon? Green death balls...LMAO... You aren't kidding there!!!


----------



## MD914 (Aug 8, 2013)

woody333333 said:


> ffof is organic............so to say its nute rich isnt true really......organic is more for larger pots that wont fit so well in your cabinet......if you have to grow in a small pot pro mix or coco coir is what you want......... your mg basically is soil less w green death balls added
> 
> only thing i can really say about your cabinet is that i dont like the foil and tape job......reminds me of xmas....... you would be better off to paint it white


Oh...and Im sorry you got shafted at Christmas!!


----------



## Mr.Vega (Aug 8, 2013)

woody333333 said:


> get that shit out of your head...........take your fukn midol and shut up about it


Its suboxon n I just picked up my script thank u very much...ha...ur rite tho woody...I shldnt entertain those ideas. ..thought u didnt wanna be my friend?...hha


----------



## woody333333 (Aug 8, 2013)

Mr.Vega said:


> View attachment 2767872View attachment 2767873View attachment 2767874View attachment 2767875...


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Aug 8, 2013)




----------



## MD914 (Aug 8, 2013)

woody333333 said:


> ffof is organic............so to say its nute rich isnt true really......organic is more for larger pots that wont fit so well in your cabinet......if you have to grow in a small pot pro mix or coco coir is what you want......... your mg basically is soil less w green death balls added
> 
> only thing i can really say about your cabinet is that i dont like the foil and tape job......reminds me of xmas....... you would be better off to paint it white


Oh and I MEANT I was avoiding the nute rich soils MG...may try FFOF in future because Ive heard good things


----------



## MD914 (Aug 8, 2013)

Mr.Vega said:


> Its suboxon n I just picked up my script thank u very much...ha...ur rite tho woody...I shldnt entertain those ideas. ..thought u didnt wanna be my friend?...hha


My baby brother has been taking that for 6-7 years


----------



## hbbum (Aug 8, 2013)

You can be nutrient rich and organic, which is why some nutrients you get are organic. Some people complain that FFOF is to hot(too much nutes) for seedlings, but it seems most have no problems, myself included.


----------



## woody333333 (Aug 8, 2013)

MD914 said:


> Lol...yes, foil HAS to go!! It was a bit rushed!! Would painting it white be better than Mylar? I understand that FFOF is organic...can't use it in 3 gallon? Green death balls...LMAO... You aren't kidding there!!!


flat white..................you can use it in three gallons if you wanna get good at teas.......if your planning on dumping chemicals anyway you should just go w pro mix........does that make sense?......


----------



## MD914 (Aug 8, 2013)

hbbum said:


> You can be nutrient rich and organic, which is why some nutrients you get are organic. Some people complain that FFOF is to hot(too much nutes) for seedlings, but it seems most have no problems, myself included.


That's what Ive read. People say not to add anything for at least 3-4 weeks.


----------



## woody333333 (Aug 8, 2013)

hbbum said:


> You can be nutrient rich and organic, which is why some nutrients you get are organic. Some people complain that FFOF is to hot(too much nutes) for seedlings, but it seems most have no problems, myself included.


if you want to think about it that dirrection then it would be fair to say all organic soil is nutrient rich...........obviously we both know its different when those nutrients are in a bag


----------



## Mr.Vega (Aug 8, 2013)

woody333333 said:


>


Who the fk are those crackheads....ha


----------



## Mr.Vega (Aug 8, 2013)

Mr.Vega said:


> Who the fk are those crackheads....ha


Haha...is that from that crazy movie where theyre bangin dope all day n dudes mom is on diet pills n thinks shes on a game show...ha


----------



## Mr.Vega (Aug 8, 2013)

Requim for a dream.....watch that shit


----------



## MD914 (Aug 8, 2013)

woody333333 said:


> flat white..................you can use it in three gallons if you wanna get good at teas.......if your planning on dumping chemicals anyway you should just go w pro mix........does that make sense?......


Makes alot of sense actually

Your certainly in a good mood today Woody!! Thanks for the advise


----------



## woody333333 (Aug 8, 2013)

Mr.Vega said:


> Haha...is that from that crazy movie where theyre bangin dope all day n dudes mom is on diet pills n thinks shes on a game show...ha


is it really that crazy?.......


----------



## Mr.Vega (Aug 8, 2013)

hes the one they call Dr Feelgood!!!..hes the one gonna make u feel Alrite!!!...idk if ill ever get off this shit...


----------



## Mr.Vega (Aug 8, 2013)

woody333333 said:


> is it really that crazy?.......


Not really...to most maybe...everyday life for lots too.


----------



## woody333333 (Aug 8, 2013)

Mr.Vega said:


> View attachment 2767932hes the one they call Dr Feelgood!!!..hes the one gonna make u feel Alrite!!!...idk if ill ever get off this shit...


the day you solve the problems that led you to this it will be easy.......


----------



## woody333333 (Aug 8, 2013)

MD914 said:


> Makes alot of sense actually
> 
> Your certainly in a good mood today Woody!! Thanks for the advise


im always in a good mood............im just an asshole


----------



## Mr.Vega (Aug 8, 2013)

woody333333 said:


> the day you solve the problems that led you to this it will be easy.......


Good advice


----------



## Mr.Vega (Aug 8, 2013)

woody333333 said:


> im always in a good mood............im just an asshole


Thats why u n squatch dont clique...


----------



## woody333333 (Aug 8, 2013)

Mr.Vega said:


> Good advice


it is good advice.........but its not complete...........sometimes you cant solve those problems .......gotta learn to let those ones go ......learn how to live for tomorrow......you have to take stock of whats truly important and dream of the life you want.......


----------



## Mr.Vega (Aug 8, 2013)




----------



## Mr.Vega (Aug 8, 2013)

woody333333 said:


> it is good advice.........but its not complete...........sometimes you cant solve those problems .......gotta learn to let those ones go ......learn how to live for tomorrow......you have to take stock of whats truly important and dream of the life you want.......


I wanna grow weed for a living....thats my dream...what I daydream abt.


----------



## woody333333 (Aug 8, 2013)

Mr.Vega said:


> I wanna grow weed for a living....thats my dream...what I daydream abt.


not exactly what i mean.........but thats ok at least your starting to use your brain for something other than sitting on


----------



## Mr.Vega (Aug 8, 2013)

woody333333 said:


> not exactly what i mean.........but thats ok at least your starting to use your brain for something other than sitting on


What strains u run woody...what genetics do u favor?


----------



## MD914 (Aug 8, 2013)

Ok...Here goes!! We've got Scorch and Stretch plus a pic of my slapped together set up! (Sorry Woody, I know it brings back bad memories of Christmas' past)

go ahead, let me have it...Im not scared 
The last pic is a close up of Stretch showing that she is TRYING to do something


----------



## hbbum (Aug 8, 2013)

They look like they are starved for light, you might want to consider picking your favorite one and surrounding it with lights.


----------



## MD914 (Aug 8, 2013)

hbbum said:


> They look like they are starved for light, you might want to consider picking your favorite one and surrounding it with lights.


I actually added 3 more can lights but took them down for pic because they were in the way...guess I should have left them up so you could see?? Still, I think I could use about 5 or 6 more


----------



## Mr.Vega (Aug 8, 2013)

Not bad really..u have the right idea thats for sure u just dont have the equipment u need for three plants that size...looks bttr than I eexpected tho...get u some more lights n I think ur gonna do fine...and no more mg...thats why ur leaves look ragged.....ur gonna get some pot tho....plus rep if i could.


----------



## Mr.Vega (Aug 8, 2013)

Move that lamp in the corner up next to the canopy..set it on somthing...get all ur lights closer


----------



## Mr.Vega (Aug 8, 2013)

Ull get a couple ozs from all that...maybe 2 1/2


----------



## MD914 (Aug 8, 2013)

Mr.Vega said:


> Move that lamp in the corner up next to the canopy..set it on somthing...get all ur lights closer


I did that VERY thing not 15 minutes ago!! Propped it up on shoe boxes!!


----------



## MD914 (Aug 8, 2013)

Mr.Vega said:


> Not bad really..u have the right idea thats for sure u just dont have the equipment u need for three plants that size...looks bttr than I eexpected tho...get u some more lights n I think ur gonna do fine...and no more mg...thats why ur leaves look ragged.....ur gonna get some pot tho....plus rep if i could.


NO MORE MG...EVER!!!!! I started the new ones on a soil mix similar to yours...you even approved it!! Lol...I've been trying to rep you for days!!


----------



## Mr.Vega (Aug 8, 2013)

MD914 said:


> I did that VERY thing not 15 minutes ago!! Propped it up on shoe boxes!!


Ha...cool......itll help


----------



## Mr.Vega (Aug 9, 2013)

my cameras not that great but if u can zoom in a little u can see her resin.


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Aug 9, 2013)

buds... looks great bro


----------



## Mr.Vega (Aug 9, 2013)

..thanks man


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Aug 9, 2013)

Mr.Vega said:


> I wanna grow weed for a living....thats my dream...what I daydream abt.


you too? .


----------



## hbbum (Aug 9, 2013)

Mr.Vega said:


> View attachment 2769059View attachment 2769061my cameras not that great but if u can zoom in a little u can see her resin.


She looks all glittery, like a fresh stripper.


----------



## Mr.Vega (Aug 9, 2013)

Hahaha....HANDS OFF!!!...u can look but dont touch.


----------



## Mr.Vega (Aug 9, 2013)

...hahaha...if I ever get banned im comin bk as this guy.


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Aug 9, 2013)

lol hard . (WHY does it have to be 10 charavters fuck!)


----------



## Mr.Vega (Aug 9, 2013)

Idk I hate that shit too...I just fill in w dots most times..ha


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Aug 9, 2013)

yeah I do . like that but sometime si forget cus im not very smart (edit: now it closes the gap)


----------



## Mr.Vega (Aug 9, 2013)

Came home from work n was chkn out the plant n watering n the way she was positioned abt three of her tops were abt an inch from bulbs...I dont like mine gettin that close I know they say u can w cfls but if was a plant I wldnt wanna have those bulbs rite up on me like that...my comfort zone is around 4inches so I thru a couple blocks of wood under the set up to raise it up a bit...also trimmed her up a little...I didnt do any serious lower trimming w this plant like I normally do because shes so short but there were a few little shoots at the bottom that nvr would have amounted to anything much so I cut those n thinned out some foliage for some better airflow she was getting a little thick...ill bring her out in the mrng for some pics she went straight to bed as soon as I got finished.


----------



## Mr.Vega (Aug 10, 2013)

shes just been woke up so she hasnt perked up....when I come home from wrk all those leaves will b standing at attention....u can see where I thinned her out some tho...


----------



## dlftmyers (Aug 10, 2013)

Your girl is looking amazing so is the race on? 7/21 started 12/12 flip But yours looks way ahead of mine


----------



## Mr.Vega (Aug 10, 2013)

Theyre not that much diff really...hell yeah its on....ha....I wanna compete for the dankest tho not the earliest finish or biggest yields....I wish riu had smellovision. ...ha


----------



## Mr.Vega (Aug 10, 2013)

I cut one of my lower arms/branches off n really wanna cut those other lower branches too but im afraid it may stress her out too much...their tips arent gonna amt to much...what do u guys think?


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Aug 10, 2013)

well I really don't want to touch mine at all this time, in hindsight I don't think they liked it much last time


----------



## Mr.Vega (Aug 10, 2013)

Heres a bttr shot...View attachment 2770369


----------



## Mr.Vega (Aug 10, 2013)

LetsGetCritical said:


> well I really don't want to touch mine at all this time, in hindsight I don't think they liked it much last time


yeah I havent wanted to do too much to this one either but I do believe in trimming needless stff cause the plant can use the energy for more productive things....ill prolly just leave her alone ill give her another look this evening.


----------



## dlftmyers (Aug 10, 2013)

I was thinking of trimming some of the lower branches but I still have not decided, not sure if it would help or just stress her out


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Aug 10, 2013)

yeah I do to but before flowering and I don't know if it would hurt it


----------



## hbbum (Aug 10, 2013)

So little trimming for me, like a 70s porno in my grow box.


----------



## Mr.Vega (Aug 10, 2013)

Well the general rule is no trimming after week three...but ive cut branches at week 6 just because I was low on smoke or wanted to sample. ..i didnt notice any negative affects.


----------



## dlftmyers (Aug 10, 2013)

hbbum said:


> So little trimming for me, like a 70s
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's one bushy bitch


----------



## Mr.Vega (Aug 10, 2013)

hbbum said:


> So little trimming for me, like a 70s porno in my grow box.


Haha....u should thin her out some for airflow....a lottle thinning out of the leaves helps I think...for airflow and light penetration


----------



## Mr.Vega (Aug 10, 2013)

dlftmyers said:


> That's one bushy bitch


.......


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Aug 10, 2013)

yeah im just paranoid I don't think it will hurt it much


----------



## Mr.Vega (Aug 10, 2013)

dlftmyers said:


> That's one bushy bitch


Hahaha...what they got that wild bitch in a cage...ha


----------



## dlftmyers (Aug 10, 2013)

Mr.Vega said:


> Hahaha...what they got that wild bitch in a cage...ha


That's where she belongs She looks like a gorilla


----------



## Mr.Vega (Aug 10, 2013)

....thats rite u bttr be at attention when I get home...


----------



## woody333333 (Aug 10, 2013)

MD914 said:


> Ok...Here goes!! We've got Scorch and Stretch plus a pic of my slapped together set up! (Sorry Woody, I know it brings back bad memories of Christmas' past)
> 
> go ahead, let me have it...Im not scared
> The last pic is a close up of Stretch showing that she is TRYING to do something


are you doing something better w those seedlings?


----------



## MD914 (Aug 10, 2013)

dlftmyers said:


> That's one bushy bitch


GENTLEMEN!!!! That's just NASTY!! LMAO!!


----------



## MD914 (Aug 10, 2013)

Mr.Vega said:


> View attachment 2770966View attachment 2770967....thats rite u btt
> 
> r be at attention when I get home...View attachment 2770969View attachment 2770972View attachment 2770973View attachment 2770974View attachment 2770975




*You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Mr.Vega again.



*


----------



## MD914 (Aug 10, 2013)

woody333333 said:


> are you doing something better w those seedlings?


Yes Mr Woody sir, I am...


----------



## Mr.Vega (Aug 10, 2013)

Haha.........


----------



## woody333333 (Aug 10, 2013)

MD914 said:


> Yes Mr Woody sir, I am...


im asking did you get bulbs down to them? .................u got the wrong guy my names not sir


----------



## Mr.Vega (Aug 10, 2013)

I decided against trimming anything else ...shes pretty much where I want her.


----------



## Mr.Vega (Aug 10, 2013)

woody333333 said:


> im asking did you get bulbs down to them? .................u got the wrong guy my names not sir


There u go agn sayin shit to fk w my head...now I think ur a girl.


----------



## Mr.Vega (Aug 10, 2013)

MD914 said:


> *You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Mr.Vega again.
> 
> 
> 
> *


Denied me too


----------



## woody333333 (Aug 10, 2013)

Mr.Vega said:


> There u go agn sayin shit to fk w my head...now I think ur a girl.


u seen my pic you know im a dude..............funny fukr ....


----------



## Mr.Vega (Aug 10, 2013)

I was just kiddin man....I just wanna see ur plants I dont care if ur a girl or a guy....ha....and hear abt the sasquatch


----------



## MD914 (Aug 11, 2013)

Mr.Vega said:


> Denied me too


I EVEN rep'd Woody and it still won't let me...


----------



## MD914 (Aug 11, 2013)

woody333333 said:


> im asking did you get bulbs down to them? .................u got the wrong guy my names not sir


Oh come on Woody...give us a big cheesy grin!! i know you got one in ya!! I moved seedlings to a cubby type shelf in my closet and have lights right on top of them. I only have 3 now, 2 didn't pop through. Vega's right, I don't have the space to manage them properly. I'm growing some REAL plants this time


----------



## woody333333 (Aug 11, 2013)

MD914 said:


> Oh come on Woody...give us a big cheesy grin!! i know you got one in ya!! I moved seedlings to a cubby type shelf in my closet and have lights right on top of them. I only have 3 now, 2 didn't pop through. Vega's right, I don't have the space to manage them properly. I'm growing some REAL plants this time


taking over the closet?...i hope so........maybe theres a bunch of stuff in there you could sell on ebay ..... raise some funds for a good light and a couple inlines.......shoes?........just dont want your seedlings to get all tall and fall over


----------



## Mr.Vega (Aug 11, 2013)

Keep ur lights close. ..3-4 inches.


----------



## MD914 (Aug 11, 2013)

woody333333 said:


> taking over the closet?...i hope so........maybe theres a bunch of stuff in there you could sell on ebay ..... raise some funds for a good light and a couple inlines.......shoes?........just dont want your seedlings to get all tall and fall over


Lol...I've got lots of shoes Woody, but Im not parting with them!!


----------



## Mr.Vega (Aug 12, 2013)

...I love the smell of fresh cannabis in the morning...smells like.....smells like Victory.....


----------



## Mr.Vega (Aug 12, 2013)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bPXVGQnJm0w&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## Mr.Vega (Aug 12, 2013)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KxLFdJLSho8&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## Mr.Vega (Aug 12, 2013)

....ima pull her out for some bttr shots here n a bit........I may tweek the set up a little today wont b long before the new one needs an established spot....


----------



## Mr.Vega (Aug 12, 2013)

I was just noticing and I dont suggest this but this plant is only in a 1gallon pot pretty much....its a 3gallon smart pot folded in half so maybe 1 1/2 gallons.....well see how the buds turn out but shes not showed any signs of being rootbound other than some roots shooting out bottom of pot....if ur not using smart pots u should b imo....


----------



## Mr.Vega (Aug 12, 2013)

.....im not sure what day shes at....ill have to go see what day I flipped.


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Aug 12, 2013)

beautiful, that's a big difference to the last time I looked ! outstanding


----------



## Mr.Vega (Aug 12, 2013)

Thanks brother.....shes a gettin there.


----------



## woody333333 (Aug 12, 2013)

that sucks...........maybe next time


----------



## Mr.Vega (Aug 12, 2013)

woody333333 said:


> that sucks...........maybe next time


What are u tlkn abt woody?


----------



## Mr.Vega (Aug 12, 2013)




----------



## Mr.Vega (Aug 12, 2013)

Here we go....


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Aug 12, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;rbsdifdFRFU]http://youtu.be/rbsdifdFRFU[/video]


----------



## woody333333 (Aug 12, 2013)

Mr.Vega said:


> What are u tlkn abt woody?


it dont look 2 bad ...... just messing w ya.........what nutes are you using?


----------



## hbbum (Aug 12, 2013)

Looks great, I really like this pic. Looks like a perfect example of how you want your lighting in a CFL grow.
View attachment 2773486


----------



## dlftmyers (Aug 12, 2013)

Those look amazing


----------



## MD914 (Aug 12, 2013)

Mr.Vega said:


> View attachment 2773207View attachment 2773210View attachment 2773211...I love the smell of fresh cannabis in the morning...smells like.....smells like Victory.....


Shes so PURRRRRRDY!


----------



## JEDI~GROWER (Aug 13, 2013)

This thread is awesome....cant wait to see it finish.


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Aug 13, 2013)

neither can i


----------



## Lemon king (Aug 13, 2013)

*

.I love the smell of fresh cannabis in the morning...smells like.....smells like Victory.....



what a quote!!


​




*

_

_
​


----------



## sunni (Aug 13, 2013)

it looks like mr.vega was ACCIDENTALLY banned with spam, it happened to a few other users as well his ban has been lifted if anyone knows him outside of riu they can let him know


----------



## woody333333 (Aug 13, 2013)

sunni said:


> it looks like mr.vega was ACCIDENTALLY banned with spam, it happened to a few other users as well his ban has been lifted if anyone knows him outside of riu they can let him know


lol........


----------



## woody333333 (Aug 13, 2013)

thanks sunni..........


----------



## Lemon king (Aug 13, 2013)

JEDI~GROWER said:


> This thread is awesome....*cant wait to see it finish*.


*gotta love the irony 
*


sunni said:


> *it looks like mr.vega was ACCIDENTALLY banned* with spam, it happened to a few other users as well his ban has been lifted if anyone knows him outside of riu they can let him know


thats what happens when you piss sub off lol, come on mr vega wha gwan!!


----------



## sunni (Aug 13, 2013)

Lemon king said:


> *gotta love the irony
> *
> 
> 
> thats what happens when you piss sub off lol, come on mr vega wha gwan!!


sub doesnt have those abilities he was accidentally banned, dont create bs rumors lol


----------



## hbbum (Aug 13, 2013)

Lol, I think him an LGC are in cahoots.. does anyone still use cahoots? I like it..

edit.. must be stoned


----------



## hbbum (Aug 13, 2013)

Uh oh, looks like the let the riff raff back in.


----------



## Mr.Vega (Aug 13, 2013)

Whew!!!....that was scary!!!.....haha.......Mr.Vegas back...


----------



## dlftmyers (Aug 13, 2013)

Welcome back man


----------



## Mr.Vega (Aug 13, 2013)

Hold up guys im kinda busy.....ive got a couple things to address.....ill b bk in a bit.


----------



## Mr.Vega (Aug 13, 2013)

woody333333 said:


> lol........


U have no idea what ive been thinkin for the last 36hours...ha...ull get a kick outta this when u hear it.


----------



## dlftmyers (Aug 13, 2013)

okay pulling up my chair lets go


----------



## Mr.Vega (Aug 13, 2013)

View attachment 2775284View attachment 2775288View attachment 2775289View attachment 2775290View attachment 2775292View attachment 2775293View attachment 2775294View attachment 2775296View attachment 2775296


----------



## dlftmyers (Aug 13, 2013)

Looking awesome as usual those buds are getting frosty


----------



## Mr.Vega (Aug 13, 2013)

Thanks man....they are...everyday I can see it stretchin further out the leaf....buds are gettin pretty thick too....bro I was lookin I didnt flip til 7/21...these fkrs arent even 4weeks yet...barely over 3....rubbed the resin n smelled it today n smells like straight lemon peels


----------



## Mr.Vega (Aug 13, 2013)

dlftmyers said:


> okay pulling up my chair lets go


Ok...I was postin pics yesterday n chattin...here n there not just on this thread...so I flip bk to this thread n woody had posted.."that sucks...maybe next time"....im like wtf is he tlkn bout...so I respond..."what are u tlkn abt woody"....I go to navigate to another screen n BAM...banned.....so im like..that fkn woody....he knew it was comin n sd that smart shit rite before!!!...oh man I was convinced...come to find out I wldnt even b bk if woody hadnt mssgd sunni askin where I was....thanks woody...I owe my riu existence to u now....fucker


----------



## Mr.Vega (Aug 13, 2013)

hbbum said:


> Lol, I think him an LGC are in cahoots.. does anyone still use cahoots? I like it..
> 
> edit.. must be stoned


yep.... I use cahoots all the time..ha


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Aug 13, 2013)

"accidentally banned" lol


----------



## Mr.Vega (Aug 13, 2013)

hbbum said:


> Uh oh, looks like the let the riff raff back in.


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dW37AGZ0Pj0&feature=youtube_gdata_player
.......Vega


----------



## dlftmyers (Aug 13, 2013)

Holy crap I would of been pissed glad to see things worked out


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Aug 13, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;YVkUvmDQ3HY]http://youtu.be/YVkUvmDQ3HY[/video]


----------



## Mr.Vega (Aug 13, 2013)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mQvteoFiMlg&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Aug 13, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;mQvteoFiMlg]http://youtu.be/mQvteoFiMlg[/video]here I did it properly for you


----------



## Mr.Vega (Aug 13, 2013)

Thanks man....how do u do that?...w pics too?....and in all seriousness thanks to all u guys that gave a fuck if I was gone or not....I got some ppl im cool w on here n id miss this place.


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Aug 13, 2013)

its magic .


----------



## DNA genetics amsterdam (Aug 13, 2013)

LetsGetCritical said:


> its magic .


hey man can you help me out with the mainlining so after the first topping then you lst it it why? and then you top it? or super crop it?


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Aug 13, 2013)

that's what you want. You have to cut off all the secondary shoots so its all off the one node!  the tying down isn't necessary it just helps to position it. If you do a bit of reading it will pay off for you https://www.rollitup.org/subcools-old-school-organics/542308-main-lining-thread.html and this isn't my journal so if you need help you can pm me or ask in my journal, the link is at the bottom there


----------



## DNA genetics amsterdam (Aug 13, 2013)

how long do you wait till you top it the second time?


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Aug 13, 2013)

not every node, give it time to recover, so every 2nd or third node


----------



## Mr.Vega (Aug 13, 2013)

LetsGetCritical said:


> its magic .


Ok well magically make all my good bud pics big for me from time to time...ha


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Aug 13, 2013)




----------



## LetsGetCritical (Aug 13, 2013)




----------



## DNA genetics amsterdam (Aug 13, 2013)

what strain is that?


----------



## hbbum (Aug 13, 2013)

Vego.. go to advanced, then after you insert the image double click the pic.. you will have options for medium, large or full size.. thats it


----------



## Mr.Vega (Aug 13, 2013)

LetsGetCritical said:


>


Thats what im talkin about...ha...thanks


----------



## Mr.Vega (Aug 13, 2013)

DNA genetics amsterdam said:


> what strain is that?


hvnt came up w a name for it yet...its a cross of querkle/bubbleicious and critical kush


----------



## Mr.Vega (Aug 13, 2013)

hbbum said:


> Vego.. go to advanced, then after you insert the image double click the pic.. you will have options for medium, large or full size.. thats it


I use a fone...hold up ill try


----------



## Mr.Vega (Aug 13, 2013)

I don't think u can do it w a fone


----------



## woody333333 (Aug 13, 2013)

Mr.Vega said:


> Ok...I was postin pics yesterday n chattin...here n there not just on this thread...so I flip bk to this thread n woody had posted.."that sucks...maybe next time"....im like wtf is he tlkn bout...so I respond..."what are u tlkn abt woody"....I go to navigate to another screen n BAM...banned.....so im like..that fkn woody....he knew it was comin n sd that smart shit rite before!!!...oh man I was convinced...come to find out I wldnt even b bk if woody hadnt mssgd sunni askin where I was....thanks woody...I owe my riu existence to u now....fucker


thank sunni not me.......... if i were you i would lead w an apology.........your heads fukd up bro im not a shadow person...


----------



## Mr.Vega (Aug 13, 2013)

woody333333 said:


> thank sunni not me.......... if i were you i would lead w an apology.........your heads fukd up bro im not a shadow person...


........


----------



## woody333333 (Aug 13, 2013)

Mr.Vega said:


> ........


........spam........


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Aug 13, 2013)

just watched the latest episode of breaking bad.... and I think that Jesse kills Walt's entire family. Because he finally works out that Walt has taken away everyone he loves. And the final will be a shootout in which Walt and Jesse both die. But then I read this : In _Breaking Bad_, Walt has a habit of taking on some little traits of the people he has killed.
When Walt killed Crazy 8, he started cutting off the crusts of his sandwiches &#8211; just as Crazy 8 had done. Gus drives a Volvo. After Walt kills Gus, at the beginning of Season 5 (at the Denny&#8217;s), Walt is driving a Volvo (w/ NH plates). When Mike and Walt meet at a bar in an earlier season, Walt orders his drink neat while Mike has his on the rocks. After Mike is killed, and Hank offers Walt a drink in his office &#8211; he asks for it on the rocks.
At that same scene at Denny&#8217;s, Walt arranges his bacon into his new age. Someone else used to do that. On top of that, he&#8217;s using Skyler&#8217;s maiden name on his fake ID.
Based on his history of picking up traits from his victims &#8211; I believe Walt is going to murder Skyler before the series is over, and it probably had already happened before he showed up at the Denny&#8217;s in the Season 5 cold open.


----------



## dlftmyers (Aug 14, 2013)

I think Walt is going to die of cancer but then again I was super high when I watched the last episode


----------



## Lemon king (Aug 14, 2013)

i think i'm number one on sunnis love list atm, it seems wherever i am so is sunni, still i have the same trouble in real life, girls just don't leave me alone lol

no offence sunni i haven't even had a convo with ya!


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Aug 14, 2013)

she wouldn't be the worst chick in the world to be stalked by


----------



## Mr.Vega (Aug 14, 2013)

Lemon king said:


> i think i'm number one on sunnis love list atm, it seems wherever i am so is sunni, still i have the same trouble in real life, girls just don't leave me alone lol
> 
> no offence sunni i haven't even had a convo with ya!


Theres more than one sunni....n if ur tlkn abt her followin u over here...uh no.....she followed ME over here....


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Aug 14, 2013)

more than one? hey have you heard about OZCHRON lol


----------



## Mr.Vega (Aug 14, 2013)

No....whats "ozcron"


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Aug 14, 2013)

check my previous comments....


----------



## Mr.Vega (Aug 14, 2013)

Ill bring her out in a bit for some close ups....just woke her up.......im not tryin to boast or anything...but....this bitch is gonna have some clunkers on her...


----------



## Mr.Vega (Aug 14, 2013)




----------



## woody333333 (Aug 14, 2013)

good thing youre growing w cfls ...you wont have to tie em up


----------



## Mr.Vega (Aug 14, 2013)

woody333333 said:


> good thing youre growing w cfls ...you wont have to tie em up


I think id grow a bttr structure than that...u watch mr.spliff?...if I had a real room w real lights id stick w the same concept I use now but on a larger scale...bushes...w max lighting and trained for stoutness....idk tho this is just what I visualize...ima get an hid set up soon enuf n find out.


----------



## MD914 (Aug 14, 2013)

LetsGetCritical said:


> just watched the latest episode of breaking bad.... and I think that Jesse kills Walt's entire family. Because he finally works out that Walt has taken away everyone he loves. And the final will be a shootout in which Walt and Jesse both die. But then I read this : In _Breaking Bad_, Walt has a habit of taking on some little traits of the people he has killed.
> When Walt killed Crazy 8, he started cutting off the crusts of his sandwiches  just as Crazy 8 had done. Gus drives a Volvo. After Walt kills Gus, at the beginning of Season 5 (at the Dennys), Walt is driving a Volvo (w/ NH plates). When Mike and Walt meet at a bar in an earlier season, Walt orders his drink neat while Mike has his on the rocks. After Mike is killed, and Hank offers Walt a drink in his office  he asks for it on the rocks.
> At that same scene at Dennys, Walt arranges his bacon into his new age. Someone else used to do that. On top of that, hes using Skylers maiden name on his fake ID.
> Based on his history of picking up traits from his victims  I believe Walt is going to murder Skyler before the series is over, and it probably had already happened before he showed up at the Dennys in the Season 5 cold open.


The bacon is something that Skyler does every year for his birthday...I personally don't think Jessie would kill Walts family, I don't think he could take anymore innocent loss of life BUT I could see him taking Walt out (or trying to). My gut tells me that Walts gonna be gunning for Jessie though


----------



## woody333333 (Aug 14, 2013)

Mr.Vega said:


> I think id grow a bttr structure than that...u watch mr.spliff?...if I had a real room w real lights id stick w the same concept I use now but on a larger scale...bushes...w max lighting and trained for stoutness....idk tho this is just what I visualize...ima get an hid set up soon enuf n find out.


you got it right... im not saying your doing it wrong........the way you grow is perfect for indoor, short plants all tops these guys that do xmas tree grows are fukn stupid......just saying youre lucky they wont get heavy enough to fall over..........i dunno who mr.spliff is but i will check into it........glad youre back vega it would have took me a week to find you


----------



## Mr.Vega (Aug 14, 2013)

What's in ur bag......vegas sack


----------



## Mr.Vega (Aug 14, 2013)

woody333333 said:


> you got it right... im not saying your doing it wrong........the way you grow is perfect for indoor, short plants all tops these guys that do xmas tree grows are fukn stupid......just saying youre lucky they wont get heavy enough to fall over..........i dunno who mr.spliff is but i will check into it........glad youre back vega it would have took me a week to find you


thanks woody......


----------



## woody333333 (Aug 14, 2013)

vega.... im not a member of that cult .....if i wanted to watch infomercials i would watch the work out ones in the morning...... never made it past the first page of google


----------



## Mr.Vega (Aug 14, 2013)

TGAMRSPLIFF420..chk him out in you tube...room full of dank


----------



## Mr.Vega (Aug 14, 2013)

woody333333 said:


> vega.... im not a member of that cult .....if i wanted to watch infomercials i would watch the work out ones in the morning...... never made it past the first page of google


Haha.......


----------



## Mr.Vega (Aug 14, 2013)

Hes really not like the rest of em....


----------



## MD914 (Aug 14, 2013)

Mr.Vega said:


> Ok...I was postin pics yesterday n chattin...here n there not just on this thread...so I flip bk to this thread n woody had posted.."that sucks...maybe next time"....im like wtf is he tlkn bout...so I respond..."what are u tlkn abt woody"....I go to navigate to another screen n BAM...banned.....so im like..that fkn woody....he knew it was comin n sd that smart shit rite before!!!...oh man I was convinced...come to find out I wldnt even b bk if woody hadnt mssgd sunni askin where I was....thanks woody...I owe my riu existence to u now....fucker


Was wondering what had happened to ya!! Glad to see your back!! We all missed you


----------



## sunni (Aug 14, 2013)

Lemon king said:


> i think i'm number one on sunnis love list atm, it seems wherever i am so is sunni, still i have the same trouble in real life, girls just don't leave me alone lol
> 
> no offence sunni i haven't even had a convo with ya!


i am whenever trouble ensues, you decided to cause a bunch of a shit yesterday so i followed you around and checked out your posts.


----------



## woody333333 (Aug 14, 2013)

Mr.Vega said:


> TGAMRSPLIFF420..chk him out in you tube...room full of dank


vega.... im not a member of that cult .....if i wanted to watch infomercials i would watch the work out ones in the morning...... never made it past the first page of google​


----------



## woody333333 (Aug 14, 2013)

sunni said:


> i am whenever trouble ensues, you decided to cause a bunch of a shit yesterday so i followed you around and checked out your posts.


.............


----------



## Mr.Vega (Aug 14, 2013)

sunni said:


> i am whenever trouble ensues, you decided to cause a bunch of a shit yesterday so i followed you around and checked out your posts.


.............


----------



## Mr.Vega (Aug 14, 2013)

woody333333 said:


> vega.... im not a member of that cult .....if i wanted to watch infomercials i would watch the work out ones in the morning...... never made it past the first page of google​


I knew what u meant the first time...ha....I gotcha n feel what ur sayin...think it myself


----------



## hbbum (Aug 14, 2013)

Sunni is where Darkwing duck fails!


----------



## Mr.Vega (Aug 14, 2013)




----------



## dlftmyers (Aug 14, 2013)




----------



## hbbum (Aug 14, 2013)

So nice, do you have any close up shots?


----------



## Mr.Vega (Aug 14, 2013)

View attachment 2776096im limited w my camera....thanks man


----------



## dlftmyers (Aug 14, 2013)

Those are some nice looking buds


----------



## hbbum (Aug 14, 2013)

Nice, I need to get around more, cannot rep either of you guys


----------



## woody333333 (Aug 14, 2013)

Mr.Vega said:


> View attachment 2776096View attachment 2776097View attachment 2776098QUOTE]
> 
> bummer........might wanna do something about that before you start dropping leaves


----------



## Mr.Vega (Aug 14, 2013)

Ill get her in bttr lite tmrrw....that yellow light sucks


----------



## Mr.Vega (Aug 14, 2013)

woody333333 said:


> Mr.Vega said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 2776096View attachment 2776097View attachment 2776098QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## Mr.Vega (Aug 14, 2013)

woody333333 said:


> Mr.Vega said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 2776096View attachment 2776097View attachment 2776098QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Aug 14, 2013)

just a little off topic, do you think the yellow/lightness of mine could be light bleaching? It only looks to be the tallest/closest to the light tops. The only thing other thing I can see is zinc deficiency, but I don't think its this. Its not nitrogen deficiency cus all the bottom leaves are dark green. I checked and the 600 was about 8 inches from the tops, I hadn't raised it for a couple of days. I moved it to 12 and I think I'll leave it at that.


----------



## hbbum (Aug 14, 2013)

I had a bit of that last grow, I had my cooltube about 5-6" from the top(400w) and it bleached out a bit, though I think I also had a little cal/mg deficiency.


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Aug 14, 2013)

I think I may be using cal mag unnecessarily as well possibly locking out something else, I'm going to quit the cal mag unless they tell me otherwise. I think too much calcium locks out magnesium and vice versa, not sure.


----------



## hbbum (Aug 14, 2013)

Not sure on that one, I just put the dolomite lime in once a month now and no more issues. The lime pellets take time to get to work, but last longer and have the added benefit of helping my soil buffer the pH of the water, particularly handy now that I tried to play basketball with my pH tester.


----------



## Mr.Vega (Aug 14, 2013)

Sorry man im not good w plant problems...i try not to feed too much and when I do its nvr over half a dose...I trust and rely on the soil....I try n keep it as simple as possible to avoid that game...ha


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Aug 14, 2013)

that's ok, they look pretty good anyway. thanks dude


----------



## hbbum (Aug 14, 2013)

Mr.Vega said:


> Sorry man im not good w plant problems...i try not to feed too much and when I do its nvr over half a dose...I trust and rely on the soil....I try n keep it as simple as possible to avoid that game...ha


I am hoping to be moving that way myself, just top dressings and teas.


----------



## Mr.Vega (Aug 14, 2013)

hbbum said:


> Not sure on that one, I just put the dolomite lime in once a month now and no more issues. The lime pellets take time to get to work, but last longer and have the added benefit of helping my soil buffer the pH of the water, particularly handy now that I tried to play basketball with my pH tester.


I use this too....my plants have been bttr since.


----------



## Mr.Vega (Aug 14, 2013)

tree close to the house...I think its a Crepe Mrytle....n some fern my mom picked up idk the name but its unique.


----------



## Mr.Vega (Aug 14, 2013)

...couple diff plants around the yard...


----------



## MD914 (Aug 14, 2013)

Mr.Vega said:


> View attachment 2776268View attachment 2776269View attachment 2776271tree close to the house...I think its a Crepe Mrytle....n some fern my mom picked up idk the name but its unique.


Looks like an Asparagus fern...


----------



## Mr.Vega (Aug 14, 2013)

It may be im not sure...she got it for me when I moved and ive asked her several times n shes always like.."oh shoot u asked me too fast".....


----------



## hbbum (Aug 14, 2013)

Good call MD..


----------



## Mr.Vega (Aug 14, 2013)

U must spread some rep before giving it to missy again....


----------



## MD914 (Aug 14, 2013)

Mr.Vega said:


> U must spread some rep before giving it to missy again....


Haha!! You seem so comfortable calling me Missy...all my brothers call me that!!


----------



## MD914 (Aug 14, 2013)

hbbum said:


> Good call MD..View attachment 2776398


I have some in a bed on the side of my house...spreads like crazy!!


----------



## Mr.Vega (Aug 14, 2013)

It wldnt survive the winters up here...I bring it inside in the winter....


----------



## Mr.Vega (Aug 14, 2013)

MD914 said:


> Haha!! You seem so comfortable calling me Missy...all my brothers call me that!!


im cool like that....


----------



## MD914 (Aug 14, 2013)

Mr.Vega said:


> It wldnt survive the winters up here...I bring it inside in the winter....


Either would I (where ever that may be)!! HAHA!! I pray that if a family member MUST pass away, that they do it during LATE TO MID spring, summer or EARLY fall so I dont have to travel home during winter months!!


----------



## Mr.Vega (Aug 15, 2013)

Brought her out in regular light this mrng...woody was right she does need fed........givin her a mix of veg nutes and flower nutes this mrng...


----------



## Mr.Vega (Aug 15, 2013)

Came on fast....im not that worried abt it yet...shell come bk around


----------



## Mr.Vega (Aug 15, 2013)

....she is gettin frosty McFrosterton tho


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Aug 15, 2013)

your bathroom is so clean. The plant looks really good too.


----------



## MD914 (Aug 15, 2013)

Good morning!!


----------



## Mr.Vega (Aug 15, 2013)

MD914 said:


> Good morning!!


Shes gettin there...how many weeks is that?....is she too hot?


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Aug 15, 2013)

its 8:30pm here


----------



## Mr.Vega (Aug 15, 2013)

LetsGetCritical said:


> your bathroom is so clean. The plant looks really good too.


Thanks man....ha...its not really that clean tho...it gets used by 5ppl on a reg basis so its ok I guess..ha...hey man can u blow up that second pic in my first post today...the up close bud shot...that center buds gonna b a monster. ..


----------



## dlftmyers (Aug 15, 2013)

&#8203;She looks just awesome


----------



## dlftmyers (Aug 15, 2013)




----------



## Mr.Vega (Aug 15, 2013)

dlftmyers said:


> &#8203;She looks just awesome


Thanks bro...


----------



## MD914 (Aug 15, 2013)

Mr.Vega said:


> Shes gettin there...how many weeks is that?....is she too hot?


This is one of the other ones...she's about 4-5 weeks in...Id have to check. She was THIRSTY!! Been drinking like crazy lately!!


----------



## PaulN'Chuck (Aug 15, 2013)

Dlftmyers< PM me!! 
I tried sending you a message but youre all full


----------



## MD914 (Aug 15, 2013)

LetsGetCritical said:


> its 8:30pm here


Pardon me...good evening


----------



## hbbum (Aug 15, 2013)

Damn man, she has gone through a bit of a growth spurt, packing on some serious pistils the last few days.


----------



## Mr.Vega (Aug 15, 2013)

hbbum said:


> Damn man, she has gone through a bit of a growth spurt, packing on some serious pistils the last few days.


Yeah I know...shes gettin thicker by the day


----------



## woody333333 (Aug 15, 2013)

Mr.Vega said:


> ...woody was right ...


...................


----------



## woody333333 (Aug 15, 2013)

Mr.Vega said:


> Came on fast....im not that worried abt it yet...shell come bk around


not if you dont fix the problem


----------



## Mr.Vega (Aug 15, 2013)

Trsnsplant?....ive fed I just havent fed enuf lately...to me shes obviously in too small of a pot but would u transplant?


----------



## Mr.Vega (Aug 15, 2013)

Thats prolly why shes yellowing out id say that pots nothin but roots...


----------



## Mr.Vega (Aug 15, 2013)

woody333333 said:


> not if you dont fix the problem


I fed her today....quit tlkn in code what are u seein?


----------



## Mr.Vega (Aug 15, 2013)

...........


----------



## dlftmyers (Aug 15, 2013)

Fat cat looks like me after a good smoke sesh


----------



## Mr.Vega (Aug 15, 2013)

Off to work n lites out in a few...im really impressed w the growth n developments of this plant...I didnt expect this much from such a small plant...measured her in height today and shes only 14inches tall...couple last bud shots for the day.......chk that resin out...n those bright orange hairs....damn shes so sexy...


----------



## MD914 (Aug 15, 2013)

A fine representation of an asparagus fern...only in Dirtona!!!


----------



## Mr.Vega (Aug 15, 2013)

Ridgewood ave?


----------



## MD914 (Aug 15, 2013)

Mr.Vega said:


> Ridgewood ave?


Actually embarrassed to say but it's on John Anderson in Ormond...


----------



## beterthanjeff (Aug 15, 2013)

I like it!!! nice job


----------



## Mr.Vega (Aug 15, 2013)

MD914 said:


> Actually embarrassed to say but it's on John Anderson in Ormond...


I nvr made it to ormand beach much....why?..is john anderson dope central?


----------



## Mr.Vega (Aug 15, 2013)

Hey guys here in abt a month im moving...ima have an entire closet for my set up...abt four feet wide...3feet deep...and 8foot tall...theres an ac vent abt two feet from the closet door I can shoot ac in the closet...its gonna be awesome I cnt fkn wait...so I need an hid asap...im sppsd to meet someone n get one in a month or so but if I were to order one would ebay or amazon b my best bet...and I knw it sounds stupid but how do they work?...lamp into ballast then ballast in wall and boom ur kickin?....and on the mh/hps dual compatible does basically any namebrand bulb fit?


----------



## Mr.Vega (Aug 15, 2013)

Im goin w a 600


----------



## Mr.Vega (Aug 15, 2013)

.....this set up $129.00.....looks good to me....anybody know?


----------



## MD914 (Aug 15, 2013)

Mr.Vega said:


> I nvr made it to ormand beach much....why?..is john anderson dope central?


More like millionaire's row...
Its on the beachside along the river...this man must be hated by his neighbors with their perfectly manicured lawns...hahaha!!


----------



## Mr.Vega (Aug 15, 2013)

.....here's what I really want...I may just save for this...the small one $549...ha..covers a 3x3 space...


----------



## Mr.Vega (Aug 15, 2013)

MD914 said:


> More like millionaire's row...
> Its on the beachside along the river...this man must be hated by his neighbors with their perfectly manicured lawns...hahaha!!


...I think I know where that is...or I know a neighborhood like that anyway...when I first started comin to florida it was to pick shrooms...ha...I knew this guy id met in myrtle beach n his girlfiend lived in one of those million dollar homes on the river w jet skis tied up n stff...she lived there alone w her deaf dad who stayed in his room all the time her parents were divorced so we had this big ass house all to ourselves basically when we came n stayed there..we were just kids it was awsome....they had crazy $$...it was inheritance type $$....has to b same neighborhood...the shroom stuff is a whole diff story..ha


----------



## woody333333 (Aug 15, 2013)

Mr.Vega said:


> View attachment 2778142.....this set up $129.00.....looks good to me....anybody know?


you dont want that


----------



## Mr.Vega (Aug 15, 2013)

woody333333 said:


> you dont want that


Cheap shit?


----------



## Mr.Vega (Aug 15, 2013)

Idk what to get woody...we dont have stores like that around here....I think im just gonna save for the advanced led...ive seen it perform.


----------



## Mr.Vega (Aug 15, 2013)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bFZ-Nv776VY&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## Mr.Vega (Aug 15, 2013)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uaZ2paQs4EE&feature=youtube_gdata_player
I learned watchin this dude


----------



## dlftmyers (Aug 15, 2013)

[video=youtube;bFZ-Nv776VY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bFZ-Nv776VY&amp;feature=youtube_gdata_player[/video]


----------



## dlftmyers (Aug 15, 2013)

[video=youtube;uaZ2paQs4EE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uaZ2paQs4EE&amp;feature=youtube_gdata_player[/video]


----------



## woody333333 (Aug 15, 2013)

Mr.Vega said:


> Idk what to get woody...we dont have stores like that around here....I think im just gonna save for the advanced led...ive seen it perform.


i like the bulbs..........20 bucks you can change em every two weeks still be cheaper than a hortilux..........magnetic ballast and a sealed hood .....2 big fans and a filter..........aint no professional growers using led ........stay focused...lol


----------



## hbbum (Aug 15, 2013)

Just make sure you get some sort of cool tube with a closet grow. The others may be fine if you are running ac in a bigger room, but for a small space you cannot beat a cooltube. I have not heard much bad about the apollo, I also got a cheap, but mostly because I only had one option for a cooltube that would fit in my space.


----------



## Mr.Vega (Aug 15, 2013)

Idk if ill have ducting n all that ran...thats why I like the open face I can just shoot a fan or two at the bulb n canopy n its gonna b cool in there anyway its in my bedroom....the closet wont b closed I can and will leave the door open. ..thats what I do now...I dont have to b that stealth.


----------



## Mr.Vega (Aug 15, 2013)

So that set up will work other than the hood?


----------



## woody333333 (Aug 15, 2013)

Mr.Vega said:


> Idk if ill have ducting n all that ran...thats why I like the open face I can just shoot a fan or two at the bulb n canopy n its gonna b cool in there anyway its in my bedroom....the closet wont b closed I can and will leave the door open. ..thats what I do now...I dont have to b that stealth.


you dont understand how hot it is


----------



## Mr.Vega (Aug 15, 2013)

See what im sayin when lights on the closet stays open....so airflow n heat issues wont really b an issue


----------



## Mr.Vega (Aug 15, 2013)

woody333333 said:


> you dont understand how hot it is


I gotcha.........


----------



## Mr.Vega (Aug 15, 2013)

woody333333 said:


> you dont understand how hot it is


I gotcha.........


----------



## Mr.Vega (Aug 15, 2013)

That makes me wanna go w the led even more so....it has built in fans n runs cool anyway....chk it out woody it aint no sissy led...Advanced Leds Diamond series Cree....


----------



## hbbum (Aug 15, 2013)

Can you vent to the attic and put an intake into the door? That way if you had to have it closed when the lights are on you could? Those HID are hot, even with a door open, you may be missing out on air exchange. Plus, the tube allow you to be much closer to the plants, giving better penetration, important if you are doing a bush instead of a SOG.


----------



## woody333333 (Aug 15, 2013)

Mr.Vega said:


> That makes me wanna go w the led even more so....it has built in fans n runs cool anyway....chk it out woody it aint no sissy led...Advanced Leds Diamond series Cree....


you would be better off w your lightbulbs


----------



## Mr.Vega (Aug 16, 2013)

I may just keep doin what im doin


----------



## hbbum (Aug 16, 2013)

Well you can certainly rock the CFL like few others I have seen


----------



## Mr.Vega (Aug 16, 2013)

I can do what I need to do in the closet w cfls...itd just b easier w better lights....trust me if deck out the closet w cfls its stil gonna b a closet fulla weed thatll drop ur jaw....ha


----------



## Mr.Vega (Aug 16, 2013)

Ive got enuf cfls to dump 1000actual watts in there....ill prolly just run two plants at a time this size.......thats abt what will fit comfortably in there


----------



## Mr.Vega (Aug 16, 2013)

hbbum said:


> Well you can certainly rock the CFL like few others I have seen


Thanks bro


----------



## MD914 (Aug 16, 2013)

Mr.Vega said:


> I may just keep doin what im doin


What your doing seems to be working out for you...


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Aug 16, 2013)

would there be that much of a yield diff with 600w hid or 600w of cfl on a plant with an even canopy?


----------



## woody333333 (Aug 16, 2013)

Mr.Vega said:


> Ive got enuf cfls to dump 1000actual watts in there....ill prolly just run two plants at a time this size.......thats abt what will fit comfortably in there


you guys scare the shit out of me w all those connections seems like a good way to burn the house down.......it takes a few bucks to get started but its well worth it ..........that bag you were showing off a couple days ago was not grown w led or cfl 

buy that light ........ do the homemade cool tube.........fan for the light .... fan for the filter.......some clamps......some ducting.. sawzall.......five hundred bucks and 2 months later you will have big fat buds........not that you dont grow nice buds now but they aint got no ass to em......... bunch of fluffy bs..........hps buds sound like logs dropping em in the box........


----------



## Mr.Vega (Aug 16, 2013)

woody333333 said:


> you guys scare the shit out of me w all those connections seems like a good way to burn the house down.......it takes a few bucks to get started but its well worth it ..........that bag you were showing off a couple days ago was not grown w led or cfl
> 
> buy that light ........ do the homemade cool tube.........fan for the light .... fan for the filter.......some clamps......some ducting.. sawzall.......five hundred bucks and 2 months later you will have big fat buds........not that you dont grow nice buds now but they aint got no ass to em......... bunch of fluffy bs..........hps buds sound like logs dropping em in the box........


thats true mostly but not completely....I get really dense heavy buds now...I know they would only be bttr w hid lghting tho..


----------



## woody333333 (Aug 16, 2013)

Mr.Vega said:


> thats true mostly but not completely....I get really dense heavy buds now...I know they would only be bttr w hid lghting tho..



what do you expect to harvest from this plant?<<<< serious question.......


----------



## Mr.Vega (Aug 16, 2013)

LetsGetCritical said:


> would there be that much of a yield diff with 600w hid or 600w of cfl on a plant with an even canopy?


I think so yes....cfls can only put out so much power/lumens....ive not grown w hid so I cant say for sure its only a guess...I do believe theres somthing kinda special to what I do tho....I think most are underestimating the power and intensity of whats goin on in ny set up along w the quality of spectrum which I believe makes a huge diff.....I honestly believe that w all the lights n watts I have in such a small space its comparable if not better than an hid set up...idk I have no way of measuring or comparing


----------



## Mr.Vega (Aug 16, 2013)

woody333333 said:


> what do you expect to harvest from this plant?<<<< serious question.......


ounce n half dried n cured is where im at w it now....give or take


----------



## Mr.Vega (Aug 16, 2013)

No those buds did come from the only other local grower I knw n yes he uses hid...but I swear woody I have no reason to lie my buds are denser...my stems are thicker...my plants are better in every way....this is somthing I crack on him abt all the time...I get bigger denser buds than he does...bigger thicker plants in general...but...he grows like ten small one ounce plants under a thousand and a 600...I think hes a shitty grower honestly....he grows purely for profit quality is second....it kills me...


----------



## MD914 (Aug 16, 2013)

woody333333 said:


> you guys scare the shit out of me w all those connections seems like a good way to burn the house down.......it takes a few bucks to get started but its well worth it ..........that bag you were showing off a couple days ago was not grown w led or cfl
> 
> buy that light ........ do the homemade cool tube.........fan for the light .... fan for the filter.......some clamps......some ducting.. sawzall.......five hundred bucks and 2 months later you will have big fat buds........not that you dont grow nice buds now but they aint got no ass to em......... bunch of fluffy bs..........hps buds sound like logs dropping em in the box........


WOODY!!!! Do I detect a trace of emotion from you??  
We might get a smile outta you some day afterall!!!!


----------



## woody333333 (Aug 16, 2013)

Mr.Vega said:


> No those buds did come from the only other local grower I knw n yes he uses hid...but I swear woody I have no reason to lie my buds are denser...my stems are thicker...my plants are better in every way....this is somthing I crack on him abt all the time...I get bigger denser buds than he does...bigger thicker plants in general...but...he grows like ten small one ounce plants under a thousand and a 600...I think hes a shitty grower honestly....he grows purely for profit quality is second....it kills me...


ten ounces w 1600 watts would make him a really shitty grower........


----------



## Mr.Vega (Aug 16, 2013)

I see what ur sayin woody n I really dont have a leg to stand on cause ive not used hid....I do know the diff between fluffy bs n dense buds tho...View attachment 2778995View attachment 2778997View attachment 2778998View attachment 2779003....I knw these buds arent huge but theyre hard as rocks


----------



## woody333333 (Aug 16, 2013)

Mr.Vega said:


> ounce n half dried n cured is where im at w it now....give or take


na youre gonna do better than that.......


----------



## Mr.Vega (Aug 16, 2013)

woody333333 said:


> ten ounces w 1600 watts would make him a really shitty grower........


He is a shitty grower imo.....hes been growing since the 60s 70s..hes an older cat I met him cause I bought weed from him....sea of green style (he must of read the book when it came out n he doesnt deviate in any way...ha)...im not sure how long he veg's but his plants are scrawny w harldy any training....idk exactly what all he does wrong cause hes really private ive only seen his set up once...I had some personal issues n gave him three of my plants to finish n he went nuts over my plants... (LOOK AT THOSE THINGS!!!)...he was sayin....ha....made his plants look weak as fuck....he trys to put too many u der what lights he has imo.


----------



## woody333333 (Aug 16, 2013)

Mr.Vega said:


> He is a shitty grower imo.....hes been growing since the 60s 70s..hes an older cat I met him cause I bought weed from him....sea of green style (he must of read the book when it came out n he doesnt deviate in any way...ha)...im not sure how long he veg's but his plants are scrawny w harldy any training....idk exactly what all he does wrong cause hes really private ive only seen his set up once...I had some personal issues n gave him three of my plants to finish n he went nuts over my plants... (LOOK AT THOSE THINGS!!!)...he was sayin....ha....made his plants look weak as fuck....he trys to put too many u der what lights he has imo.


ya i dunno.............i can pull a pound w a 600 its really not that hard .......


----------



## Mr.Vega (Aug 16, 2013)

woody333333 said:


> na youre gonna do better than that.......


thanks woody.....I didnt wanna b too boastful...ha


----------



## woody333333 (Aug 16, 2013)

Mr.Vega said:


> thanks woody.....I didnt wanna b too boastful...ha


dont try to bullshit me


----------



## Mr.Vega (Aug 16, 2013)

woody333333 said:


> ya i dunno.............i can pull a pound w a 600 its really not that hard .......


any grower who calls himself a grower should b able to come close to that...I dont think he puts much effort into em...bro he doesnt even cure..I gotta cure his bud when I get it....he dries for three days it nvr even sees a jar n its out the door...he gives me gargae bags full of trim...he doesnt even fk w his trim was just throwin it away before I tlkd him into giving it to me for hash


----------



## Mr.Vega (Aug 16, 2013)

woody333333 said:


> dont try to bullshit me


hahaha....


----------



## Mr.Vega (Aug 16, 2013)

I top dressed today...put abt half an inch of my home made super soil on top n watered thru


----------



## woody333333 (Aug 16, 2013)

Mr.Vega said:


> I top dressed today...put abt half an inch of my home made super soil on top n watered thru


did you run out of compost and guano?


----------



## Mr.Vega (Aug 16, 2013)

woody333333 said:


> did you run out of compost and guano?


No....its mixed in my soil...I have a tub full of the soil mix on stand by ...should I have dressed w straight compost/manure?...I was afraid itd be too thick n hold too much moisture....


----------



## Mr.Vega (Aug 16, 2013)

Yall ready???...


----------



## woody333333 (Aug 16, 2013)

Mr.Vega said:


> No....its mixed in my soil...I have a tub full of the soil mix on stand by ...should I have dressed w straight compost/manure?...I was afraid itd be too thick n hold too much moisture....


u weirdos w all your perlite make me laugh


----------



## Mr.Vega (Aug 16, 2013)




----------



## Mr.Vega (Aug 16, 2013)

woody333333 said:


> u weirdos w all your perlite make me laugh


Ok woody im not there yet....I get what ur sayin...what u think idk how to water?


----------



## Mr.Vega (Aug 16, 2013)

I bet these dont end up bein "fluffy bs"...


----------



## Mr.Vega (Aug 16, 2013)

In 17days shes went from......to ...View attachment 2779140...ive not been growin weed very long but to me thats pretty amazing. ..


----------



## woody333333 (Aug 16, 2013)

Mr.Vega said:


> Ok woody im not there yet....I get what ur sayin...what u think idk how to water?


do you water everyday?


----------



## hbbum (Aug 16, 2013)

Filling in nicely Vega, those are the best days, starts slowing down after that for me it seems,for like 10 days then another spurt.


----------



## Mr.Vega (Aug 16, 2013)

woody333333 said:


> do you water everyday?


depends....I go by pot weight....every plants diff every pots diff dvery stage of growth is diff...for the most this ones been gettin it every other day...but sometimes everyday. ..shes got it the last two days in a row


----------



## hbbum (Aug 16, 2013)

Mr.Vega said:


> depends....I go by pot weight....every plants diff every pots diff dvery stage of growth is diff...for the most this ones been gettin it every other day...but sometimes everyday. ..shes got it the last two days in a row


I do the same with the wife


----------



## woody333333 (Aug 16, 2013)

hbbum said:


> I do the same with the wife


do you water that way?.........i did see your growing organic right?


----------



## hbbum (Aug 16, 2013)

She is not really into the water or the fertilizer for that matter, but organic for sure.


----------



## MD914 (Aug 16, 2013)

hbbum said:


> She is not really into the water or the fertilizer for that matter, but organic for sure.


Hahaha!! I'm dyin here reading this!!!


----------



## Mr.Vega (Aug 16, 2013)

U guys have lost me....


----------



## MD914 (Aug 16, 2013)

Mr.Vega said:


> U guys have lost me....


Haha!! I think hbbum got a bit off topic!!! Hahaha!!


----------



## Mr.Vega (Aug 16, 2013)

I have the feeling its all a sexual reference bit im not getting it....


----------



## hbbum (Aug 16, 2013)

Yeah, somehow I took it to golden showers.

Back to the plants


----------



## Mr.Vega (Aug 17, 2013)

hbbum said:


> Yeah, somehow I took it to golden showers.
> 
> Back to the plants


No wonder I didnt get it....u bunch of R Kelley freaks. ...ha


----------



## Mr.Vega (Aug 17, 2013)

This mornings look.......the feeding n top dressing is helping already....her leaves are smooth as silk and dark green agn.


----------



## Mr.Vega (Aug 17, 2013)

I wish I had abt ten of these little fkrs....


----------



## Mr.Vega (Aug 17, 2013)

Got another one goin....View attachment 2779941


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Aug 17, 2013)




----------



## LetsGetCritical (Aug 17, 2013)

Mr.Vega said:


> Got another one goin....View attachment 2779941


invalid attachment


----------



## Mr.Vega (Aug 17, 2013)

LetsGetCritical said:


> invalid attachment


.....thanks man


----------



## Lemon king (Aug 17, 2013)

so small in comparison


----------



## Mr.Vega (Aug 17, 2013)

Lemon king said:


> so small in comparison


Haha....I nvr looked at it like that.


----------



## Mr.Vega (Aug 17, 2013)

I was hi the other day rantin to my wife holdin a seed in my hand talkin bout..."its amazing how I can take one of these n turn it into that thing in the closet..blah blah blah"...haha


----------



## MD914 (Aug 17, 2013)

Lemon king said:


> so small in comparison


Not generally something a guy wants to hear...just sayin


----------



## MD914 (Aug 17, 2013)

Mr.Vega said:


> I was hi the other day rantin to my wife holdin a seed in my hand talkin bout..."its amazing how I can take one of these n turn it into that thing in the closet..blah blah blah"...haha


Your the weed Lorax!!


----------



## hbbum (Aug 17, 2013)

MD914 said:


> Not generally something a guy wants to hear...just sayin


It wasn't me this time. Or.. I would agree noone wants to hear that about their plants 

She is looking so frosty, you going to have room in your space for the babies?


----------



## dlftmyers (Aug 17, 2013)

Man your grow is making me jealous I wish my buds would start swelling up and get some more frost on them


----------



## MD914 (Aug 17, 2013)

hbbum said:


> It wasn't me this time. Or.. I would agree noone wants to hear that about their plants
> 
> She is looking so frosty, you going to have room in your space for the babies?


Or worse yet...about their....uh...buds


----------



## MD914 (Aug 17, 2013)

MD914 said:


> Your the weed Lorax!!


.............


----------



## Mr.Vega (Aug 17, 2013)

MD914 said:


> Not generally something a guy wants to hear...just sayin


Trust me....thats the first time IVE been told that....


----------



## Mr.Vega (Aug 17, 2013)

MD914 said:


> .............


hahaha....


----------



## Mr.Vega (Aug 17, 2013)

dlftmyers said:


> Man your grow is making me jealous I wish my buds would start swelling up and get some more frost on them


Maybe for ur own good u shldnt watch this thread frm here on out.........its only gonna get worse.


----------



## Mr.Vega (Aug 17, 2013)

Haha......jk bro...


----------



## Mr.Vega (Aug 17, 2013)

MD914 said:


> .............



More like this....


----------



## dlftmyers (Aug 17, 2013)

Mr.Vega said:


> Maybe for ur own good u shldnt watch this thread frm here on out.........its only gonna get worse.


Okay now you did it I'm stepping up my game going to go buy me a brand new 23w cfl and that should do it lol or i might have to go with 1000w hps, Even If I had this light I don't think i could catch you maybe next grow lol


----------



## B166ER420 (Aug 17, 2013)

Hey bro,what's going on.Still rocking cfls like a badass I see.Plant is looking great!Good to see that feeding did good.What's the little one?Something diff or the same?Not trying to get too personal but seems like you and the old lady's doing ok.Positive vibes,man.Have a good weekend.peace


----------



## Mr.Vega (Aug 17, 2013)

B166ER420 said:


> Hey bro,what's going on.Still rocking cfls like a badass I see.Plant is looking great!Good to see that feeding did good.What's the little one?Something diff or the same?Not trying to get too personal but seems like you and the old lady's doing ok.Positive vibes,man.Have a good weekend.peace


thanks man...yeah the seedling is the same...good to see u too BIGGER...yeah man me n the wifes doin good...gettin back to bein "us"....thanks for askin bro


----------



## Mr.Vega (Aug 17, 2013)

dlftmyers said:


> Okay now you did it I'm stepping up my game going to go buy me a brand new 23w cfl and that should do it lol or i might have to go with 1000w hps, Even If I had this light I don't think i could catch you maybe next grow lolView attachment 2780413


Maybe w the hps....but ur gonna have to wake up pretty damn early to beat me w cfls......im very competitive..haha...actually that would be an awesome competition to post on...we should gather contestants


----------



## B166ER420 (Aug 17, 2013)

Oh yeah, I wanted you to check out my new cfl fixtures I made....kinda dolled up my closet too.Look in the solo cup comp thread or other side of the fence thread...or I can show some here.I might be getting some good beans,if I do i'll start my own thread.L8R


----------



## Mr.Vega (Aug 17, 2013)

Yeah man u can post a few pics here if u want...id like to see em.


----------



## Mr.Vega (Aug 17, 2013)




----------



## dlftmyers (Aug 17, 2013)

Mr.Vega said:


> Maybe w the hps....but ur gonna have to wake up pretty damn early to beat me w cfls......im very competitive..haha...actually that would be an awesome competition to post on...we should gather contestants


Lets do it and I tend to sleep in so maybe that's my problem... I'm going to have to start training like rocky [video=youtube;27F46WPVJBs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=27F46WPVJBs[/video]


----------



## Mr.Vega (Aug 17, 2013)

dlftmyers said:


> Lets do it and I tend to sleep in so maybe that's my problem... I'm going to have to start training like rocky [video=youtube;27F46WPVJBs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=27F46WPVJBs[/video]


...
Thats what I play when im training my plants....


----------



## dlftmyers (Aug 17, 2013)

Mr.Vega said:


> ...
> Thats what I play when im training my plants....


Now I know your secret..


----------



## Mr.Vega (Aug 17, 2013)

dlftmyers said:


> Now I know your secret..


ssssshhhh....dont tell nobody


----------



## Mr.Vega (Aug 17, 2013)

In that last set of pics I posted the last pic that bud on the far right...


----------



## dlftmyers (Aug 17, 2013)

This crappy looking one? jk


----------



## Vigth (Aug 17, 2013)

Dayum, have your babies ever grown I must say.


----------



## Diablow420 (Aug 17, 2013)

Nice looking lady you have Mr. Vega!


----------



## MD914 (Aug 17, 2013)

Mr.Vega said:


> View attachment 2780401
> More like this....


Hahaha...now THAT'S a BIG uh....fish you got there


----------



## Lemon king (Aug 17, 2013)

your naughty with them cfls, imagine what you could do with 400w of hps......


----------



## MD914 (Aug 17, 2013)

Mr.Vega said:


> ssssshhhh....dont tell nobody


Especially Woody!!


----------



## Mr.Vega (Aug 17, 2013)

dlftmyers said:


> This crappy looking one? jk


Ha...yeah that one...damn thats a big ass 3week bud!


----------



## Mr.Vega (Aug 17, 2013)

Lemon king said:


> your naughty with them cfls, imagine what you could do with 400w of hps......


Ive been workin it over in my head...ill eventually get one..ima go w 600 tho


----------



## Mr.Vega (Aug 17, 2013)

MD914 said:


> Hahaha...now THAT'S a BIG uh....fish you got there


..............


----------



## MD914 (Aug 17, 2013)

Mr.Vega said:


> Ha...yeah that one...damn thats a big ass 3week bud!


She's a BEAST!!


----------



## Mr.Vega (Aug 18, 2013)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wo3XrThPZzo&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## Mr.Vega (Aug 18, 2013)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HmkXaChEqtE&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Aug 18, 2013)

is it only 3 weeks? how does you make them so big? mine are like frozen in time or something.


----------



## Mr.Vega (Aug 18, 2013)

LetsGetCritical said:


> is it only 3 weeks? how does you make them so big? mine are like frozen in time or something.


Ha....urs will come around soon enuf im sure.....


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Aug 18, 2013)

is it because I look at them every 5 minutes that they don't appear to be growing?


----------



## dlftmyers (Aug 18, 2013)

LetsGetCritical said:


> is it because I look at them every 5 minutes that they don't appear to be growing?


That is exactly how i feel


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Aug 18, 2013)

Some days I tell the woman I'm not even going to look at them tonight and she's like  except she doesn't look like that edit: and she's not like 14 either lol


----------



## Mr.Vega (Aug 18, 2013)

Haha....I look at mine all day too...its pretty cool when u go a day or two w out lookin at em...thats when u can really tel a diff


----------



## hbbum (Aug 18, 2013)

That is one of the nice things about when I need to go out of town, forced restraint.


----------



## Mr.Vega (Aug 18, 2013)

....


----------



## Mr.Vega (Aug 18, 2013)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qqhlfz9GQPE&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## Mr.Vega (Aug 18, 2013)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hglVqACd1C8&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## B166ER420 (Aug 18, 2013)

Mr.Vega said:


> Yeah man u can post a few pics here if u want...id like to see em.


My Wi-fi signal sucks bro and I ended up going to a pool party yesterday.I'm a frickin stick in the mud,i'd rather stay home by myself or with the kids and wife nowadays.
Couldn't say no to a pool party.......hot female docs in bikinis is all i have to say!.......anyway...
I put these two fixtures together for under $180,lowered closet temps...b like 85° right at the bottom of the light or tops of the plants.I think that mostly absorbent heat because I lower the therm and its close to ambient 72-76°


I know, I know fuck that 12/12 from seed,i'm not doing that no more after those in the pics.Im ready for some bushes,some trees!Its just convienant as hell,germ a seed,throw it in there and 3m later i got doobageDid you see the tomato plants in there?I'm giving the ones in Solo cups away but the one in the 5g im keeping inside(hl-black krim).peace bro.KEEP'EM GREEN


----------



## Mr.Vega (Aug 18, 2013)

I dig the set up man....thats awesome


----------



## Mr.Vega (Aug 19, 2013)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wS7CZIJVxFY&feature=youtube_gdata_player
These guys are so deep


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Aug 19, 2013)

donkey dicks - so is it doing better than expected mate?


----------



## Mr.Vega (Aug 19, 2013)

LetsGetCritical said:


> donkey dicks - so is it doing better than expected mate?


Im always amazed by these plants...yeah shes doin bttr than expected. ..I expected her to b dank but I didnt expect such nice colas


----------



## Mr.Vega (Aug 19, 2013)

Thanks bro


----------



## Lemon king (Aug 19, 2013)

LetsGetCritical said:


> donkey dicks


Sorry had to repost again can anyone say dank¡¡¡¡¡¡


----------



## hbbum (Aug 19, 2013)

Those are looking fat as hell, do I need to bust out the fat chicks pictures again? I think I just got my retinas purged from last time.


----------



## Lemon king (Aug 19, 2013)

So when r u Going to run dna lemon skunk I wanna see her in that room!! 

Scrap that little girl n bust a bean lol


----------



## Mr.Vega (Aug 19, 2013)




----------



## Mr.Vega (Aug 19, 2013)

I noticed some swollen calaxes today..if she keeps goin like this those buds are gonna b huge...just to help her out I thru a 55watt cfl in the front side of her by the fan....itll help big time


----------



## Mr.Vega (Aug 19, 2013)




----------



## hbbum (Aug 19, 2013)

Looking good, wow she filled out quickly. This is where my Sativa is starting to show, I thought I was moving along quickly until I saw yours at about the same age.


----------



## Mr.Vega (Aug 19, 2013)

Thanks guys...yeah man shes a beast...id say theres some of that F1 hybrid vigor goin on..shes outperforming everything ive had so far except the skunk47...it was pretty beasty too


----------



## Mr.Vega (Aug 19, 2013)

She doesnt remind me of any of the parents enuf to say shes like this one or that one...she really came out lookin like somthing new and diff...and I feel very lucky to get this pheno first bean I popped...the resins comin on really well so I have a feeling shes gonna b very tasty n potent. ..im hopin for some color tho all of the parents finished off w color to em.


----------



## Mr.Vega (Aug 19, 2013)

here's the set up w the added bulb...its pretty big...n here's whats goin on...fan pushing cool fresh air in one side w fan just inside pulling air in...and the other side stays open for air to flow out


----------



## Mr.Vega (Aug 19, 2013)

View attachment 2783144View attachment 2783145View attachment 2783149View attachment 2783150...can sum1 plz blowup pic #2


----------



## dlftmyers (Aug 19, 2013)

jk


----------



## dlftmyers (Aug 19, 2013)

4 weeks as of yesterday


----------



## dlftmyers (Aug 19, 2013)

Looking good


----------



## Mr.Vega (Aug 19, 2013)

Urs is right there bro....lookin awesome


----------



## dlftmyers (Aug 19, 2013)

What are you temps Like?


----------



## Lemon king (Aug 19, 2013)

fine ignore me then!


----------



## sunni (Aug 19, 2013)

Mr.Vega said:


> View attachment 2783144View attachment 2783145View attachment 2783147View attachment 2783149View attachment 2783150View attachment 2783151...*can sum1 plz blowup pic #2*


https://www.rollitup.org/support/650493-faq-check-here-first-updated.html read question 6.


----------



## Mr.Vega (Aug 19, 2013)

dlftmyers said:


> What are you temps Like?


77-79daytime. .68-70nites...40-50% humidity


----------



## Mr.Vega (Aug 19, 2013)

Lemon king said:


> So when r u Going to run dna lemon skunk I wanna see her in that room!!
> 
> Scrap that little girl n bust a bean lol


Id love to run that strain....only dna genetics I ever ran before were awesome...silver bubble dank as fuck...I have to work w the strains I have cause ive had bad seed ordering experiences lately...ive got several things to work w but love to collect seeds so try n get my hands on whatever I can..didnt mean to ignore u


----------



## Mr.Vega (Aug 19, 2013)

sunni said:


> https://www.rollitup.org/support/650493-faq-check-here-first-updated.html read question 6.


Thanks sunni but I use a fone...I dont think u can blow em up w a fone ill keep trying...I read ur info tho


----------



## sunni (Aug 19, 2013)

Mr.Vega said:


> Thanks sunni but I use a fone...I dont think u can blow em up w a fone ill keep trying...I read ur info tho


i can on on my phone


----------



## dlftmyers (Aug 19, 2013)

Do you think I should get my temps down there like 83 lights on 73 lights off?


----------



## dlftmyers (Aug 19, 2013)

sunni said:


> https://www.rollitup.org/support/650493-faq-check-here-first-updated.html read question 6.


Tried to rep you but I cant.. Great post everyone should read this makes things a lot easier, Thanks Sunni I just book marked that page


----------



## Mr.Vega (Aug 19, 2013)

sunni said:


> i can on on my phone


What do u do?...when I "choose file" then try to double click on "upload file" all ot does is zoom my screen in...see what im sayin?


----------



## Mr.Vega (Aug 19, 2013)

dlftmyers said:


> Do you think I should get my temps down there like 83 lights on 73 lights off?


If they're above that definitely. ..what are they?....temps play a HUGE role


----------



## dlftmyers (Aug 19, 2013)

Mr.Vega said:


> If they're above that definitely. ..what are they?....temps play a HUGE role


83 Lights on never get's above that and 73 with the lights off


----------



## Mr.Vega (Aug 19, 2013)

Those temps should b ok


----------



## woody333333 (Aug 19, 2013)

Mr.Vega said:


> Those temps should b ok


83.....84 is the danger zone


----------



## Mr.Vega (Aug 20, 2013)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZzQ3eBerHfM&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## woody333333 (Aug 20, 2013)

Mr.Vega said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZzQ3eBerHfM&feature=youtube_gdata_player


i saw the jets sunday over the lake on the way to the game.......... never again from now on im cutting thru the ghetto


----------



## hbbum (Aug 20, 2013)

I was in seattle a couple months ago and there was a blue angel practicing over the city, was amazing seeing him buzzing around the space needle and it was loud as fuck. I had the worst hangover and I was still awestruck.


----------



## Mr.Vega (Aug 20, 2013)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jG3sp6rDgn0&feature=youtube_gdata_player
So u think magic is innocent?


----------



## Mr.Vega (Aug 20, 2013)

woody333333 said:


> i saw the jets sunday over the lake on the way to the game.......... never again from now on im cutting thru the ghetto


do any good fishing?


----------



## Mr.Vega (Aug 20, 2013)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KQ6-zQvZ0S4&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## woody333333 (Aug 20, 2013)

Mr.Vega said:


> do any good fishing?


different lake..........wheres the daily update?


----------



## Mr.Vega (Aug 20, 2013)

woody333333 said:


> different lake..........wheres the daily update?


----------



## Mr.Vega (Aug 20, 2013)

Gettin big arent they?


----------



## hbbum (Aug 20, 2013)

Mr.Vega said:


> Gettin big arent they?


Getting cocky aren't we? J/K, looks great. I keep sending people to your thread as a great example of CFL done right.


*must spread rep around yadda yadda


----------



## Mr.Vega (Aug 20, 2013)

hbbum said:


> Getting cocky aren't we? J/K, looks great. I keep sending people to your thread as a great example of CFL done right.
> 
> 
> *must spread rep around yadda yadda


ive been cocky....


----------



## Mr.Vega (Aug 20, 2013)

Thanks tho man


----------



## Mr.Vega (Aug 20, 2013)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mtBz1roiQR8&feature=youtube_gdata_player
U owe it yourself to watch this....learn some stff why dont ya?


----------



## Mr.Vega (Aug 20, 2013)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7neCjENu4l8&feature=youtube_gdata_player
While ur at it add this information to urself


----------



## Mr.Vega (Aug 21, 2013)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TfDVLsBXYcM&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Aug 21, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;30dXrUm3o6g]http://youtu.be/30dXrUm3o6g[/video]


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Aug 21, 2013)

sorry  . .


----------



## Mr.Vega (Aug 21, 2013)

First time I saw that movie where he comes to america lookin for pam anderson I thought that shit was real...haha


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Aug 21, 2013)

what are u talking about! it is real


----------



## MD914 (Aug 21, 2013)

hbbum said:


> Getting cocky aren't we? J/K, looks great. I keep sending people to your thread as a great example of CFL done right.
> 
> 
> *must spread rep around yadda yadda


That's how I got here!! )


----------



## MD914 (Aug 21, 2013)

Mr Vega...your lady is looking quite voluptuous...


----------



## woody333333 (Aug 21, 2013)

MD914 said:


> That's how I got here!! )


what are your plants doing?


----------



## MD914 (Aug 21, 2013)

woody333333 said:


> what are your plants doing?


Stinking up my closet!! Hahaha...2 left in flower are hanging on for me. Just trying to blast them with as much light as I can...my new ones are looking pretty nice (even my little freak of nature). Keeping lights REAL close...no stretching...gotta read up on this mainling otherwise ready to top...thinking I'm gonna journal them.


----------



## woody333333 (Aug 21, 2013)

MD914 said:


> Stinking up my closet!! Hahaha...2 left in flower are hanging on for me. Just trying to blast them with as much light as I can...my new ones are looking pretty nice (even my little freak of nature). Keeping lights REAL close...no stretching...gotta read up on this mainling otherwise ready to top...thinking I'm gonna journal them.


i hope so........ i wanna check out the one.......probably end up a boy or a herm but if it dont youre gonna be on to something for sure.....could do some damage w a sog run of those.........but its probably just crap...lol


----------



## MD914 (Aug 21, 2013)

woody333333 said:


> i hope so........ i wanna check out the one.......probably end up a boy or a herm but if it dont youre gonna be on to something for sure.....could do some damage w a sog run of those.........but its probably just crap...lol


Wow...I was worried about you for a sec...you sounded so positive!! 
I'll get some good pics of it this evening...different angles so you can see real good...


----------



## Mr.Vega (Aug 21, 2013)

MD914 said:


> Mr Vega...your lady is looking quite voluptuous...


thank ya...I cant keep my eyes off her...ha


----------



## Mr.Vega (Aug 21, 2013)

...and the little one..


----------



## Mr.Vega (Aug 21, 2013)

If u look close u can see shes knottin up...like clumps of swollen calaxes..covered in resin


----------



## MD914 (Aug 22, 2013)

Mr.Vega said:


> If u look close u can see shes knottin up...like clumps of swollen calaxes..View attachment 2785967View attachment 2785971View attachment 2785973View attachment 2785980View attachment 2785982View attachment 2785983covered in resin


i want to grow a monster like that!! Here's where Im at right now...


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Aug 22, 2013)

looking wicked bro


----------



## hbbum (Aug 22, 2013)

Looks amazing Vega, MD914, I think you are overdoing the N. The really dark leaves curling down can be a sign of N toxicity. Doesn't look serious now, but you may want to ease off the N, that should get rid of the eagle clawing(curling). It looks simular to overwatering, but the leaves wont have that super heavy look to them.


----------



## lospsi (Aug 22, 2013)

this is sick!fat buds mate..and a very healthy looking plant


----------



## MD914 (Aug 22, 2013)

hbbum said:


> Looks amazing Vega, MD914, I think you are overdoing the N. The really dark leaves curling down can be a sign of N toxicity. Doesn't look serious now, but you may want to ease off the N, that should get rid of the eagle clawing(curling). It looks simular to overwatering, but the leaves wont have that super heavy look to them.


Plain water my friend...the N is in that soil...just riding it out...


----------



## Mr.Vega (Aug 22, 2013)

...ima try n pull her out in normal lite later for some pics. ..thanks for the compliments everybody


----------



## Mr.Vega (Aug 22, 2013)

Can someone plz blow up those first two pics?...thanks


----------



## hbbum (Aug 22, 2013)




----------



## Jerdy (Aug 22, 2013)

Great buds man! Looks like it should be called Critical Quirkilicious! Would love to be able to smell and puff this


----------



## hbbum (Aug 22, 2013)

They look lovely, so exciting 







Talking about the plants obviously


----------



## Mr.Vega (Aug 22, 2013)

Like!!!!..^^^^


----------



## Mr.Vega (Aug 22, 2013)

Jerdy said:


> Great buds man! Looks like it should be called Critical Quirkilicious! Would love to be able to smell and puff this


I was thinkin querkleicious kush the other day...but thats kinda cheesy i think...idk what to call it really....


----------



## hbbum (Aug 22, 2013)

Need to know how it smokes before you can name it proper


----------



## Mr.Vega (Aug 22, 2013)

hbbum said:


> Need to know how it smokes before you can name it proper


Thats been my main thought...ha


----------



## Mr.Vega (Aug 22, 2013)




----------



## dlftmyers (Aug 22, 2013)




----------



## dlftmyers (Aug 22, 2013)




----------



## dlftmyers (Aug 22, 2013)

hbbum said:


> They look lovely, so exciting


----------



## Mr.Vega (Aug 22, 2013)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B2ZfnIwKWwY&feature=youtube_gdata_player
"Feels kinda like ur floatin on a cloud of titties"....haha


----------



## Mr.Vega (Aug 23, 2013)

Man I got some good ones this mrng........I love this plant...


----------



## hbbum (Aug 23, 2013)

daaaaayum. Man she is making some serious progress. Looks amazing, I love this one


----------



## PaulN'Chuck (Aug 25, 2013)

Sooo my memory fails me, who is growing what? I see some very pretty contenders but who is growing which strain?


----------



## MD914 (Aug 26, 2013)

Did Vega get "spammed" again??


----------



## sunni (Aug 26, 2013)

he still is a member i believe youre looking for the words "banned" not "spammed" lol


----------



## PaulN'Chuck (Aug 26, 2013)

Hes Banned?


----------



## sunni (Aug 26, 2013)

no hes not banned


----------



## Mr.Vega (Aug 27, 2013)

Im here...I wasnt but I am now...will explain ltr.


----------



## Mr.Vega (Aug 27, 2013)




----------



## Mr.Vega (Aug 27, 2013)

Hurried n took these pics b4 I ran out the door this mrng so srry for poor quality. ....but u can stil get an idea of where shes at...im thinkin shes gonna finish before expected


----------



## PaulN'Chuck (Aug 27, 2013)

What strain we workin with Vega?


----------



## Mr.Vega (Aug 27, 2013)

Querkle/bubbleicious x critical kush....I did the crosses myself.


----------



## lospsi (Aug 27, 2013)

Mr.Vega said:


> View attachment 2793826View attachment 2793827View attachment 2793829View attachment 2793831


You like fat chicks, that for sure +rep


----------



## Mr.Vega (Aug 27, 2013)

Thanks lopsi...ha


----------



## Mr.Vega (Aug 27, 2013)

...shes got me confused...this is today after work...just now...idk...ive never seen one so mature at week 5...I really dont knw what to expect frm her at this point


----------



## PaulN'Chuck (Aug 27, 2013)

I expect good smokeage


----------



## Mr.Vega (Aug 27, 2013)

Me too....shes taken on quite a smell of her own...very strong..skunky fruity mix...n resin production is in overdrive...these pics don't do her justice.


----------



## Mr.Vega (Aug 27, 2013)

This one little plant can b smelled thruout my whole house when I dont have the air fresheners pumpin bout every 5mins...chuck u from florida for real?...can u gt any crip seeds?


----------



## Mr.Vega (Aug 27, 2013)




----------



## Mr.Vega (Aug 28, 2013)




----------



## woody333333 (Aug 28, 2013)

sunnis gonna get mad at u


----------



## Mr.Vega (Aug 28, 2013)

MD914 said:


> I've never gotten a kryp seed...EVER


..me either


----------



## MD914 (Aug 28, 2013)

Hey Vega...know anything about triploids?


----------



## MD914 (Aug 28, 2013)

Mr.Vega said:


> ..me either


Hahaha!!!!


----------



## Mr.Vega (Aug 28, 2013)

MD914 said:


> Hey Vega...know anything about triploids?


Isnt that when u birth three children?


----------



## Mr.Vega (Aug 28, 2013)

woody333333 said:


> sunnis gonna get mad at u


Hey u think I should let her fade out frm her w no more feedings or feed her once more...I dont see much more than 2weeks in her.


----------



## MD914 (Aug 28, 2013)

Mr.Vega said:


> Isnt that when u birth three children?


Nope...it's a plant!!


----------



## woody333333 (Aug 28, 2013)

Mr.Vega said:


> Hey u think I should let her fade out frm her w no more feedings or feed her once more...I dont see much more than 2weeks in her.


i think you should throw your chemicals in the trash post a pic then ask again


----------



## sunni (Aug 28, 2013)

guys theres absolutely no selling,trading,gifting of ANYTHING on riu.

Riu could get shut down because of YOUR actions


----------



## Mr.Vega (Aug 28, 2013)

sunni said:


> guys theres absolutely no selling,trading,gifting of ANYTHING on riu.
> 
> Riu could get shut down because of YOUR actions


Honestly I was only curious sunni...I dont live near florida and have plenty of seeds...n after everything ive been thru I doubt im getting seeds in the mail anytime soon.


----------



## Mr.Vega (Aug 28, 2013)

woody333333 said:


> i think you should throw your chemicals in the trash post a pic then ask again


U could have kept that to urself


----------



## Mr.Vega (Aug 28, 2013)

sunni said:


> guys theres absolutely no selling,trading,gifting of ANYTHING on riu.
> 
> Riu could get shut down because of YOUR actions


ur more than welcome to chk my pms


----------



## sunni (Aug 28, 2013)

Mr.Vega said:


> ur more than welcome to chk my pms


i dont care, there was mention of if if you were curious cool but the other two involved were very much serious about it.
dont do it, dont mention it
end of story have a great day folks i have other work to do


----------



## Mr.Vega (Aug 28, 2013)

woody333333 said:


> i think you should throw your chemicals in the trash post a pic then ask again


What...u dont approve of miracle grow bloom booster...haha


----------



## woody333333 (Aug 28, 2013)

Mr.Vega said:


> What...u dont approve of miracle grow bloom booster...haha


you know i dont


----------



## Mr.Vega (Aug 28, 2013)

woody333333 said:


> you know i dont


I didnt figure


----------



## Mr.Vega (Aug 28, 2013)

Thats what I use every flowering cycle...its done me well...my soil carries me thru veg...and yes my buds delicious


----------



## woody333333 (Aug 28, 2013)

Mr.Vega said:


> Thats what I use every flowering cycle...its done me well...my soil carries me thru veg...and yes my buds delicious


maybe so..........but i wouldnt smoke it


----------



## Mr.Vega (Aug 28, 2013)

woody333333 said:


> maybe so..........but i wouldnt smoke it


Thats just crazy talk....what u think I grow a bunch of shitty ass weed for myself?....no...ppl beg to buy my weed n i turn em down...when its gone I can never find anything to compare.


----------



## Mr.Vega (Aug 28, 2013)

woody333333 said:


> maybe so..........but i wouldnt smoke it


I promise it wont hurt u.


----------



## woody333333 (Aug 28, 2013)

Mr.Vega said:


> Thats just crazy talk....what u think I grow a bunch of shitty ass weed for myself?....no...ppl beg to buy my weed n i turn em down...when its gone I can never find anything to compare.


you need smarter friends


----------



## Mr.Vega (Aug 28, 2013)

woody333333 said:


> you need smarter friends


I dont have any friends


----------



## Mr.Vega (Aug 28, 2013)

Theyre just a couple ppl ive known n still talk to occasionaly when im out of weed...I dont socialize in any way...not tryin to sound all mushy but my lifes been so crazy ud nvr believe it...im lucky to b alive and free and have anything at all actually....I owe it all to my wife or I wldnt b tlkng to u rite now.


----------



## woody333333 (Aug 28, 2013)

Mr.Vega said:


> Theyre just a couple ppl ive known n still talk to occasionaly when im out of weed...I dont socialize in any way...not tryin to sound all mushy but my lifes been so crazy ud nvr believe it...im lucky to b alive and free have anything at all actually....I owe it all to my wife or I wldnt b tlkng to u rite now.


you can bet i would ...........


----------



## Mr.Vega (Aug 28, 2013)

Haha.....roger


----------



## MD914 (Aug 28, 2013)

Mr.Vega said:


> View attachment 2794594View attachment 2794596View attachment 2794599View attachment 2794600...shes got me confused...this is today after work...just now...idk...ive never seen one so mature at week 5...I really dont knw what to expect frm her at this point


What's the flowering time on the strains you used to create this majestic beauty? 5 weeks is crazy!!!


----------



## Mr.Vega (Aug 28, 2013)

MD914 said:


> Nope...it's a plant!!


Yeah ive had that before on a branch not the main top but same diff I guess....its nothing more than an extra bud site kinda rare but ull see it frm time to time...consider it a bonus


----------



## Mr.Vega (Aug 28, 2013)

MD914 said:


> What's the flowering time on the strains you used to create this majestic beauty? 5 weeks is crazy!!!


Missy im not even sure shes five weeks I was just sayin that...ha...ud have to research the thread...I know on 7/21 there were no signs of flowers so figure...ha...60-63days on the ck....60days on bubbleicious...63 days on the querkle.


----------



## Mr.Vega (Aug 28, 2013)

This plant doesnt like any of them...maybe favoring the critical kush a bit n I kinda see the bubbleicious a little but nothing like the querkle.


----------



## MD914 (Aug 28, 2013)

Mr.Vega said:


> Yeah ive had that before on a branch not the main top but same diff I guess....its nothing more than an extra bud site kinda rare but ull see it frm time to time...consider it a bonus


Yeah Im reading different things about it...some good, some not... but after I topped it I got THREE...I think its a BEAUTIFUL thing!!


----------



## MD914 (Aug 28, 2013)

Mr.Vega said:


> Missy im not even sure shes five weeks I was just sayin that...ha...ud have to research the thread...I know on 7/21 there were no signs of flowers so figure...ha...60-63days on the ck....60days on bubbleicious...63 days on the querkle.


5 weeks? 4 weeks? Hell...lets say 6 weeks... shes a freaky chic thats for sure


----------



## Mr.Vega (Aug 28, 2013)

MD914 said:


> 5 weeks? 4 weeks? Hell...lets say 6 weeks... shes a freaky chic thats for sure


Ha....I cant wait to smoke her


----------



## Mr.Vega (Aug 28, 2013)

MD914 said:


> Yeah Im reading different things about it...some good, some not... but after I topped it I got THREE...I think its a BEAUTIFUL thing!!


Itll grow out just fine...plant looks good btw


----------



## MD914 (Aug 28, 2013)

Mr.Vega said:


> Itll grow out just fine...plant looks good btw


Thanks...it took me longer than 3 weeks to fuck up the first grow too


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Aug 29, 2013)

turned out amazing mate. enjoy it bro and have a few for me  lgc


----------



## Mr.Vega (Aug 29, 2013)

..and the newest one comin along..topped her yesterday mrng...


----------



## woody333333 (Aug 29, 2013)

sunni............ thats fukd up


----------



## MD914 (Aug 29, 2013)

I got in trouble too  

And I was just teasing...as a woman, I wouldn't dare arrange such a transaction with a stranger...all I said was "I want some too" I don't think they even exist...lol...mythical seeds!!


----------



## woody333333 (Aug 29, 2013)

MD914 said:


> I got in trouble too
> 
> And I was just teasing...as a woman, I wouldn't dare arrange such a transaction with a stranger...all I said was "I want some too" I don't think they even exist...lol...mythical seeds!!


ya you broke the rules..... thats how it goes.........this is something else i just wanted to let her know how i feel... figured it wasnt worth a pm


----------



## MD914 (Aug 29, 2013)

woody333333 said:


> ya you broke the rules..... thats how it goes.........this is something else i just wanted to let her know how i feel... figured it wasnt worth a pm


Yes...I get that now!! It won't happen again though...


----------



## Mr.Vega (Aug 29, 2013)

woody333333 said:


> ya you broke the rules..... thats how it goes.........this is something else i just wanted to let her know how i feel... figured it wasnt worth a pm


Haha....I was abt to call u this...


----------



## Mr.Vega (Aug 29, 2013)

MD914 said:


> Yes...I get that now!! It won't happen again though...


What wont hppn agn?


----------



## woody333333 (Aug 29, 2013)

eat a dick........


----------



## Mr.Vega (Aug 29, 2013)

U didnt watch the video did u woody?....no.....thats a shame


----------



## Mr.Vega (Aug 29, 2013)

woody333333 said:


> eat a dick........


...........


----------



## woody333333 (Aug 29, 2013)

Mr.Vega said:


> U didnt watch the video did u woody?....no.....thats a shame


no i didnt.... whats it about?........


----------



## Mr.Vega (Aug 29, 2013)

woody333333 said:


> no i didnt.... whats it about?........


You....me....all of us...I wldnt waste ur time...."trey smith"..."the theory of everything"....I also suggest his "nephelim" video


----------



## MD914 (Aug 29, 2013)

Mr.Vega said:


> What wont hppn agn?


The kryp seed thing yesterday...I said "I want some too" and I got a PM from Sunni about it. Gotta give her reps...she's all about handling business...


----------



## MD914 (Aug 29, 2013)

Mr.Vega said:


> View attachment 2796792...........


This is highly inappropriate!! ......and funny as shit!!!


----------



## dlftmyers (Aug 29, 2013)

Mr.Vega said:


> View attachment 2796139View attachment 2796140View attachment 2796141View attachment 2796142..and the newest one comin along..topped her yesterday mrng...View attachment 2796143


Always looking good Looks like it is going to be some good smoke


----------



## PaulN'Chuck (Aug 29, 2013)

Sunni hit me up too
Apparetly we are causing to much attention. But I digress. Just cant offer anybody any seeds


----------



## Mr.Vega (Aug 29, 2013)

man shes so funky...whew


----------



## Mr.Vega (Aug 29, 2013)

DAMN!!!...thats the name!!!....im namin this strain..."The Funk"....not that it matters...ha


----------



## MD914 (Aug 29, 2013)

Mr.Vega said:


> DAMN!!!...thats the name!!!....im namin this strain..."The Funk"....not that it matters...ha


Thats awesome!! I love it!!


----------



## MD914 (Aug 29, 2013)

Mr.Vega said:


> View attachment 2797057View attachment 2797058View attachment 2797059View attachment 2797060View attachment 2797061View attachment 2797062View attachment 2797063man shes so funky...whew


Everytime I see pics of this plant I expect to hear theatrical music in the background...

AND...I still can't rep you...UGGH!! Guess I gotta spread some more around...


----------



## Mr.Vega (Aug 29, 2013)

I wish I could make that happen for u missy...ha....thatd b cool....pics w music....I could have some fun w that


----------



## Mr.Vega (Aug 29, 2013)

I wanna knw how n why this things finishing so fast?....its crazy


----------



## Mr.Vega (Aug 29, 2013)

MD914 said:


> Everytime I see pics of this plant I expect to hear theatrical music in the background...
> 
> AND...I still can't rep you...UGGH!! Guess I gotta spread some more around...


Yeah I tried to rep u when u showed ur plant the other day....denied....gotta spread it....I dont get out much tho


----------



## dlftmyers (Aug 29, 2013)

Mr.Vega said:


> DAMN!!!...thats the name!!!....im namin this strain..."The Funk"....not that it matters...ha


[video=youtube;UypeE3zTwBs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UypeE3zTwBs[/video]


----------



## Mr.Vega (Aug 29, 2013)

dlftmyers said:


> [video=youtube;UypeE3zTwBs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UypeE3zTwBs[/video]


...haha....nope cant have it.


----------



## hbbum (Aug 29, 2013)

Love me some Parliament, makes me smile every time


----------



## Mr.Vega (Aug 30, 2013)

#2s comin along......#1s fading fast n swellin up by the day...ima try n scape off an inch or so of topsoil n replace it w some fresh soil...I need her to carry thru for at least 10-14days id say..???...shes gettin there


----------



## woody333333 (Aug 30, 2013)

Mr.Vega said:


> #2s comin along......#1s fading fast n swellin up by the day...ima try n scape off an inch or so of topsoil n replace it w some fresh soil...I need her to carry thru for at least 10-14days id say..???...shes gettin there


y the hell would you do that?...........plan on three weeks weirdo youre not so fukn good that your plants finish faster than everybody elses in the whole freakn world........ive never seen a plant finish before 8 weeks.........or just harvest it now like the newb u are


----------



## MD914 (Aug 30, 2013)

Mr.Vega said:


> #2s comin along...View attachment 2797666View attachment 2797667...#1s fading fast n swellin up by the day...ima try n scape off an inch or so of topsoil n replace it w some fresh soil...I need her to carry thru for at least 10-14days id say..???...shes gettin there


Maybe you should call it Turbo...cause that bitch finishes FAST!!!


----------



## Mr.Vega (Aug 30, 2013)

woody333333 said:


> y the hell would you do that?...........plan on three weeks weirdo youre not so fukn good that your plants finish faster than everybody elses in the whole freakn world........ive never seen a plant finish before 8 weeks.........or just harvest it now like the newb u are


.....ima pull her when she looks ready...idc if its tmmrw or a month frm now...i gotta couple scopes...dont b so jealous woody its not very cool....


----------



## Mr.Vega (Aug 30, 2013)

MD914 said:


> Maybe you should call it Turbo...cause that bitch finishes FAST!!!


Turbo Funkalicious.........fastest plant in the world...gettem while theyre hot....haha


----------



## Mr.Vega (Aug 30, 2013)

Hahahahaha...


----------



## Mr.Vega (Aug 30, 2013)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uCEeAn6_QJo&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## PaulN'Chuck (Aug 30, 2013)

Vega, I got some questions if you dont mind previously answered questions 
Did you pollinate this strain yourself? If so which cross came first? The querkle, bubblicious, or critical. 
How many watts of cfl do you use in how big of a space?
How size pot and medium are you using? 
I only ask cuz Im impressed.


----------



## woody333333 (Aug 30, 2013)

Mr.Vega said:


> .....ima pull her when she looks ready...idc if its tmmrw or a month frm now...i gotta couple scopes...dont b so jealous woody its not very cool....


im not gonna get jealous over a couple ounces of chemical bud.....got scopes huh?.....lol..


----------



## Mr.Vega (Aug 30, 2013)

woody333333 said:


> im not gonna get jealous over a couple ounces of chemical bud.....got scopes huh?.....lol..


I cant tel....fucker


----------



## Mr.Vega (Aug 30, 2013)

PaulN'Chuck said:


> Vega, I got some questions if you dont mind previously answered questions
> Did you pollinate this strain yourself? If so which cross came first? The querkle, bubblicious, or critical.
> How many watts of cfl do you use in how big of a space?
> How size pot and medium are you using?
> I only ask cuz Im impressed.


Querkle pollinated bubbleicious. ..have lots of seeds from that cross...grew one out n hit it w critical kush pollen...thats this cross...so its a querkle/bub x Critical kush....I guess...I dont claim to knw anything abt breeding I just got lucky...id say the space is 2 by 2..maybe a little bigger..closer to 3 prolly...idk how many watts..round 400-500 id say...thanks man


----------



## Mr.Vega (Aug 30, 2013)

Hell yeah!!....just found out got approved for the new house....this is awesome...prolly be moved in within the nxt couple weeks. ....im pumped abt this new closet ill have to wrk with..ima grow a couple monsters


----------



## MD914 (Aug 30, 2013)

Mr.Vega said:


> Hell yeah!!....just found out got approved for the new house....this is awesome...prolly be moved in within the nxt couple weeks. ....im pumped abt this new closet ill have to wrk with..ima grow a couple monsters


Congrats!! From the looks of it I think you could grow a monster in damn near any space you've got!!


----------



## Mr.Vega (Aug 30, 2013)

MD914 said:


> Congrats!! From the looks of it I think you could grow a monster in damn near any space you've got!!


thanks missy....I love the weed...


----------



## Mr.Vega (Aug 30, 2013)

Just stay tuned for the nxt run....its gonna b a good one....ima start w 1 Afghan Kush x White Widow (ive been hangin on to two of those beans for a while now....and an Aurora Indica...


----------



## PaulN'Chuck (Aug 30, 2013)

Can I ask why just 3 plants? Just curious, really. When Im looking for a keeper pheno or something to grow again for lack of better words I normally grow between 20-40 small plants. 
Now seeing as we are different people with different thought processes, Im confused with the "grow monsters" concept with 3 beans of unknown sex. Maybe they are feminized? Talk to me, Im just curious. Cuz with a new space, why just 3?
If I come off rude, Im sorry. Im stoned. Have a hard time expressing myself sometimes


----------



## Mr.Vega (Aug 30, 2013)

PaulN'Chuck said:


> Can I ask why just 3 plants? Just curious, really. When Im looking for a keeper pheno or something to grow again for lack of better words I normally grow between 20-40 small plants.
> Now seeing as we are different people with different thought processes, Im confused with the "grow monsters" concept with 3 beans of unknown sex. Maybe they are feminized? Talk to me, Im just curious. Cuz with a new space, why just 3?
> If I come off rude, Im sorry. Im stoned. Have a hard time expressing myself sometimes


cause I got it like that........just watch...the afghan/ww n aurora are fem seeds....idk man I get lucky seems like...I havent run across a shitty pheno yet...some bttr than other of course but all worth keeping..i dont clone tho n have no reason to I like growing frm seed...I dont like fuckin around waitin n hopin cuts root when I could have a thriving plant in the meantime....


----------



## PaulN'Chuck (Aug 30, 2013)

Ok lol
Now i want to just leave it at that, but what about a male?

ALright, Ill just wait and see. Make sure you alert everybody about the new grow/thread


----------



## Mr.Vega (Aug 30, 2013)

And the space isnt anyhing to write home abt...ha...its just gonna b a closet


----------



## Mr.Vega (Aug 30, 2013)

PaulN'Chuck said:


> Ok lol
> Now i want to just leave it at that, but what about a male?
> 
> ALright, Ill just wait and see. Make sure you alert everybody about the new grow/thread


I dont have any use for a male at this point...I know another grower in my area who has more room n if I provide the plants hell let me breed em there as long as I give him seeds or cuts...


----------



## Mr.Vega (Aug 30, 2013)

PaulN'Chuck said:


> Ok lol
> Now i want to just leave it at that, but what about a male?
> 
> ALright, Ill just wait and see. Make sure you alert everybody about the new grow/thread


I will man...n a monster to me may not b a monster to most real growers...but for cfls n a closet itll b a monster..ha


----------



## woody333333 (Aug 30, 2013)

Mr.Vega said:


> cause I got it like that........just watch...the afghan/ww n aurora are fem seeds....idk man I get lucky seems like...I havent run across a shitty pheno yet...some bttr than other of course but all worth keeping..i dont clone tho n have no reason to I like growing frm seed...I dont like fuckin around waitin n hopin cuts root when I could have a thriving plant in the meantime....


holy shit vega thats crazy talk.........growing from seed is gonna bite u in the ass one of these days


----------



## Mr.Vega (Aug 30, 2013)

woody333333 said:


> holy shit vega thats crazy talk.........growing from seed is gonna bite u in the ass one of these days


Why?.........if I dont like the way it looks ill toss it n sprout another....im in no rush....if I was growing on a larger scale id consider cloning...I cloned a couple once n I didnt like the whole process...they take too long to get goin


----------



## MD914 (Aug 30, 2013)

woody333333 said:


> holy shit vega thats crazy talk.........growing from seed is gonna bite u in the ass one of these days


Im curious Woody...is there an organic way to clone? Or do you have to use chemicals?


----------



## Mr.Vega (Aug 30, 2013)

MD914 said:


> Im curious Woody...is there an organic way to clone? Or do you have to use chemicals?


U can clone in just water if ya wanna


----------



## dlftmyers (Aug 30, 2013)

Mr.Vega said:


> U can clone in just water if ya wanna


But only in Kona Nigari Water http://www.therichest.com/entertainment/the-top-10-most-exotic-and-expensive-bottled-waters-in-the-world/


----------



## woody333333 (Aug 30, 2013)

MD914 said:


> Im curious Woody...is there an organic way to clone? Or do you have to use chemicals?


sure....... i clone in a fish tank float em on a piece of styrofoam.... plain water.............you can drop your clones str8 into soil if thats what you want......... you dont have to use rooting hormones........ im not sure but the powdered probably is organic ....


----------



## Mr.Vega (Aug 30, 2013)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cT7hCXOENIw&feature=youtube_gdata_player

Geez......watch this.....yall kill me w this fine line between chem n organic...blah hlah blah


----------



## hbbum (Aug 30, 2013)

My method that finally worked for me was what I called the IDGAF method.. I just put my clipping in a solo cup for a couple weeks in the window, changing the water every few days when I remembered. Next thing I knew they had little dangling roots. I think I put a little superthrive in the water a couple times. My previous attempts when I tried using clonex, rock wool or straight into soil did not work out for me. Then again I am a rookie so I probably just didn't give them enough time with my other tries.

I will be doing the plain water method from now on, I like that it takes longer since it will allow me to keep them sitting in a cup for a few weeks while the mother is flowering.


----------



## MD914 (Aug 30, 2013)

Good info!! I thought you had to use rooting hormone...wondered how you could do it organically!! Cool!!


----------



## Mr.Vega (Aug 30, 2013)

Cloning in straight water wrkd for me.....I learned it frm my nana


----------



## Mr.Vega (Aug 30, 2013)

MD914 said:


> Good info!! I thought you had to use rooting hormone...wondered how you could do it organically!! Cool!!


....u didnt watch the video did u?...


----------



## woody333333 (Aug 30, 2013)

Mr.Vega said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cT7hCXOENIw&feature=youtube_gdata_player
> 
> Geez......watch this.....yall kill me w this fine line between chem n organic...blah hlah blah


that video isnt worth watching ........he doesnt actually say anything.......circle talk


----------



## Mr.Vega (Aug 30, 2013)

woody333333 said:


> that video isnt worth watching ........he doesnt actually say anything.......circle talk


????? ...........?????.....I understood him just fine


----------



## woody333333 (Aug 30, 2013)

Mr.Vega said:


> ????? ...........?????.....I understood him just fine


well whats he saying then? ....... just sounded stupid to me


----------



## Mr.Vega (Aug 30, 2013)

Ive been pumpin every kinda dope I can get into my body for the last 20years like I had to have it to live.....im not sweatin the 1/8 of a teaspoon of mg that I dilute into a gallon of water n feed my plant once a week....plus you prolly eat worse things on a daily basis....and u bttr nvr drink tap water either if ur so organic


----------



## Mr.Vega (Aug 30, 2013)

woody333333 said:


> well whats he saying then? ....... just sounded stupid to me


???? For real woody?....did u even watch it?.....im not typing it all out...I like u but im of the opinion that uve gotten caught up/kinda brain washed w this organic nonsense


----------



## woody333333 (Aug 30, 2013)

Mr.Vega said:


> Ive been pumpin every kinda dope I can get into my body for the last 20years like I had to have it to live.....im not sweatin the 1/8 of a teaspoon of mg that I dilute into a gallon of water n feed my plant once a week....plus you prolly eat worse things on a daily basis....and u bttr nvr drink tap water either if u so organic


theres a big difference between eating something and smoking it............


----------



## Mr.Vega (Aug 30, 2013)

Dudes a botanist


----------



## Mr.Vega (Aug 30, 2013)

woody333333 said:


> theres a big difference between eating something and smoking it............


Well obviously


----------



## woody333333 (Aug 30, 2013)

Mr.Vega said:


> ???? For real woody?....did u even watch it?.....im not typing it all out...I like u but im of the opinion that uve gotten caught up/kinda brain washed w this organic nonsense


i watched it......he just defined organic and said all nutes come from an organic source and not to smoke agent orange.....fukn stupid ass waste of time........ i watched a few of his other videos also


----------



## Mr.Vega (Aug 30, 2013)

I really do not wanna get into this chem organic debate....it really doesnt interest me ......I really think its trivial


----------



## Mr.Vega (Aug 30, 2013)

woody333333 said:


> i watched it......he just defined organic and said all nutes come from an organic source and not to smoke agent orange.....fukn stupid ass waste of time........ i watched a few of his other videos also


I wanna smoke some of ur pot some day.....fuck id just like to see it to b honest


----------



## Mr.Vega (Aug 30, 2013)

Can I send u a camera?


----------



## woody333333 (Aug 30, 2013)

Mr.Vega said:


> I really do not wanna get into this chem organic debate....it really doesnt interest me ......I really think its trivial


ya but your opinion is based on what you hear from guys trying to sell shit on youtube....not experience.....fukn 3rd grow pro


----------



## Mr.Vega (Aug 30, 2013)

I knw it sounds all cool n its the hip thing to do n all but im just not buyin into it....I see some of these so called organic growers plants....im not impressed


----------



## woody333333 (Aug 30, 2013)

Mr.Vega said:


> Can I send u a camera?


save your money.....buy a light


----------



## Mr.Vega (Aug 30, 2013)

woody333333 said:


> ya but your opinion is based on what you hear from guys trying to sell shit on youtube....not experience.....fukn 3rd grow pro


Didnt take me long did it....


----------



## Mr.Vega (Aug 30, 2013)

N he wasnt tryin to sell me nuthin


----------



## woody333333 (Aug 30, 2013)

Mr.Vega said:


> I knw it sounds all cool n its the hip thing to do n all but im just not buyin into it....I see some of these so called organic growers plants....im not impresses


youre not looking in the right place...........just about everybody is growing bigger than you........


----------



## woody333333 (Aug 30, 2013)

Mr.Vega said:


> Didnt take me long did it....


thats the point........3rd grow and u know everything


----------



## Mr.Vega (Aug 30, 2013)

woody333333 said:


> youre not looking in the right place...........just about everybody is growing bigger than you........


I know woody im just a petty cfl closet grower....I have no idea what im doin


----------



## woody333333 (Aug 30, 2013)

Mr.Vega said:


> N he wasnt tryin to sell me nuthin


........seeds.........


----------



## Mr.Vega (Aug 30, 2013)

woody333333 said:


> thats the point........3rd grow and u know everything


I nvr sd that.....I sd I think this organic chem bullshit is trivial....u watch too much subcool


----------



## woody333333 (Aug 30, 2013)

Mr.Vega said:


> I know woody im just a petty cfl closet grower....I have no idea what im doin


you really dont..........


----------



## Mr.Vega (Aug 30, 2013)

woody333333 said:


> ........seeds.........


No he wasnt!!!!


----------



## woody333333 (Aug 30, 2013)

Mr.Vega said:


> I nvr sd that.....I sd I think this organic chem bullshit is trivial....u watch too much subcool


i dont watch any........ cant stand his voice


----------



## Mr.Vega (Aug 30, 2013)

woody333333 said:


> you really dont..........


Well I know enuf to make me happy n thats all I give a fk abt


----------



## woody333333 (Aug 30, 2013)

Mr.Vega said:


> Well I know enuf to make me happy n thats all I give a fk abt


gonna be kickn yourself in the ass one of these days.......have to come back and tell me i was right again


----------



## dlftmyers (Aug 30, 2013)

I'm not trying to start anything I was just wonder why Woody always seems to give you a hard time why?


----------



## woody333333 (Aug 30, 2013)

dlftmyers said:


> I'm not trying to start anything I was just wonder why Woody always seems to give you a hard time why?


he killed my birds


----------



## Mr.Vega (Aug 30, 2013)

dlftmyers said:


> I'm not trying to start anything I was just wonder why Woody always seems to give you a hard time why?


Its amusing to him


----------



## Mr.Vega (Aug 30, 2013)

woody333333 said:


> he killed my birds


Man fuck ur birds.....


----------



## Mr.Vega (Aug 30, 2013)

woody333333 said:


> gonna be kickn yourself in the ass one of these days.......have to come back and tell me i was right again


Im a man I can admit when im wrong


----------



## Mr.Vega (Aug 30, 2013)

Yall aint figured woody out yet?


----------



## woody333333 (Aug 30, 2013)

Mr.Vega said:


> Im a man I can admit when im wrong


great.......but learning from your own mistakes isnt necessary


----------



## woody333333 (Aug 30, 2013)

Mr.Vega said:


> Yall aint figured woody out yet?


there ya go thinkn you know everything again


----------



## Mr.Vega (Aug 30, 2013)

woody333333 said:


> there ya go thinkn you know everything again


Uh huh.....


----------



## dlftmyers (Aug 30, 2013)

woody333333 said:


> he killed my birds


Okay I was kind of expecting an answer like that, But really why?


----------



## Mr.Vega (Aug 30, 2013)

dlftmyers said:


> Okay I was kind of expecting an answer like that, But really why?


...I cant give u an honest answer w out u thinkin im crazy


----------



## dlftmyers (Aug 30, 2013)

Mr.Vega said:


> ...I cant give u an honest answer w out u thinkin im crazy


Come on now I have to hear this


----------



## Mr.Vega (Aug 30, 2013)

dlftmyers said:


> Come on now I have to hear this


Hahaha.....


----------



## Mr.Vega (Aug 30, 2013)

I have a bttr ?....who is woody?...for all I knw hes sittin there w four computers w a plethora of cannabis knowledge n just reciting it in his own words....n runnin around bein an ass on god only knows what kinda weird websites....maybe this is his fun.


----------



## woody333333 (Aug 30, 2013)

Mr.Vega said:


> I have a bttr ?....who is woody?...for all I knw hes sittin there w four computers w a plethora of cannabis knowledge n just reciting it in his own words....n runnin around bein an ass on god only knows what kinda weird websites....maybe this is his fun.


----------



## woody333333 (Aug 30, 2013)

dlftmyers said:


> Okay I was kind of expecting an answer like that, But really why?


4 real........


----------



## dlftmyers (Aug 30, 2013)

woody333333 said:


> 4 real........


Do tell more about the dead bird's


----------



## Mr.Vega (Aug 31, 2013)

dlftmyers said:


> Do tell more about the dead bird's


If u get anything out of him ur bttr than I am....he nvr tels me shit


----------



## Mr.Vega (Aug 31, 2013)

woody333333 said:


> 4 real........


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=obWOZcYK0fY&feature=youtube_gdata_player

Here he is dtfmyres....he nvr shows anything on here but i found him on you tube long ago...

********WOODYS GROW********


----------



## Mr.Vega (Aug 31, 2013)

...here's #2...I guess shes comin along ok I wldnt know apparently I have no idea what im doing...we'll see what happens.


----------



## Mr.Vega (Aug 31, 2013)

....chunky


----------



## MD914 (Aug 31, 2013)

Mr.Vega said:


> ....u didnt watch the video did u?...


I JUST watched the video!! I was trying to wrap things up at work and when I got home things went to SHIT!!

In all honesty, I kinda already had that opinion (somewhat) and in the first episode of Breaking Bad, Walt pretty much summed it up that way too!! Lol


----------



## MD914 (Aug 31, 2013)

woody333333 said:


> theres a big difference between eating something and smoking it............


Are you sure about that?


----------



## MD914 (Aug 31, 2013)

woody333333 said:


> great.......but learning from your own mistakes isnt necessary


Some say its the BEST way to learn


----------



## MD914 (Aug 31, 2013)

Mr.Vega said:


> View attachment 2798883View attachment 2798884...here's #2...I guess shes comin along ok I wldnt know apparently I have no idea what im doing...we'll see what happens.


They say the proof is in the puddin' and you sir, be puddin' out some nice buds!!


----------



## MD914 (Aug 31, 2013)

woody333333 said:


>


WOODY!!! Your kinda HOT!! Lol


----------



## MD914 (Aug 31, 2013)

I have to say though, organic foods DO taste better...no denying that but I wonder if its because its organic or if its because its NOT genetically modified...


----------



## Mr.Vega (Aug 31, 2013)

MD914 said:


> They say the proof is in the puddin' and you sir, be puddin' out some nice buds!!


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gHhyesuBr-Y&feature=youtube_gdata_player

And u know this....


----------



## MD914 (Aug 31, 2013)

Mr.Vega said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gHhyesuBr-Y&feature=youtube_gdata_player
> 
> And u know this....


Thats what Im talkin' BOUT!! LMAO!!


----------



## MD914 (Aug 31, 2013)

Mr.Vega said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=obWOZcYK0fY&feature=youtube_gdata_player
> 
> Here he is dtfmyres....he nvr shows anything on here but i found him on you tube long ago...
> 
> ********WOODYS GROW********


OMG!! I couldn't maintain myself after seeing the dead plant!!! Hahaha!! Laughing so hard my clients think I'm crazy!!! Woodsy gonna be PISSED!!!


----------



## Mr.Vega (Aug 31, 2013)

MD914 said:


> OMG!! I couldn't maintain myself after seeing the dead plant!!! Hahaha!! Laughing so hard my clients think I'm crazy!!! Woodsy gonna be PISSED!!!


.....he can be mad at himself....its not my fault his plant died...


----------



## woody333333 (Aug 31, 2013)

MD914 said:


> Are you sure about that?


......yes........


----------



## woody333333 (Aug 31, 2013)

MD914 said:


> Some say its the BEST way to learn


ya well........ those people are stupid.........would you need to get hit by a car to learn that you should look both ways?


----------



## dlftmyers (Aug 31, 2013)

[video=youtube;nEhasAF_Tco]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nEhasAF_Tco&amp;list=UUwjZ_nKN0LuqI0jN5QYvEOA[/video]


----------



## woody333333 (Aug 31, 2013)

.........still no..........


----------



## Mr.Vega (Aug 31, 2013)

woody333333 said:


> ya well........ those people are stupid.........would you need to get hit by a car to learn that you should look both ways?


Oh please...cmon woody....


----------



## Mr.Vega (Aug 31, 2013)

woody333333 said:


> .........still no..........


Its fkd up u crack on everyone for cfls but thats what u use...ha


----------



## Mr.Vega (Aug 31, 2013)

dlftmyers said:


> [video=youtube;nEhasAF_Tco]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nEhasAF_Tco&amp;list=UUwjZ_nKN0LuqI0jN5QYvEOA[/video]


Woody ur voice sounds kinda....I dunno...gay....haha


----------



## MD914 (Aug 31, 2013)

woody333333 said:


> ya well........ those people are stupid.........would you need to get hit by a car to learn that you should look both ways?


We aren't talking about life and death here Woody...haven't you ever made mistakes? 
Will you ever show us something? (PLEASE nothing involving a speedo)


----------



## Mr.Vega (Aug 31, 2013)

Half oz cash crop....bahahahaha....bro that voice.... (Mr.Vega shivvers)


----------



## Mr.Vega (Aug 31, 2013)

dlftmyers said:


> [video=youtube;nEhasAF_Tco]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nEhasAF_Tco&amp;list=UUwjZ_nKN0LuqI0jN5QYvEOA[/video]


no wonder he calls himself "woody"....haha...whats he thinkin abt?


----------



## MD914 (Aug 31, 2013)

Mr.Vega said:


> Half oz cash crop....bahahahaha....bro that voice.... (Mr.Vega shivvers)


I was particularly impressed with the 7 grams harvested in the Woody video you posted....Im STILL laughing!! Hahaha!!!


----------



## Mr.Vega (Aug 31, 2013)

MD914 said:


> We aren't talking about life and death here Woody...haven't you ever made mistakes?
> Will you ever show us something? (PLEASE nothing involving a speedo)


No wonder he likes that speedo pic so much....hahaha


----------



## Mr.Vega (Aug 31, 2013)

Im fkn rollin!!!!!!


----------



## MD914 (Aug 31, 2013)

Mr.Vega said:


> Half oz cash crop....bahahahaha....bro that voice.... (Mr.Vega shivvers)


This is what I thought of when I heard that voice...


----------



## Mr.Vega (Aug 31, 2013)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fYPxQL0h_go&feature=youtube_gdata_player

Hahaha....is that all organic?...nice scrog


----------



## Mr.Vega (Aug 31, 2013)

MD914 said:


> This is what I thought of when I heard that voice...View attachment 2799411


Bahahahahahaha


----------



## MD914 (Aug 31, 2013)

Mr.Vega said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fYPxQL0h_go&feature=youtube_gdata_player
> 
> Hahaha....is that all organic?...nice scrog


Bitchiiiiin (Pauly Shore voice)


----------



## Sire Killem All (Aug 31, 2013)

woody333333 said:


> great.......but learning from your own mistakes isnt necessary





woody333333 said:


> ya well........ those people are stupid.........would you need to get hit by a car to learn that you should look both ways?


lol there is normally 4 ways to look out...


----------



## Mr.Vega (Aug 31, 2013)

MD914 said:


> Bitchiiiiin (Pauly Shore voice)



"I dont want none of ur chemical bud"


----------



## Mr.Vega (Aug 31, 2013)

God hes gonna fkn hate me.....


----------



## MD914 (Aug 31, 2013)

Mr.Vega said:


> God hes gonna fkn hate me.....


Nah...he's secretly laughing with us...he just pretends to be a grouch


----------



## dlftmyers (Aug 31, 2013)

MD914 said:


> Nah...he's secretly laughing with us...he just pretends to be a grouch


That's what I was thinking to


----------



## dlftmyers (Aug 31, 2013)

Vega how do you control you temps?


----------



## MD914 (Aug 31, 2013)

Vega what's the best way to dry?


----------



## hbbum (Aug 31, 2013)

Here we go..


----------



## Mr.Vega (Aug 31, 2013)

hbbum said:


> Here we go.. View attachment 2799473


Omg....hahahahahah.....hahahahahahahahahahahahaha!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!***********


----------



## Mr.Vega (Aug 31, 2013)

Plz make that ur avatar woody.....


----------



## dlftmyers (Aug 31, 2013)

Mr.Vega said:


> Plz make that ur avatar woody.....


I think you mean Lord Woody


----------



## Mr.Vega (Aug 31, 2013)

MD914 said:


> Vega what's the best way to dry?


I like this ? cause I love my method..cut whole branches n trim fan leaves leaving most sugar trim...the good stff....hang in a cool dark place..70degrees or so for 3-5-7days depending on bud size...as they feel crispy on the outside trim buds off branch into brown paper bag...seal for 12hours...when u open they will be spongy agn...leave em out n scatter em in a box or somthing w no lid n let em dry for 12hrs...bk in the brown bag for 12...do this for two days...then jars...leave em in jars for 12hours then chk em..if spongy agn let em stay out til crisp then bk in jar repeat until completely dry....then leave in jar


----------



## Mr.Vega (Aug 31, 2013)

Aftr a couple weeks in jar is when they really start gettin good


----------



## MD914 (Aug 31, 2013)

Mr.Vega said:


> Plz make that ur avatar woody.....


He CAN'T!!! Mr Organic cant face us with a plastic Woody!!!! Bahahahahaha!! OMFG!!! I'm DYIN' HERE!!!


----------



## Mr.Vega (Aug 31, 2013)

MD914 said:


> He CAN'T!!! Mr Organic cant face us with a plastic Woody!!!! Bahahahahaha!! OMFG!!! I'm DYIN' HERE!!!


No no no.....here he is....


----------



## Mr.Vega (Aug 31, 2013)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=agixbSa51QA&feature=youtube_gdata_player

Ima switch up the pace....ill be home in a bit for some updated shots...


----------



## Mr.Vega (Aug 31, 2013)

snapped a couple quick shots before lites out....seems like shes slowin down some....shes stil got a ways to go


----------



## Mr.Vega (Sep 1, 2013)

Man fuck this place yall can have this shit.....


----------



## Sire Killem All (Sep 1, 2013)

random outburst?


----------



## hbbum (Sep 1, 2013)

Woody log in with the wrong account?


----------



## ricky1lung (Sep 1, 2013)

Mr.Vega said:


> Man fuck this place yall can have this shit.....


Dont worry about it, just keep pluggin away at your grow. Looks great btw, thats all
that really matters.


----------



## Mr.Vega (Sep 1, 2013)

Thanks man....thats sum bullshit tho that shit just gets to slide...I mean wtf?....me or u would b outta here if we pulled a stunt like that.


----------



## MD914 (Sep 1, 2013)

Was it something we said?


----------



## ricky1lung (Sep 1, 2013)

Mr.Vega said:


> No missy ...fkn subcool...in his weed nerd thread they brought ny name up tlkn shit n I popped up to defend myself n sub went bk later and edited my posts to say some gay shit bout dicks n stff...go chk it out third frm last page but the post leading up to it were a few pages before.
> 
> It even says "edited by subcool" at the bottom


Gotta say it's some weak juice. Hopefully his character is reflected upon his wallet when more
people see his true form.


----------



## Mr.Vega (Sep 1, 2013)

Thanks everyone...its just frustrating...


----------



## Mr.Vega (Sep 1, 2013)

This place is just like the real world...its all who u are n who u know...we are not all equal here


----------



## MD914 (Sep 1, 2013)

Mr.Vega said:


> This place is just like the real world...its all who u are n who u know...we are not all equal here


Thats true...we are not all equal here. He is Sub-human


----------



## sunni (Sep 1, 2013)

Mr vega i ask you to drop the discussion, you are in multiple threads abotu this i asked you to report your issues you refused
all you want to do is make him look bad and everyone swoon over you and your hurt feelings
you cant be a big complainer and want nothing done of it.


----------



## Mr.Vega (Sep 1, 2013)

.................


----------



## sunni (Sep 1, 2013)

Mr.Vega said:


> .................


i know i know its frustrating read my pm and youll see what i mean 
youre just going about this the wrong way man,


----------



## Mr.Vega (Sep 1, 2013)

I wont say another word abt it.


----------



## dlftmyers (Sep 1, 2013)

Lets get some more pics of your girl


----------



## Mr.Vega (Sep 1, 2013)

sunni said:


> Mr vega i ask you to drop the discussion, you are in multiple threads abotu this i asked you to report your issues you refused
> all you want to do is make him look bad and everyone swoon over you and your hurt feelings
> you cant be a big complainer and want nothing done of it.


My feelings were nvr hurt I laughed from the first second I saw it...hysterically actually. ..honest engine....but I did wanna make him look bad I admit that.


----------



## brimck325 (Sep 1, 2013)

he doesn't need any help


----------



## hbbum (Sep 1, 2013)

Seriously, I cannot believe someone would behave like that (I saw the thread) on a medium that is being used to promote their business. Not only does it make him look bad, it makes RIU look bad for having that type of behavior from one of their moderators.


----------



## sunni (Sep 1, 2013)

hbbum said:


> Seriously, I cannot believe someone would behave like that (I saw the thread) on a medium that is being used to promote their business. Not only does it make him look bad, it makes RIU look bad for having that type of behavior from one of their moderators.


*covers ears* LALALALLALALA WERE MOVING ON FROM THIS END OF DISCUSSSIONNNNN lol


----------



## Mr.Vega (Sep 1, 2013)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lVjeKltMVJs&feature=youtube_gdata_player

Commercial break.....


----------



## dlftmyers (Sep 1, 2013)

[video=youtube;lVjeKltMVJs]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lVjeKltMVJs&amp;feature=youtube_gdata_player[/video]


----------



## dlftmyers (Sep 1, 2013)

[video=youtube;cXVozYTWoos]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cXVozYTWoos[/video]


----------



## Mr.Vega (Sep 1, 2013)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gh-1FhDNw_Y&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## dlftmyers (Sep 1, 2013)

[video=youtube;gh-1FhDNw_Y]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gh-1FhDNw_Y&amp;feature=youtube_gdata_player[/video]


----------



## dlftmyers (Sep 1, 2013)

[video=youtube;o6KYUaazWFk]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o6KYUaazWFk[/video]


----------



## Mr.Vega (Sep 1, 2013)

...I wish yall could smell this thing...its crazy smellin


----------



## hbbum (Sep 1, 2013)

Looks amazing bro, she looks to be filling in nicely. Looks way more than 5 weeks


----------



## dlftmyers (Sep 1, 2013)

Can you get any pics from the top of the colas?


----------



## Mr.Vega (Sep 1, 2013)

Not now shes asleep...ill see if I hve any tho
Thanks guys


----------



## Mr.Vega (Sep 1, 2013)

Nope man dont have any....im off tmmrw tho ill get some in the AM....the little plants blowin up ill show her too...shes been on 12/12 from seed next to this one


----------



## Mr.Vega (Sep 1, 2013)

hbbum said:


> Looks amazing bro, she looks to be filling in nicely. Looks way more than 5 weeks


Ima say shes abt 40days today...I was lookin bk earlier thru the thread n thats abt rite


----------



## Mr.Vega (Sep 1, 2013)

I cant imagine what 20more days is gonna bring.....


----------



## Mr.Vega (Sep 1, 2013)

...chk this guy out...he was in my laundry room today


----------



## dlftmyers (Sep 1, 2013)

Looks like he is ready to fight then go steal your weed


----------



## dlftmyers (Sep 1, 2013)

Or he could just be begging for some


----------



## Mr.Vega (Sep 1, 2013)

Ha.....he looks alien....ha


----------



## Mr.Vega (Sep 2, 2013)

Ok I just dedicated the small plant to practice/training/experiment on suppercropping...when I woke her up this morning I bent n broke her four main branches...nothin crazy just a pinch n a bend n folded over...Ive nver done this before so we'll see what hppns...I see a lot of growers doing this n im all abt traing so I may work this I to my schedule....couple concerns tho #1 on one of the branches when I pinched n bent I could see the wall of the branch split open...this is ok I assume?..yes?...#2 ive had her on 12/12 since seed n I saw 4female preflowers on her this mrng..I prolly wont be doin much else to her after she recovers...I prolly never shoulda started this one w the move n everything...I dont knw what ima do w her at the new spot...itll be runnin 24hour lite for vegging the new crop...I may have to give this one away..???


----------



## Flaming Pie (Sep 2, 2013)

As long as she didnt split in half or completely off she will recover in a few days.


----------



## Mr.Vega (Sep 2, 2013)

Cool...no it was just a little vertical split in the skin...nothing major n I kinda expected as much...thanks flame...ha it was like 30mins ago n she's already tryin to straighten up...ill get pics in a bit.. we're packin n movin n the wifes packed all my coffee makin stff.........I gotta run to the store...


----------



## Mr.Vega (Sep 2, 2013)

dlftmyers said:


> Looks like he is ready to fight then go steal your weed


Haha...hes got his hands up like he wants to get down dont he...ha...


----------



## dlftmyers (Sep 2, 2013)

When I super cropped My small lst plat a snap that thing almost off and sense it was an experiment I just left it alone, That bitch grew back with no problem, Sometimes I think they like it when you treat them a little ruff and I have some that split open in the middle of the stem but they always seem to grow back. I think its better to do it on a healthy plant,. I have only done it during veg so far, I have not tried it during flowering yet, But once they heal they get these big ass knuckles and from what I was told those knuckles are like super high ways to the plants it lets the nutes pass threw quicker or something like that?


----------



## Mr.Vega (Sep 2, 2013)

....The Funk


----------



## Mr.Vega (Sep 2, 2013)

Ur top shots in there dtfmyers


----------



## Mr.Vega (Sep 2, 2013)

Somebody call "High Times"....hahaha


----------



## Mr.Vega (Sep 2, 2013)

Everything I bent down is standin bk up....she just lives down there in a little hole w not much light on 12\12 frm seed...ima transplant her soon...pots full of roots comin outta the holes in the bottom. .....I fed her today...just a touch


----------



## PaulN'Chuck (Sep 2, 2013)

You keep the mantis?


----------



## Mr.Vega (Sep 2, 2013)

No....I dont need him...I have zero pests...thank god


----------



## dlftmyers (Sep 2, 2013)

thanks Vega


----------



## dlftmyers (Sep 2, 2013)

Just messed with the colors a little but she was still beautiful before I had adjusted them


----------



## Mr.Vega (Sep 2, 2013)

Thats Purdy. ...


----------



## Mr.Vega (Sep 2, 2013)




----------



## Mr.Vega (Sep 3, 2013)

....here it is...the new garden...comin soon to a thread near u.


----------



## woody333333 (Sep 3, 2013)

Mr.Vega said:


> View attachment 2802946....here it is...the new garden...comin soon to a thread near u.


just the right size for a 600


----------



## Mr.Vega (Sep 3, 2013)

My thoughts exactly...im workin on it


----------



## hbbum (Sep 3, 2013)

Damn bro, you will be able to kill it with some space and lighting


----------



## Mr.Vega (Sep 3, 2013)

Im very excited...


----------



## lospsi (Sep 3, 2013)

Are you going hps Vega?


----------



## Mr.Vega (Sep 3, 2013)

Yes eventually. ..couple months prly tho


----------



## dlftmyers (Sep 3, 2013)

what are the dimensions


----------



## Mr.Vega (Sep 3, 2013)

Three feet deep four feet wide....very tall.


----------



## hbbum (Sep 3, 2013)

Congrats.. I am so happy for your new big space




oops


----------



## Mr.Vega (Sep 3, 2013)

Haha...well dont b too jealous just yet....ima have to run the closet as 12/12 only becuz its in the bedroom..I cant have light blazin outta the closet all nite..its notta big deal I have another little spot I can veg em for a bit on 24 but I kinda like 12/12 from seed it gives me the chance to run a bunch of diff strains at once..I can prolly run 8 plants in there 12/12 from seed...we'll see im just gettin stff moved in today...im lettin the plant finish where its at...we dont have to b outta there til the 15th so ima chop her that day.


----------



## hbbum (Sep 3, 2013)

You could run some panda film on the inside of the door to block out light?


----------



## grorite (Sep 4, 2013)

just letting you know the dates still the same. been dealing with some things around here but everything looks on track so far. hope your doing good man.


----------



## Mr.Vega (Sep 4, 2013)

Yeah im good man..thanks for askin...thats cool man everything goin good w u?...hows the grow?


----------



## grorite (Sep 4, 2013)

Mr.Vega said:


> Yeah im good man..thanks for askin...thats cool man everything goin good w u?...hows the grow?


yeah im good just a little ruff patch. few more weeks veg then ill be flipping this batch to flower.


----------



## Mr.Vega (Sep 4, 2013)

Shes gettin there...very sticky..very stinky...very dense...I plucked a lower off two days ago n smoked it this morning n im fried...really sweet taste and smell but skunky too...its complex


----------



## Mr.Vega (Sep 4, 2013)

I thinned out abt twenty leaves this mrng...all yellow n just pulled off easily....its helpin bigtime w light penetration.


----------



## hbbum (Sep 4, 2013)

Damn, those are filling out nicely. When do you estimate they will be ready?


----------



## Mr.Vega (Sep 4, 2013)

Bout 10days to two weeks..thanks man..they're chunks


----------



## Mr.Vega (Sep 4, 2013)

"Fillin in w meat" as they say...ha


----------



## hbbum (Sep 4, 2013)

Awesome, 'bout the same here. I expect to be harvesting on the 14th 

I did what I said I was not going to, took a little popcorn bud from the bottom and tossed it in a paper bag in the garage.


----------



## Mr.Vega (Sep 4, 2013)

goin 60 over the bridge w her face out...she loves it...ha


----------



## MD914 (Sep 4, 2013)

hbbum said:


> Awesome, 'bout the same here. I expect to be harvesting on the 14th
> 
> I did what I said I was not going to, took a little popcorn bud from the bottom and tossed it in a paper bag in the garage.


My birthday is the 14th...if you harvest your girl on the 14th it's HIGHLY likely that it will be FIRE!!!!  (just saying)


----------



## MD914 (Sep 4, 2013)

Mr.Vega said:


> View attachment 2804210goin 60 over the bridge w her face out...she loves it...ha


That would probably kill this little one...lol


----------



## Mr.Vega (Sep 4, 2013)

Here's the soil I use for base....just picked a bag up ....


----------



## woody333333 (Sep 4, 2013)

MD914 said:


> That would probably kill this little one...lol


thats a nice little one.......... is it a girl?


----------



## MD914 (Sep 4, 2013)

woody333333 said:


> thats a nice little one.......... is it a girl?


He's a boy...1 lb 15 oz...


----------



## lospsi (Sep 4, 2013)

Mr.Vega said:


> Here's the soil I use for base....just picked a bag up ....View attachment 2804216


Mr Vega can you give more information about the soil N-P-K, PH etc.


----------



## woody333333 (Sep 4, 2013)

MD914 said:


> He's a boy...1 lb 15 oz...


feed him fruit loops?


----------



## MD914 (Sep 4, 2013)

woody333333 said:


> feed him fruit loops?


Never!! That stuff is full of chemicals and preservatives!!


----------



## woody333333 (Sep 4, 2013)

MD914 said:


> Never!! That stuff is full of chemicals and preservatives!!


those little ones have sugar issues sometimes.......youre all over it i hope?.......tube of nutrical in the fridge?......


----------



## MD914 (Sep 4, 2013)

woody333333 said:


> those little ones have sugar issues sometimes.......youre all over it i hope?.......tube of nutrical in the fridge?......


Belongs to one of my clients but yes...he has sugar issues and has to get those drops on the regular. I can't have a little one like that because of this slobbery beast...she might eat it!!


----------



## Mr.Vega (Sep 4, 2013)

lospsi said:


> Mr Vega can you give more information about the soil N-P-K, PH etc.


??? Idk???....haha...Im not into that stuff...hold up ill chk tho


----------



## woody333333 (Sep 4, 2013)

Mr.Vega said:


> ??? Idk???....haha...Im not into that stuff...hold up ill chk tho


soil less..........0-0-0


----------



## Mr.Vega (Sep 4, 2013)

I thought so...


----------



## MD914 (Sep 4, 2013)

Hey Vega! Since you "don't get around much" I thought Id share my pics of my 2nd grow...the first (my triploid) is already alternating nodes...only topped once and I've got 3 main colas. The other 2 have been topped twice (2nd top just last night) I think Im gonna try some LST on one and leave the other to do what it chooses...I dunno yet...

I don't know WHAT happened to those pics! Hahaha...the one in the blue pot is the triploid


----------



## Mr.Vega (Sep 4, 2013)

They look awesome...lst is always good..I think u should.


----------



## Mr.Vega (Sep 5, 2013)




----------



## Mr.Vega (Sep 5, 2013)

the little ones takin off...shes split for 8


----------



## MD914 (Sep 5, 2013)

Mr.Vega said:


> View attachment 2805453View attachment 2805454View attachment 2805455View attachment 2805456View attachment 2805457the little ones takin off...shes split for 8


How "old" is the little one? Are you mainlinging her too? Nervous about trying that myself...


----------



## Mr.Vega (Sep 5, 2013)

No ive just been toppin her...thats it..idk how old id say a couple weeks maybe...practice lst n topping b4 u go for an all out mainline...its hard on the plant


----------



## MD914 (Sep 5, 2013)

Mr.Vega said:


> No ive just been toppin her...thats it..idk how old id say a couple weeks maybe...practice lst n topping b4 u go for an all out mainline...its hard on the plant


Yeah...got the topping down gonna try the LST this go round for sure...
i know your little one is older than mine and they popped through 4 weeks ago...


----------



## Mr.Vega (Sep 5, 2013)

I really have no idea what day I popped her...shes showin preflowers in several places so yeah ur prolly rite


----------



## Mr.Vega (Sep 5, 2013)

....im really happy w this plant...

...found this fossil when I was a kid in the creek behind my buddies house...flippin rocks for crawdads n ran across it...ive kept it like 30years


----------



## hbbum (Sep 5, 2013)

Is that Baka's feet over at your place?


----------



## Mr.Vega (Sep 5, 2013)

Oops....no thats his girl.....hahaha


Jk


----------



## hbbum (Sep 5, 2013)

ROFL. I wont tell, but make sure you wrap up


----------



## Mr.Vega (Sep 5, 2013)

No shit....haha


----------



## MD914 (Sep 5, 2013)

hbbum said:


> ROFL. I wont tell, but make sure you wrap up


  !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mr.Vega (Sep 5, 2013)




----------



## hbbum (Sep 5, 2013)

MD914 said:


> !!!!!!!!!!


Shh... Don't tell Baka Missy


----------



## Mr.Vega (Sep 6, 2013)

Thats wtf im tlkn abt!!!........them aint no little boy bulbs in there either...


----------



## Mr.Vega (Sep 6, 2013)

Im not thru yet....


----------



## woody333333 (Sep 6, 2013)

is that wire?.........wire fails


----------



## Mr.Vega (Sep 6, 2013)

these are tue 26watters I use...theyre good bulbs


----------



## Mr.Vega (Sep 6, 2013)

woody333333 said:


> is that wire?.........wire fails


is what wire?...mechanics wire to steel pole...its what I always use....dnt start on me this morning woody#3s


----------



## Mr.Vega (Sep 6, 2013)




----------



## woody333333 (Sep 6, 2013)

Mr.Vega said:


> is what wire?...mechanics wire to steel pole...its what I always use....dnt start on me this morning woody#3s


believe what you want .........i wouldnt hang anything w wire


----------



## MD914 (Sep 6, 2013)

hbbum said:


> Shh... Don't tell Baka Missy


No worries!! I'm trying to pretend like I didn't even SEE it!!  LOL


----------



## Mr.Vega (Sep 6, 2013)

U wldnt use cfls either....I prolly do alot of stff u dont or wldnt do....just sayin


----------



## Mr.Vega (Sep 6, 2013)




----------



## dlftmyers (Sep 6, 2013)

I thought woody had that cfl cash crop going?


----------



## Mr.Vega (Sep 6, 2013)

Jax says hello everyone...


----------



## Mr.Vega (Sep 6, 2013)

dlftmyers said:


> I thought woody had that cfl cash crop going?


Thats what im sayin....


----------



## Mr.Vega (Sep 6, 2013)




----------



## dlftmyers (Sep 6, 2013)

Are you going to make something where you can lower the whole pole with the lights on it or are just going to lower the light's individually


----------



## Mr.Vega (Sep 6, 2013)

I nvr adjust my lights only the plant...I move the plants up n down on stff as they grow


----------



## Mr.Vega (Sep 6, 2013)

Movin the little plant to the new closet tmmrw... ..shes growin really hard. ..shes very strong n healthy. ..this pheno seems to have a little more sativa like leaf structure than the other...when she was this age her leaves were really fat n indica-ish...shell love her new home shes gonna do big things there...


----------



## Mr.Vega (Sep 6, 2013)

I thru an Aurora indica n a WW x Afghan in a wet paper towel today...im ready to get this thing goin....
Aurora Indica is Northern Lights x Afghan Kush


----------



## Mr.Vega (Sep 6, 2013)




----------



## Mr.Vega (Sep 6, 2013)




----------



## Mr.Vega (Sep 7, 2013)

this things about finished...im startin to see ambers poppin up


----------



## hbbum (Sep 7, 2013)

Awesome, she looks so nice. Probably be harvesting about the same time, I plan on next week.


----------



## Mr.Vega (Sep 7, 2013)




----------



## Mr.Vega (Sep 7, 2013)

if u can zoom in on the close up pic n look behind the stub where I topped her u can see a white hair...shes a girl


----------



## MD914 (Sep 7, 2013)

Mr.Vega said:


> View attachment 2808698View attachment 2808699View attachment 2808700View attachment 2808701View attachment 2808702View attachment 2808733View attachment 2808734View attachment 2808737View attachment 2808754


WOWZERS!! Looks amazing!!


----------



## Mr.Vega (Sep 7, 2013)

Thanks missy.....


----------



## MD914 (Sep 7, 2013)

My first time tying one down  I think she liked it, exploding with new growth!!

When you clone in water do you do anything special? (I cut at 45 angle and scraped bottom 1/2 inch)


----------



## MD914 (Sep 7, 2013)

Mr.Vega said:


> View attachment 2808787View attachment 2808788View attachment 2808789View attachment 2808790if u can zoom in on the close up pic n look behind the stub where I topped her u can see a white hair...shes a girl


Congrats!! Time to break out the cigars uh...er...pass out some blunts and celebrate


----------



## Mr.Vega (Sep 7, 2013)

MD914 said:


> Congrats!! Time to break out the cigars uh...er...pass out some blunts and celebrate


Im selfish w my bud....ha...I aint passin nuthin...ha...jk....I do smoke alone tho...im choppin her next Thursday


----------



## MD914 (Sep 7, 2013)

Mr.Vega said:


> Im selfish w my bud....ha...I aint passin nuthin...ha...jk....I do smoke alone tho...im choppin her next Thursday


Well I guess we'll have to settle for a "virtual" puff-puff-pass then since you gotta be a stingy ass


----------



## Mr.Vega (Sep 7, 2013)

Ur plant looks really good


----------



## Mr.Vega (Sep 7, 2013)

Im stressed the fk out this house we just moved into we're running into plumbing probs...ughh!!!!


----------



## MD914 (Sep 7, 2013)

Mr.Vega said:


> Im stressed the fk out this house we just moved into we're running into plumbing probs...ughh!!!!


That sucks! Not a good way to start off...you buying?


----------



## MD914 (Sep 7, 2013)

Mr.Vega said:


> Ur plant looks really good


Thanks!! I've got 3 going, trying to clone the triploid but we'll see if they root...


----------



## Mr.Vega (Sep 7, 2013)

MD914 said:


> That sucks! Not a good way to start off...you buying?


Yes.....idk how big a mess its gonna b....one of the showers is leaking inside the wall...my wife noticed the wall getting wet frm the inside out....so the whole walls gotta b cut out n blah blah blah....evrything else is good I love the house...I just dont have the patience for stff like this I hate it things dont go smooth...itll b ok I guess im just pissed abt it


----------



## Mr.Vega (Sep 7, 2013)

It needs work but its a big son of a bitch....like 3500square feet


----------



## MD914 (Sep 7, 2013)

Mr.Vega said:


> Yes.....idk how big a mess its gonna b....one of the showers is leaking inside the wall...my wife noticed the wall getting wet frm the inside out....so the whole walls gotta b cut out n blah blah blah....evrything else is good I love the house...I just dont have the patience for stff like this I hate it things dont go smooth...itll b ok I guess im just pissed abt it


Id be pissed too! Hopefully it's an easy fix for ya...at least you'll have something nice to smoke while your playing Mr Fixit!!  Congrats on the new home!!


----------



## Mr.Vega (Sep 7, 2013)

Thank u.....


----------



## MD914 (Sep 7, 2013)

Mr.Vega said:


> View attachment 2808853
> It needs work but its a big son of a bitch....like 3500square feet


We ALL need a little work now and then...a house doesn't make a home!! Best of luck to you and your family in the new home


----------



## Mr.Vega (Sep 7, 2013)

Thank u....I need to work on myself to....I get stressed n then me n the wife fite cause ima dick...idk...I was single for like ten years n then we got together n been married for two years now....I feel like im a shitty husband sometimes n I knw im impossible to deal w...at least thats how I feel...shes awesome but has three punk ass lazy kids and ill be fucking floored if they ever do anything for themselves in life...ive nvr seen kids so dependant on their mother for fking everything..I mean its constantly mom mom mom mom mom mom mom mom mom mom mom.....mom mom mom mom mom ...i understand shes a mom but damn...shes a wife too....Mr.Vegas dealin w some shit rite now if u havnt noticed...stressed the fk out.


----------



## MD914 (Sep 7, 2013)

Mr.Vega said:


> Thank u....I need to work on myself to....I get stressed n then me n the wife fite cause ima dick...idk...I was single for like ten years n then we got together n been married for two years now....I feel like im a shitty husband sometimes n I knw im impossible to deal w...at least thats how I feel...shes awesome but has three punk ass lazy kids and ill be fucking floored if they ever do anything for themselves in life...ive nvr seen kids so dependant on their mother for fking everything..I mean its constantly mom mom mom mom mom mom mom mom mom mom mom.....mom mom mom mom mom ...i understand shes a mom but damn...shes a wife too....Mr.Vegas dealin w some shit rite now if u havnt noticed...stressed the fk out.


Well, you have to remember when you marry a woman with children, you must accept her children. You've mentioned before how shes been your rock...thats BECAUSE shes so nurturing. As a single mother myself I would suggest that you find a healthy and constructive way to handle it. Communication is key...don't let it build up to the point you lose your temper. Life isn't always perfect, either is love...hang in there!!


----------



## Mr.Vega (Sep 7, 2013)

I didnt take time to get to knw her kids before w got married.....that was a BIG mistake....I love her to death...shes all I got...I have a hard time dealing w her kids....theyre not good kids n she doesnt help matters she babiez the shit out of them n these are 13 n 11yr old boys....shes ruining them...anytime she tries to discipline them they cry they wanna go to their dads (which is a dream of mine at this point)...they play the shit outta her pulling n using her for whatever they can....I see huge probs comin when these boys become men that are stil boys...its comin n I wont be able to deal w that...I wont take care of another grown man n if she doesnt start makin em grow up wtf then?...whos gonna take care of em when they get older n dont knw how to take care of themselves. ..not me I can promise that ill walk first.


----------



## MD914 (Sep 7, 2013)

Mr.Vega said:


> I didnt take time to get to knw her kids before w got married.....that was a BIG mistake....I love her to death...shes all I got...I have a hard time dealing w her kids....theyre not good kids n she doesnt help matters she babiez the shit out of them n these are 13 n 11yr old boys....shes ruining them...anytime she tries to discipline them they cry they wanna go to their dads (which is a dream of mine at this point)...they play the shit outta her pulling n using her for whatever they can....I see huge probs comin when these boys become men that are stil boys...its comin n I wont be able to deal w that...I wont take care of another grown man n if she doesnt start makin em grow up wtf then?...whos gonna take care of em when they get older n dont knw how to take care of themselves. ..not me I can promise that ill walk first.


Yeah...that's a tough one. As much as you have to accept them, they also must accept YOU and your role as a step father...take a deep breath...try to work through it.


----------



## dlftmyers (Sep 7, 2013)

Some of my smaller popcorn buds turning purpleView attachment 2808993View attachment 2808996


----------



## Mr.Vega (Sep 7, 2013)

What strain is that agn?


----------



## dlftmyers (Sep 7, 2013)

It was some bag seed, When I bought it my guy said it was Grand Daddy purp?


----------



## Mr.Vega (Sep 8, 2013)

It mite b....looks good man


----------



## dlftmyers (Sep 8, 2013)

Thanks I really don't care how it looks as long as she smokes good..


----------



## Mr.Vega (Sep 8, 2013)

Roger.....they usually go hand in hand....I had a plant turn purple on me once....it was a bagseed too...hold up ill find a pic....it was awesome smoke


----------



## Mr.Vega (Sep 8, 2013)

View attachment 2809033View attachment 2809034


----------



## dlftmyers (Sep 8, 2013)

Those are awesome looking buds and the smoke was great I take it?


----------



## Mr.Vega (Sep 8, 2013)

Yes thank u....smelled like nuthing ive ever smelled before n yet still....


----------



## Mr.Vega (Sep 8, 2013)

Weed on the move......brings a whole new meaning to the phrase "ridin dirty"...haha


----------



## dlftmyers (Sep 8, 2013)

Mr.Vega said:


> Weed on the move...View attachment 2809233...brings a whole new meaning to the phrase "ridin dirty"...haha[/QUOTE* I Usually hate back seat drivers but I would take this one any day *


----------



## Mr.Vega (Sep 8, 2013)

Haha....stupid plant wldnt shut up the whole drive..."when we gonna b there"..."im hungry"..."how much longer"...n blah blah blah...im nvr takin her anywhere ever again...ughh!!!


----------



## Mr.Vega (Sep 8, 2013)

Shes happy in her new home tho.......ready to make some buds for me...shes spittin white hairs everywhere


----------



## Mr.Vega (Sep 8, 2013)

..............


----------



## hbbum (Sep 8, 2013)

I didnt even cut at an angle, I just topped my plant and tossed the cutting in some water. I did do a light scrapping of the stem a couple days later. A week later I have a bunch of new roots already coming, not sure what I will do with this latest one since I have no place to put her. Maybe I will see if I can fit another 1 gallon in the veg room and do a SOG


----------



## Mr.Vega (Sep 8, 2013)

12/12 frm clone....?????


----------



## hbbum (Sep 8, 2013)

Well I have at least a week before harvest of mom, then another week to dry (I dry in the flower box) before I can transfer the lil ones to he flower room. Was planning on a couple weeks under the MH anyway, so not really 12-12 from clone. Would just be a short veg time and smaller pots.


----------



## MD914 (Sep 8, 2013)

hbbum said:


> I didnt even cut at an angle, I just topped my plant and tossed the cutting in some water. I did do a light scrapping of the stem a couple days later. A week later I have a bunch of new roots already coming, not sure what I will do with this latest one since I have no place to put her. Maybe I will see if I can fit another 1 gallon in the veg room and do a SOG


I hope I have the same luck!! These shot glasses once brought me great joy...Im hoping they can do it again!!


----------



## hbbum (Sep 8, 2013)

Awesome, I call it the IDGAF method.

[video=youtube;aOfIDtvfmqg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aOfIDtvfmqg[/video]


----------



## Mr.Vega (Sep 8, 2013)

...ima go out on a limb(no pun intended) n say this plants gonna yeild more....shes lookin good....n one of my seeds popped w in 18hrs...im not sure which one I threw em both in the same towel..dsnt really matter id say its the aurora tho ive popped one b4 in it popped n sprouted n grew REALLY fast n strong....was lookin like it was gonna b one of my best plants ever it had crazy big leaves...bigger than my hand n really jagged...cldnt finish her cause that was when that bullshit went down n I had to give all my plants away...so im pumped abt this one its frm the same pack


----------



## Mr.Vega (Sep 8, 2013)

I could prolly chop her now n be fine but ima let her run til wednesday...no more water...shes swollen up n hasnt gained any for a few days...abt 80-90% of the hairs have turned red/orange...trichs are all cloudy w abt 5% ambers...she has one of the thickest coats of resin ive had on a plant...her trim leaves are just average on the resin scale imo but the layer of trichs on the buds themselves is outstanding....in the trims defense I should stil get a good bit ti work w to make some hashes.....I use the trim for dry sifting for kief and for hand press/roll...the little lower buds basically anything thats not at least a solid gram nugget gets washed for iso...the whole process done in the freezer triple filtered and rinsed for only 15-20seconds per wash...its so fire I swear ive never smoked anything so strong and I found the only way to get that super taste is washing the buds....I cant get it w the trim bud w tye buds its like the taste of ur flowers times 10....


----------



## dlftmyers (Sep 8, 2013)

Mr.Vega said:


> View attachment 2810016View attachment 2810017View attachment 2810018View attachment 2810020View attachment 2810021View attachment 2810022
> I could prolly chop her now n be fine but ima let her run til wednesday...no more water...shes swollen up n hasnt gained any for a few days...abt 80-90% of the hairs have turned red/orange...trichs are all cloudy w abt 5% ambers...she has one of the thickest coats of resin ive had on a plant...her trim leaves are just average on the resin scale imo but the layer of trichs on the buds themselves is outstanding....in the trims defense I should stil get a good bit ti work w to make some hashes.....I use the trim for dry sifting for kief and for hand press/roll...the little lower buds basically anything thats not at least a solid gram nugget gets washed for iso...the whole process done in the freezer triple filtered and rinsed for only 15-20seconds per wash...its so fire I swear ive never smoked anything so strong and I found the only way to get that super taste is washing the buds....I cant get it w the trim bud w tye buds its like the taste of ur flowers times 10....


*&#8203;I want some please lol Great Job*


----------



## beterthanjeff (Sep 8, 2013)

healthy looking plants were is the hidden hps


----------



## Mr.Vega (Sep 8, 2013)

beterthanjeff said:


> healthy looking plants were is the hidden hps


........


----------



## Mr.Vega (Sep 9, 2013)

I cut a little branch just to really inspect the trichs n to have a little tester...ima dry it proper no quick dry method......I didnt wanna cut any of the best buds cause I want em to go some more..but I wanted to cut somthing worth my time so this is what I snipped. ..I can tel from a closer look she stil needs more time


----------



## Mr.Vega (Sep 9, 2013)

If u can zoom in on that first pic u can see the trichs are mostly all cloudy w ambers here n there...im wantin the calaxes to swell a little more...


----------



## ThorGanjason (Sep 9, 2013)

Daaaaaamn Vega! I hadn't stopped by this thread since you started it, and thought it was cool as hell then. I must say, brother-- looking daaaaaank! Every hobby grower should get one of these started. Such a good idea-- might not yield what a commercial grower wants, but the low yield is equaled out by the low...well, everything. Low energy cost, low space usage, low problems.


----------



## hbbum (Sep 9, 2013)

Looks like we will be harvesting the same time, I also did a 4 day dry on a small bud from the bottom and had a tester last night. Great friggin job, next grow in the big room?


----------



## MD914 (Sep 9, 2013)

Had to share this with you...


----------



## MD914 (Sep 9, 2013)

MD914 said:


> Had to share this with you...


FUDGE!!!! It didn't load!! Sorry!! LMAO


----------



## Mr.Vega (Sep 9, 2013)

ThorGanjason said:


> Daaaaaamn Vega! I hadn't stopped by this thread since you started it, and thought it was cool as hell then. I must say, brother-- looking daaaaaank! Every hobby grower should get one of these started. Such a good idea-- might not yield what a commercial grower wants, but the low yield is equaled out by the low...well, everything. Low energy cost, low space usage, low problems.


Thanks man....yeah it works pretty well


----------



## Mr.Vega (Sep 9, 2013)

MD914 said:


> FUDGE!!!! It didn't load!! Sorry!! LMAO


Such a disappointment....


----------



## Mr.Vega (Sep 9, 2013)

hbbum said:


> Looks like we will be harvesting the same time, I also did a 4 day dry on a small bud from the bottom and had a tester last night. Great friggin job, next grow in the big room?


Yep...got one poppin in the soil for it now..and the other plants been moved in there already..thanks man


----------



## MD914 (Sep 9, 2013)

Mr.Vega said:


> Such a disappointment....


TRULY!! I'll try to post it later...I was out on the dock and there must have been 2 dozen or more manatee in the river splashing about!! (I thinking they're mating) I took a video and it didn't post...don't wanna go through YouTube because it'll show my full name...gotta adjust that first


----------



## hbbum (Sep 9, 2013)

You should be able to post it on photobucket as well


----------



## Mr.Vega (Sep 9, 2013)

Did a lil croppin today...this is my first time using this trick so ive yet to see the end results but so far I can see how easily a bush can be created...and the recoverys quick...I broje one today literally in half it was just hangin on by a chunk n already its turned bk up...this will b the last time I touch her because shes flowering...except for some lower trimming. ...kinda scared me today when I broke the branch but after abt an hour of reading internet testimonies i cldnt find one that sd theyd lost the branch...


----------



## MD914 (Sep 9, 2013)

hbbum said:


> You should be able to post it on photobucket as well


I'll try that after the game...I would hate for you guys to miss out on a sea cow orgy!!


----------



## ThorGanjason (Sep 9, 2013)

Yeah Vega, I'm a true believer in super cropping. At the very least, it's a great way to strengthen the branches, and get them to open up and get more light.

I'm trying to figure out how you get your buds so big. What's the secret?


----------



## Mr.Vega (Sep 9, 2013)

ThorGanjason said:


> Yeah Vega, I'm a true believer in super cropping. At the very least, it's a great way to strengthen the branches, and get them to open up and get more light.
> 
> I'm trying to figure out how you get your buds so big. What's the secret?


???..idk I just do what I do...no secret really I just try n create the best environment I can for the plant...light intensity is important so I try n make sure each bud is getting plenty of direct light. ..idk maybe its the mg bloom booster....????


----------



## dlftmyers (Sep 9, 2013)

I'm High and just thought I would share a pic with you MrVega She still has some time but she is getting thereView attachment 2811639


----------



## Mr.Vega (Sep 9, 2013)

Very cool....that last pic looks like a galaxy or sumthin....ha


----------



## ThorGanjason (Sep 10, 2013)

I hear ya, Vega. I was hoping you weren't gonna say that, lol. 

I've still got month to go, so I guess I still have a lot of bud growth to come still yet, but so far I'm less than impressed with the size of the buds on my first grow. I've gotten tons of compliments on how they look (for a first time), and they are all nice and healthy but I've made every newbie mistake in the book along the way. At first I was thinking all it (my mistakes) cost me was time, but now I'm wondering if the time they have spent being sick has cost me a little more than that-- and that would be the bud size. I'll get some recent pics when the light comes back on if you don't care to tell me what you think. The buds are finally *starting* to grow together to form colas, but most other people's pictures that I look at that are around week 4 already have their colas grown together and they're just swelling up from there on out. 

I had pH problems that cost me at least 7-10 days in the beginning of flower, so I'm just hoping that I cash catch back up and it won't have beg affected too much.

And at the same time I'm wondering what I could do environment wise to try and get them to swell. I am running 1000 watts in a 4x2 tent, and I have an air conditioner providing my intake, and plenty of exhaust. My temps are pretty steady at around 77° when the light is on. I'm thinking of maybe trying a DIY co² generator.

And dift-- looking nice man! Maybe that pic is just a little blurry, but those trichs look just about cloudy with a chance of ambers, lol.


----------



## Mr.Vega (Sep 10, 2013)

Yeah man post pics id like to see what u got goin...any issues whatsoever thruout the grow that effect the plant negatively will also effect your bud size/yield...thats from my own experience ive had sick plants before....ur set up sounds good frm the way u explained it


----------



## Mr.Vega (Sep 10, 2013)




----------



## Foothills (Sep 10, 2013)

Vega, dropped by to take a look at your lady. Very nice, and I'm betting as long as she continues to get the light and the food she needs, you will continue to see some great results. Nice job !!


----------



## ThorGanjason (Sep 10, 2013)

Thanks for letting me post some pics in here; I tried getting some with my phone but the quality just isn't there. I had a friend come by with a better camera and took some pics, but he is gonna upload them from his place. I'm really thinking I have had some pollination take place--dont know how, don't know when. Haven't seen any nanners or balls (except on a Hermie that was pulled first week of flower), but I am pulling these tiny little (I mean like the head of a needle) green things out that just look like way underdeveloped seeds. The pics will explain better, dunno why I'm typing all this now lol.

Anyways, yeah man I keep going back and looking at that one piece you cut early to try, and holy shit that thing looks dank. I would he sooooo happy with that quality. I hear what you're saying about how infirmities cost quality and size. I'm definitely thinking that has happened with mine. Anyways, still looking good man (no matter how many times I look at it lol). That resin coat looks like donut glaze, I just wanna eat that bud. Mine is getting there, but still not quite where I want it.

My friend is running some errands for his business but when he's done ill throw those pics up, thanks again man.


----------



## Mr.Vega (Sep 10, 2013)




----------



## MD914 (Sep 10, 2013)

Mr.Vega said:


> View attachment 2812627View attachment 2812634View attachment 2812636View attachment 2812637View attachment 2812638View attachment 2812639View attachment 2812640View attachment 2812641View attachment 2812642View attachment 2812653View attachment 2812654


Needs music...


----------



## Mr.Vega (Sep 10, 2013)

View attachment 2812669View attachment 2812670


----------



## MD914 (Sep 10, 2013)

Mr.Vega said:


> View attachment 2812669View attachment 2812670View attachment 2812672View attachment 2812674


That worked about as well as my manatee video!! Lol!


----------



## Mr.Vega (Sep 10, 2013)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-bzWSJG93P8&feature=youtube_gdata_player

I would play this w the pics if I could.....


----------



## Mr.Vega (Sep 10, 2013)

Mr.Vega said:


> View attachment 2812669View attachment 2812670View attachment 2812672View attachment 2812674


View attachment 2812735


----------



## Mr.Vega (Sep 10, 2013)

So first fuckin week in the new house n im leavin tmmrw....my old ladys fuckin killin me man all she wants to do is fucking fite...I mean every day its somthin...I honestly feel like my lifes bein wasted away w constant drama n unhappiness...lifes not sppsd to b lived like this....ive tried every way I know how to make it work n get along but its like theres so many walls up we cant even come close to feelin each other in anyway shape or form....I feel alone and thats a bad bad sign....n when it gets to the point when shes sayin stff to me like "I hate bein married to u"....and "u dont have to b here"....its time to go


----------



## woody333333 (Sep 10, 2013)

Mr.Vega said:


> So first fuckin week in the new house n im leavin tmmrw....my old ladys fuckin killin me man all she wants to do is fucking fite...I mean every day its somthin...I honestly feel like my lifes bein wasted away w constant drama n unhappiness...lifes not sppsd to b lived like this....ive tried every way I know how to make it work n get along but its like theres so many walls up we cant even come close to feelin each other in anyway shape or form....I feel alone and thats a bad bad sign....n when it gets to the point when shes sayin stff to me like "I hate bein married to u"....and "u dont have to b here"....its time to go


you think the next womans gonna be different?......lol.........goin gay?


----------



## captainmorgan (Sep 10, 2013)

Mr.Vega said:


> So first fuckin week in the new house n im leavin tmmrw....my old ladys fuckin killin me man all she wants to do is fucking fite...I mean every day its somthin...I honestly feel like my lifes bein wasted away w constant drama n unhappiness...lifes not sppsd to b lived like this....ive tried every way I know how to make it work n get along but its like theres so many walls up we cant even come close to feelin each other in anyway shape or form....I feel alone and thats a bad bad sign....n when it gets to the point when shes sayin stff to me like "I hate bein married to u"....and "u dont have to b here"....its time to go


Sorry but join the club,I did the same for the last year and a half out of a 8 year sentence until she invited me to leave one too many times. After I left she told people I abandon her.


----------



## ThorGanjason (Sep 10, 2013)

Mr.Vega said:


> So first fuckin week in the new house n im leavin tmmrw....my old ladys fuckin killin me man all she wants to do is fucking fite...I mean every day its somthin...I honestly feel like my lifes bein wasted away w constant drama n unhappiness...lifes not sppsd to b lived like this....ive tried every way I know how to make it work n get along but its like theres so many walls up we cant even come close to feelin each other in anyway shape or form....I feel alone and thats a bad bad sign....n when it gets to the point when shes sayin stff to me like "I hate bein married to u"....and "u dont have to b here"....its time to go


Damn man, I feel you brother... Its crazy how much you see this kind of stuff on the forums. Does your wife smoke? It seems like the relationships that have both people smoking do better in a house with a grow. My old lady doesn't ssmoke and it caused all kinds of fights between the money and everything spent on equipment.


----------



## Mr.Vega (Sep 10, 2013)

We made up already.....


----------



## Mr.Vega (Sep 10, 2013)

ThorGanjason said:


> Damn man, I feel you brother... Its crazy how much you see this kind of stuff on the forums. Does your wife smoke? It seems like the relationships that have both people smoking do better in a house with a grow. My old lady doesn't ssmoke and it caused all kinds of fights between the money and everything spent on equipment.


Same here....


----------



## Mr.Vega (Sep 10, 2013)

woody333333 said:


> you think the next womans gonna be different?......lol.........goin gay?


Good point.....


----------



## Foothills (Sep 10, 2013)

Mr.Vega said:


> We made up already.....


There ya go bro.Glad to hear it !! First week in the new house has got to be pretty hectic !


----------



## Mr.Vega (Sep 10, 2013)

Foothills said:


> There ya go bro.Glad to hear it !! First week in the new house has got to be pretty hectic !


U have no idea....ha....its been one thing after another....thanks


----------



## hbbum (Sep 10, 2013)

But makeup sex is the best 

Really the only reason I don't mind an occasional tiff.


----------



## ThorGanjason (Sep 11, 2013)

Haha, made up already-- now you guts are definitely like us. I tell you what tho, we've been together 6 six years (but we literally grew up beside each other) and it got to where we were spending like 20 hours a day together and it was just too much. But, she's been staying with her sister in law while her brother has been out of town working and its worked wonders for us. You really can have too much of each other. Not to mention, she doesn't have to walk into the extra bedroom everyday to a 7' tall tent with ductwork, cords, buckets and dirt everywhere. That definitely helps.

She definitely gets jealous. Especially when she hears me say "my girls" and she knows I'm not talking about her and our daughter


----------



## MD914 (Sep 11, 2013)

woody333333 said:


> you think the next womans gonna be different?......lol.........goin gay?


Haha!! Tell him Woody!! We're all BITCHES!!!


----------



## Mr.Vega (Sep 11, 2013)

MD914 said:


> Haha!! Tell him Woody!! We're all BITCHES!!!


N dont forget crazy......ha


----------



## Mr.Vega (Sep 11, 2013)

...after two days drying...buds like a rock


----------



## MD914 (Sep 11, 2013)

Mr.Vega said:


> N dont forget crazy......ha


Haha!! We all have our quirks. I'm neither bitchy nor crazy (well maybe a LITTLE crazy) I AM however not the easiest woman to be with, Im very strong and independent...most men would RATHER have a bitchy nag in their ear!! Hahaha!! Work it out Vega!! Like I said before...life isn't always perfect and either is love!!


----------



## Mr.Vega (Sep 11, 2013)

This is a completely diff pheno than the other plant...everythings diff the structure the way it branches the colors the leaf shape...shes really takin off...im very excited abt this plant I expect her to do better than this one im gettin ready to cut.....she stinks aweful


----------



## Mr.Vega (Sep 11, 2013)

MD914 said:


> Haha!! We all have our quirks. I'm neither bitchy nor crazy (well maybe a LITTLE crazy) I AM however not the easiest woman to be with, Im very strong and independent...most men would RATHER have a bitchy nag in their ear!! Hahaha!! Work it out Vega!! Like I said before...life isn't always perfect and either is love!!


Omg...ur one of them.....


Haha...jk


----------



## Mr.Vega (Sep 11, 2013)

MD914 said:


> Haha!! We all have our quirks. I'm neither bitchy nor crazy (well maybe a LITTLE crazy) I AM however not the easiest woman to be with, Im very strong and independent...most men would RATHER have a bitchy nag in their ear!! Hahaha!! Work it out Vega!! Like I said before...life isn't always perfect and either is love!!


"Im neither bitchy nor crazy"...
Sure ur not....


----------



## MD914 (Sep 11, 2013)

Mr.Vega said:


> Omg...ur one of them.....
> 
> 
> Haha...jk


Hahaha!! Yes sir, I'm an ALPHA!!


----------



## MD914 (Sep 11, 2013)

Mr.Vega said:


> View attachment 2813746View attachment 2813747View attachment 2813748View attachment 2813749View attachment 2813750
> This is a completely diff pheno than the other plant...everythings diff the structure the way it branches the colors the leaf shape...shes really takin off...im very excited abt this plant I expect her to do better than this one im gettin ready to cut.....she stinks aweful


Are you gonna tie her down Vega? I'm having a blast with mine...wish Id done it the first time


----------



## Mr.Vega (Sep 11, 2013)

MD914 said:


> Are you gonna tie her down Vega? I'm having a blast with mine...wish Id done it the first time


Nope shes flowering. ...I could I guess but ima let her go...take advantage of the space....I just sprouted two n ima play w them


----------



## ThorGanjason (Sep 11, 2013)

MD914 said:


> Hahaha!! Yes sir, I'm an ALPHA!!


Haha, I love that show, I've been watching it on Netflix lately. 

And vega-- do me a favor and hit that nice and slow one time for me. It looks magically delicious.


----------



## MD914 (Sep 11, 2013)

ThorGanjason said:


> Haha, I love that show, I've been watching it on Netflix lately.
> 
> And vega-- do me a favor and hit that nice and slow one time for me. It looks magically delicious.


LMAO...what show?


----------



## MD914 (Sep 11, 2013)

Mr.Vega said:


> Nope shes flowering. ...I could I guess but ima let her go...take advantage of the space....I just sprouted two n ima play w them


You know...I knew that, I guess I forgot!! Oops!!


----------



## Mr.Vega (Sep 11, 2013)

MD914 said:


> You know...I knew that, I guess I forgot!! Oops!!


Pothead....ha


----------



## MD914 (Sep 11, 2013)

mr.vega said:


> pothead....ha


smokestack!!!


----------



## Foothills (Sep 11, 2013)

MD914 said:


> ...most men would RATHER have a bitchy nag in their ear!! Hahaha!!


I knew there was a reason I've stayed single for over 32 years. Thank You MD ( crazy woman) !!


----------



## MD914 (Sep 11, 2013)

Foothills said:


> I knew there was a reason I've stayed single for over 32 years. Thank You MD ( crazy woman) !!


Uh...your welcome? Revelation?


----------



## Mr.Vega (Sep 11, 2013)

Tmmrw mrng.....chop chop


----------



## hbbum (Sep 11, 2013)

Excellent, I am right there with ya! Suppose to be this coming weekend, lets see if I can actually wait


----------



## dlftmyers (Sep 11, 2013)

Okay Mr.Vega looks like you won the race lol Wish there was a way we could try each others smoke to compare


----------



## MD914 (Sep 11, 2013)

hbbum said:


> Excellent, I am right there with ya! Suppose to be this coming weekend, lets see if I can actually wait


Great things come to be on September the 14th...just saying


----------



## hbbum (Sep 11, 2013)

Is that your birthday or something Missy?


----------



## MD914 (Sep 12, 2013)

hbbum said:


> Is that your birthday or something Missy?


All day long!!


----------



## hbbum (Sep 12, 2013)

Well I will be humming a birthday ditty for you as I trim. Just try to stay safe the the attack manatee


----------



## MD914 (Sep 12, 2013)

hbbum said:


> Well I will be humming a birthday ditty for you as I trim. Just try to stay safe the the attack manatee


LMAO!! As long as my Friday the 13th flight to DC goes well I think my designated drivers will take good care of me  
And for the record...those manatee were NOT attacking....that was some MAD SEA COW LOVIN' going on!!


----------



## hbbum (Sep 12, 2013)

Well you certainly want to stay safe from the manatee luvin', unless you are into that sorta thing


----------



## MD914 (Sep 12, 2013)

hbbum said:


> Well you certainly want to stay safe from the manatee luvin', unless you are into that sorta thing


I just like to watch


----------



## hbbum (Sep 12, 2013)

Cheeky bird, but whatever floats your boat on your B-day  Have a safe flight.


----------



## Mr.Vega (Sep 12, 2013)

Im in a crazy rush today after working a 12hour midnite shift so hvnt sat down n took any good pics of the harvest yet...but I will in morning...it went great I got some BIG ass buds....I have no idea what what the weight may b I hvnt sat n looked at it real close to try n judge...I usually hit real close.....just a couple quick pics I took after cuttin...she filled two coat hangers heavy


----------



## hbbum (Sep 12, 2013)

That is a beaut of a harvest Vega. Looking forward to a smoke report


----------



## MD914 (Sep 12, 2013)

Mr.Vega said:


> Im in a crazy rush today after working a 12hour midnite shift so hvnt sat down n took any good pics of the harvest yet...but I will in morning...it went great I got some BIG ass buds....I have no idea what what the weight may b I hvnt sat n looked at it real close to try n judge...I usually hit real close..View attachment 2815771View attachment 2815772...just a couple quick pics I took after cuttin...she filled two coat hangers heavy



BLUNTS FOR EVERYONE!!!!! Just make sure Woody's is organic


----------



## MD914 (Sep 12, 2013)

Very nice Vega!!


----------



## Mr.Vega (Sep 12, 2013)

Im excited to get some better pics....runnin all day seems like n hvnt stopped...thanks tho guys


----------



## hbbum (Sep 12, 2013)

Foothills said:


> View attachment 2816009
> Some very nice buds you have there Vega !! I did some unexpected cutting myself earlier, due to some killer storms up here. This is what I woke up to and one of my 5' girls looked about the same. "Mother Nature" can be a Bitch !!


I dont think your supercropping attempt will work on that tree


----------



## Mr.Vega (Sep 12, 2013)

These buds are so thick....heavy as hell...I hvnt guessed a weight yet I really dont care I just cnt get over how dank it is...check out that loaded ass trim!!


----------



## hbbum (Sep 12, 2013)

I cannot see your buds through the fuckin' trichomes!


----------



## rikcherron99 (Sep 12, 2013)

Great job vega ive been following your posts for awhile now and it looks amazing. ive got myself set up (something i took over for my grandfather) im not using cfls like yourself but it seems to be thriving. i had a quick question if i may sense not of my posts seem to be getting answered. how late is to late to start LST training i took a plant over from my grand father as i mentioned but he had it outside and in the soon to come winter months in oregon that wont be a possibility (he planted it late) thankfully it was in a 5 gal bucket so ive sense then moved it to space i set up in my closet wich has limited room. its been about 8 weeks in veg still have it on the 18/6 because he wants it to get bigger before we flower it. so my main questions would be is 8 weeks in veg to long? and when is to late to start LST training here are the strain specifics from amsterdam seedco http://www.amsterdammarijuanaseeds.com/Bianca-marijuana-seeds.php


Heres the link to that thread i mentioned https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/722126-first-time-closet-grow-few.html


----------



## rikcherron99 (Sep 12, 2013)

heres a link to that thread i spoke of https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/722126-first-time-closet-grow-few.html


----------



## Foothills (Sep 12, 2013)

You have trichomes up the ying yang, Vega. Nice job !


----------



## lospsi (Sep 13, 2013)

Bad fat ass buds mate,wow congrats!


----------



## Mr.Vega (Sep 14, 2013)

Two full days hang drying...74degrees 50% humidity darkness w a fan on low on opposite side of the room. ...snipped em off branch just now n layed em in a box w no lid.
....I cldnt b happier w plant #2...for 12/12 frm seed I dont think u can ask for much more....shes a beast...way better phenotype than plant #1


----------



## Mr.Vega (Sep 14, 2013)

God I wish u guys could smell this....View attachment 2821369View attachment 2821370
My little keif box


----------



## Foothills (Sep 14, 2013)

Tried to take a whiff, links not working for me ?


----------



## Mr.Vega (Sep 14, 2013)

Mr.Vega said:


> God I wish u guys could smell this....View attachment 2821369View attachment 2821370
> My little keif box


its just a little trim....not dry yet but stil able to knock off some trichs...


----------



## Foothills (Sep 14, 2013)

Looking good Mr.V, I will be doing the same thing soon. Dry sift hash Moroccan style my friend !


----------



## dlftmyers (Sep 14, 2013)

This is the song you will be singing when you smoke that shit http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hmP7TYtDVUU


----------



## Mr.Vega (Sep 14, 2013)

Not available on mobile


----------



## Mr.Vega (Sep 14, 2013)

This thing branches out like crazy....this 12/12 frm seed is ok but I miss growin plants out bigger. ..im have to figure out a veg spot...this thing woulda went nuts w another 30-45 days of veg


----------



## Mr.Vega (Sep 15, 2013)

Wow.....check out my iso.......shit came out creamish white color.....same color I got when I dry sifted some trichs.


----------



## rikcherron99 (Sep 15, 2013)

Damn that looks good if you have any bubble bags try them looks like you might get some ivory bubble hash with that strain


----------



## rikcherron99 (Sep 15, 2013)

saddly: *You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Mr.Vega again.*


----------



## Mr.Vega (Sep 15, 2013)

Thanks man


----------



## rikcherron99 (Sep 15, 2013)

yea np cant wait to here how she tastes keep us updated =P


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Sep 16, 2013)

congrats mate


----------



## Mr.Vega (Sep 16, 2013)

...in the brown bags now...therye so fkn dense theyre like rocks...its hard to judge how dry they are theres so much resin as it drys n hardens they just feel solid on the outside but inside needs more time before jars...im overly impressed n pleased w the outcome...smells like straight up lemon pledge fuel..I mean exactly my wife even says so n she knows nothing abt weed at all she dont even smoke...I cant wait til abt a month cure..I havent been smokin on any good buds yet


----------



## Mr.Vega (Sep 16, 2013)

Its some of the best smoke ive ever seen in my life. ...straight up.


----------



## Mr.Vega (Sep 16, 2013)

The pics dnt do it justice I wish I had a bttr cam..its almost greyish under the light w the coating of trichs. ...


----------



## Mr.Vega (Sep 16, 2013)

Chk the color of that qwiso rock...breaks like glass


----------



## rikcherron99 (Sep 16, 2013)

makes me jealous haha im all out of smoke atm


----------



## Mr.Vega (Sep 16, 2013)

Golden kief...


----------



## Mr.Vega (Sep 16, 2013)

I got a little ruff w it n got some debris but for the most part its heads n stalks I scoped it...u can zoom in n see....I sifted some yesterday that was full melt...it bubbled like bubble hash


----------



## Mr.Vega (Sep 17, 2013)

Here's plant #2....shes gone crazy...I've worried abt her because of the move...shes getting diff water cause I water straight outta the tap...diff city n state..but other than abt 3 or 4 damaged leaves shes beautiful....her branching n structure is diff than anything ive grown yet...cant wait to see what kinda buds she gives....one of my seeds popped then died...the others doin ok...I popped a critical kush to replace the one that died n its already above soil lookin strong


----------



## Mr.Vega (Sep 17, 2013)

I lollipopped and thinned her out this morning...gotta big handful of shoots and leaves


----------



## rikcherron99 (Sep 17, 2013)

any pics of the lolipopping? oh and btw i showed my grandpa your buds and he tripped lol wanted me to say good job for him haha


----------



## Mr.Vega (Sep 17, 2013)

rikcherron99 said:


> any pics of the lolipopping? oh and btw i showed my grandpa your buds and he tripped lol wanted me to say good job for him haha


Ha....thanks man....View attachment 2825298...just these pics where u can see shes thinned out on the bottom.


----------



## rikcherron99 (Sep 17, 2013)

looking good =P and yea hes the person im growing for at the moment so i thought id show him what an AMAZING crop looks like =P


----------



## grorite (Sep 17, 2013)

Mr.Vega said:


> Ha....thanks man....View attachment 2825298View attachment 2825300...just these pics where u can see shes thinned out on the bottom.


looking good vega!!! how's life treating you? hope everything's going good... cant wait to see what you can do with the new setup. not much longer!!


----------



## Mr.Vega (Sep 18, 2013)

grorite said:


> looking good vega!!! how's life treating you? hope everything's going good... cant wait to see what you can do with the new setup. not much longer!!


Thanks bro...im good I guess....other than the fact my wife told me last nite she hates me and cant stand me...but yeah the plants are good...im good.


----------



## lospsi (Sep 18, 2013)

You are not the only one Vega, it's the chicks mission to make you a better person, buahahaha


----------



## Mr.Vega (Sep 18, 2013)

Shes not rite.. idk whats happened but shes not the same girl I married. ...I feel like im in a bad spot


----------



## Mr.Vega (Sep 18, 2013)

I got some serious strains comin....Chem 91 Skunk VA cut...818 Headband...And Green Love Potion Samsara seeds...im very excited to have these genetics in the house


----------



## Mr.Vega (Sep 18, 2013)

In the jars for a couple days now...its fire..no ifs ands or buts abt it its top notch smoke...very smooth to smoke..smells like straight up lemon pledge...exactly. ..extremely dense and dense in the lungs too..its very expansive when u hold it in...its strong smoke three bong hits n I dont even want anymore


----------



## Mr.Vega (Sep 18, 2013)

View attachment 2827036View attachment 2827043View attachment 2827044View attachment 2827046View attachment 2827048View attachment 2827049View attachment 2827051


----------



## Mr.Vega (Sep 18, 2013)




----------



## woody333333 (Sep 19, 2013)

Mr.Vega said:


> In the jars for a couple days now...its fire..no ifs ands or buts abt it its top notch smoke...very smooth to smoke..smells like straight up lemon pledge...exactly. ..extremely dense and dense in the lungs too..its very expansive when u hold it in...its strong smoke three bong hits n I dont even want anymore


sorry i got doubt..........looks like premature chemical shwag to me


----------



## Mr.Vega (Sep 19, 2013)

woody333333 said:


> sorry i got doubt..........looks like premature chemical shwag to me


Sure it is woody....


----------



## woody333333 (Sep 19, 2013)

Mr.Vega said:


> Sure it is woody....


would you rather i lie to you?........tell you how awesome it is?


----------



## B166ER420 (Sep 19, 2013)

Mr.Vega said:


> Thanks bro...im good I guess....other than the fact my wife told me last nite she hates me and cant stand me...but yeah the plants are good...im good.


That's fucked up!!!........be honest bro.....is this all over marijuana,that you grow and smoke?What if you were legal?You can air your biz here or pm....lol...i'm just curious,a nosey mf.I don't know what i'd do.Unhappy wife,unhappy life...think about the kids.60% chance id leave her.My wife and I get along great though and I couldn't ask for better kids.My. sister and her husband get along great and my nephew is an awesome young man.....My cousin and his wife had drunken fights and argued daily,they're kids are terrible,teenage girls now getting into gangs and shit...and they're white....lol.

I just hate to hear that ya'll don't get along.....WELL,at least your plants still look good.Nice looking buds too!Waiting for your new setup.Keep on, keeping on brother.peace


----------



## hydrogreen65 (Sep 19, 2013)

Mr.Vega said:


> View attachment 2827101View attachment 2827104View attachment 2827105View attachment 2827106View attachment 2827107View attachment 2827108View attachment 2827109View attachment 2827110


Whats the strain, and seed bank or is it some you bred?


----------



## Mr.Vega (Sep 19, 2013)

woody333333 said:


> would you rather i lie to you?........tell you how awesome it is?


 How awesome would u know it is or isnt n u haven't even smoked it?

N further more who asked u?

Not me.

I really dont care if u like it or not I think its pretty awesome n im the one smoking it every day....

Lemme guess better me than u?


----------



## Mr.Vega (Sep 19, 2013)

hydrogreen65 said:


> Whats the strain, and seed bank or is it some you bred?


Its a querkle x bubbleicious x critical kush


----------



## Mr.Vega (Sep 19, 2013)

woody333333 said:


> would you rather i lie to you?........tell you how awesome it is?


We've seen how awesome ur harvest is woody
Here it is again

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YUwkajgTdDg&feature=youtube_gdata_player

Im sorry mines not up to par...ha


----------



## MD914 (Sep 19, 2013)

Plants looking good Vega!! Haven't talked to ya in a minute...how's the new house?


----------



## Mr.Vega (Sep 19, 2013)

Thanks....house is comin along good...I gotta readjust the closet...ima set it up completely diff on my days off...its getting too hot in there...it was 82 when I got home from work yesterday...scares me for my plant thats flowering....ill get it dialed in tho I just need time to redo the set up...ive got a couple seedlings goin n some new genetics on the way...I gotta get it rite so not to set me back any


----------



## MD914 (Sep 19, 2013)

Mr.Vega said:


> Thanks....house is comin along good...I gotta readjust the closet...ima set it up completely diff on my days off...its getting too hot in there...it was 82 when I got home from work yesterday...scares me for my plant thats flowering....ill get it dialed in tho I just need time to redo the set up...ive got a couple seedlings goin n some new genetics on the way...I gotta get it rite so not to set me back any


Yeah, the closet does get warm. I'm looking into an air cooling unit with carbon filter for my closet. I keep my house about 76 degrees but it gets warm in there with all the lights, even with the fans going! I want to get my temp regulated better before I invest in better lighting...


----------



## dlftmyers (Sep 19, 2013)

Man I see Woody is at it again


----------



## hydrogreen65 (Sep 19, 2013)

Mr.Vega said:


> Its a querkle x bubbleicious x critical kush


 Nice.. Hell of a job. How long did it take to get it stabilized with the traits you wanted.


----------



## MD914 (Sep 19, 2013)

Mr.Vega said:


> We've seen how awesome ur harvest is woody
> Here it is again
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YUwkajgTdDg&feature=youtube_gdata_player
> ...


Ive learned to pretend this is Woody...makes it easier to tolerate his grumpiness!! Haha...may not work for you though


----------



## Mr.Vega (Sep 20, 2013)

MD914 said:


> Ive learned to pretend this is Woody...makes it easier to tolerate his grumpiness!! Haha...may not work for you though


Crazy thing is ive visualized him being the same person...ha...


----------



## Mr.Vega (Sep 20, 2013)

What works for me is knowing the truth....

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RIVUexZAJJU&feature=youtube_gdata_player

And that is that this is our woody....it really is


----------



## MD914 (Sep 20, 2013)

Mr.Vega said:


> Crazy thing is ive visualized him being the same person...ha...


Really not so crazy...Woody...organic...makes a lot of sense!! Great minds think alike


----------



## Mr.Vega (Sep 20, 2013)

MD914 said:


> Really not so crazy...Woody...organic...makes a lot of sense!! Great minds think alike


N hes a pot head too.....

Ha


----------



## MD914 (Sep 20, 2013)

Mr.Vega said:


> N hes a pot head too.....
> 
> Ha


Yeah...he's like MAD sexy if you ask me


----------



## woody333333 (Sep 20, 2013)

MD914 said:


> Ive learned to pretend this is Woody...makes it easier to tolerate his grumpiness!! Haha...may not work for you though


thats funny......... i picture you the same way


----------



## MD914 (Sep 20, 2013)

woody333333 said:


> thats funny......... i picture you the same way


You picture me to look like Woody Harrelson? REALLY? I ASSURE you...I do not look like a man 

But he IS pretty fine so...whatever floats your boat Pepper


----------



## woody333333 (Sep 20, 2013)

MD914 said:


> You picture me to look like Woody Harrelson? REALLY? I ASSURE you...I do not look like a man
> 
> But he IS pretty fine so...whatever floats your boat Pepper


i didnt realize who it was........... thought it was just some gay guy


----------



## MD914 (Sep 20, 2013)

woody333333 said:


> i didnt realize who it was........... thought it was just some gay guy


Your REALLY spoiling my fantasy now


----------



## woody333333 (Sep 20, 2013)

MD914 said:


> Your REALLY spoiling my fantasy now


sorry............ i just cant have ya thinkn im some kinda pretty boy


----------



## MD914 (Sep 20, 2013)

woody333333 said:


> sorry............ i just cant have ya thinkn im some kinda pretty boy


Ok...Ezra...whatever you say


----------



## woody333333 (Sep 20, 2013)

MD914 said:


> Ok...Ezra...whatever you say


i dont get it........ is that a popular name for cross dressers where you live?


----------



## Mr.Vega (Sep 20, 2013)

woody333333 said:


> i dont get it........ is that a popular name for cross dressers where you live?


Pictures of ur plant/plants would stop all the speculation of who or what u are...just sayin


----------



## Mr.Vega (Sep 20, 2013)

MD914 said:


> You picture me to look like Woody Harrelson? REALLY? I ASSURE you...I do not look like a man
> 
> But he IS pretty fine so...whatever floats your boat Pepper


Now uve got me wonderin....


----------



## MD914 (Sep 20, 2013)

woody333333 said:


> i dont get it........ is that a popular name for cross dressers where you live?


Are you suggesting that your a cross dresser Woody? 
You know what I'm talking about...


----------



## Mr.Vega (Sep 20, 2013)

MD914 said:


> Yeah...he's like MAD sexy if you ask me


So heres the question to find out what kinda person u are....which of his characters would u wanna do the most?

Mickey Knox?

Dude from 2012?
Haha


----------



## MD914 (Sep 20, 2013)

Mr.Vega said:


> So heres the question to find out what kinda person u are....which of his characters would u wanna do the most?
> 
> Mickey Knox?
> 
> ...


LMAO!! I'd def have to go with Mickey Knox on that one. I didn't see 2012 but I've seen his character and...that one and Larry Flynt, GREAT acting but NOT GOOD for my Woody Harrelson fantasy!!


----------



## MD914 (Sep 20, 2013)

I don't wanna hear any arguing outta you Woody!! I'm going to believe whatever the hell I want!! Just know that I'm probably biting my lip while reading your grumpy ass posts!


----------



## woody333333 (Sep 20, 2013)

MD914 said:


> I don't wanna hear any arguing outta you Woody!! I'm going to believe whatever the hell I want!! Just know that I'm probably biting my lip while reading your grumpy ass posts!


ok you win........... ill quit talking


----------



## MD914 (Sep 20, 2013)

woody333333 said:


> ok you win........... ill quit talking


Your cold Woody!! LMAO!! Don't do that...I won't fantasize about you being an extremely sexy man with piercing eyes anymore...


----------



## Mr.Vega (Sep 20, 2013)

MD914 said:


> Your cold Woody!! LMAO!! Don't do that...I won't fantasize about you being an extremely sexy man with piercing eyes anymore...



Missys woody


----------



## Mr.Vega (Sep 20, 2013)

Mr Vega stil cant plus rep MD914

....Are u a dr missy?...."MD"?


----------



## Mr.Vega (Sep 20, 2013)

this was in the back of the guys truck parked next to me at work this mrng...poor fellas..I wanted to turn em loose. Id say their futures not bright...nor their present for that matter....I have no idea what they are theyre not chickens I know that..maybe quail?


----------



## MD914 (Sep 20, 2013)

Mr.Vega said:


> Mr Vega stil cant plus rep MD914
> 
> ....Are u a dr missy?...."MD"?


Not in real life


----------



## MD914 (Sep 20, 2013)

Mr.Vega said:


> View attachment 2828997this was in the back of the guys truck parked next to me at work this mrng...poor fellas..I wanted to turn em loose. Id say their futures not bright...nor their present for that matter....I have no idea what they are theyre not chickens I know that..maybe quail?


Yeah...I def would have pissed somebody off!!


----------



## MD914 (Sep 20, 2013)

Mr.Vega said:


> View attachment 2828989
> Missys woody


He doesn't do it for me...too "pretty"


----------



## Mr.Vega (Sep 21, 2013)

Plant #2 is goin off!!


----------



## MD914 (Sep 21, 2013)

I transplanted mine last night...I've been able to keep them short like I wanted, gonna flower soon


----------



## Mr.Vega (Sep 21, 2013)

MD914 said:


> I transplanted mine last night...I've been able to keep them short like I wanted, gonna flower soon


They look good.....I see the lst n stuff worked well


----------



## MD914 (Sep 21, 2013)

Mr.Vega said:


> They look good.....I see the lst n stuff worked well


Oh yeah!! I like that...ALOT!! They range from 8" to 10" tall...PERFECT for me!! I'm trying to clone the tripliod, as soon as I have success I'll be putting them to flower!!


----------



## Mr.Vega (Sep 24, 2013)

Ordered frm herbies single seeds and recieved yesterday...in less than a week...thats pretty awesome...I only ordered n paid for 4 seeds n got 12...they loaded me up w feebies..im very happy w the service


----------



## Mr.Vega (Sep 24, 2013)

Shes not growin as hard n fast as the other....she still looks like shes gonna b a good one tho


----------



## Mr.Vega (Sep 24, 2013)

After abt a week curin...View attachment 2833933....its so good....


----------



## dlftmyers (Sep 24, 2013)

Tasty looking nugs right there


----------



## MD914 (Sep 24, 2013)

Mr.Vega said:


> Ordered frm herbies single seeds and recieved yesterday...in less than a week...thats pretty awesome...I only ordered n paid for 4 seeds n got 12...they loaded me up w feebies..im very happy w the service


Ok...you've convinced me!!


----------



## MD914 (Sep 24, 2013)

Mr.Vega said:


> View attachment 2833929View attachment 2833930
> Shes not growin as hard n fast as the other....she still looks like shes gonna b a good one tho


Isnt this the one you've had 12/12 from seed?


----------



## Mr.Vega (Sep 24, 2013)

Yes...one round same age as urs


----------



## MD914 (Sep 24, 2013)

Mr.Vega said:


> Yes...one round same age as urs


Yeah...I'm at 7 weeks...gonna flower soon as I see roots on these clones (not the clones)


----------



## PaulN'Chuck (Sep 24, 2013)

Lookin good Vega


----------



## Mr.Vega (Sep 25, 2013)

PaulN'Chuck said:


> Lookin good Vega


Thanks Paul

And Chuck....


----------



## Mr.Vega (Sep 25, 2013)

Time for a little payback for ole Vega...this is an Aurora Indica..i had one once before n she was fricken awesome n was at abt two weeks flowering I had to give her away..wondering ever since what she woulda became...I mixed up a batch of fresh soil yesterday n put her in this 3gallon smart pot...zero shock from the transplant. Shes grown since yesterday and is very perky.

Plant #2 is alive n well.....shes diff lookin than anything ive grown structure wise and leaf wise...hell the way she grow shes one of them plants where each branch is like a little plant itself...I wish I could have grown her under diff circumstances she coulda been a monster.


----------



## Mr.Vega (Sep 26, 2013)

...everythings comin along....super happy abt the lil aurora...shes lookin good n strong..one thing I can say abt nirvana genetics is EVERYTHING ive popped from them has been 100% gern rate w a 100% female rate as well...no exceptions...they may not have super exotic strains but theyre def solid..

Also threw a Critical Kush in the soil abt a week ago n didnt give her much attention n she got ragged lookin n stretched out n I was gonna throw her out but this morning she was perkin up so I put her in a bigger pot n she had lots of roots...ima let her grow in here on the side for now...ive grown out four critical seeds frm this batch of seeds n all have been awesome female plants n they all come out w purple tints on the new growth and the stems...this one too.....everything stil runnin 12/12


----------



## MD914 (Sep 26, 2013)

Are you going to run everything 12/12 from the start now?


----------



## Mr.Vega (Sep 26, 2013)

MD914 said:


> Are you going to run everything 12/12 from the start now?


for a while it seems....since my grow closet is in my bedroom I dont want all that light in there at nite....til I figure out a veg area I can run 24 then this is how itll be....im not gonna run any of these 12/12 frm seed tho...ima wait n til what I have goin finishes then figure out a way to veg em before flower...I wanna grow these bigger..


----------



## MD914 (Sep 26, 2013)

Mr.Vega said:


> for a while it seems....since my grow closet is in my bedroom I dont want all that light in there at nite....til I figure out a veg area I can run 24 then this is how itll be....im not gonna run any of these 12/12 frm seed tho...ima wait n til what I have goin finishes then figure out a way to veg em before flower...I wanna grow these bigger..View attachment 2836699



Awesome!! I have mine in my bedroom closet...it's like a nightlight when I leave the box open...which I ALWAYS try to do when lights are on or it just gets too damn hot! I need to switch things up...


----------



## rikcherron99 (Sep 26, 2013)

818 headband lmao im from the 818 thats some good head band ( if its real ) cant wait to see how she grows


----------



## MD914 (Sep 27, 2013)

Hey Vega!! Cruising by looking for some excitement...it's been quiet over here lately...better get on it!!


----------



## Mr.Vega (Sep 28, 2013)




----------



## Mr.Vega (Sep 28, 2013)

MD914 said:


> Hey Vega!! Cruising by looking for some excitement...it's been quiet over here lately...better get on it!!


Sorry no excitement today.....please come again


----------



## Mr.Vega (Sep 28, 2013)

...The Aurora...lookin like she wants to fly away


----------



## Mr.Vega (Sep 28, 2013)

The Critical Kush...also lookin like a lil flyer..


----------



## Mr.Vega (Sep 30, 2013)




----------



## Mr.Vega (Sep 30, 2013)

...little broken piece of bud....this stff is getting bttr the longer it cures.

...critical kush comin along


----------



## Mr.Vega (Sep 30, 2013)

Everyone say a prayer n have a positive thought for my cat Jax plz....hes very very sick n I dont knw if hes gonna b ok...(....I rushed him to vet today...he hasnt eaten or drank in days. ..hes drooling all down his chest n stff n his nose is running n he has a fever...n when the doctor looked in his mouth he had ulcers on his tounge n gums...could b feline leukemia or AIDS / kidney failure...hard to say w/out running a bunch of lab tests I cant afford...sothe doc gave his best guess as what he could to to help w what I could afford n gave him a couple shots antibiotics n steriods n stff to see if he improves any in nxt couple days or declines...if hes no bttr n his quality of life seems "that bad" then we can talk abt putting him to sleep...if hes sick n dying I dont want him to "suffer" but I also want him to at least have a shot at life so its worth letting it ride a couple more days before giving up...dont u guys think?...even maybe if he is sick n hurtin rite now dont u think his life is worth fighting for for a couple days before just throwin the towel in?....


----------



## MD914 (Sep 30, 2013)

Mr.Vega said:


> Everyone say a prayer n have a positive thought for my cat Jax plz....hes very very sick n I dont knw if hes gonna b ok...(....I rushed him to vet today...he hasnt eaten or drank in days. ..hes drooling all down his chest n stff n his nose is running n he has a fever...n when the doctor looked in his mouth he had ulcers on his tounge n gums...could b feline leukemia or AIDS / kidney failure...hard to say w/out running a bunch of lab tests I cant afford...sothe doc gave his best guess as what he could to to help w what I could afford n gave him a couple shots antibiotics n steriods n stff to see if he improves any in nxt couple days or declines...if hes no bttr n his quality of life seems "that bad" then we can talk abt putting him to sleep...if hes sick n dying I dont want him to "suffer" but I also want him to at least have a shot at life so its worth letting it ride a couple more days before giving up...dont u guys think?...even maybe if he is sick n hurtin rite now dont u think his life is worth fighting for for a couple days before just throwin the towel in?....


YES!! Vega...it's TOUGH to lose a pet. If he's at the vets I would imagine they are keeping him as comfortable as possible. Your doing the right thing...Hang in there! Thinking about you...


----------



## Mr.Vega (Sep 30, 2013)

Thanks missy....


----------



## rikcherron99 (Oct 1, 2013)

good luck with your cat mr vega sad to here keep us posted on his recovery aswell!


----------



## Foothills (Oct 1, 2013)

Sorry to hear about your cat, Vega. I hope he pulls through it OK !!


----------



## Mr.Vega (Oct 1, 2013)

Thanks guys....i was able to get him to drink a small saucer of milk and eat like 4 little torn off pieces of cheese...have offered tuna n stff n thats all he'll eat for now...I guess its bttr than nothing...I cleaned off his chest and mouth n stff where he's been drooling w a warm wash clothe...he seems to b a tiny bit bttr but still drooling n when he ate u could tel it took everything he had to chew the soft cheese...he actually didnt he just kinda moved it around in his mouth n swallowed ..poor guy u can tell his mouth hurts...idk im just hopin he gets better hes a good cat....but I wont let him suffer if he gets worse ill have him put to sleep before he sits there dyin slow.


----------



## Mr.Vega (Oct 1, 2013)

I topped the Aurora...


----------



## MD914 (Oct 1, 2013)

Mr.Vega said:


> Thanks guys....i was able to get him to drink a small saucer of milk and eat like 4 little torn off pieces of cheese...have offered tuna n stff n thats all he'll eat for now...I guess its bttr than nothing...I cleaned off his chest and mouth n stff where he's been drooling w a warm wash clothe...he seems to b a tiny bit bttr but still drooling n when he ate u could tel it took everything he had to chew the soft cheese...he actually didnt he just kinda moved it around in his mouth n swallowed ..poor guy u can tell his mouth hurts...idk im just hopin he gets better hes a good cat....but I wont let him suffer if he gets worse ill have him put to sleep before he sits there dyin slow.


Keep offering him fluids...that's vital!! Hoping he pulls through this!!


----------



## Mr.Vega (Oct 2, 2013)

Last nite we were able to get 5 of those medicine type syringes full of water and 3 of chicken broth down Jax's throat. ..left a couple spoon fulls of baby food out for him n it was gone this morning im assuming he ate it...n got him to drink another small saucer of milk this morning...cleaned him up w baby wipes n tho he didnt like it he did like it...he was always so pretty n kept himself groomed n lookin good so I just knw it was bad for his spirits bein dirty n stinkin frm that drool. ..hes not out of it by any means but his spirit seems better today n hes a little more "open eyed"...thanks to u guys who've been pullin for him...I honestly believe it helps.


----------



## Mr.Vega (Oct 2, 2013)

View attachment 2843264View attachment 2843265....the youngins


----------



## MD914 (Oct 2, 2013)

Mr.Vega said:


> Last nite we were able to get 5 of those medicine type syringes full of water and 3 of chicken broth down Jax's throat. ..left a couple spoon fulls of baby food out for him n it was gone this morning im assuming he ate it...n got him to drink another small saucer of milk this morning...cleaned him up w baby wipes n tho he didnt like it he did like it...he was always so pretty n kept himself groomed n lookin good so I just knw it was bad for his spirits bein dirty n stinkin frm that drool. ..hes not out of it by any means but his spirit seems better today n hes a little more "open eyed"...thanks to u guys who've been pullin for him...I honestly believe it helps.


All good signs!! Keep us posted!! Sending positive vibes


----------



## Foothills (Oct 2, 2013)

Glad to hear the good news,Vega. Positive vibes headed your way !!


----------



## Mr.Vega (Oct 2, 2013)

Thanks guys n Jax says thanks too...before I left for work he was on the porch cleaning himself n purred when I petted him....this is a wonderful sign that hes feeling bttr imo.


----------



## Mr.Vega (Oct 2, 2013)

Mr.Vega said:


> View attachment 2843264View attachment 2843265....the youngins


----------



## Mr.Vega (Oct 3, 2013)

I cant wait to see how she finishes....shes lookin very unique n quite sexy if I do say so myself...ha...n that little Aurora Indica is gonna b one to watch...I can tel already shes a beast.


----------



## MD914 (Oct 3, 2013)

Mr.Vega said:


> View attachment 2844915View attachment 2844916View attachment 2844917View attachment 2844918View attachment 2844920View attachment 2844920View attachment 2844922View attachment 2844923View attachment 2844925View attachment 2844926View attachment 2844927
> I cant wait to see how she finishes....shes lookin very unique n quite sexy if I do say so myself...ha...n that little Aurora Indica is gonna b one to watch...I can tel already shes a beast.


Very nice Vega!! How's Jax doing?


----------



## Mr.Vega (Oct 3, 2013)

Thanks MD....hes doin better but hes not ok yet...he go's to hisbowl and will try n eat but I guess where his mouth hurts he just gets a piece in his mouth then rolls it around d a bit then drops it...he did drink one saucer of milk this morning and I did see him just flat out swallow a few pieces of his food whole w out chewing...the stubborn fkr will not...I repeat WILL ABSOLUTELY NOT eat soft food...I think hed die first...milks all he'll really go for...I saw him drink a dew sips of water on his own today and I squirted 3 syringes of water down him which he reluctantly accepted then bolted for under the bed soon as his paws hit the floor....haha...hes layin under the chair on the porch at the moment.


----------



## Mr.Vega (Oct 3, 2013)

Oh n ive been keeping him inside mostly n last nite he used the litter box 3times pee and poop....thats good too


----------



## MD914 (Oct 9, 2013)

Hey Vega! Haven't seen you "around" in a minute! How's Jax? How's the grow? How's life?


----------



## Mr.Vega (Oct 9, 2013)

Jax is doin awesome...thanks for askin...hes actually acting like himself again....the grows goin good...my critical kush popped white hairs last nite...I havent been so "gung ho" abt it lately....ive been pretty depressed......im very disappointed in how my marriage has turned out....im not happy at all....shes fuckin crazy and controlling and bitches abt everything constantly. ...its making my life miserable...idk what to do...I mean I do know what to do...run....I just dont know how ima do it yet..... $$ is an issue or id b gone today....she is a consant thorn in my side and ive had it...I really have...my happiness and peace of mind have been at stake here lately which everything else takes a backseat too...including my plants and riu...like I sd theyre doin ok but ive just been givin em water here n there n not really payin much attention to em....I feel like I may b tossin em at anytime. ..as soon as I find a way outta this mess im gone....fuck the plants I can grow more plants....days of my life are being wasted w stupid (and I mean flat out fucking retarded) ass fights over nothing daily n its starting to weigh on me.....


----------



## Mr.Vega (Oct 9, 2013)

How somebody like me ended up w a girl like her ill never in a million years b able to figure out.....shes starting to become everything I hate in people


----------



## MD914 (Oct 9, 2013)

Mr.Vega said:


> Jax is doin awesome...thanks for askin...hes actually acting like himself again....the grows goin good...my critical kush popped white hairs last nite...I havent been so "gung ho" abt it lately....ive been pretty depressed......im very disappointed in how my marriage has turned out....im not happy at all....shes fuckin crazy and controlling and bitches abt everything constantly. ...its making my life miserable...idk what to do...I mean I do know what to do...run....I just dont know how ima do it yet..... $$ is an issue or id b gone today....she is a consant thorn in my side and ive had it...I really have...my happiness and peace of mind have been at stake here lately which everything else takes a backseat too...including my plants and riu...like I sd theyre doin ok but ive just been givin em water here n there n not really payin much attention to em....I feel like I may b tossin em at anytime. ..as soon as I find a way outta this mess im gone....fuck the plants I can grow more plants....days of my life are being wasted w stupid (and I mean flat out fucking retarded) ass fights over nothing daily n its starting to weigh on me.....


I'm sorry to hear that Vega...and I TOYALLY know where your coming from...believe it or not, there are men that act like that too. It's actually how I started growing, it was like meditation for me. Well keep your chin up...if you need to vent hit me up! 
Glad to hear Jax is doing better!!


----------



## Mr.Vega (Oct 9, 2013)

MD914 said:


> I'm sorry to hear that Vega...and I TOYALLY know where your coming from...believe it or not, there are men that act like that too. It's actually how I started growing, it was like meditation for me. Well keep your chin up...if you need to vent hit me up!
> Glad to hear Jax is doing better!!


Growing def gives me a center point...a focus on somthing I can enjoy other than the usual working and fighting that consumes the rest of my day....n yes I know men can b that way too..imo most ppl will cause u more worry than happiness...

Thanks missy


----------



## Mr.Vega (Oct 9, 2013)

Ur plants look really good...I just popped over to ur thread which ive never been to before...I wasnt there long n didnt read much but what kinda light u order?...I was gonna order an advanced led tmmrw but im think of just saving the $ for a move now


----------



## MD914 (Oct 9, 2013)

Mr.Vega said:


> Ur plants look really good...I just popped over to ur thread which ive never been to before...I wasnt there long n didnt read much but what kinda light u order?...I was gonna order an advanced led tmmrw but im think of just saving the $ for a move now


I got a 400 watt dimmable HPS with electronic ballast and cool tube, timer, ratchet ropes for hanging and both a MH and HPS bulb included...140 bucks and has a one year warranty! This guy that's been following my thread has the same brand in the 600 and loves it. I got my hands on a big computer cabinet that I'm "renovating" into a stealth grow cab. Gotta get a decent exhaust fan still...but I think it's gonna work out for me!! 
If your thinking about moving (and your not just angry right now) I would suggest you get moved before getting a new light...you won't know what you need based on what space you might have to work with you know??
Oh and THANK YOU!!  I'm kinda proud of these three!! Thanks for the tips on soil...it's made a world of difference!!


----------



## MD914 (Oct 9, 2013)

But...if your interested I'd be happy to send you the link...free shipping too!!


----------



## Mr.Vega (Oct 9, 2013)

Im not even mad...I was mad when it started bein this way...im just sick of it now...its like a boring shitty rerun...its just old


----------



## Mr.Vega (Oct 9, 2013)

Sounds like u gotta good plan....watch ur heat


----------



## MD914 (Oct 9, 2013)

I hear ya! Sounds like it's time to start thinking more about what makes YOU happy and move on...better days are comin'


----------



## MD914 (Oct 9, 2013)

Mr.Vega said:


> Sounds like u gotta good plan....watch ur heat


Yeah...I ALWAYS think I have a good plan...gets me in trouble sometimes 
Im gonna pick up a cheap window a/c unit...run it into the intake if I have problems with heat


----------



## Mr.Vega (Oct 9, 2013)

MD914 said:


> Yeah...I ALWAYS think I have a good plan...gets me in trouble sometimes
> Im gonna pick up a cheap window a/c unit...run it into the intake if I have problems with heat


Now that IS a good plan....haha


----------



## Mr.Vega (Oct 9, 2013)

MD914 said:


> But...if your interested I'd be happy to send you the link...free shipping too!!


Im sold on the led....theyre just so badass lookin I gotta try one out....ive seen a few in action n im impressed...here's the one im gettin......three built in cooling fans n only pulls 92 watts...ima get two but theyre $300 a piece so one ata time


----------



## Mr.Vega (Oct 9, 2013)

All these pics are frm a few days ago...nothing real recent...everything's a little further along especially the little plants...both are female showing...and the crits stem is almost solid purple....shes gonna b good


----------



## Mr.Vega (Oct 10, 2013)

Story of my mutherfucking life!!!...I get one free moment at work to call n place this order for my light n their system is down n cant process orders....AAAAAARRRRRHHHHHH!!!!!!!

FUCK!!


----------



## Mr.Vega (Oct 11, 2013)

So they clld me bk n took my order...nice ppl n very helpful...im excited as hell its like Christmas for a lil kid....ha...worse maybe


----------



## rikcherron99 (Oct 11, 2013)

Can't wait to see that light set up in action...expensive things haha


----------



## Mr.Vega (Oct 11, 2013)

rikcherron99 said:


> Can't wait to see that light set up in action...expensive things haha


Yeah I cant wait either..ima buy another one soon as I can afford...I think two will do my closet perfect..n yes they're expensive fkrs but so badass...itll pay for itself im quite sure...


----------



## Mr.Vega (Oct 11, 2013)

So I saw this cat wlkn down the street today....ha


----------



## rikcherron99 (Oct 11, 2013)

wtf...jesus reborn! haha


----------



## Mr.Vega (Oct 11, 2013)

Wonder what kinda impression hes tryin to give?
I also am curious what runs thru his mind when he dresses himself n looks in the mirror...
His hair was neatly combed


----------



## rikcherron99 (Oct 11, 2013)

i also wonder if hes all there in the head haha i cant imagine what people think/say when you see that i mean lol look what we did


----------



## MD914 (Oct 11, 2013)

Mr.Vega said:


> View attachment 2854265
> So I saw this cat wlkn down the street today....ha


HA!! We have a dude that walks around like that around here!! But our guy actually carries a MASSIVE wooden cross over his shoulder!! Usually around Bike Week (when all the sinners are out and about hahaha!!)
Biketoberfest is next weekend...if I see him I'll pull over and take a pic for you!!


----------



## rikcherron99 (Oct 11, 2013)

haha sounds great md cant wait to see that


----------



## Mr.Vega (Oct 11, 2013)

MD914 said:


> HA!! We have a dude that walks around like that around here!! But our guy actually carries a MASSIVE wooden cross over his shoulder!! Usually around Bike Week (when all the sinners are out and about hahaha!!)
> Biketoberfest is next weekend...if I see him I'll pull over and take a pic for you!!


Haha...yes plz do...


----------



## MD914 (Oct 11, 2013)

rikcherron99 said:


> haha sounds great md cant wait to see that


Hey! Thanks for the rep! (Another thread)


----------



## Mr.Vega (Oct 11, 2013)

rikcherron99 said:


> i also wonder if hes all there in the head haha i cant imagine what people think/say when you see that i mean lol look what we did


Im sure hes "all there"....just prolly a weirdo...ha....I bet anything hes a telemarketer


----------



## rikcherron99 (Oct 11, 2013)

hahaha a telemarketer why would you bet that?


----------



## MD914 (Oct 11, 2013)

Mr.Vega said:


> Im sure hes "all there"....just prolly a weirdo...ha....I bet anything hes a telemarketer


No way...he wants to save our souls...have a little faith!! Hahaha!!


----------



## Mr.Vega (Oct 11, 2013)

Or has some kinda call center job...collections cust service...surveys...fraternal order of police collector....somthing..u find all kinds of weird fkrs round them places....I worked at one when I was a kid w this dude named "Romeo Rose"...hes on you tube plz plz chk him out...ullbe amused I promise...he sold copied dvds on the side til the feds came down on him...tru story...plz go on you tube n chk out "romeo roses guitar"...I used to smoke weed w that guy...hahaha...at break I didnt hang out w him not at work....just sayin


----------



## Mr.Vega (Oct 11, 2013)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4nR3DOWVVh4&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## Mr.Vega (Oct 11, 2013)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IPKhJ5EJlmI&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## rikcherron99 (Oct 11, 2013)

sexy guitar


----------



## Mr.Vega (Oct 11, 2013)

rikcherron99 said:


> hahaha a telemarketer why would you bet that?


Ole Mr.Vegas been round the block a time or two...ha


----------



## Mr.Vega (Oct 11, 2013)

rikcherron99 said:


> sexy guitar


Fuck yeah it is.....romeos one weird fucker tho...he dressed in velvet all the time kike a pimp...ha


----------



## rikcherron99 (Oct 11, 2013)

idk what id think if someone dressed like that started coming up to me talking like a telemarketer lmao be like wtf?


----------



## MD914 (Oct 11, 2013)

Mr.Vega said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4nR3DOWVVh4&feature=youtube_gdata_player


WOW!! Do you think he wrote that all by himself?? Hahaha!!!


----------



## MD914 (Oct 11, 2013)

Mr.Vega said:


> Fuck yeah it is.....romeos one weird fucker tho...he dressed in velvet all the time kike a pimp...ha


Maybe he IS a pimp...he stays in a pretty bad part of town...he mentioned it in his awesome song! Hahahaha!!


----------



## Mr.Vega (Oct 11, 2013)

I told u ud like


----------



## Mr.Vega (Oct 11, 2013)

Hes been on judge judy...its on YT too...ha


----------



## MD914 (Oct 11, 2013)

Mr.Vega said:


> I told u ud like


I think he's HOT!! Hahaha!!


----------



## rikcherron99 (Oct 11, 2013)

lol md....


----------



## Mr.Vega (Oct 11, 2013)

MD914 said:


> I think he's HOT!! Hahaha!!



Hahahahaha.....u would missy...ha
But hes got a juliet...ha


----------



## MD914 (Oct 11, 2013)

Mr.Vega said:


> View attachment 2854512
> Hahahahaha.....u would missy...ha
> But hes got a juliet...ha


All the good ones are taken DAMN IT!! Or their GAY!!


----------



## Mr.Vega (Oct 12, 2013)

MD914 said:


> All the good ones are taken DAMN IT!! Or their GAY!!


Haha....or theyre movie stars...ha


----------



## Mr.Vega (Oct 12, 2013)

Aurora Indica...shes spittin white hairs at all nodes


----------



## Mr.Vega (Oct 12, 2013)

Critical Kush...lemon funk


----------



## MD914 (Oct 12, 2013)

Mr.Vega said:


> View attachment 2854866View attachment 2854867View attachment 2854868
> Critical Kush...lemon funk


...it's what's for breakfast


----------



## Mr.Vega (Oct 12, 2013)

Yes...lunch dinner desert n snack too..


----------



## Mr.Vega (Oct 12, 2013)

U know MD it still wont let me +rep u....its a conspiracy


----------



## MD914 (Oct 12, 2013)

Mr.Vega said:


> U know MD it still wont let me +rep u....its a conspiracy


Wont let me +rep you either...I think it IS a conspiracy!!


----------



## Mr.Vega (Oct 12, 2013)

MD914 said:


> Wont let me +rep you either...I think it IS a conspiracy!!


Ha.........


----------



## rikcherron99 (Oct 12, 2013)

yea i cant +rep either of you lol....


----------



## MD914 (Oct 12, 2013)

rikcherron99 said:


> yea i cant +rep either of you lol....


Thats because you +rep'd me yesterday on a different thread!  
But there ya go...+rep right back atcha!


----------



## rikcherron99 (Oct 12, 2013)

lol well thank you


----------



## Mr.Vega (Oct 12, 2013)

Its a repathon up in this biatch....


----------



## MD914 (Oct 12, 2013)

Mr.Vega said:


> Its a repathon up in this biatch....


It WAS a repathon...now we're all out of +reps...does that mean we suck? I'm having a bad day...worst toothache EVER!! Had me up ALL night...no amount of pills, weed or wine could touch the pain last night  I'm supposed to be working but I'm stretched out on this couch in this empty law firm...thinking about taking a nap!!


----------



## dlftmyers (Oct 12, 2013)

MD914 said:


> It WAS a repathon...now we're all out of +reps...does that mean we suck? I'm having a bad day...worst toothache EVER!! Had me up ALL night...no amount of pills, weed or wine could touch the pain last night  I'm supposed to be working but I'm stretched out on this couch in this empty law firm...thinking about taking a nap!!


Had one the other night that would not go away so I chewed up some Tylenol P.M. and it helped a lot not the best tasting method but it sure did numbed the crap out of it


----------



## MD914 (Oct 12, 2013)

dlftmyers said:


> Had one the other night that would not go away so I chewed up some Tylenol P.M. and it helped a lot not the best tasting method but it sure did numbed the crap out of it


My tooth feels like it's gonna explode through my ear every time I try to lay down...think it will help with that? Lol...seriously, I drank 3/4 bottle of wine, smoked, took loritab (which I hate taking anyway) them throughout the course of the night swallowed 8 Advil...didn't TOUCH the pain...I'm going on less than 3 hours sleep (not all at once) and I'm in HORRIBLE PAIN!! I'd chew on just about ANYTHING to make it stop!!


----------



## Mr.Vega (Oct 12, 2013)

More lortab....30mgs n I promise no pain for 4-6 hrs...listen to Dr.Vega.
And liquid ambesol is a must must...pour directly on tooth...wal greens hurry go now


----------



## Mr.Vega (Oct 12, 2013)

One tab 5aint gonna cut it MD...u must take 3 10mg tabs or 6 5s


----------



## dlftmyers (Oct 12, 2013)

Go get a o.c. 30 mg No just kidding don't do that But you are in the right state to find those


----------



## MD914 (Oct 12, 2013)

Mr.Vega said:


> More lortab....30mgs n I promise no pain for 4-6 hrs...listen to Dr.Vega.
> And liquid ambesol is a must must...pour directly on tooth...wal greens hurry go now


All I had is one 7.5 mg...all gone!


----------



## MD914 (Oct 12, 2013)

It's not just my tooth anymore...it's my ear, my jar, my neck...it's all throbbing and my jaw is swelling. And it's the weekend!


----------



## MD914 (Oct 12, 2013)

dlftmyers said:


> Go get a o.c. 30 mg No just kidding don't do that But you are in the right state to find those


You aren't kidding...I had to ship my little brother back up north to get him the hell off that shit...


----------



## dlftmyers (Oct 12, 2013)

What you really need is get some antibiotic like amoxicillin to get rid of the infection and get to a dentist a.s.a.p.


----------



## dlftmyers (Oct 12, 2013)

MD914 said:


> You aren't kidding...I had to ship my little brother back up north to get him the hell off that shit...


Sorry to hear that Ya I heard that shit is crazy in Florida


----------



## MD914 (Oct 12, 2013)

dlftmyers said:


> What you really need is get some antibiotic like amoxicillin to get rid of the infection and get to a dentist a.s.a.p.


Monday....gotta get through the weekend first


----------



## dlftmyers (Oct 12, 2013)

Try the Tylenol P.M. crush it up and then swish it your mouth with a little of water or try the B.C, powder and do the same, Hope it stops soon I know there is nothing more painful then a bad Toothache


----------



## woody333333 (Oct 14, 2013)

Mr.Vega said:


> More lortab....30mgs n I promise no pain for 4-6 hrs...listen to Dr.Vega.
> And liquid ambesol is a must must...pour directly on tooth...wal greens hurry go now


I would have started w peroxide


----------



## MD914 (Oct 14, 2013)

woody333333 said:


> I would have started w peroxide


Peroxide...warm salty water...been there done that! They put me on 2000 mg penicillin a day and more loritabs. Gotta get this infection under control and then it's either a root canal or pull it


----------



## woody333333 (Oct 14, 2013)

MD914 said:


> Peroxide...warm salty water...been there done that! They put me on 2000 mg penicillin a day and more loritabs. Gotta get this infection under control and then it's either a root canal or pull it


thats a bummer........ mouth pain is about the worst


----------



## MD914 (Oct 14, 2013)

woody333333 said:


> thats a bummer........ mouth pain is about the worst


Yeah...I'm not feeling well at all


----------



## Mr.Vega (Oct 14, 2013)

....4weeks flowering yesterday day on the big plant....been workin w the little one bendin em n shapin em preppin for flower....the soil seem a lil hot for the kush but shes fine n growin strong...the Aurora is just a lil beast.


----------



## Mr.Vega (Oct 14, 2013)

Just gave Jax a bath to deflea him n put fresh flea meds on him...as of the last few days I can say hes made a full recovery...im very thankful.
N im sure he is too...ha....poor guy he was really fkd up.
He fought me the entire time I was giving hin a bath (or tryin to) ha...n when it was over n I let him out he sluggishly slid over the side of the tub n flopped on the floor real pitiful like as if to say "IM DEFEATED"..."OMG UVE KILLED ME NOW"...total pride destruction and depression. ..ha
Hes fine now n purring


----------



## Mr.Vega (Oct 14, 2013)

The critical kush spittin hairs everywhere...n chk that stem out....very cool


----------



## Mr.Vega (Oct 15, 2013)

one two cha cha cha...three four cha cha cha...


----------



## hbbum (Oct 15, 2013)

Looking lovely Vega!


----------



## Mr.Vega (Oct 15, 2013)

Thanks man....


----------



## Mr.Vega (Oct 16, 2013)

Tracked my light and its in my home town for delivery...thats fricken awesome and pretty fast too....says it on the truck for delivery so guess ill b glued to the porch today waitin.....


----------



## Mr.Vega (Oct 16, 2013)

My bestest buddy waitn w me....


----------



## Mr.Vega (Oct 16, 2013)

jax.....


----------



## MD914 (Oct 16, 2013)

Mr.Vega said:


> My bestest buddy waitn w me....View attachment 2860048


What a cutie!!


----------



## MD914 (Oct 16, 2013)

Mr.Vega said:


> Tracked my light and its in my home town for delivery...thats fricken awesome and pretty fast too....says it on the truck for delivery so guess ill b glued to the porch today waitin.....


That's how I'm feeling about my seeds...should be here today!!


----------



## Mr.Vega (Oct 16, 2013)

MD914 said:


> What a cutie!!


Ha...thanks...shes pretty special to me....


Theyve been together since they were puppy n kitten


----------



## Mr.Vega (Oct 16, 2013)

MD914 said:


> That's how I'm feeling about my seeds...should be here today!!


hell yeah md what kinda seeds ya getting? ...whered ya order from?....I got my last seed order from herbies...attitude got to b too risky


----------



## MD914 (Oct 16, 2013)

Mr.Vega said:


> hell yeah md what kinda seeds ya getting? ...whered ya order from?....I got my last seed order from herbies...attitude got to b too risky


I ordered from Herbie's...just got some female white widow X big bud...I love me some white widow...


----------



## Mr.Vega (Oct 16, 2013)

Sounds like a good solid strain...those are both good genetics...I have some WW x Afghan Kush...well I had three fem seeds and ive tried twice to grow a plant and twce the seed germed really fast...put it in soil n it popped the surface n just died...two for two it pissed me off n I hvnt tried the third yet...who knows maybe that third seed will be that plant of a life time.....?????...ha...I dont know that ive ever had white widow before


----------



## Mr.Vega (Oct 16, 2013)

The little ones are lookin so pretty...im really excited abt both of em...n to think I almost thru the critical out...I was real close...she came around tho n has turned out to b a good plant so far...awesome colors.
N all I can say abt the big plant is .....DAYUM !!!....can u say BUDS!!....I dont care who u are for 12/12 from seed...literally not one day of more than 12 hours of lite from sprout...that lady's a beast...and the most sativa plant ive ever had so im excited to see how her buds turn out...new lite comin plants are doin good got fine genetics on stand by...things are good


----------



## MD914 (Oct 16, 2013)

Mr.Vega said:


> Sounds like a good solid strain...those are both good genetics...I have some WW x Afghan Kush...well I had three fem seeds and ive tried twice to grow a plant and twce the seed germed really fast...put it in soil n it popped the surface n just died...two for two it pissed me off n I hvnt tried the third yet...who knows maybe that third seed will be that plant of a life time.....?????...ha...I dont know that ive ever had white widow before


I like it for a social high...doesn't put me on my ass with a stupid smile on my face...hahaha...well unless I smoke too much of it anyway  It's supposed to be pretty easy to grow, easy to mange height and finish relatively fast...we'll see...got my second bag seed grow in flower and so far so good.


----------



## Mr.Vega (Oct 17, 2013)

TA-DA!!!!.....

THIS THINGS AWESOME. ....the quality is top notch its very solid and has some weight to it...the fans run smooth n silent n have dust filters on em...the clips n clamps n connectors n cords n knobs all top notch...the packaging was awesome and so was the speedy delivery. ...one more will complete the closet...its kinda weird for me keepin the plants so far from the lite...everything I read recommended 20-24 inches..like 30for seedlings. ..I got em @ 24inches rite now to see how they adjust to the diff light..ima finish the bigger plant under those cfls shes aweful far along to b switchin her up imo


----------



## Mr.Vega (Oct 17, 2013)

...it showers these two plants w light...I can tell theyre gonna love it...


----------



## Mr.Vega (Oct 17, 2013)

Im poppin another seed.....a celebration seed.....samsara seeds green love potion...fem


----------



## MD914 (Oct 17, 2013)

Mr.Vega said:


> View attachment 2861268View attachment 2861269View attachment 2861270...it showers these two plants w light...I can tell theyre gonna love it...


Its strange seeing them under different light don't ya think? I'm still not used to seeing mine under the HPS...


----------



## prosperian (Oct 17, 2013)

Vega, looking good man. LED is where small growers should be heading, eventually. Price point is the primary objection and a lot misinformation. That can be expected with new technology and the Chinese rip-off units. 

Watch your height from the canopy. LEDs are intense and misleading because they don't produce the heat we see from cfl and HID. My manufacturer recommends 18" for proper umol and foot print. I never went below 16" or I risked bleaching out the leaves and flowers.


Think you will be real happy with the equipment upgrade. I'm sub up to see what you can do with it. Good luck.


----------



## Foothills (Oct 17, 2013)

Very nice Vega. I like your new LED setup and the technology with this lighting is only getting better. I'm interested to see what kind of results you get with it. Good luck and keep em "GREEN" !!


----------



## rikcherron99 (Oct 17, 2013)

Nice vega happy to see the lights set up  looking great


----------



## Mr.Vega (Oct 17, 2013)

Thanks everybody....plants are reacting positively to the light already...leaves flat n spread out slightly reaching/angled towards it...soakin it up...im very impressed w the penetration of the light on lower growth...the soil where the lights hitting is as bright as the canopy...temps already dropped 3-4 degrees...shell have one hangin beside her by xmas...ha


----------



## Mr.Vega (Oct 17, 2013)

Omg this is so delicious. ...if u dont eat like this u should.
Beans 24hours w ham hocks cooked on low in crock pot....I love my wife again today...


----------



## MD914 (Oct 17, 2013)

Mr.Vega said:


> View attachment 2861539View attachment 2861540
> Omg this is so delicious. ...if u dont eat like this u should.
> Beans 24hours w ham hocks cooked on low in crock pot....I love my wife again today...


I'll take the bean soup but you can have the ham hocks!!  My new fav is Roasted corn chowder with pablano and chipotle peppers!!


----------



## prosperian (Oct 17, 2013)

Mr.Vega said:


> Omg this is so delicious. ...if u dont eat like this u should. Beans 24hours w ham hocks cooked on low in crock pot....I love my wife again today...


Mmmm good. I like how you qualified your statement..."I love my wife again *today*" They have their moments, don't they?


----------



## Mr.Vega (Oct 17, 2013)

prosperian said:


> Mmmm good. I like how you qualified your statement..."I love my wife again *today*" They have their moments, don't they?


Most definitely. ..ha....I told her "im not ur husband anymore!!"...just two days ago....shes got a mouth on her.


----------



## Mr.Vega (Oct 17, 2013)

View attachment 2861659View attachment 2861662View attachment 2861665
Chek em out...they love it....
This is gonna b good


----------



## Mr.Vega (Oct 17, 2013)

The seed im poppin is Black Domina x Lavender....should b a good one


----------



## Mr.Vega (Oct 17, 2013)

This grow rite here is a side by side comparison of Critical Kush vs. Aurora Indica...popped on same day same soil under same light 12/12 from seed....should b interesting to see who yields more...itll be hard to beat the kush on quality ive not grown the aurora but I dont see it happenin.


----------



## prosperian (Oct 17, 2013)

Mr.Vega said:


> View attachment 2861659View attachment 2861662View attachment 2861665
> Chek em out...they love it....
> This is gonna b good


RIU servers are wacky today. Could get attachments to load


----------



## Mr.Vega (Oct 18, 2013)

prosperian said:


> RIU servers are wacky today. Could get attachments to load



Tried again....just showin how theyre likin the light....


----------



## prosperian (Oct 18, 2013)

Looking good man. Plants look happy with their new sun.


----------



## Mr.Vega (Oct 18, 2013)

Theyre eatin it up...I can see and tell how much more powerful it is than the cfls n not only that just how much easier it makes things.
I really think even if I had a room to work w id go w these..it puts off like zero heat draws like 92watts of power n the no bulb replacement is very attractive as well....n man that lites cool lookin...ha...I dont mind havin the closet door open now its not like havin this bright blinding lite comin ouuta there...the way it directs it lite and the spectrum make it not bad at all....


----------



## Mr.Vega (Oct 19, 2013)

Heres the flowering plant...im not sure what to make of her really...ive nvr grown a sativa so I have no idea what to expect for a finish date n to b honest I have no idea how long shes been goin...seems like ages already hell I started her long before the last one finished...this pheno is very finicky and since she started flowering shell go thru spells of lookin happy and sad..she vegged like a champ tho..stretched like crazy but seems to b fillin in nice...resin production is shitty imo...its nice on the buds themselves but no resin on the trim at all...I mean zero...smells good tho..and im bettin she yeilds well shes got some long ass buds on her...soon as she finishes the cfls are comin down..ima put a couple on the edges of the led footprint when the plants start flowering but will have another led asap to cover whole closet w no cfls at all..once I get it like that im thinkin on a 12/12 from seed cycle I can run 4-6 plants at a time....


----------



## lospsi (Oct 19, 2013)

Seems that you have found the ideal set up..hey Vega would you care to buy a flower initiator bulb? I mean is it worth the money?


----------



## MD914 (Oct 19, 2013)

My current grow popped through the soil around August 7th...I believe you had a 2-3 week jump on me...if that helps?
Shes looking good...you don't wanna move her a little closer to the new light?


----------



## Mr.Vega (Oct 19, 2013)

View attachment 2863741View attachment 2863742View attachment 2863743
Shelby cleanin jax's face n head...


----------



## Mr.Vega (Oct 19, 2013)

MD914 said:


> My current grow popped through the soil around August 7th...I believe you had a 2-3 week jump on me...if that helps?
> Shes looking good...you don't wanna move her a little closer to the new light?


Thanks missy...I was wonderin how long shes been flowerin tho...I think close to 4-5weeks...and no ima just let her finish where shes @...I dont wanna crowd the two that are under the led n she'll finish fine under what she has...im poppin a seed to put under the led w the two there already...gotta keep em comin..ha


----------



## Mr.Vega (Oct 19, 2013)

lospsi said:


> Seems that you have found the ideal set up..hey Vega would you care to buy a flower initiator bulb? I mean is it worth the money?


Im not familiar w what that is....gotta link?


----------



## Mr.Vega (Oct 19, 2013)

Mr.Vega said:


> View attachment 2863741View attachment 2863742View attachment 2863743
> Shelby cleanin jax's face n head...


----------



## prosperian (Oct 19, 2013)

Mr.Vega said:


> Theyre eatin it up...I can see and tell how much more powerful it is than the cfls n not only that just how much easier it makes things.
> I really think even if I had a room to work w id go w these..it puts off like zero heat draws like 92watts of power n the no bulb replacement is very attractive as well....n man that lites cool lookin...ha...I dont mind havin the closet door open now its not like havin this bright blinding lite comin ouuta there...the way it directs it lite and the spectrum make it not bad at all....


Yeah even at 160w like mine, the light foot print is very precise. Unlike the 400w MH/HPS HID that blasted light in every direction. I'd open my closet at night and it would light up half the house like ET was visiting or something. Cost of acquisition is higher on Led than HID, but in long run, I believe they are a more efficient way to grow 1 to 4 plants in a small grow environment.


----------



## MD914 (Oct 19, 2013)

Mr.Vega said:


> View attachment 2863745View attachment 2863746


Now THATS cute!!


----------



## Mr.Vega (Oct 19, 2013)

prosperian said:


> Yeah even at 160w like mine, the light foot print is very precise. Unlike the 400w MH/HPS HID that blasted light in every direction. I'd open my closet at night and it would light up half the house like ET was visiting or something. Cost of acquisition is higher on Led than HID, but in long run, I believe they are a more efficient way to grow 1 to 4 plants in a small grow environment.


Yes....I like em ALOT....ima keep upgrading the closet as I can afford too...I wanna have equal light corner to corner wall to wall in there so I can fill it up w plants...its not gonna take a whole lot another one of these will b damn close...three of em would just b perfect which is where ill eventually have it...gives me somthin to work for n look foward too. ...i have a vision n its a closet full of pot... ha
My temps are down to 72-73 today...thats the lowest theyve been since I moved in this closet


----------



## prosperian (Oct 19, 2013)

Yeah, my closet runs about 73 degrees all the time. Started this summer at 85 degrees and opted for LED to overcome the heat issue. It was an immediate fix and I can grow in the summer without a problem. With 105 degree temps outside, I couldn't justify the expense for air conditioning being sucked through my HID cool tube and into the attic. 

Growing is all about tweaking things until you're satisfied. I'm pretty much there now and can grow 3/4 lb. in my 2' X 3' grow with little operational cost.


----------



## B166ER420 (Oct 19, 2013)

Lol.....what a coincidence!....I logged in and saw Prosperian just posted and that reminded me.....I wanted to see if you got that led,COOL!!...so I was looking through your thread when I got your notice/like/Rep...I appreciate that man.Keep doing your thang bro!!


----------



## Mr.Vega (Oct 19, 2013)

B166ER420 said:


> Lol.....what a coincidence!....I logged in and saw Prosperian just posted and that reminded me.....I wanted to see if you got that led,COOL!!...so I was looking through your thread when I got your notice/like/Rep...I appreciate that man.Keep doing your thang bro!!


Yeah I really dug ur cfl dome....thats badass...


----------



## prosperian (Oct 19, 2013)

I agree. B166er has some amazing cfl fixtures.


----------



## lospsi (Oct 19, 2013)

Mr.Vega said:


> Im not familiar w what that is....gotta link?


Yea! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GANkzIie14U


----------



## B166ER420 (Oct 19, 2013)

Thank you...thank you


----------



## prosperian (Oct 19, 2013)

lospsi said:


> Yea! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GANkzIie14U


Hmmm, don't know about you guys, but I like to keep things simple. Adding another fixture, timers, cords, and expense. I doubt the results are significant, but I won't pass judgment until I see a familiar grower using it in a side by side test. At some point you have say enough is enough.


----------



## B166ER420 (Oct 19, 2013)

Agreed......if it doesn't make a substantial difference in weight,because that's what we all want in the end.....then its just not worth the money/time/effort.Especially when just switching whatever light source you have to 12/12 works fine...lol...as a matter of fact I have been going with 1230/1130,just for shits and giggles and it works fine


Vega,Pros.....a few vids down was an ed rosenthal video on his opinion of leds..lol..Ed Rosenthal on leds-Youtube...I don't know how to post vids.


----------



## prosperian (Oct 19, 2013)

B166ER420 said:


> Vega,Pros.....a few vids down was an ed rosenthal video on his opinion of leds..lol..Ed Rosenthal on leds-Youtube...I don't know how to post vids.


Think this is what you're talking about?

[video=youtube_share;P31l6tImo0A]http://youtu.be/P31l6tImo0A[/video]


----------



## lospsi (Oct 19, 2013)

prosperian said:


> Hmmm, don't know about you guys, but I like to keep things simple. Adding another fixture, timers, cords, and expense. I doubt the results are significant, but I won't pass judgment until I see a familiar grower using it in a side by side test. At some point you have say enough is enough.


https://www.rollitup.org/led-other-lighting/656542-flowering-cree-bulbs.html Not that is a comparison test.. but this man is producing some big fat buds with his set up.


----------



## prosperian (Oct 19, 2013)

About five minutes into his video he actually says something significant. Run HID HPS with LED. Instead of 1000w HID run a 400w and a LED panel. I chose to run white leds to replicate the full spectrum and the red leds to pic up more the flowering period spectrum. I have a switch on my Led panel that turns the red leds on. Hard to watch this guy, prefer to read his stuff.




lospsi said:


> https://www.rollitup.org/led-other-lighting/656542-flowering-cree-bulbs.html Not that is a comparison test.. but this man is producing some big fat buds with his set up.


Yeah, really doesn't mean much because there is no benchmark to say what and how much the flower initiator is contributing to the results. There are so many influences on a harvest and I think a lot of voodoo tech hides behind this fact. You can't prove it doesn't work.


----------



## B166ER420 (Oct 19, 2013)

Lol...we all know about the Captain's grows and excellent use/knowledge of leds and cree bulbs!........we weren't trying or mean to be rude about that light BUT...hahaha!...snake oils man...a flower(ing) inducing light!...c'mon


----------



## B166ER420 (Oct 19, 2013)

prosperian said:


> Hard to watch this guy, prefer to read his stuff.


My thoughts excactly..lol...I mean I know he's forgotten more than I know...but like he said cannabis plants are more complex than we know and using hps or full spectrum lighting is what plants really thrive under.I myself am looking forward to new studies and results from WEED being legalized,it opens the door for more...what's the word "unprofessional" studies/experiments....people like me and ya'll.


----------



## Mr.Vega (Oct 19, 2013)

lospsi said:


> Yea! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GANkzIie14U


More light is always a good thing...but im not sure that thing would make that big of a diff if u had sufficient lighting already..but if its affordable and doesnt put off heat it def wldnt hurt..I wouldn't expect it to noticeably up my yields tho...I dont really get into all the gimmicks n gadgets #1cause I cant afford them and #2 I think as long as ur covering ur basics and ur just growin for personal use in a small space keeping it simple works well...well enuf anyway...I wldnt buy it but thats just me


----------



## Mr.Vega (Oct 20, 2013)

These are some happy ass plants...im kinda worried abt the seed I tried to pop...48hours n it hasn't split yet...thats not a good sign imo..we'll see tho maybe its just slow goin


----------



## prosperian (Oct 21, 2013)

Mr.Vega said:


> These are some happy ass plants...im kinda worried abt the seed I tried to pop...48hours n it hasn't split yet...thats not a good sign imo..we'll see tho maybe its just slow goin


Sometimes they just don't want to come out of their comfy shells. I'm sure they will pop soon. Give them some heat if you are not already doing so.


----------



## Mr.Vega (Oct 21, 2013)

Two of em popped...just the one that didn't...maybe its a dud....??...ima let it sit for a couple more days...


----------



## Mr.Vega (Oct 23, 2013)

Startin to bud.....


----------



## MD914 (Oct 23, 2013)

What do ya think Vega... Am I doing better this time? View attachment 2868210View attachment 2868211


----------



## Mr.Vega (Oct 23, 2013)

Hell yeah looks AWESOME!...that's a good lookin plant. ....that a bagseed?


----------



## MD914 (Oct 23, 2013)

Mr.Vega said:


> Hell yeah looks AWESOME!...that's a good lookin plant. ....that a bagseed?


Thats bagseed...21 days of 12/12


----------



## Mr.Vega (Oct 23, 2013)

They're beautiful. ..they both have these cool ass stripes the critical more so and purple. ...the aurora has little red stripes placed perfectly on certain points on each branch...n I swear if u zoom in u can see resin tryin to form already...I'm super happy w the light they're stackin real good n branches are thickening up n getting strong. ...all the lower growth I makin its way to some kinda light...I'm pumped abt these two that's some dank ass genetics.


----------



## Mr.Vega (Oct 23, 2013)

MD914 said:


> What do ya think Vega... Am I doing better this time? View attachment 2868210View attachment 2868211


I love to see successful bagseed grows...I like the fact that u never know what ur gonna get ...only bagseed I ever grew was awesome.


----------



## MD914 (Oct 23, 2013)

Mr.Vega said:


> View attachment 2868280View attachment 2868281View attachment 2868282View attachment 2868283View attachment 2868284View attachment 2868285View attachment 2868286View attachment 2868287View attachment 2868289
> They're beautiful. ..they both have these cool ass stripes the critical more so and purple. ...the aurora has little red stripes placed perfectly on certain points on each branch...n I swear if u zoom in u can see resin tryin to form already...I'm super happy w the light they're stackin real good n branches are thickening up n getting strong. ...all the lower growth I makin its way to some kinda light...I'm pumped abt these two that's some dank ass genetics.


Looks good Vega...love the purple light!! So it doesn't put out any heat at all?


----------



## Mr.Vega (Oct 23, 2013)

Its 75degrees at the canopy....52% humidity. ..u can flat palm the face of the light n hold ur hand there...forever if u want. ..its warm but not hot..waaaaayyyy cooler than the cfls


----------



## MD914 (Oct 23, 2013)

Mr.Vega said:


> I love to see successful bagseed grows...I like the fact that u never know what ur gonna get ...only bagseed I ever grew was awesome.


Is there such a thing as a bad weed strain? Or is it just the poor conditions some of these plants are grown in. If you can take "good genetics" and grow some crap bud because of growing conditions then why can't you take any random seed, grow it in the best conditions and be rewarded with good bud? Believe me...no matter how good the seed was...I would have screwed it up on my first grow...


----------



## Mr.Vega (Oct 25, 2013)




----------



## Mr.Vega (Oct 25, 2013)

The aurora is spankin the crits ass....note to self: the crit didn't respond as well to early training as others...maybe just top her a few times n let her go w out the bending n stuff.


----------



## grorite (Oct 26, 2013)

vega i tried to get ahold of you when i was up your way what happened? did you change your number?


----------



## Mr.Vega (Oct 27, 2013)

yes probably...pm me the one I gave u n we'll see if its the same....sorry bro in the middle of us planning that I had.to up root n move...the ppl ws were buying our house from on a land contract got divorced n wanted to sale the house...so in a rush we had to find another house..which we did n its all good now but for a couple months life was crazy in a bad way....did ur trip go well?


----------



## Mr.Vega (Oct 27, 2013)

lets not.count the critical out just yet...I was chkn her out today n shes stackin way bttr than the aurora...her buds are gonna b bigger I think...its hard ti beat the critical kush genetics....the cut I grow from anyway im sure they're not all the same....once she gets to stackin she does it well n all those side buds at the nodes turn into golf balls all the way down.


----------



## Mr.Vega (Oct 28, 2013)

my Green Love Potion popped the surface of the soil last nite/this mrng...Black Domina x Lavender...should b a good one...also germinated one of the 818 Headbands....its in the soil now...everythings still runnin on 12/12 from seed.


----------



## Mr.Vega (Oct 28, 2013)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=svlpHgur2cM&feature=youtube_gdata_player

wow...amazing


----------



## MD914 (Oct 28, 2013)

Mr.Vega said:


> my Green Love Potion popped the surface of the soil last nite/this mrng...Black Domina x Lavender...should b a good one...also germinated one of the 818 Headbands....its in the soil now...everythings still runnin on 12/12 from seed.


Sounds like quite a variety Vega!! Getting ready to germinate my WW X BB...


----------



## lospsi (Oct 28, 2013)

So u r using only 1 room 12/12 rite? Interesting cause you don't have to use 2 rooms (veg - flower) and have a perpetual..So whats the story with 12/12? Smaller plants? and you compesate the space lost with more plants?


----------



## Mr.Vega (Oct 28, 2013)

uhm...kinda....they dont all really stay so small...ive not.noticed a huge diff in the growth during veg from 24hour lite to 12/12...they stil veg well...and dont start flowering til abt a month in...when they sexually mature....so im gettin 2ounces plus per 12/12 from seed plant...I stil top em n train em...I even top rite before I think theyre gettin reAdy to.flower n let the stretch fill em out...which it does quite well actually...its wrkin for me quite well and I can fit abt 6 plants like that in there once I get another led....thatll b 12zips per run....thats good enuf for me.


----------



## Mr.Vega (Oct 28, 2013)

....heres the latest 12/12 w a few weeks left....pretty decent size for a closet grow...idk where these plants come from that u see pics of that look like theyve just sprouted n started budding...real tiny....none of mine have done that...yet


----------



## Mr.Vega (Oct 28, 2013)

MD914 said:


> Sounds like quite a variety Vega!! Getting ready to germinate my WW X BB...


is.that a vampire chick missy?......that brings back scary memories...haha...


----------



## MD914 (Oct 28, 2013)

Mr.Vega said:


> is.that a vampire chick missy?......that brings back scary memories...haha...


Yes sir


----------



## Mr.Vega (Oct 30, 2013)

....
lookin good....crit stinks already....n buds are developing nicely....the auroras buds are way diff....theyre ok but im bettin the crits gonna have much nicer buds....the aurora may hve more tho


----------



## Mr.Vega (Oct 30, 2013)

View attachment 2876278...
n this raggedy thing will be done god knows when...still got white hairs all over...calaxes are swelling and the buds actually look and smell very dank...lots of.resin on the buds themselves but it nvr built up on the trim...should get a decent yield theyre dense as rocks n theres alot of em....idk guess shes an ok plant just not one of my favs so far


----------



## Mr.Vega (Oct 30, 2013)

idk...just got.the aurora out.n shes doin more than I thought she was....View attachment 2876307View attachment 2876310View attachment 2876312.....
shes stinks too....im afraid this.iz gonna b a real stinky grow...I know what the crit does...n this things pretty bad too....my wifes gonna b PISSED!!!



hahahahahahahahahahahaha.........


----------



## Mr.Vega (Oct 30, 2013)

Mr.Vega said:


> View attachment 2876278...
> n this raggedy thing will be done god knows when...still got white hairs all over...calaxes are swelling and the buds actually look and smell very dank...lots of.resin on the buds themselves but it nvr built up on the trim...should get a decent yield theyre dense as rocks n theres alot of em....idk guess shes an ok plant just not one of my favs so far


..............


----------



## Mr.Vega (Oct 30, 2013)




----------



## Mr.Vega (Oct 30, 2013)

heres some bttr shots....shes not so bad....just diff than what im used too...I dont really like the sativa look


----------



## Mr.Vega (Oct 30, 2013)

....very happy girls...

Green Love Potion...finally

818 Headband tryin to make her entrance into the world...


----------



## Mr.Vega (Oct 30, 2013)

...this ones the critical...zoom in if u cant see it...resin @ one week flowering...ridiculous...

...the aurora...buds are diff...shes a pretty little plant...


----------



## MD914 (Oct 30, 2013)

Zoom in if you can't see the resin? HA...more like put your damn glasses on if you can't see it!! Looking nice Vega!! She's gonna be sticky!!


----------



## Mr.Vega (Oct 30, 2013)

MD914 said:


> Zoom in if you can't see the resin? HA...more like put your damn glasses on if you can't see it!! Looking nice Vega!! She's gonna be sticky!!


haha...thanks....MR GANJA...haha

yeah stinky sticky all that....I love this strain....was the first plant I ever grew.


----------



## Mr.Vega (Nov 1, 2013)

I dont ever remember having a plant produce resin so early...even the other crits ive grown....hopin for that "oneuvakind" pheno....


----------



## PaulN'Chuck (Nov 1, 2013)

Looking good vega! Always enjoy your work
Keep it comin boss


----------



## MD914 (Nov 1, 2013)

Look what Mr Ganga's got going on in HER closet...


----------



## Mr.Vega (Nov 1, 2013)

PaulN'Chuck said:


> Looking good vega! Always enjoy your work
> Keep it comin boss


thanks paul....appreciate it bro....n I certainly will...


----------



## Mr.Vega (Nov 1, 2013)

MD914 said:


> Look what Mr Ganga's got going on in HER closet...


uh oh!!!....lookin good missy....u got this thing figured out now huh??....


----------



## MD914 (Nov 1, 2013)

Mr.Vega said:


> uh oh!!!....lookin good missy....u got this thing figured out now huh??....


Not just yet...she has started yellowing on me (bottom up) and I'm only 32 days in flower...I'm afraid to over feed her and I'm afraid to under feed her...so basically I'm feeling kinda nervous right now


----------



## Mr.Vega (Nov 1, 2013)

MD914 said:


> Not just yet...she has started yellowing on me (bottom up) and I'm only 32 days in flower...I'm afraid to over feed her and I'm afraid to under feed her...so basically I'm feeling kinda nervous right now


no dnt b nervous....feed before she gets outta hand...half a dose nxt watering of half veg nutes mixed w half flower nutes...quarter dose of each...w a spash of molasses....u got time left


----------



## Mr.Vega (Nov 1, 2013)

I just fed mine two.days ago n shes stil gotta week or more.left....she was yellowing bad n need some to help get her thru...just go lite.


----------



## MD914 (Nov 1, 2013)

Mr.Vega said:


> no dnt b nervous....feed before she gets outta hand...half a dose nxt watering of half veg nutes mixed w half flower nutes...quarter dose of each...w a spash of molasses....u got time left


I had been doing that up until the 3rd week then I switched to bloom only...maybe she needed it longer? I read to do it through the stretch...I've been feeding Cal Mag Plus but I also have molasses. I'll give her some tonight...she's due for water anyway...


----------



## MD914 (Nov 1, 2013)

Mr.Vega said:


> I just fed mine two.days ago n shes stil gotta week or more.left....she was yellowing bad n need some to help get her thru...just go lite.


Yeah well I have a lot more than a week or two to go...gonna make me crazy!!


----------



## Mr.Vega (Nov 1, 2013)

MD914 said:


> I had been doing that up until the 3rd week then I switched to bloom only...maybe she needed it longer? I read to do it through the stretch...I've been feeding Cal Mag Plus but I also have molasses. I'll give her some tonight...she's due for water anyway...


yeah I use veg nutes.thru stretch...and then I mix a lil in w flower nutes if shes yellowing badly...always small amounts...give her 3-4days.to.see her reaction after the feed...just remember small doses n u wont hurt her n always give a few days to see how she accepts the nutes...cant go.wrong like that


----------



## Mr.Vega (Nov 1, 2013)

MD914 said:


> Yeah well I have a lot more than a week or two to go...gonna make me crazy!!


its crunch time...haha....just dont rush her...make sure n let her finish which I know u will...this is a very important time of the grow...make.sure all ur calaxes are swollen n hairs are almost all red or orange...blah blah blah...u know


----------



## MD914 (Nov 1, 2013)

Mr.Vega said:


> yeah I use veg nutes.thru stretch...and then I mix a lil in w flower nutes if shes yellowing badly...always small amounts...give her 3-4days.to.see her reaction after the feed...just remember small doses n u wont hurt her n always give a few days to see how she accepts the nutes...cant go.wrong like that


Thanks Vega...I fed her bloom and cal mag the night before last and she def hasn't gotten an worse (maybe a bit better)...she needs watering tonight...


----------



## PaulN'Chuck (Nov 1, 2013)

Damn MD914, always impressed with women growers. Glad to see a gal handling her business


----------



## Mr.Vega (Nov 1, 2013)

PaulN'Chuck said:


> Damn MD914, always impressed with women growers. Glad to see a gal handling her business


im impressed when they do ANYTHING right as its not too often......hahaha


----------



## Mr.Vega (Nov 1, 2013)

hahahahahaha......


----------



## Mr.Vega (Nov 1, 2013)

I joke I joke I kid I kid....haha


----------



## MD914 (Nov 1, 2013)

Mr.Vega said:


> im impressed when they do ANYTHING right as its not too often......hahaha


Are you fucking serious? Did you really say that? 
Please don't get me started...


----------



## MD914 (Nov 1, 2013)

PaulN'Chuck said:


> Damn MD914, always impressed with women growers. Glad to see a gal handling her business


Why thank you very much!!


----------



## Mr.Vega (Nov 1, 2013)

MD914 said:


> Are you fucking serious? Did you really say that?
> Please don't get me started...


hahahahahaha.......


----------



## MD914 (Nov 1, 2013)

Mr.Vega said:


> hahahahahaha.......


I'm a vampire ya know...I WILL bite!! Hahaha!!!! J/K!!


----------



## Mr.Vega (Nov 1, 2013)

what u think ur all bad now cause u gotta vampire avatar....I really aint scared of that shit I was jk...ha


----------



## Mr.Vega (Nov 1, 2013)

wow.we.posted that at the same.time.....ha


----------



## grorite (Nov 1, 2013)

hows it going vega pm me ill be heading back up soon


----------



## Mr.Vega (Nov 1, 2013)

grorite said:


> hows it going vega pm me ill be heading back up soon


im.good.man how u been?...ive moved since last ill pm u


----------



## grorite (Nov 1, 2013)

Mr.Vega said:


> im.good.man how u been?...ive moved since last ill pm u


alright man we really need to meat up I was for sure we would last time but shit happens. were cool bro!! glad your doing good things could be better here but im doing alright same old shit you know??


----------



## MD914 (Nov 1, 2013)

Mr.Vega said:


> wow.we.posted that at the same.time.....ha


Thats AWESOME!! And YES I DO think I'm bad now because I have a vampire avatar...you KNOW your scared!!


----------



## Mr.Vega (Nov 1, 2013)

grorite said:


> alright man we really need to meat up I was for sure we would last time but shit happens. were cool bro!! glad your doing good things could be better here but im doing alright same old shit you know??


yeah I know...things arent.peaches n cream over this way...ha...when u headin?


----------



## Mr.Vega (Nov 1, 2013)

MD914 said:


> Thats AWESOME!! And YES I DO think I'm bad now because I have a vampire avatar...you KNOW your scared!!


she is.pretty bad....


----------



## Mr.Vega (Nov 2, 2013)

....that branch in the bk is.really tryin to do somthin...def seperated herself.frm the pack...
View attachment 2879404...my Headband unileaf...idk whats up w her...


----------



## MD914 (Nov 2, 2013)

That plant on the left in the first pic looks like it's gonna be a beast...maybe that unileaf will surprise you with something special!! I just love my freak plant...


----------



## Mr.Vega (Nov 2, 2013)

MD914 said:


> That plant on the left in the first pic looks like it's gonna be a beast...maybe that unileaf will surprise you with something special!! I just love my freak plant...


I hope so ive been wantin to run headband for a while now...the plant on the left is the aurora...she def grows well...


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Nov 2, 2013)

MD , isn't that u in your avatar ;( Vega, Green Love Potion and Headband hey ? nice, I'll be watching


----------



## Mr.Vega (Nov 2, 2013)

LetsGetCritical said:


> MD , isn't that u in your avatar ;( Vega, Green Love Potion and Headband hey ? nice, I'll be watching


haha....well ive.concluded she def has red hair....


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Nov 2, 2013)

it's ok  she's still my mate  Vega I got big plans this time (doesn't involve autos lol), keep an eye out bro. got to crash but catch up later my friend.


----------



## MD914 (Nov 2, 2013)

LetsGetCritical said:


> MD , isn't that u in your avatar ;( Vega, Green Love Potion and Headband hey ? nice, I'll be watching


No LGC, it's not me. Just a sexy red headed vampire for Halloween...she's pretty hot! I'm not too shabby myself though


----------



## MD914 (Nov 2, 2013)

Mr.Vega said:


> haha....well ive.concluded she def has red hair....


You got me!! Haha!! But I'm more of a strawberry blonde


----------



## Mr.Vega (Nov 2, 2013)

MD914 said:


> No LGC, it's not me. Just a sexy red headed vampire for Halloween...she's pretty hot! I'm not too shabby myself though



...............


----------



## Mr.Vega (Nov 2, 2013)

MD914 said:


> You got me!! Haha!! But I'm more of a strawberry blonde


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6W5pq4bIzIw&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## MD914 (Nov 2, 2013)

Mr.Vega said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6W5pq4bIzIw&feature=youtube_gdata_player


HA!! You should be the official RIU DJ!! You got a song for everything!! I like that one too!!


----------



## Mr.Vega (Nov 2, 2013)

MD914 said:


> HA!! You should be the official RIU DJ!! You got a song for everything!! I like that one too!!


hahaha....can I get paid for it...ha


----------



## Mr.Vega (Nov 3, 2013)

View attachment 2880694View attachment 2880695


----------



## MD914 (Nov 3, 2013)

Mr.Vega said:


> View attachment 2880694View attachment 2880695View attachment 2880696View attachment 2880697


Holy crap Batman!! How much longer does that last one have left? I see you've got a lot of yellowing going on too!!


----------



## Mr.Vega (Nov 3, 2013)

MD914 said:


> Holy crap Batman!! How much longer does that last one have left? I see you've got a lot of yellowing going on too!!


not long....maybe a week...ten days...????.....its ok for yellow at this stage of the game


----------



## MD914 (Nov 3, 2013)

Mr.Vega said:


> not long....maybe a week...ten days...????.....its ok for yellow at this stage of the game


From the distance of the pic I wasn't sure if she was that close...how fat are those colas? Looks pretty nice...I'd be happy with that


----------



## Mr.Vega (Nov 3, 2013)

MD914 said:


> From the distance of the pic I wasn't sure if she was that close...how fat are those colas? Looks pretty nice...I'd be happy with that


heres a lil.closer....they're ok..not the biggest not the smallest...I really dont like this plant very much but she'll do I guess.


----------



## MD914 (Nov 3, 2013)

Mr.Vega said:


> View attachment 2880702heres a lil.closer....they're ok..not the biggest not the smallest...I really dont like this plant very much but she'll do I guess.


Oh yeah...that helps  She may not be like your last one but still looks pretty good...what strain is she?


----------



## Mr.Vega (Nov 3, 2013)

same strain as last one...that cross of critical and bubbleicious...but an off the wall pheno...very sativa
thanks MD


----------



## rikcherron99 (Nov 3, 2013)

Looking great vega been awhile sense ive had time to hop on here, but looking really good  should get some pics up of that HB so i can check it out


----------



## Mr.Vega (Nov 3, 2013)

rikcherron99 said:


> Looking great vega been awhile sense ive had time to hop on here, but looking really good  should get some pics up of that HB so i can check it out


hey whats up ricky cherron...whatcha wanna see pics of bro?


----------



## rikcherron99 (Nov 3, 2013)

the 818 Head band you were talking about  super interested in how that pheno grows


----------



## Mr.Vega (Nov 3, 2013)

rikcherron99 said:


> the 818 Head band you were talking about  super interested in how that pheno grows


yeah.me.too...rite.now.she has one.leaf...ha...


----------



## Mr.Vega (Nov 3, 2013)

I.saw a.couple lil more leaves tryin.to pop up this mrng b4 I.came to.wrk...we'll see what.shes.doin when I get home


----------



## rikcherron99 (Nov 3, 2013)

sounds good  cant wait


----------



## Mr.Vega (Nov 4, 2013)

here ive tlkd all this shit abt this plant thats gettin ready.to.finish n come to find out shes dank as hell...clipped a bud few days ago just as a tester n Im fried...very unusual taste and smell...sweet n skunky but diff than other sweet n skunky strains ive had...very complex n hard to.explain...ill get some.close ups of some buds here in a bit...im off.today...thank god


----------



## Mr.Vega (Nov 4, 2013)

she aint the.prettiest thing in the world but she is FIRE.....


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Nov 4, 2013)

weren't u going hid at one point bro?


----------



## Mr.Vega (Nov 4, 2013)

no I.decided against....too much heat.that I.cant modify my closet.to.deal w...led was my best option...I really like it too.


----------



## Mr.Vega (Nov 4, 2013)




----------



## Mr.Vega (Nov 4, 2013)




----------



## Mr.Vega (Nov 4, 2013)

hey whats up.grorite?...u doin ok bro?


----------



## grorite (Nov 4, 2013)

Mr.Vega said:


> hey whats up.grorite?...u doin ok bro?


yeah im doing okay. how's things for you?


----------



## Mr.Vega (Nov 4, 2013)

pretty good....same ol stuff


----------



## Mr.Vega (Nov 4, 2013)

the criticals tops are way.thicker in the branch/stem than the auroras...the aurora looks like shes gonna have nuggets...resin wise the crits killin it...shes got resin out on some of.the fan leaves..


----------



## MD914 (Nov 4, 2013)

Mr.Vega said:


> View attachment 2882100the criticals tops are way.thicker in the branch/stem than the auroras...View attachment 2882101the aurora looks like shes gonna have nuggets...resin wise the crits killin it...shes got resin out on some of.the fan leaves..View attachment 2882102View attachment 2882103


Christmas lights...LMAO...they're really coming along nice Vega!!


----------



## Mr.Vega (Nov 4, 2013)

thanks MD....im excited abt the.critical...was my first plant I ever grew n im remembering now how awesome she is...I really didnt know better then cause.id.nvr.seen a plant before in.person....she gets pretty dank.


----------



## MD914 (Nov 4, 2013)

Hey Woody I think your mailbox is full


----------



## woody333333 (Nov 4, 2013)

MD914 said:


> Hey Woody I think your mailbox is full


no..........that would be yours


----------



## MD914 (Nov 4, 2013)

woody333333 said:


> no..........that would be yours


Couldnt be...I emptied it


----------



## woody333333 (Nov 4, 2013)

MD914 said:


> Couldnt be...I emptied it


maybe its broken...lol.....I had 15 messages


----------



## MD914 (Nov 4, 2013)

woody333333 said:


> maybe its broken...lol.....I had 15 messages


Ok...after I do this transplant...your saying I should start feeding again after the first few waterings? I thought it was hot soil?


----------



## woody333333 (Nov 4, 2013)

MD914 said:


> Couldnt be...I emptied it


I did investigate that situation we were talking about


----------



## woody333333 (Nov 4, 2013)

MD914 said:


> Ok...after I do this transplant...your saying I should start feeding again after the first few waterings? I thought it was hot soil?


it don't last forever


----------



## MD914 (Nov 4, 2013)

woody333333 said:


> I did investigate that situation we were talking about


Really? He gave me rep+ LMAO...did you investigate with a baseball bat?? 

PS Sorry for the hijack Vega


----------



## MD914 (Nov 4, 2013)

woody333333 said:


> it don't last forever


This plant drinks every couple days...that would only be a week in...


----------



## woody333333 (Nov 4, 2013)

MD914 said:


> This plant drinks every couple days...that would only be a week in...


its gonna be a little less than a week before you need to water the first time after the transplant


----------



## Mr.Vega (Nov 4, 2013)

....chops....


----------



## MD914 (Nov 4, 2013)

Mr.Vega said:


> View attachment 2882212....chops....


Where's mine??


----------



## Mr.Vega (Nov 4, 2013)

bout 5states away....ha


----------



## MD914 (Nov 4, 2013)

Mr.Vega said:


> bout 5states away....ha


Yeah...about 5 states and 30-40 degrees!! HA!!


----------



## Mr.Vega (Nov 4, 2013)

MD914 said:


> Yeah...about 5 states and 30-40 degrees!! HA!!


....
exactly.how I like it...falls my favorite time of the year...the hills n mountains w the leaves changing colors....much bttr than florida heat n mosquitoes..haha


----------



## woody333333 (Nov 4, 2013)

Mr.Vega said:


> ....
> exactly.how I like it...falls my favorite time of the year...the hills n mountains w the leaves changing colors....much bttr than florida heat n mosquitoes..haha


shoveling snow would piss me off........pork chop looks good.......


----------



## MD914 (Nov 4, 2013)

woody333333 said:


> shoveling snow would piss me off........pork chop looks good.......


The last winter I lived up north...we had a blizzard...I dug my car out and started it so it could warm...went inside to grab a fresh cup of coffee for my ride to the barn (horses have to be fed regardless of weather conditions)...came back out JUST in time to watch the big snowplow come by and BURY my car!!!! I cannot even describe to you how PISSED I was...  It makes me mad just thinking about it!!


----------



## MD914 (Nov 4, 2013)

Mr.Vega said:


> ....
> exactly.how I like it...falls my favorite time of the year...the hills n mountains w the leaves changing colors....much bttr than florida heat n mosquitoes..haha


Its not that hot here...not on the coast...gets much worse up north...but I do miss how pretty it is in the fall..


----------



## Mr.Vega (Nov 4, 2013)

yeah after my time.spent in florida when I came bk up here it made realize I missed the hills n mtns...I dnt shovel snow I have 4wheel drive...


----------



## Mr.Vega (Nov 4, 2013)

MD914 said:


> Its not that hot here...not on the coast...gets much worse up north...but I do miss how pretty it is in the fall..


it is too hot.there...I.cant tolerate.that down south heat...coastal breeze is cool n all that but u get out in that sun n itll cook ur ass....I hate the summers up here too...humid n sticky...I deal w winter.much bttr than I do summer...but I gotta work in that shit so my opinions biased...steel barges full of coal.cookin in the sun all day aint no fun to work on...u cant even sit down on them bitches itll burn ya thru ur jeans...heat index average 130degrees on deck...whew!!


----------



## MD914 (Nov 4, 2013)

Mr.Vega said:


> it is too hot.there...I.cant tolerate.that down south heat...coastal breeze is cool n all that but u get out in that sun n itll cook ur ass....I hate the summers up here too...humid n sticky...I deal w winter.much bttr than I do summer...but I gotta work in that shit so my opinions biased...steel barges full of coal.cookin in the sun all day aint no fun to work on...u cant even sit down on them bitches itll burn ya thru ur jeans...heat index average 130degrees on deck...whew!!


Hottest summer day here...98 WITH the heat index!! Last time I was up north in the summer, I was near Shepardstown WV...they had a HEAT ADVISORY in effect!! Telling people to STAY INDOORS!! HA!! We couldn't even enjoy the river as hot as it was...


----------



## Mr.Vega (Nov 4, 2013)

MD914 said:


> Hottest summer day here...98 WITH the heat index!! Last time I was up north in the summer, I was near Shepardstown WV...they had a HEAT ADVISORY in effect!! Telling people to STAY INDOORS!! HA!! We couldn't even enjoy the river as hot as it was...


that sux....ive thought abt movin to.san diego or washington or oregon for the climate....im just not a hot weather person....ha


----------



## Mr.Vega (Nov 4, 2013)

I gotta go.somewhere...anywhere....this shit aint workin out here....


----------



## Mr.Vega (Nov 4, 2013)




----------



## MD914 (Nov 4, 2013)

Mr.Vega said:


>


Having trouble getting in touch with your feelings Vega? Looks like your having "mixed emotions"


----------



## MD914 (Nov 4, 2013)

Mr.Vega said:


> I gotta go.somewhere...anywhere....this shit aint workin out here....


Anywhere but the South...you don't like the heat remember?


----------



## Mr.Vega (Nov 5, 2013)

I love my dog.....


----------



## Mr.Vega (Nov 5, 2013)

so @ the local walmart som1 calls police cuz of marijuana smell in front of store...they come to find 7 division of forestry workers in a van full of weed sittin in the walmart parking lot...haha...wonder where they were growin?


----------



## Mr.Vega (Nov 5, 2013)

ima.a lil.frustrated n concerned....so the other day I was wlkn down the side of my house n it has these little vents/crawl spaces every so many feet to have access under the house...well I noticed while the wife was doin somthin in the kitchen sink I could see and hear water runnin under the house...I guess a plumber who worked on the house when they were fixin it up to sale didnt connect the drain pipes under kitchen sink...so anyway we're buyin the house off her mom n her mom has a regular guy for jobs like this so she calls him...hes done a job here before when we first moved in he had to fix one of the bathroom showers...it went well n hes a good worker but when I first met n saw him it took me abt 2 1/2 seconds to realize this dude had prison written all over him...I didnt say anything til he left but kept a close eye whole.time he was here...so when he left I mentioned it to my wife n she says yeah mom sd he did like 10years for somthin or other...ok...no biggie...the day he was here fixin shower I know at one point he saw me packin a bowl and saw my bong sittin under nitestand by my bed...he nvr sd nothin.....so yesterday when he was here(and he always brings this dopehead lookin "helper" w him cause I think he cant drive) so anyway he was in one part of the house w my wife while I was watchin the helper do somthin n apparently the conversation btween he n my wife went like this....they were in step daughters bathroom double chking shower...wife:"I always.think it smells kinda musty in here...can u smell that?"...ex con worker:"you dont want me to tel u what ur house smells like".....wife:"whataya mean?"....ex con worker:"ur house smells like marijuana"........



nvr sd a word to me or even hinted...?!?!?.....wtf is this dudes deal why would he even say.that shit to.my wife?...ok i mean so the fk what if he smells it big.fkn deal #1why would u say it to her n not me and #2why say it at all???....I mean u just lettin us know that u know or what!!???....his dopehead buddy did say to me earlier w a shit eatin grin on his face..."I like ur alls incense"......


----------



## Mr.Vega (Nov 5, 2013)

fuckin wankers......


----------



## Mr.Vega (Nov 5, 2013)

was sharpenin my knives n thought id show these theyre pretty cool...I work w a "Mountain Man"type dude.that.for.real mainly lives off the land n makes his own shit n stuff like that...he blacksmiths as well n made these knives for me.....the bigger ones made from a railroad spike n the smaller a tine from an old big farming hay rake...theyre useable n razor sharp...he does it all by hand w a hammer n shit....couple case knives I bought from him he also wheels n deals n knives n stuff...


----------



## MD914 (Nov 5, 2013)

You need to get you some Ona Gel Vega!! You don't need people talking about your house smelling like weed!!


----------



## woody333333 (Nov 5, 2013)

Mr.Vega said:


> nvr sd a word to me or even hinted...?!?!?.....wtf is this dudes deal why would he even say.that shit to.my wife?...ok i mean so the fk what if he smells it big.fkn deal #1why would u say it to her n not me and #2why say it at all???....I mean u just lettin us know that u know or what!!???....his dopehead buddy did say to me earlier w a shit eatin grin on his face..."I like ur alls incense"......


maybe hes trying to steal her away............lucky fukr


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Nov 5, 2013)

Mr.Vega said:


> fuckin wankers......


haha fuckin classic


----------



## Mr.Vega (Nov 5, 2013)

whats ona gel....


----------



## MD914 (Nov 5, 2013)

Mr.Vega said:


> whats ona gel....


http://www.onaonline.com/prod-onagel.php


----------



## Mr.Vega (Nov 5, 2013)

if I.cant get it at walmart or lowes then its too much of a hastle.....ha


----------



## MD914 (Nov 5, 2013)

Mr.Vega said:


> if I.cant get it at walmart or lowes then its too much of a hastle.....ha


No...can't get it there. It's inexpensive and WORTH the hassle!! You can get in from Amazon or online through my hydro store urban sunshine...you really should consider it if it's smelling like that...only take a meter reader to get a wiff and report you!!


----------



## Mr.Vega (Nov 5, 2013)

omg ur scary....


----------



## Mr.Vega (Nov 5, 2013)

whats that website agn....???


----------



## MD914 (Nov 5, 2013)

Mr.Vega said:


> omg ur scary....


Relax...it's only an avatar


----------



## MD914 (Nov 5, 2013)

Mr.Vega said:


> whats that website agn....???


Amazon.com or urbansunshine.com


----------



## dlftmyers (Nov 5, 2013)

I got some just remember it only last for so long, It just covers up the smell, Works great for a short period of time, I bought mine from ebay http://www.ebay.com/itm/Ona-Pro-Block-6oz-eliminate-odor-control-neutralizing-clean-Gardening-Hydro-/161103525925?pt=US_Hydroponics&hash=item258284b825


----------



## grorite (Nov 5, 2013)

Mr.Vega said:


> if I.cant get it at walmart or lowes then its too much of a hastle.....ha


my lowes carries it don't know about yours. I still got the scrubber and fan not sure when ill be heading back that way but should be in the near future.


----------



## Mr.Vega (Nov 6, 2013)




----------



## Mr.Vega (Nov 7, 2013)

it's a fricken frost fest....


----------



## MD914 (Nov 7, 2013)

Doin' their thing...when you go 12/12 from seed...how much, if at all, longer does it take to finish?


----------



## Mr.Vega (Nov 7, 2013)

seems like when they start lookin like they wanna flower it takes a lil longer for them to convert.than if I vegged on 24 n flipped em...they gradually phase into flowering this way...in my experience anyway...so far flowering time tho once they get goin seems2b the same...


----------



## Mr.Vega (Nov 8, 2013)

.......


----------



## Mr.Vega (Nov 8, 2013)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cgoqrgc_0cM&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## Mr.Vega (Nov 8, 2013)

....she had quite a few nice lil branches like this...very dense buds...she prolly coulda gone a lil longer but I just wanted to b done w her n she was close enuf....I'm bout to toss this little 818headband if it don't impress me bigtime in the nxt couple days...its a runt imo....already have another in a towel to replace her....the green love potion is doin great


----------



## Mr.Vega (Nov 8, 2013)

GLP...I'm takin her outta the closet @ nite n puttin her under a florescent so she's not on 12/12...ima let her veg a bit before I let her flower...lavender x black domina...shld b dank either way she goes...


----------



## raiderman (Nov 8, 2013)

Mr.Vega said:


> View attachment 2887092View attachment 2887093....View attachment 2887094she had quite a few nice lil branches like this...very dense buds...she prolly coulda gone a lil longer but I just wanted to b done w her n she was close enuf....I'm bout to toss this little 818headband if it don't impress me bigtime in the nxt couple days...its a runt imo....already have another in a towel to replace her....the green love potion is doin great


that's a lot of dope,looks great.


----------



## Mr.Vega (Nov 8, 2013)

Thanks Raiderman....


----------



## Mr.Vega (Nov 8, 2013)

Hey woody I found that baby pic of urs u were lookin for....


----------



## dlftmyers (Nov 8, 2013)

Mr.Vega said:


> Hey woody I found that baby pic of urs u were lookin for....
> 
> View attachment 2887645


LMFAO


----------



## Mr.Vega (Nov 9, 2013)

MrVega goes to get his buddy somethin yesterday...it required interacting w a "dopeboy"...so aftr the transaction was complete the conversation went like this...Vega"hey bro u smoke weed"....Dopeboy(in the most stuck up tone u can imagine)"I only smoke 'kush' man"...Vega"well that's good cause I grow that shit"...Dopeboy"nah man I don't b smokin that shit ppl b growin cause it ain't like that shit from cali"....Vega"...ok man"......


----------



## Mr.Vega (Nov 9, 2013)




----------



## dlftmyers (Nov 9, 2013)




----------



## Mr.Vega (Nov 9, 2013)

.............


----------



## MD914 (Nov 10, 2013)

Coming along nice Vega


----------



## woody333333 (Nov 10, 2013)

Mr.Vega said:


> MrVega goes to get his buddy somethin yesterday...it required interacting w a "dopeboy"...so aftr the transaction was complete the conversation went like this...Vega"hey bro u smoke weed"....Dopeboy(in the most stuck up tone u can imagine)"I only smoke 'kush' man"...Vega"well that's good cause I grow that shit"...Dopeboy"nah man I don't b smokin that shit ppl b growin cause it ain't like that shit from cali"....Vega"...ok man"......


I wouldn't smoke your grassy bs either


----------



## Mr.Vega (Nov 10, 2013)

woody333333 said:


> I wouldn't smoke your grassy bs either


Kiss my ass woody every plant can't b a "star"......


----------



## Mr.Vega (Nov 10, 2013)

Motherfucker........


----------



## Mr.Vega (Nov 10, 2013)

I wldnt smoke no weed w ur PUNKASS anyway........


----------



## Mr.Vega (Nov 10, 2013)

The green love potion's doin what she's sppsd2b doin...lokkin very indica...I like her so far...idkwtf's up w the headband...bad seed looks like...just weak n puny. ..gottanother one poppin so I hope it does bttr....


----------



## Mr.Vega (Nov 10, 2013)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lNzQ3gYR9rQ&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## Mr.Vega (Nov 10, 2013)

...auroras fillin in nicely...

...this critical is just ridiculous. ..some of the trim leaves are already folding over w resin. ..between the two plants ill prolly get a nice lil chunk of hash....


----------



## Mr.Vega (Nov 11, 2013)

...GLP transplanted. .3gallon...she's already perkin up....
the Kush n Aurora...its gonna b close on the yield


----------



## woody333333 (Nov 11, 2013)

like a half ounce each?


----------



## Mr.Vega (Nov 11, 2013)

Nah ima say low 20s each....those two big tops on the critical top to bottom will b at least a quarter each branch dried out....she fills in n thickens up...I can't say abt the aurora but she's got at least 20 little nug sites that'll b gram nuggets....I'm happy w that tho for 12/12 from seed I don't expect much...ima try to get a lil rotation goin where I can cover my habit...that's all its for really. .


----------



## Mr.Vega (Nov 11, 2013)

Those first criticals I grew weren't much bigger n I was gettin two ozs off them...


----------



## woody333333 (Nov 11, 2013)

Mr.Vega said:


> Nah ima say low 20s each....those two big tops on the critical top to bottom will b at least a quarter each branch dried out....she fills in n thickens up...I can't say abt the aurora but she's got at least 20 little nug sites that'll b gram nuggets....I'm happy w that tho for 12/12 from seed I don't expect much...ima try to get a lil rotation goin where I can cover my habit...that's all its for really. .


what?........ i thought you were trying to sell to your crack dealer?...lol......


----------



## Mr.Vega (Nov 11, 2013)

woody333333 said:


> what?........ i thought you were trying to sell to your crack dealer?...lol......


Haha....no not really...


----------



## Mr.Vega (Nov 12, 2013)

Snowed a little bit last nite...


----------



## grorite (Nov 12, 2013)

still none here but should be anytime now. cant wait to get the sleds out and hit some trails.


----------



## Mr.Vega (Nov 12, 2013)

Man.....if I was on that show "Bar Rescue" n that dude yelled at me like that I'd bust him rite in the fkn mouth....


----------



## Mr.Vega (Nov 12, 2013)

woody333333 said:


> what?........ i thought you were trying to sell to your crack dealer?...lol......


....


........


----------



## Mr.Vega (Nov 12, 2013)




----------



## Mr.Vega (Nov 12, 2013)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UOktR2zmD8g&feature=youtube_gdata_player

Haha...


----------



## Mr.Vega (Nov 12, 2013)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cYfXbkrkJyw&feature=youtube_gdata_player

Heres what hppnd when they went to Woodys bar....



Hahaha....


----------



## woody333333 (Nov 12, 2013)

youre not playing fair vega........I got no volume and ya know it........


----------



## MD914 (Nov 12, 2013)

Mr.Vega said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cYfXbkrkJyw&feature=youtube_gdata_player
> 
> Heres what hppnd when they went to Woodys bar....
> 
> ...


In Woody's defense...he doesn't flirt...REMEMBER?? Haha!!


----------



## Mr.Vega (Nov 12, 2013)

woody333333 said:


> youre not playing fair vega........I got no volume and ya know it........


U can't gather enuf from their faces?!?!...haha..


----------



## Mr.Vega (Nov 12, 2013)

Hahaha....so whataya think he's showin her on his arm woody???...hahaha


----------



## woody333333 (Nov 12, 2013)

Mr.Vega said:


> Hahaha....so whataya think he's showin her on his arm woody???...hahaha


I tried doin it w my arm....lol.....


----------



## Mr.Vega (Nov 12, 2013)

Hahahaha........


----------



## woody333333 (Nov 12, 2013)

Mr.Vega said:


> Hahahaha........


u did 2 .....don't lie


----------



## Mr.Vega (Nov 12, 2013)

Id never do that.....


----------



## Mr.Vega (Nov 12, 2013)

I made it talk n say......"VEEEGGGAAAAAA!!"(monster voice)


----------



## Mr.Vega (Nov 12, 2013)

.............


----------



## woody333333 (Nov 12, 2013)

Mr.Vega said:


> I made it talk n say......"VEEEGGGAAAAAA!!"(monster voice)


fukn weirdo...... I just wanted to see if I had that much fat on my arm.....


----------



## Mr.Vega (Nov 12, 2013)

Topped the GLP....she's got some lil side branches tryin to form...she's doin good


----------



## Mr.Vega (Nov 12, 2013)

woody333333 said:


> fukn weirdo...... I just wanted to see if I had that much fat on my arm.....


....uh sorry...I didn't know that was weird....


----------



## Mr.Vega (Nov 12, 2013)

.....it coats ur mouth w flavor...it wonderful...


----------



## Mr.Vega (Nov 13, 2013)

Stuffs turned out fire...taste kushy as hell w a sweetness to it...smells the same....got abt an ounce n a half after 5days drying...tryin this Kyle Kushman technique in the curing not gonna ooen this jar for a while...I let em get crispy hangin then cut em off the sticks n brown bagged em for two days taken em in n out every 12hours or so n lettin em lay spread out in a box for a couple hours then bk in the bag...so they were fairly dry when they went in the jar...he says leave a little moisture in the bud when u jar em up and then leave em in the jar...a process takes place w the moisture and the oxygen n idk but supposedly this is the "proper" way to cure...ima give it a shot.


----------



## Mr.Vega (Nov 13, 2013)

Ima a little bit scared tho n ill prolly open the jar.....


Ha


----------



## Mr.Vega (Nov 13, 2013)

...GLP

....Aurora....I like how her buds are forming...looking dank

....finally got a healthy normal lookin Headband to pop....


----------



## Mr.Vega (Nov 13, 2013)




----------



## Mr.Vega (Nov 13, 2013)

Man this Auroras a hell of a plant. ...I've got three more seeds of this strain....


----------



## raiderman (Nov 13, 2013)

damn ,those plants are huge ,cant wait to see them playout,ns and stinky in there I'm sure.is that aurora a nirvana srain?


----------



## Mr.Vega (Nov 13, 2013)

Yes....thanks man....I've had great success w nirvana...the aurora now and previously bubbleicious...always popped n grew to what they were sppsd to be.......


----------



## Mr.Vega (Nov 13, 2013)

...closer shot of the bud...turned out pretty good.


----------



## raiderman (Nov 13, 2013)

its a resin maker no doubt,crystals are thick.hell yeah lets get stoned,lol.


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Nov 13, 2013)

just thought i'd fucken bombard u with likes lol great job


----------



## MD914 (Nov 13, 2013)

LetsGetCritical said:


> just thought i'd fucken bombard u with likes lol great job


Thats awesome


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Nov 13, 2013)

can you stop being nice mel ,i'm running short on likes lol


----------



## Mr.Vega (Nov 13, 2013)

Hahaha...thanks guys...


----------



## MD914 (Nov 13, 2013)

LetsGetCritical said:


> can you stop being nice mel ,i'm running short on likes lol


FATBBW says:I am a loving caring affectionate genuine person seeking same


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Nov 13, 2013)

lol, so am I


----------



## MD914 (Nov 13, 2013)

LetsGetCritical said:


> lol, so am I


FATBBW says:iam too, we are so alike sometimes


----------



## Mr.Vega (Nov 13, 2013)

............


----------



## MD914 (Nov 13, 2013)

Mr.Vega said:


> View attachment 2892798............


DAMMIT Vega!! I told you to stay off my FB!!!


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Nov 13, 2013)

k guys, meet the real fatbbw


----------



## MD914 (Nov 13, 2013)

LetsGetCritical said:


> lol, so am I


Im diggin' that new avatar LGC...I like my eggs in a dozen too 

(Of course we read all that crap!! Hahaha!!)


----------



## MD914 (Nov 13, 2013)

LetsGetCritical said:


> k guys, meet the real fatbbwView attachment 2892809


She needs some help carrying those...


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Nov 13, 2013)

im actually got two pcs running and having convos with her myself i'm pretty lonely  (sorry vega for the jack i'm off to bed at 2AM!!! here)


----------



## Mr.Vega (Nov 13, 2013)

Hahaha......


----------



## Mr.Vega (Nov 13, 2013)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rgpnNnksBso&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## Mr.Vega (Nov 14, 2013)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BhnQxhjT4hE&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## Mr.Vega (Nov 14, 2013)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uQZMaG1eO74&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## manny9868 (Nov 14, 2013)

just be careful with all those appliances going thru a single breaker..... IMHO, divide some of those connections to another outlet.


----------



## Mr.Vega (Nov 14, 2013)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=agixbSa51QA&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## Mr.Vega (Nov 14, 2013)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e2QKlmMT8II&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## Mr.Vega (Nov 14, 2013)

manny9868 said:


> just be careful with all those appliances going thru a single breaker..... IMHO, divide some of those connections to another outlet.


.............


----------



## Mr.Vega (Nov 14, 2013)




----------



## woody333333 (Nov 14, 2013)

that sucks vega..... maybe next time.....


----------



## raiderman (Nov 14, 2013)

Mr.Vega said:


> View attachment 2893673View attachment 2893675View attachment 2893674View attachment 2893679View attachment 2893680View attachment 2893681View attachment 2893683View attachment 2893690View attachment 2893699


LED lights really workin for yu,looks sweet.need to get me one as well.


----------



## Mr.Vega (Nov 14, 2013)

woody333333 said:


> that sucks vega..... maybe next time.....


......in ur ass WOODY!!....


----------



## Mr.Vega (Nov 14, 2013)

raiderman said:


> LED lights really workin for yu,looks sweet.need to get me one as well.


Thanks raiderman...ur stuff looks good too...


----------



## woody333333 (Nov 14, 2013)

Mr.Vega said:


> ......in ur ass WOODY!!....


that's just weird vega........


----------



## MD914 (Nov 16, 2013)

Hey Vega  How's everything going? Your girls are coming along nicely...


----------



## Mr.Vega (Nov 16, 2013)

Things are just ok missy...thanks....

But my girls are doin more than awesome...GLP is goin off...

More pics later...


----------



## MD914 (Nov 16, 2013)

Mr.Vega said:


> View attachment 2896590View attachment 2896595View attachment 2896599
> Things are just ok missy...thanks....
> 
> But my girls are doin more than awesome...GLP is goin off...
> ...


"Just ok" isn't good enough...better work on that Vega


----------



## Mr.Vega (Nov 16, 2013)

Yeah...I'm movin thursday....we'll see how it goes from there...


----------



## Mr.Vega (Nov 16, 2013)

.....aurora buds are comin along really nice....GLP looks like she's tryin to fly away....


----------



## Mr.Vega (Nov 16, 2013)

The critical is just a mess of resin....two fricken weeks in....I've nvr seen such....the auroras a straight up little beastette....hrown out big I'd say shed go awesome....this critical too....ima run one w a veg cycle next time I grow one w at least 60 days veg.


----------



## raiderman (Nov 16, 2013)

looks healthy as a horse,looks like some good yielders,may get into those Auroras,keep it strong my man.rdr.


----------



## Mr.Vega (Nov 16, 2013)

Thanks raiderman.....I'm gettin my soil and feeding routine down a little better....theyre all lovin the whole set up actually....I gotta good spot at the place I'm movin...good temps n all that...just gotta build me a little frame to hang light from


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Nov 16, 2013)

the critical is super frosty


----------



## Mr.Vega (Nov 18, 2013)

This GLP is an animal....I bent all those lil branches down pointing at the soil 12hours ago....


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Nov 18, 2013)

what does glp mean?


----------



## Mr.Vega (Nov 18, 2013)

Green Love Potion....
Samsara Seeds....
Black Domina x Lavender. ...


----------



## Mr.Vega (Nov 18, 2013)

Its makin me wanna try some more of their genetics.....was a freebie last order. ...


----------



## Mr.Vega (Nov 18, 2013)

So I boxed up what stuff I could yesterday...clothes n all that....pretty much ready to move....

Don't know exactly what's gonna hppn w me yet...I mean I know for the next couple months ill b rentin the upstairs off my buddy n savin $$ for a place of my own but idk where its gonna b yet I hvnt even had a chance to look really....cldnt afford a full fledged move rite now anyway all this hpppnd so fast...I'm glad its close to over tho...she's been a really miserable person for ME to b around for a long time now...I got this ball rollin on the job advancement at work...but it absolutely requires me to quit smokin weed...its a "Licensed" job w big pay and mandatory yearly physicals. ...but I'd have to give up a lot of "me" to have that too...idk what to do.....I'm torn bigtime......in my area its a flat out given I could grow a little and be self supportive....I mean I've got two ppl that would take it all in one shot ata price I'm more than happy w....ona set up w 8plants a run...decent size plants ya know 3-4ozs each...I could take that pull n add it w a lil part time job for the lights off hours n Mr.Vega could prolly b happy livin a life like that.....this job I'm goin for at work yeah its great n all but I'd have to give up weed for good....like until I retire anyway....idk if I'm ready to do that or not......

I mean just when I thought I had somthin fuckin good goin n thought all this kinda bullshit was behind me.....BAM!!!....."here ya go Vega...lets see what u can do w this hand....uve done so well w all the other bullshit hands uve been dealt it got boring for a minute there...had to get u back in the game"....

I mean what the fuck?!?!.....Will I ever pay off all the shit I've done?!?!....is that what this is about?


----------



## MD914 (Nov 18, 2013)

Mr.Vega said:


> So I boxed up what stuff I could yesterday...clothes n all that....pretty much ready to move....
> 
> Don't know exactly what's gonna hppn w me yet...I mean I know for the next couple months ill b rentin the upstairs off my buddy n savin $$ for a place of my own but idk where its gonna b yet I hvnt even had a chance to look really....cldnt afford a full fledged move rite now anyway all this hpppnd so fast...I'm glad its close to over tho...she's been a really miserable person for ME to b around for a long time now...I got this ball rollin on the job advancement at work...but it absolutely requires me to quit smokin weed...its a "Licensed" job w big pay and mandatory yearly physicals. ...but I'd have to give up a lot of "me" to have that too...idk what to do.....I'm torn bigtime......in my area its a flat out given I could grow a little and be self supportive....I mean I've got two ppl that would take it all in one shot ata price I'm more than happy w....ona set up w 8plants a run...decent size plants ya know 3-4ozs each...I could take that pull n add it w a lil part time job for the lights off hours n Mr.Vega could prolly b happy livin a life like that.....this job I'm goin for at work yeah its great n all but I'd have to give up weed for good....like until I retire anyway....idk if I'm ready to do that or not......
> 
> ...


Keep your head up Vega! Never heard of a job that you have to quit smoking...just gotta be on your game for random tests. They make stuff ya know? Hell...I know SURGEONS that smoke weed on the REGULAR!!


----------



## Mr.Vega (Nov 18, 2013)

Half of their collections are witness collections....its a roll of the dice...mandatory since all the ways to trick tests now days...and it is legal I chkd


----------



## MD914 (Nov 18, 2013)

Still though...my best friend used to date a man who was a captain on an oil ship...he'd be offshore for 3 weeks and home for a week...when he'd come home they'd STAY high the whole week...and then he'd head back offshore. I always wondered how he got away with that?


----------



## Mr.Vega (Nov 18, 2013)

U can....for a while...maybe forever...maybe for a month. ...but its risky...easier in the older days than now...I'd def have to stop smoking thru the process of getting ny license. ...maybe I could smoke aftr some idk....but not like I do now.....im not sure yet what ima do....


----------



## dlftmyers (Nov 18, 2013)

Looks like she is going to be one frosty bitch....


----------



## Mr.Vega (Nov 18, 2013)

dlftmyers said:


> Looks like she is going to be one frosty bitch....


Thanks man.....yeah she's loaded....I'm lookin foward to the trim bigtime....


----------



## Mr.Vega (Nov 19, 2013)

That lil one leaf headband is turnin into a plant....


----------



## Mr.Vega (Nov 21, 2013)

So.... I'm movin today. .....

That's abt all I have to say abt that.....

Got wrote up at work yesterday day for bein literally 15mins late ata job I spend 84hours a week @ and never miss never late....that was awesome too...makes me really appreciate my job and above that makes me FEEL appreciated which is way more important. ...

Lifes awesome.....


----------



## Mr.Vega (Nov 21, 2013)

....Aurora indica....awesome all round plant so far...solid strain...smells awesome...nice resin...fast flowering n looks to b a decent yielder...

Critical Kush...the smell is outstanding. ..resin production outstanding. ...I gotta run one of these full size when I getta chance...just a dank ass plant


----------



## MD914 (Nov 21, 2013)

Mr.Vega said:


> So.... I'm movin today. .....
> 
> That's abt all I have to say abt that.....
> 
> ...


Keep your head up Vega...better days are coming


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Nov 21, 2013)

come to Australia mate, we'll get a house and work together


----------



## Mr.Vega (Nov 21, 2013)

LetsGetCritical said:


> come to Australia mate, we'll get a house and work together


I don't think I'm allowed a Passport.....ha....or I'd b Ghandi....


----------



## Mr.Vega (Nov 21, 2013)

From where I was locked up child sppt stacked up the whole 3 1/2 years $350per mnth....so when I got out they made sure n send me a letter sayin don't bother tryin to get a Passport u deadbeat dad son of a bitch.....I've paid steadily w $150xtra per month to catch up arrears since 05 now....w late fees that stack up and interest its impossible to catch up w out a lump sum I just run in place basically. .....if I could get a passport I'd come crit...but I'd stop in tue Amazon on the way to drink Ayahuasca w the Indians for a month or so n if I ever made it outta the jungle I'd come be a beach bum in Aussie w u....


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Nov 21, 2013)

nice pic


----------



## Mr.Vega (Nov 21, 2013)

LetsGetCritical said:


> nice pic


Look familiar?


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Nov 21, 2013)

Mr.Vega said:


> From where I was locked up child sppt stacked up the whole 3 1/2 years $350per mnth....so when I got out they made sure n send me a letter sayin don't bother tryin to get a Passport u deadbeat dad son of a bitch.....I've paid steadily w $150xtra per month to catch up arrears since 05 now....w late fees that stack up and interest its impossible to catch up w out a lump sum I just run in place basically. .....if I could get a passport I'd come crit...but I'd stop in tue Amazon on the way to drink Ayahuasca w the Indians for a month or so n if I ever made it outta the jungle I'd come be a beach bum in Aussie w u....


 so they wont give u a passport? how the fuck are u supposed to travel ?


----------



## Mr.Vega (Nov 21, 2013)

Idk what that white shit is all over em...I think I may hve powdery mildew....


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Nov 21, 2013)

yeah it does hey


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Nov 21, 2013)

ah that white stuff is annoying I get a steel wool and try to scrub it off mine when I see it


----------



## Mr.Vega (Nov 21, 2013)

LetsGetCritical said:


> so they wont give u a passport? how the fuck are u supposed to travel ?


Ex cons behind on child sppt get no rights....they could give a fuck if I travel.....


----------



## Mr.Vega (Nov 21, 2013)

LetsGetCritical said:


> ah that white stuff is annoying I get a steel wool and try to scrub it off mine when I see it


yeah I knw.....stinks too


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Nov 21, 2013)

hmm im an ex con with lots of court and traffic fines  they let me travel. must be different here?


----------



## Mr.Vega (Nov 21, 2013)

The united states is under cover communism....don't let em fool u into thinking anything diff....that land of the free shit is bologna. ..


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Nov 21, 2013)

invalid attachment mate


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Nov 21, 2013)

nice looking ink tho, this is my last tatt, I got it in Bangkok (low arm not leg like it looks)


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Nov 21, 2013)

take care bro its 6am here haven't slept yet


----------



## Mr.Vega (Nov 21, 2013)

That s good work....I like it.


----------



## Mr.Vega (Nov 21, 2013)

Saw some female preflowers on the GLP this evening....she was a fem seed but stil always nice to see the confirmation...knock on wood I've had good luck w fem seeds...had a couple not germ at all but everything that's grown out has always been 100% female.....I'm thinkin abt doin a random bagseed grow soon....just for the excitment of it....I've got loads of em n basically an endless supply since I gotta buddy that sales middies/commercial kinda compressed decent but...every batch is a diff strain n I've gathered at least 200prime select seeds n if I ever needed any more they'll always be around....I have no idea where the weeds from I'd say mexico prolly...never know may run across some killer phenos....


----------



## Mr.Vega (Nov 21, 2013)

View attachment 2902886View attachment 2902887View attachment 2902888....here she is.....


----------



## Mr.Vega (Nov 22, 2013)




----------



## Mr.Vega (Nov 22, 2013)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dS41ost0pM8&feature=youtube_gdata_player

Ha....chk Maynard throwin dude down...


----------



## Mr.Vega (Nov 22, 2013)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9nIHBYTEAtE&feature=youtube_gdata_player


Haha....


----------



## Mr.Vega (Nov 22, 2013)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oNrqJtqMVEg&feature=youtube_gdata_player

.......


----------



## raiderman (Nov 23, 2013)

Who is that masked man??


----------



## MD914 (Nov 25, 2013)

HA!! I totally LOL'd when I saw this...made me think of you...haha
http://youtu.be/0-OJmjeT1ok


----------



## Mr.Vega (Nov 25, 2013)

Hahaha...
Turn me loose in that park n I'd make it safe....


----------



## Mr.Vega (Nov 25, 2013)

raiderman said:


> Who is that masked man??


He's a Dr. of journalism....haha


----------



## Mr.Vega (Nov 25, 2013)

And he has his attrny w him....


----------



## Mr.Vega (Nov 25, 2013)

So I'm completely moved out....I'm not sure what to think or feel just yet it all hppnd pretty fast...got a pretty good place to stay and save some $$ n figure out what ima do....plants are fine no time for pics just yet but they have a good lil set up....the aurora is in little beast mode...top buds are pretty thick...she's further along than the critical she looks like she'll finish earlier...nice smell on both...


----------



## MD914 (Nov 26, 2013)

Mr.Vega said:


> Hahaha...
> Turn me loose in that park n I'd make it safe....


.....OR the squirrels would kick your ass...LMAO


----------



## MD914 (Nov 26, 2013)

Mr.Vega said:


> So I'm completely moved out....I'm not sure what to think or feel just yet it all hppnd pretty fast...got a pretty good place to stay and save some $$ n figure out what ima do....plants are fine no time for pics just yet but they have a good lil set up....the aurora is in little beast mode...top buds are pretty thick...she's further along than the critical she looks like she'll finish earlier...nice smell on both...


Best thing to do...take a deep breath...look towards the future...don't dwell on the past but DONT forget about it (your past is what brought you where you are now)...and MOST important...ALWAYS UPGRADE


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Nov 26, 2013)

Hope your feeling ok bro, I felt a bit numb for about a week, like where did my life just go


----------



## Mr.Vega (Nov 26, 2013)

....couple quick pics....GLP is gonna be a winner for sure....


----------



## Mr.Vega (Nov 26, 2013)

MD914 said:


> Best thing to do...take a deep breath...look towards the future...don't dwell on the past but DONT forget about it (your past is what brought you where you are now)...and MOST important...ALWAYS UPGRADE


Thanks missy.....


----------



## Mr.Vega (Nov 26, 2013)

Thnks crit....


----------



## MD914 (Nov 26, 2013)

Mr.Vega said:


> View attachment 2907941View attachment 2907944View attachment 2907946....couple quick pics....GLP is gonna be a winner for sure....


That doesn't look like a closet...how are you keeping them dark for 12?


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Nov 26, 2013)

must be a big closet


----------



## MD914 (Nov 26, 2013)

LetsGetCritical said:


> must be a big closet


Maybe panda film? Hey LGC...I really like your box..it's kinda sexy...I need one of those


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Nov 26, 2013)

il make you one lol


----------



## MD914 (Nov 26, 2013)

LetsGetCritical said:


> il make you one lol


Awesome!! LGC is gonna make me SEXY!!  I want one for my grow journal that I'm gonna start for my WW X big bud


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Nov 26, 2013)

lol, give me some specifics md


----------



## MD914 (Nov 26, 2013)

LetsGetCritical said:


> View attachment 2907968 lol, give me some specifics md


Well...I haven't started the journal yet...does that matter? Probably something simple...White Widow X Big Bud 400W stealth cabinet grow??
How do I attach my link to it? (When I have one)


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Nov 26, 2013)

ok ill let u know exactly how when u need to do it, its a bit tricky lol


----------



## MD914 (Nov 26, 2013)

Sexy AND tricky?? Sounds fun!!


----------



## Mr.Vega (Nov 26, 2013)

I have a closet I just move em into at lights out...w a little fan in there its nice...I'm taking advantage of having an open area to grow in...I don't have to put em in a closet here where I'm stayin...I like it...I'm sure the plants do too....


----------



## Mr.Vega (Nov 26, 2013)

Ima get some closer shots of th buds later....auroras killin it...crits lookin crazy w these spikey calxes on the tips...w purple tips


----------



## Mr.Vega (Nov 26, 2013)

This harvest is gonna be FIRE!!


----------



## Mr.Vega (Nov 26, 2013)

Almost forgot....chk this Headbands bug ass leaves out....this was the unileaf..she's takin off...doesn't wanna branch out tho wants to grow straight up...


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Nov 26, 2013)

they are super frosty


----------



## Mr.Vega (Nov 26, 2013)

LetsGetCritical said:


> they are super frosty


The kush is ridiculous....I can't wait for the hash....resins thick on the leaves


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Nov 26, 2013)

I miss ze kush. one day bro


----------



## Mr.Vega (Nov 26, 2013)

I've got three seeds of straight critical kush left. ...I'm cherishing them...ha....i have a handful each of a couple diff critical crosses...I'm pretty sure there's several nice ones in those collections...


----------



## Mr.Vega (Nov 26, 2013)

LetsGetCritical said:


> I miss ze kush. one day bro


Nothing really compares does it????


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Nov 26, 2013)

the smell still gives me nightmares bro, we used to have people rock up and say "ooh you can smell that as soon as you open the car door" lol


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Nov 26, 2013)

night my bro. keep safe.


----------



## Mr.Vega (Nov 26, 2013)

I could have gone w out bein reminded of that crit.....THANKS BRO!!...

HAHA...


----------



## Mr.Vega (Nov 26, 2013)

I think w me havin it upstairs that may help.....I'm hoping. ...ya know....smell rises.....I'm hoping. ...ha


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Nov 26, 2013)

I think that's heat hahaha,


----------



## Mr.Vega (Nov 27, 2013)

smell too....


----------



## Mr.Vega (Nov 27, 2013)

First snow BABY....YEAHYA!!


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Nov 27, 2013)

apparently not even heat rises but hot air rise idk " one experience smell when some molecules interact with the nasal receptors. In order to smell the molecule of a some particular chemical species has to travel and reach the nasal receptor. Now since every chemical species has different boiling point or say vapour pressure it all depends now on to the heat energy. As the molecules gain heat energy it can travel through air. Further some times vapour density is too high compared to air density that these vapour always remains at the lowest possible position. So it is not always necessary that smell (or molecules) rise. Heat itself is nothing but energy that can not rise (in vaccum heat can not travel, but light another form of energy can travel). "


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Nov 27, 2013)

nl snow. or powdery mildew View attachment 2909140


----------



## Mr.Vega (Nov 27, 2013)

LetsGetCritical said:


> apparently not even heat rises but hot air rise idk " one experience smell when some molecules interact with the nasal receptors. In order to smell the molecule of a some particular chemical species has to travel and reach the nasal receptor. Now since every chemical species has different boiling point or say vapour pressure it all depends now on to the heat energy. As the molecules gain heat energy it can travel through air. Further some times vapour density is too high compared to air density that these vapour always remains at the lowest possible position. So it is not always necessary that smell (or molecules) rise. Heat itself is nothing but energy that can not rise (in vaccum heat can not travel, but light another form of energy can travel). "


...I ain't reading and understanding all that shit.....



Haha


----------



## Mr.Vega (Nov 27, 2013)

LetsGetCritical said:


> nl snow. or powdery mildew View attachment 2909140


Yuck!!....u bttr get that shit in check....ha


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Nov 27, 2013)

got most of it off. Yeah I didn't read it either really juts the end bit hahaah


----------



## Mr.Vega (Nov 27, 2013)

I knew that....both of em...


----------



## Mr.Vega (Nov 27, 2013)

woody333333 said:


> it says youre a jackass............smell rises..lol


As long as it don't sink we're in good shape....


----------



## Mr.Vega (Nov 27, 2013)

...u woody...


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Nov 27, 2013)

it doesn't rise apparently 'the molecules go in all directions' or some shit


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Nov 27, 2013)

atoms/ same thing lol


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Nov 27, 2013)

ahhah I thought woody was saying that smell rises lol, but yeah veg's I know u were joking or wishful thinking. I hope my neighbours are too old too smell because these little mazars are being naughty


----------



## woody333333 (Nov 27, 2013)

ive grown in an attic venting out the roof and been able to smell it in the basement........... on a warm humid evening outdoor stinks from way off


----------



## Mr.Vega (Nov 28, 2013)

Happy Thanksgiving. ....


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Nov 28, 2013)

you too, I don't know what that is though , hey veg's why do older leave go pale in veg my big c99 has been transplanted and maybe overwater help ples


----------



## Mr.Vega (Nov 28, 2013)

GREEN LOVE POTION. ..check that bitch out....I decided today ima grow her big...she's got monster potential...I can see it in her...chk them shoulders out...


----------



## Mr.Vega (Nov 28, 2013)

Hold up crit I'm driving


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Nov 28, 2013)




----------



## Mr.Vega (Nov 28, 2013)

Thanks....


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Nov 28, 2013)

is my plant dying lol


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Nov 28, 2013)

its only this one, I did transplant and prob drenched it , it was not this noticeable before


----------



## Mr.Vega (Nov 28, 2013)

......

...ima eat sooooooo much


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Nov 28, 2013)

thanks, I've bread


----------



## Mr.Vega (Nov 28, 2013)

LetsGetCritical said:


> is my plant dying lolView attachment 2910468


Haha...I doubt it....looks hungry tho


----------



## Mr.Vega (Nov 28, 2013)

LetsGetCritical said:


> thanks, I've bread


Haha....that's what I had yesterday. ...im at my nanas today...


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Nov 28, 2013)

no im not being silly bro im worried about it. im getting some different nutes on monday


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Nov 28, 2013)

Mr.Vega said:


> Haha....that's what I had yesterday. ...im at my nanas today...


 that's cool  well load up bro


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Nov 28, 2013)

I'll let her dry out properly and increase the nutes


----------



## Mr.Vega (Dec 1, 2013)

U are looking at the makings of a monster.......she's insane...how many days ago was it I had her all cut up n bent back?!....dsnt seem that long ago...her side branches are as thick if not thicker than the main stem....ima get her in a 7gallon smart pot in abt a week or so...shes topped n bent for twenty so far...ima give her another round when she looks rite for it....


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Dec 1, 2013)

yeah bro


----------



## Mr.Vega (Dec 1, 2013)

The flowering plants are doin good....I let the nite temps get down in the low fifties a couple nites n it shook em a little...was gone the heating unit in my room went out n I was working....couple leaves faded out that's all really...literally like two...n I'm sure growth has slowed a little....the crit looks like the dankest thing I've ever seen....I'm also impressed w the aurora...


----------



## Mr.Vega (Dec 1, 2013)

My batteries too low on fone rite now to take any good pics. ...flash won't even work...after it charges ill get some good ones...


----------



## Mr.Vega (Dec 1, 2013)




----------



## Mr.Vega (Dec 1, 2013)

The resin on the kush is just ridiculous.....


----------



## MD914 (Dec 1, 2013)

Look at all that FROSTY GOODNESS!!  
Hows the single life treating you Vega? Staying out of trouble


----------



## Mr.Vega (Dec 1, 2013)

MD914 said:


> Look at all that FROSTY GOODNESS!!
> Hows the single life treating you Vega? Staying out of trouble


Not good....and no.....I need to get my ass back on track I've been fuckin up....


----------



## Mr.Vega (Dec 1, 2013)

If I was doin as good as my plants I'd b in good shape...ha

Tlkd to my wife today....there may be hope in time...we'll see...


----------



## MD914 (Dec 1, 2013)

Mr.Vega said:


> Not good....and no.....I need to get my ass back on track I've been fuckin up....


Better get a grip...it's easy to fall...pretty damn hard to get back up...


----------



## Mr.Vega (Dec 1, 2013)

I know.....trust me if anybody knows I know....I've been to hell n back several times....literally. ..I'm not gonna let it hppn again...


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Dec 1, 2013)

Mr.Vega said:


> If I was doin as good as my plants I'd b in good shape...ha
> 
> Tlkd to my wife today....there may be hope in time...we'll see...


at least u talking... that's good bro


----------



## Mr.Vega (Dec 1, 2013)

Yeah.....she worries abt me....she knows where I've been n where I've come from....anybody who gives a shit abt me including myself is scared ill go bk down that road.....I've been lookin down that path...but i don't like what I'm seein.....I'm startin to get my focus back....I'm not sure I wanna go back....I don't wanna lose her forever but its also hard for me to b the person she wants me to b....idk what the answer is.....we'll just have to see how it all plays out in time.....


----------



## Mr.Vega (Dec 1, 2013)

I've not fed either plant for over a month....and only twice entire life...not sure they even needed it when I did....the mix I'm using is obviously wrking...the plants are eating well...gotta little tip burn they've not had so they're being fed and fed well....actually a little too much for the crit maybe she's gotta few leaves curling.....next time I put a critical in this mix I may have to go a little lighter on a couple things....


----------



## Mr.Vega (Dec 1, 2013)

The auroras eatin it up tho every leaf points straight at the light w happiness. ...


----------



## Mr.Vega (Dec 2, 2013)

I'm thinkin maybe this phenotype of crit is all og kush....dsnt seem like her buds are gonna b as big as previous crits I've had...but double the resin of any plant I've ever had including criticals....straight lemon pledge funk.....leaves are turning black around buds....


----------



## Mr.Vega (Dec 2, 2013)

I can't wait to trim......


----------



## Mr.Vega (Dec 2, 2013)

....

Oh my


----------



## woody333333 (Dec 2, 2013)

Mr.Vega said:


> ....
> 
> Oh my


o boy..........lol.......


----------



## Mr.Vega (Dec 2, 2013)

.....


----------



## woody333333 (Dec 2, 2013)

you need to go back to cfls...lol.......


----------



## Mr.Vega (Dec 2, 2013)

woody333333 said:


> o boy..........lol.......


That s what I'm sayin....


----------



## Mr.Vega (Dec 2, 2013)

woody333333 said:


> you need to go back to cfls...lol.......



That shits dank woody......


----------



## woody333333 (Dec 2, 2013)

Mr.Vega said:


> That shits dank woody......


buds the size of grapes......


----------



## Mr.Vega (Dec 2, 2013)

woody333333 said:


> you need to go back to cfls...lol.......


These are lil 12/12 from seed...wtf u expect???....crits buds are smaller than norm on these phenotype but also danker....its a trade off....auroras got some nice buds. ...only like week 5-6


----------



## Mr.Vega (Dec 2, 2013)

......grapes huh...


----------



## woody333333 (Dec 2, 2013)

Mr.Vega said:


> These are lil 12/12 from seed...wtf u expect???....crits buds are smaller than norm on these phenotype but also danker....its a trade off....auroras got some nice buds. ...only like week 5-6


that dries out its just gonna be dust......


----------



## woody333333 (Dec 2, 2013)

Mr.Vega said:


> View attachment 2914624......grapes huh...


maybe a walnut


----------



## Mr.Vega (Dec 2, 2013)

Ur a drunk I think....


----------



## woody333333 (Dec 2, 2013)

Mr.Vega said:


> Ur a drunk I think....


hows your poison ivy?


----------



## Mr.Vega (Dec 2, 2013)

woody333333 said:


> hows your poison ivy?


.......

Its gone.....


----------



## Mr.Vega (Dec 3, 2013)

View attachment 2915460View attachment 2915463.....lower bud...


----------



## Mr.Vega (Dec 3, 2013)

I mite get more hash off this plant than bud.........

Does that make u happy woody?


----------



## woody333333 (Dec 3, 2013)

Mr.Vega said:


> I mite get more hash off this plant than bud.........
> 
> Does that make u happy woody?


I will be happy when you come to your senses and realize led is crap..........


----------



## Mr.Vega (Dec 3, 2013)

woody333333 said:


> I will be happy when you come to your senses and realize led is crap..........


No woody...just no...keep watching


----------



## Mr.Vega (Dec 3, 2013)

Waitll I'm thru w this GLP


----------



## woody333333 (Dec 3, 2013)

Mr.Vega said:


> Waitll I'm thru w this GLP


......lol.... go back to cfls


----------



## Mr.Vega (Dec 3, 2013)

......oh yeah...


----------



## MD914 (Dec 3, 2013)

Mr.Vega said:


> View attachment 2915500......oh yeah...


No squirrel today Vega?


----------



## Mr.Vega (Dec 3, 2013)

woody333333 said:


> ......lol.... go back to cfls


Ur a drunk...an insane hateful arrogant drunk....that's all there is....


----------



## Mr.Vega (Dec 3, 2013)

Hahahaha....


----------



## Mr.Vega (Dec 3, 2013)

MD914 said:


> No squirrel today Vega?


That's squirrel sausage. ....


----------



## MD914 (Dec 3, 2013)

Mr.Vega said:


> That's squirrel sausage. ....


Of COURSE it is....haha...it LOOKED good...for a minute...


----------



## woody333333 (Dec 3, 2013)

MD914 said:


> Of COURSE it is....haha...it LOOKED good...for a minute...


salad tonight?


----------



## Mr.Vega (Dec 3, 2013)

So my wife asked me if I wanted to just come to the house today/this morning aftr I got off work last nite to fix breakfast and just sleep here today w shelby while she's at work......

I think she stil loves me.....
Or just feels sorry for me...ha

Either way I'm here


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Dec 3, 2013)

she misses you and still loves you


----------



## Mr.Vega (Dec 3, 2013)

woody333333 said:


> salad tonight?


Woody i think in a side by side grow w the same equipment and genetics I'd outgrow u.....just sayin


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Dec 3, 2013)

im not sure if I should like that. I like woody , EVEN THOUGH HE REJECTED MY FRIENDSHIP REQUEST


----------



## woody333333 (Dec 3, 2013)

Mr.Vega said:


> Woody i think in a side by side grow w the same equipment and genetics I'd outgrow u.....just sayin


sure you would.....lol........and you called me arrogant........


----------



## MD914 (Dec 3, 2013)

woody333333 said:


> salad tonight?


You know it Woody  Maybe with avacado? I've got this block of 3 alarm cheese...made with habenero, jalapeño and chipotle peppers to shred and throw on top...

Uh...unless LGC wants to get me one of those pizzas pack it with some dry ice and quick ship it to me


----------



## MD914 (Dec 3, 2013)

LetsGetCritical said:


> im not sure if I should like that. I like woody , EVEN THOUGH HE REJECTED MY FRIENDSHIP REQUEST


Dont feel bad...I won't even send him one because I KNOW he'll reject it and I'm a whole lot cuter than you 
It's ok though...I'll still say he's my friend.


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Dec 3, 2013)

can you post a pic in your profile so we can see what u look like please. lol


----------



## MD914 (Dec 3, 2013)

LetsGetCritical said:


> can you post a pic in your profile so we can see what u look like please. lol


Uh...nope!!  Your just gonna have to trust me on this one...


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Dec 3, 2013)

my email address is [email protected]


----------



## woody333333 (Dec 3, 2013)

I just got a like from somebody on page 106.... I wonder if theyre gonna make it to the end........


----------



## woody333333 (Dec 3, 2013)

this is what it was....lol.....


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Dec 3, 2013)

that's discrasefull


----------



## woody333333 (Dec 3, 2013)

LetsGetCritical said:


> that's discrasefull


your mom likes it.....


----------



## MD914 (Dec 3, 2013)

LetsGetCritical said:


> that's discrasefull


I think it's kinda HOT!!


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Dec 3, 2013)

that's incorrect. it is my MUM


----------



## MD914 (Dec 3, 2013)

woody333333 said:


> I just got a like from somebody on page 106.... I wonder if theyre gonna make it to the end........


I wonder...if they DO make it to the end...will they even be aware that we are talking about them now?


----------



## neverquit (Dec 3, 2013)

woody.... If your gonna talk some shit talk it to me.... Leave those pros alone critical vega ect... are you serious bro maybe you should get off your organic 7 gram grows suck it up and say hey guys I could use a little help I don't know how to water my plants (yea I watched them vids on youtube.... yikes im ROOK here day 17 of a plant n I learned how to water......) Newho bro you seriously look (and sound) like screech at 15. back the fuck up and let these guys do their thang because obvious from THIER vids n pic's shit be poppin off n I aint talking about popcorn nuggs like you...


----------



## neverquit (Dec 3, 2013)

<~ im self aware n still lol from page 106 u guys ate this fool MD914 nice


----------



## MD914 (Dec 3, 2013)

neverquit said:


> woody.... If your gonna talk some shit talk it to me.... Leave those pros alone critical vega ect... are you serious bro maybe you should get off your organic 7 gram grows suck it up and say hey guys I could use a little help I don't know how to water my plants (yea I watched them vids on youtube.... yikes im ROOK here day 17 of a plant n I learned how to water......) Newho bro you seriously look (and sound) like screech at 15. back the fuck up and let these guys do their thang because obvious from THIER vifs n pic shit be poppin off n I aint talking about popcorn nuggs like you...


Woodys cool man...those videos really aren't his...hahaha...he knows WTF he's doing...


----------



## MD914 (Dec 3, 2013)

neverquit said:


> <~ im self aware n still lol from page 106 u guys ate this fool MD914 nice


Dude...you got it twisted!!


----------



## neverquit (Dec 3, 2013)

ahhhh shit you guys rick rolled me on page 106 then fuckers I was like wtf is this dude talking shit for... guess time take foot out my mouth n say sorry ;(


----------



## MD914 (Dec 3, 2013)

This poor guy is gonna get eaten alive...


----------



## woody333333 (Dec 3, 2013)

neverquit said:


> woody.... If your gonna talk some shit talk it to me.... Leave those pros alone critical vega ect... are you serious bro maybe you should get off your organic 7 gram grows suck it up and say hey guys I could use a little help I don't know how to water my plants (yea I watched them vids on youtube.... yikes im ROOK here day 17 of a plant n I learned how to water......) Newho bro you seriously look (and sound) like screech at 15. back the fuck up and let these guys do their thang because obvious from THIER vids n pic's shit be poppin off n I aint talking about popcorn nuggs like you...


I knew you wouldn't make it to the end.........what happened to never quitting?


----------



## neverquit (Dec 3, 2013)

well from the vids n posts I was reading n them saying was your grows n titles saying your grows they rick rolled me I may neverquit on some shit but this im quitting on bc I got rick rolled good n now ima bout to get fucked up n piss off 3 4 5+ mad growers ;(


----------



## FuckJeffGoldbloom (Dec 3, 2013)

I'll never quit getting woodies


----------



## woody333333 (Dec 3, 2013)

neverquit said:


> well from the vids n posts I was reading n them saying was your grows n titles saying your grows they rick rolled me I may neverquit on some shit but this im quitting on bc I got rick rolled good n now ima bout to get fucked up n piss off 3 4 5+ mad growers ;(


na .... you be ok... its just the internet


----------



## MD914 (Dec 3, 2013)

neverquit said:


> well from the vids n posts I was reading n them saying was your grows n titles saying your grows they rick rolled me I may neverquit on some shit but this im quitting on bc I got rick rolled good n now ima bout to get fucked up n piss off 3 4 5+ mad growers ;(


No...your good...we're a frisky, playful bunch here


----------



## neverquit (Dec 3, 2013)

getcrit has helped me some with advice n I seen a post thought was aimed at him n serious not jokin so I took offense esp after reading what I have so far towards vega nice shit man all I can do is face palm n say yall got me good ima go back to my newbie corner n hold my hand up when I need one of you masters to assist me


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Dec 3, 2013)

nah bro its all good.


----------



## woody333333 (Dec 3, 2013)

neverquit said:


> Supercrit has helped me some with advice n I seen a post thought was aimed at him n serious not jokin so I took offense esp after reading what I have so far towards vega nice shit man all I can do is face palm n say yall got me good ima go back to my newbie corner n hold my hand up when I need one of you masters to assist me


so whats up w the aluminum baking pan?


----------



## Mr.Vega (Dec 3, 2013)

MD914 said:


> Woodys cool man...those videos really aren't his...hahaha...he knows WTF he's doing...


u guys are too easy....


----------



## woody333333 (Dec 3, 2013)

Mr.Vega said:


> u guys are too easy....


this is my pic tho......


----------



## MD914 (Dec 3, 2013)

Mr.Vega said:


> u guys are too easy....


Who's bed you laying in? And you say WE are easy??  Hahaha...J/K with u Vega!


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Dec 3, 2013)

do you guys really want to know what I look like im going to post my real pic in my avatar in a min for a short time.


----------



## woody333333 (Dec 3, 2013)

MD914 said:


> Who's bed you laying in? And you say WE are easy??  Hahaha...J/K with u Vega!


..........


----------



## Mr.Vega (Dec 3, 2013)

That IS IS IS woody....he's nvr proven it ISNT....


----------



## Mr.Vega (Dec 3, 2013)

LetsGetCritical said:


> do you guys really want to know what I look like im going to post my real pic in my avatar in a min for a short time.


........ .......


----------



## MD914 (Dec 3, 2013)

LetsGetCritical said:


> do you guys really want to know what I look like im going to post my real pic in my avatar in a min for a short time.


Isnt that your real pic in your profile? I have a feeling we r getting ready to see breasts again...


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Dec 3, 2013)

lol .. hi, its meeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## MD914 (Dec 3, 2013)

Mr.Vega said:


> That IS IS IS woody....he's nvr proven it ISNT....


Have you seen that plant I'm getting ready to chop soon? Honestly...I didn't do that by myself...Woody has helped me from the jump!!


----------



## MD914 (Dec 3, 2013)

LetsGetCritical said:


> lol .. hi, its meeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


So...I bet your not allowed to live near a school or playground...


----------



## woody333333 (Dec 3, 2013)

MD914 said:


> Have you seen that plant I'm getting ready to chop soon? Honestly...I didn't do that by myself...Woody has helped me from the jump!!


y you gotta blame me?


----------



## MD914 (Dec 3, 2013)

woody333333 said:


> y you gotta blame me?


KISS IT Woody


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Dec 3, 2013)

what the HELL is that supposed to mean lol j/k whens the chop date?


----------



## MD914 (Dec 3, 2013)

LetsGetCritical said:


> what the HELL is that supposed to mean lol j/k whens the chop date?


Ive seen that pic SO MANY times...I think if you google mugshots it comes up...

Chop date...I dunno ask Woody...it's HIS FAULT


----------



## Mr.Vega (Dec 3, 2013)

MD914 said:


> Have you seen that plant I'm getting ready to chop soon? Honestly...I didn't do that by myself...Woody has helped me from the jump!!


I saw........


----------



## MD914 (Dec 3, 2013)

Mr.Vega said:


> I saw........View attachment 2915612


HAHAHA!!


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Dec 3, 2013)

hahah, please stare at my new avatar, it will hurt your eye/eyes


----------



## Mr.Vega (Dec 3, 2013)

MD914 said:


> Have you seen that plant I'm getting ready to chop soon? Honestly...I didn't do that by myself...Woody has helped me from the jump!!


Yeah i didn't have anything to do w the soil or anything....


----------



## MD914 (Dec 3, 2013)

LetsGetCritical said:


> hahah, please stare at my new avatar, it will hurt your eye/eyes


I just GLANCED at it and it hurt mine...


----------



## MD914 (Dec 3, 2013)

Mr.Vega said:


> Yeah i didn't have anything to do w the soil or anything....


Yes...I got the soil from you...but when I started fucking things up Woody saved my ass...TRUTH!!


----------



## woody333333 (Dec 3, 2013)

MD914 said:


> Yes...I got the soil from you...but when I started fucking things up Woody saved my ass...TRUTH!!


still blaming me........


----------



## Mr.Vega (Dec 3, 2013)

Hahaha......


----------



## MD914 (Dec 3, 2013)

woody333333 said:


> still blaming me........


Good thing I'm not feeling terribly delicate today


----------



## Mr.Vega (Dec 3, 2013)

MD914 said:


> Yes...I got the soil from you...but when I started fucking things up Woody saved my ass...TRUTH!!




..............


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Dec 3, 2013)

where do you get all them from vegs hahaha


----------



## Mr.Vega (Dec 3, 2013)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ViftZTfRSt8&feature=youtube_gdata_player

.........


----------



## woody333333 (Dec 3, 2013)

MD914 said:


> Good thing I'm not feeling terribly delicate today


youre doing better now anyhow....... im confident on your next run you will outgrow vega....that's a win for me..lol.......


----------



## MD914 (Dec 3, 2013)

Mr.Vega said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ViftZTfRSt8&feature=youtube_gdata_player
> 
> .........


WTF IS THAT?!?! LMAO


----------



## Mr.Vega (Dec 3, 2013)

Hahaha.....


----------



## MD914 (Dec 3, 2013)

woody333333 said:


> youre doing better now anyhow....... im confident on your next run you will outgrow vega....that's a win for me..lol.......


Oh...I see...I say you helped me now and you say don't blame you...BUT if I can outgrow Vega you'll take it as a win? I feel so used right now!!! LMAO!!!


----------



## Mr.Vega (Dec 3, 2013)

woody333333 said:


> youre doing better now anyhow....... im confident on your next run you will outgrow vega....that's a win for me..lol.......


Why.....cause u can't do it urself.....


----------



## Mr.Vega (Dec 3, 2013)

.........


----------



## woody333333 (Dec 3, 2013)

Mr.Vega said:


> .........


you aint got shit vega..........just another fukn third grow pro.......


----------



## MD914 (Dec 3, 2013)

woody333333 said:


> you aint got shit vega..........just another fukn third grow pro.......


Thats right Vega!! You need a fancy sig box (LGC can make you one) then you can be a REAL PRO!!


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Dec 3, 2013)

LAbyrinth. loved that wheni was bout 8


----------



## Mr.Vega (Dec 3, 2013)

WTF are u tlkn abt?!?!?!


I was a FIRST GROW PRO.....don't get it twisted


----------



## Mr.Vega (Dec 3, 2013)

MD914 said:


> Thats right Vega!! You need a fancy sig box (LGC can make you one) then you can be a REAL PRO!!


I'm good......thanks tho


----------



## MD914 (Dec 3, 2013)

Mr.Vega said:


> I'm good......thanks tho


Vega...are you cranky? Just playing with you...


----------



## Mr.Vega (Dec 3, 2013)

No.......I'm smiling


----------



## woody333333 (Dec 3, 2013)

MD914 said:


> Vega...are you cranky? Just playing with you...


he seems kinda sensitive today......


----------



## Mr.Vega (Dec 3, 2013)

woody333333 said:


> he seems kinda sensitive today......


So fuckin what......


----------



## MD914 (Dec 3, 2013)

Mr.Vega said:


> No.......I'm smiling


 Yeah...so is he...


----------



## Mr.Vega (Dec 3, 2013)

Haha..........


----------



## neverquit (Dec 3, 2013)

Hey guys. The crappy alum foil pan was all i really had around the house im a single parent of more than 2 and really tight on cash. Hell this was a first attempt see if i could even do anything all iv invested in this was a bag of MGS potting mix ugh little did I know b4 i bought it eh?! I needed to tranny b4 it got root bound n had no idea what else to do i figured f it wide n not to to shallow but def not deep like should be might keep her at a hight mixed with lst and topping that id deem perfect. just a small time in bedroom operation till she nuggs something nice n I can show the bill payer stop buying i did this on 5$ and a lil electricity. then I can start a decent closest operation x2 with maylar n 3 4 autos in it this time around solo cupped. I tried to google if the pan would be bad for the roots or not couldnt find anything and figure fuck it im trying do everything i can to this plant for experiance reasons b4 i buy autos at my farmers market next week.


----------



## Mr.Vega (Dec 3, 2013)

MD914 said:


> Yeah...so is he...


Hahahahaha.....

I'm laughing now


----------



## Mr.Vega (Dec 3, 2013)

neverquit said:


> Hey guys. The crappy alum foil pan was all i really had around the house im a single parent of more than 2 and really tight on cash. Hell this was a first attempt see if i could even do anything all iv invested in this was a bag of MGS potting mix ugh little did I know b4 i bought it eh?! I needed to tranny b4 it got root bound n had no idea what else to do i figured f it wide n not to to shallow but def not deep like should be might keep her at a hight mixed with lst and topping that id deem perfect. just a small time in bedroom operation till she nuggs something nice n I can show the bill payer stop buying i did this on 5$ and a lil electricity. then I can start a decent closest operation x2 with maylar n 3 4 autos in it this time around solo cupped. I tried to google if the pan would be bad for the roots or not couldnt find anything and figure fuck it im trying do everything i can to this plant for experiance reasons b4 i buy autos at my farmers market next week.


Omg...........


----------



## woody333333 (Dec 3, 2013)

Mr.Vega said:


> Omg...........


..........


----------



## neverquit (Dec 3, 2013)

Ill be putting up some pix later of today I have 8 9 pix i think up allready im behind about 2 3 days but today shes really flourished n had a ton of growth since i had 30 more watts like 130 atm need another lamp n ill have another 23 67k on her also but if anyone wants to look over my stuff n comment im very gratefull n appreciative n know my place


----------



## woody333333 (Dec 3, 2013)

neverquit said:


> Ill be putting up some pix later of today I have 8 9 pix i think up allready im behind about 2 3 days but today shes really flourished n had a ton of growth since i had 30 more watts like 130 atm need another lamp n ill have another 23 67k on her also but if anyone wants to look over my stuff n comment im very gratefull n appreciative n know my place


is it just the one plant?


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Dec 3, 2013)

get some 10 litre plastic pots dude they are really cheap


----------



## Mr.Vega (Dec 3, 2013)

These are the "helpers"...^^^^^


----------



## woody333333 (Dec 3, 2013)

Mr.Vega said:


> These are the "helpers"...^^^^^


its your turn vega.........


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Dec 3, 2013)

is my advice bad? lol


----------



## neverquit (Dec 3, 2013)

Just one plant to see what i could do brother seemed to tell me i couldnt do ANYTHING at all even a seedling lol. ty for the liter bottle idea should i tranny shes been in the pn about 4 5 days now would it be benifical to fuck with the roots re trannying her 2nd time into the bottle?


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Dec 3, 2013)

get some 20 litre pots


----------



## Mr.Vega (Dec 3, 2013)

Or thirty.....


----------



## MD914 (Dec 3, 2013)

Mr.Vega said:


> These are the "helpers"...^^^^^


OMG.....


----------



## Mr.Vega (Dec 3, 2013)

woody333333 said:


> its your turn vega.........


.........


----------



## neverquit (Dec 3, 2013)

I actually seen some pots at my goodwill really cheap and now im working few days week for my smoke shop so things are looking up on buying the right situations for my upcomming needs


----------



## Mr.Vega (Dec 3, 2013)

What's a "litre"....hahaha


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Dec 3, 2013)

this may or may not be good advice - don't grow in cups. get vega to help you with a soil mix


----------



## neverquit (Dec 3, 2013)

+ in next 4 months or so ill be moving to a place just few miles away (aint that BS) so im out the 25 mile rule Az has and ill be at it legal so even if this fails its all for the experiance in learning. so i appreciate all your tips n comments


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Dec 3, 2013)

quarter gallon Mr Imperial


----------



## Mr.Vega (Dec 3, 2013)

Don't overwater.....


----------



## MD914 (Dec 3, 2013)

Don't over feed


----------



## neverquit (Dec 3, 2013)

well Ill be attending my first farmers market sunday and ill get to buy a auto flower or 2 10 - 20 a piece and im sure they will guide me in the right direction but if i dont im all over foroums n reading I totaly want to learn to add my own nutes and stick to one mom n clone so i can dial in the right everything rather than try new diff strains bc ohhhh like the name. to me thats after i can learn to dial something in then change. but woahhhh im ahead of myself looking sexy (to me) but just day 18 lights lil ahead of myself


----------



## Mr.Vega (Dec 3, 2013)

LetsGetCritical said:


> quarter gallon Mr Imperial


View attachment 2915676

..............


----------



## neverquit (Dec 3, 2013)

its a pretty biig pan i didnt flush but i put a lot of water through out it 2 days ago now n it seems allready sucked dry but yea im totaly going to wait untill i see slowed growth or leafs showing me shes thirsty. i havent feed her nothing but tap n rain water should i SOON be adding even though it feeds 6 months since wrong shit my own stuff something like big bloom or type shit obviously i need to research what to use ect but i think im still good for a few weeks right lil to young for feeding her anything since nutes allready ton from mgs potting mix feeding 6 months junk, at this point giving her the right stuff prolly lock her ass up due to overload right? n i was warned against flushing the shit out of it bc the balls explode n super nuke her ;( jus ride it out????????


----------



## MD914 (Dec 3, 2013)

neverquit said:


> its a pretty biig pan i didnt flush but i put a lot of water through out it 2 days ago now n it seems allready sucked dry but yea im totaly going to wait untill i see slowed growth or leafs showing me shes thirsty. i havent feed her nothing but tap n rain water should i SOON be adding even though it feeds 6 months since wrong shit my own stuff something like big bloom or type shit obviously i need to research what to use ect but i think im still good for a few weeks right lil to young for feeding her anything since nutes allready ton from mgs potting mix feeding 6 months junk, at this point giving her the right stuff prolly lock her ass up due to overload right? n i was warned against flushing the shit out of it bc the balls explode n super nuke her ;( jus ride it out????????


Get out of the MG...


----------



## Mr.Vega (Dec 3, 2013)

Yes.....don't flush. ....don't feed for at least a month w that MG....just do as little as possible to them imo....water every three days or so....


----------



## neverquit (Dec 3, 2013)

p.s i dont forsee how it couldnt be a impressive first grow despite my conditions i aint thinking best smoke ever but im hoping for one bowl all 3 us stoned stuff hopefully. n looking for zip or 2 since lst toppin but i dont see how i couldnt bc i dont make a move without research and asking you legit mutha fuckas if i should (besides the soil.... besides the metal pan... shhhhhh) lol


----------



## Mr.Vega (Dec 3, 2013)

Yeah go w somthin diff next time....u can grow in MG but its a battle


----------



## neverquit (Dec 3, 2013)

i so want out of the mg and to toss the rest of the bag but is it to late since iv tranny her once. Iv read they dont like double trannys would it outweigh the cons to get her out mgs asap and into legit soil? im guessing prolly yes...


----------



## MD914 (Dec 3, 2013)

neverquit said:


> p.s i dont forsee how it couldnt be a impressive first grow despite my conditions i aint thinking best smoke ever but im hoping for one bowl all 3 us stoned stuff hopefully. n looking for zip or 2 since lst toppin but i dont see how i couldnt bc i dont make a move without research and asking you legit mutha fuckas if i should (besides the soil.... besides the metal pan... shhhhhh) lol


Are you messing with us?


----------



## Mr.Vega (Dec 3, 2013)

Yes....if u can get her in diff soil shell like it....but its gotta b the right diff soil.....notta nother bag from wal mart or lowes.....find some weed soil...


----------



## Mr.Vega (Dec 3, 2013)

MD914 said:


> Are you messing with us?


Don't......


----------



## neverquit (Dec 3, 2013)

whats the battle all i know is everyone says 90+ uniformly that mgs is bad dont use i dont know SHIT all i know is she looks sexy healthy lots growth but if compared side by side fox farms im sure the other prolly look better n couple days older appearing.. but so far jus leave it alone besides stareing in amazment for hr or so a day at least in all angels watering it every 3 - 4 days when its light and not as heavy as it is when watered (i loved that tip for my rookie ass)


----------



## Mr.Vega (Dec 3, 2013)

U got this....ur good....ull have a closet fulla dank in no time.....update us w some pics


----------



## MD914 (Dec 3, 2013)

neverquit said:


> whats the battle all i know is everyone says 90+ uniformly that mgs is bad dont use i dont know SHIT all i know is she looks sexy healthy lots growth but if compared side by side fox farms im sure the other prolly look better n couple days older appearing.. but so far jus leave it alone besides stareing in amazment for hr or so a day at least in all angels watering it every 3 - 4 days when its light and not as heavy as it is when watered (i loved that tip for my rookie ass)


I would SERIOUSLY get her out of that aluminum pan and into a pot...plant type pot...not cooking


----------



## MD914 (Dec 3, 2013)

Mr.Vega said:


> Don't......


Don't what? Just a question...it DOES happen ya know...


----------



## neverquit (Dec 3, 2013)

I will buy the plant pot from good will only issue is I dont got enough cash get some legit soil sigh its gonna have be this shit.... but itll be in the right pot then ill postt some pix tonight of the tranny. that a big 10 - 4 or no bueno?


----------



## Mr.Vega (Dec 3, 2013)

MD914 said:


> Don't what? Just a question...it DOES happen ya know...


...ok....knock urself out


----------



## MD914 (Dec 3, 2013)

Mr.Vega said:


> ...ok....knock urself out


Im SOOOOO lost right now...


----------



## Mr.Vega (Dec 3, 2013)

MD914 said:


> Im SOOOOO lost right now...


I know......


----------



## MD914 (Dec 3, 2013)

Mr.Vega said:


> I know......


OUCH!! Ok...gonna go lick my wounds...and get some work done...later boys


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Dec 3, 2013)

has the pot thing got drainage? leave it in there until you get the good soil


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Dec 3, 2013)

hey neverquit could you go to rate this thread at the top there and press 5 stars I just want to see if it goes up?


----------



## Mr.Vega (Dec 3, 2013)

LetsGetCritical said:


> hey neverquit could you go to rate this thread at the top there and press 5 stars I just want to see if it goes up?


I don't think I'm allowed 5stars....ha


----------



## woody333333 (Dec 3, 2013)

Mr.Vega said:


> I don't think I'm allowed 5stars....ha


I went and gave it one star for ya.........


----------



## Mr.Vega (Dec 3, 2013)

MD914 said:


> OUCH!! Ok...gonna go lick my wounds...and get some work done...later boys


No no MD....I wasn't being mean.......u just weren't catchin my drift....AS USUAL.......ughhhh


----------



## Mr.Vega (Dec 3, 2013)

woody333333 said:


> I went and gave it one star for ya.........


Ur so awesome woody.....


----------



## MD914 (Dec 3, 2013)

Mr.Vega said:


> No no MD....I wasn't being mean.......u just weren't catchin my drift....AS USUAL.......ughhhh


HA! No it's cool...it was just a "moderate" surge of estrogen...but it's gone now!  Something needed my full attention...


----------



## Mr.Vega (Dec 3, 2013)

Thought u was goin to do some "work"...???

Haha...


----------



## MD914 (Dec 3, 2013)

woody333333 said:


> I went and gave it one star for ya.........


HAHAHA!!! That's AWFUL Woody!


----------



## Mr.Vega (Dec 3, 2013)

MD914 said:


> HA! No it's cool...it was just a "moderate" surge of estrogen...but it's gone now!  Something needed my full attention...


Ooooooohhhkayyyyy..........


----------



## MD914 (Dec 3, 2013)

mr.vega said:


> thought u was goin to do some "work"...???
> 
> Haha...


i did!!


----------



## Mr.Vega (Dec 3, 2013)

MD914 said:


> HAHAHA!!! That's AWFUL Woody!


I don't want his fuckin star.....


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Dec 3, 2013)

still have 3 stars ?


----------



## MD914 (Dec 3, 2013)

LetsGetCritical said:


> still have 3 stars ?


Didnt it have 4 stars yesterday?? WOODYYYYYYYY!!!!!!


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Dec 3, 2013)

I had 5 fucken stars the other day, then after abusing someone, I found I only had four. This really hurt my feelings. I started to cry and I ate too many corn chips. I figured, oh no, someone apart from my friends has actually looked at my plants


----------



## MD914 (Dec 3, 2013)

LetsGetCritical said:


> I had 5 fucken stars the other day, then after abusing someone, I found I only had four. This really hurt my feelings. I started to cry and I ate too many corn chips. I figured, oh no, someone apart from my friends has actually looked at my plants


Mine only has 4 but I try not to let it get me down


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Dec 3, 2013)

hey I gave u 5 as soon as you started it


----------



## Mr.Vega (Dec 3, 2013)

LetsGetCritical said:


> I had 5 fucken stars the other day, then after abusing someone, I found I only had four. This really hurt my feelings. I started to cry and I ate too many corn chips. I figured, oh no, someone apart from my friends has actually looked at my plants


Bahahahahaha....


----------



## Mr.Vega (Dec 3, 2013)

I had five....but I get in trouble sometimes....the other day I made two posts n before I could go spell chk em they were gone....fanished....somebody watches me close.......omg they were funny too.....to me anyway....ha


----------



## Mr.Vega (Dec 3, 2013)

They were to the "I am heisenburg" kid in hallucinogenic section.....go read some of his shit n ull see what I'm tlkn abt. ...I could have a field day w that guy...


----------



## Mr.Vega (Dec 3, 2013)

https://www.rollitup.org/hallucinatory-substances/755346-things-arent-going-well.html


Here's the thread....I nvr posted...but its a read...ha


----------



## MD914 (Dec 3, 2013)

LetsGetCritical said:


> hey I gave u 5 as soon as you started it


The new one has 5...and thank you ...the one I'm getting ready to chop dropped to 4 stars


----------



## MD914 (Dec 3, 2013)

Mr.Vega said:


> https://www.rollitup.org/hallucinatory-substances/755346-things-arent-going-well.html
> 
> 
> Here's the thread....I nvr posted...but its a read...ha


 OMG....


----------



## Mr.Vega (Dec 3, 2013)

MD914 said:


> The new one has 5...and thank you ...the one I'm getting ready to chop dropped to 4 stars




.............


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Dec 3, 2013)

seems like a nice kid


I Am Heisenberg said:


> . afterall i did just give a beatdown on my father.
> .


----------



## Mr.Vega (Dec 3, 2013)

MD914 said:


> OMG....


Haha....I know rite!!!......I told him he should call himself a girl....haha


----------



## Mr.Vega (Dec 3, 2013)

LetsGetCritical said:


> seems like a nice kid


you would think so.....ha


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Dec 3, 2013)

??????? ... woop woop


I Am Heisenberg said:


> This shti sucks i'm done beign a fucking kid again. i wanna go back to my normal way of life.
> 
> whoopty whoop whoopty whoop whoop





KushClouds420 said:


> I've been following your threads and your status in general man!


 oh, really?? same guy


reddvega said:


> wonders why it came out with 7gm vs the 7oz that came off mine...by me not telling them 3


note the triple dot thing again


KushClouds420 said:


> belt and have around 40 unsuccesful ones...
> PM if you're seroius about taking over I'll teach the ways...


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Dec 3, 2013)

I have been following a few people around and its pretty hilarious, this kushcloud420 has about 4 or 5 accounts lol.


----------



## Mr.Vega (Dec 3, 2013)

Detective critical. ...ha


----------



## Mr.Vega (Dec 3, 2013)

Ppl are crazy......and dumb


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Dec 3, 2013)

im bored and lonely


----------



## Mr.Vega (Dec 3, 2013)

LetsGetCritical said:


> im bored and lonely


Me too.....mostly anyway


----------



## MD914 (Dec 3, 2013)

LetsGetCritical said:


> ??????? ... woop woop oh, really?? same guy note the triple dot thing again


Thats very interesting...I thought I was the only person to do the 3 dot thing...hmmm


----------



## MD914 (Dec 3, 2013)

LetsGetCritical said:


> im bored and lonely


Come work for me...then I'll have more time to play


----------



## Mr.Vega (Dec 3, 2013)

On her lookout post.....she barks at anything she thinks moves....ha....


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Dec 3, 2013)

I thought that was a tiny little puppy to the left for a sec


----------



## Mr.Vega (Dec 3, 2013)

MD914 said:


> Thats very interesting...I thought I was the only person to do the 3 dot thing...hmmm


Have u never seen me type??........

Haha....

I put dots everywhere


----------



## Mr.Vega (Dec 3, 2013)

LetsGetCritical said:


> I thought that was a tiny little puppy to the left for a sec


Haha.....no that's her toy......damn that'd b a small ass dog...ha


----------



## MD914 (Dec 3, 2013)

Mr.Vega said:


> Have u never seen me type??........
> 
> Haha....
> 
> I put dots everywhere


Another imposter...


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Dec 3, 2013)

MD914 said:


> Thats very interesting...I thought I was the only person to do the 3 dot thing...hmmm


its YOU ...................


----------



## MD914 (Dec 3, 2013)

LetsGetCritical said:


> its YOU ...................


Ha! You GOT me


----------



## Mr.Vega (Dec 3, 2013)

MD914 said:


> Come work for me...then I'll have more time to play


work for u doin what????....what kinda work u got missy?


----------



## woody333333 (Dec 3, 2013)

Mr.Vega said:


> work for u doin what????....what kinda work u got missy?


.... lol.......


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Dec 3, 2013)

MD914 said:


> Come play with me...then I'll have more time for work


 OK..........


----------



## Mr.Vega (Dec 3, 2013)

... ....... .... .......

........ ........ ....... ......

......... ....


----------



## MD914 (Dec 3, 2013)

Mr.Vega said:


> work for u doin what????....what kinda work u got missy?


Chopping down trees if I play my cards right


----------



## Mr.Vega (Dec 3, 2013)

MD914 said:


> Chopping down trees if I play my cards right


............


----------



## Mr.Vega (Dec 3, 2013)

Trees?????......really?


----------



## Mr.Vega (Dec 3, 2013)

Pluck a weed maybe......


----------



## Mr.Vega (Dec 3, 2013)

Hahaha.....


----------



## MD914 (Dec 3, 2013)

LetsGetCritical said:


> OK..........


How did THAT happen?? LMAO


----------



## MD914 (Dec 3, 2013)

Mr.Vega said:


> Pluck a weed maybe......


JEEZ...it was a joke...mean ass...


----------



## woody333333 (Dec 3, 2013)

MD914 said:


> Come work for me...then I'll have more time to play


https://www.rollitup.org/toke-n-talk/758078-think-i-just-got-fired.html


----------



## MD914 (Dec 3, 2013)

woody333333 said:


> https://www.rollitup.org/toke-n-talk/758078-think-i-just-got-fired.html


7.40 an hour? HA! I pay my helpers 12...where do I find these idiots that work for peanuts???


----------



## woody333333 (Dec 3, 2013)

MD914 said:


> 7.40 an hour? HA! I pay my helpers 12...where do I find these idiots that work for peanuts???


home depot.........


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Dec 3, 2013)

helpers doing what md?


----------



## MD914 (Dec 3, 2013)

woody333333 said:


> home depot.........


WOW...how do people survive on that kind of wage? I certainly couldn't...


----------



## MD914 (Dec 3, 2013)

LetsGetCritical said:


> helpers doing what md?


Different types of home maintenance...


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Dec 3, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;6e68VdVZRE4]http://youtu.be/6e68VdVZRE4[/video]


----------



## Mr.Vega (Dec 3, 2013)

So she had sex w me when she got home....like I didn't see that comin...ha....I'm not back in yet tho...the door anyway...


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Dec 3, 2013)

well if you cant get in the front door you could....... ah nah


----------



## Mr.Vega (Dec 3, 2013)

I'm growin this one just for you Woody....


----------



## Mr.Vega (Dec 3, 2013)

WW x Skunk #1.....
a freebie from last order....got 5 of em....


----------



## MD914 (Dec 3, 2013)

Mr.Vega said:


> View attachment 2916346
> WW x Skunk #1.....
> a freebie from last order....got 5 of em....


Can't wait to see how this one goes...I have a few of those too


----------



## Mr.Vega (Dec 4, 2013)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ian6NyXpszw&feature=youtube_gdata_player


Good morning.......


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Dec 4, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;Spmqbs8YCW8]http://youtu.be/Spmqbs8YCW8[/video]


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Dec 4, 2013)

Mr.Vega said:


> View attachment 2916346
> WW x Skunk #1.....
> a freebie from last order....got 5 of em....


I have 4 of these too lol, how many did you germ> I cooked my akorn seedling fell asleep and it was very hot today lol


----------



## Mr.Vega (Dec 4, 2013)

Just one...."limited space"


----------



## woody333333 (Dec 4, 2013)

Mr.Vega said:


> Just one...."limited space"


high vega........... still all pissed off today?


----------



## Mr.Vega (Dec 4, 2013)

woody333333 said:


> high vega........... still all pissed off today?


Just @ u......


----------



## Mr.Vega (Dec 4, 2013)

........


----------



## Mr.Vega (Dec 4, 2013)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cjatFXszovk&feature=youtube_gdata_player

............


----------



## woody333333 (Dec 4, 2013)

Mr.Vega said:


> Just @ u......







it took a minute but this one is perfect........


----------



## Mr.Vega (Dec 4, 2013)

...........


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Dec 4, 2013)

is this like fkn hilarious or is it just me??? https://www.rollitup.org/newbie-central/758166-beginners-guide-growing-cannabis.html


----------



## Mr.Vega (Dec 4, 2013)

That's funny.....


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Dec 4, 2013)

you didn't even read it all lol


----------



## Mr.Vega (Dec 4, 2013)

.......

Woody....

Haha


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Dec 4, 2013)

hahahaha AH FUCKN TEN CHARATARS


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Dec 4, 2013)

were u googling "woody" vegs lol


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Dec 4, 2013)

...


----------



## MD914 (Dec 4, 2013)

LetsGetCritical said:


> View attachment 2917145 ...View attachment 2917146


I just want to know WTF you googled to come up with THIS???


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Dec 4, 2013)

naughty woody


----------



## Mr.Vega (Dec 4, 2013)

I googled "fuck you woody".....

Haha


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Dec 4, 2013)

hahahahahahahahha


----------



## Mr.Vega (Dec 4, 2013)

Omg u all should b watching dr oz rrite now!!!!


----------



## MD914 (Dec 4, 2013)

Mr.Vega said:


> Omg u all should b watching dr oz rrite now!!!!


Dont tell me he's showing crazy Toy Story pics TOO?!?!


----------



## Mr.Vega (Dec 4, 2013)

Ha...no......it was abt marijuana


----------



## Mr.Vega (Dec 4, 2013)

We have holes in our brain he says.....


----------



## MD914 (Dec 4, 2013)

Mr.Vega said:


> We have holes in our brain he says.....


Opiates cause holes in your brain...not marijuana...


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Dec 4, 2013)

ok guys take care its waaaaay past my bed time


----------



## MD914 (Dec 4, 2013)

So I'm watching sports center on espn...they just had a pic of Woody up...I LOL'd...


----------



## Mr.Vega (Dec 4, 2013)

MD914 said:


> Opiates cause holes in your brain...not marijuana...



..............


----------



## MD914 (Dec 4, 2013)

Mr.Vega said:


> ..............


Damn Vega...are you giving me dirty looks again??


----------



## woody333333 (Dec 4, 2013)

MD914 said:


> So I'm watching sports center on espn...they just had a pic of Woody up...I LOL'd...


they show me catching that home run ball again?.......


----------



## MD914 (Dec 4, 2013)

woody333333 said:


> they show me catching that home run ball again?.......


I don't like baseball...can't you be a running back or something sexier than a baseball player??


----------



## Mr.Vega (Dec 4, 2013)

............


----------



## MD914 (Dec 4, 2013)

Mr.Vega said:


> View attachment 2917246View attachment 2917247............


Nice!! ....


----------



## Mr.Vega (Dec 4, 2013)

woody333333 said:


> they show me catching that home run ball again?.......


..........


----------



## woody333333 (Dec 4, 2013)

Mr.Vega said:


> ..........


help me vega..............


----------



## Mr.Vega (Dec 4, 2013)

Help u do what?


----------



## Mr.Vega (Dec 4, 2013)

Chk out the aurora....dank


----------



## woody333333 (Dec 4, 2013)

Mr.Vega said:


> Chk out the aurora....dank


its done.... chop it ....lol.......


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Dec 4, 2013)

sig worthy?


DGT said:


> just flushed with some rock salt seeing as i didn't have any epsom


----------



## MD914 (Dec 4, 2013)

LetsGetCritical said:


> sig worthy?


Def sig worthy!! LGC...when do you sleep??


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Dec 4, 2013)

is that a hint? lol. Never sleep I'm always here watching edit: just kidding ah my sleeping patterns are all messed up so I might sleep from say 8am-10am to 5pm? lol. its 7am now


----------



## MD914 (Dec 4, 2013)

LetsGetCritical said:


> is that a hint? lol. Never sleep I'm always here watching


Yeah...there's a lot of that going around


----------



## Mr.Vega (Dec 4, 2013)

woody333333 said:


> its done.... chop it ....lol.......



..............


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Dec 4, 2013)

....


----------



## Mr.Vega (Dec 4, 2013)

...........


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Dec 4, 2013)

...


----------



## Mr.Vega (Dec 4, 2013)

Hahahaha......


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Dec 4, 2013)

hey my bro check this out https://www.rollitup.org/newbie-central/758506-hi-everyone-introduction-request-advice.html it puts things into perspective ,wow


----------



## woody333333 (Dec 4, 2013)

Mr.Vega said:


> Hahahaha......


............


----------



## Mr.Vega (Dec 4, 2013)

woody333333 said:


> ............



............


----------



## Mr.Vega (Dec 9, 2013)

Hey guys chk this out..........hold up just got to work more pics in a few....


----------



## Mr.Vega (Dec 9, 2013)

View attachment 2922402View attachment 2922404View attachment 2922406View attachment 2922407View attachment 2922407View attachment 2922409

GLP is in full beast mode...just put her in the 7gallon smarty....lovin it


----------



## Mr.Vega (Dec 9, 2013)

Mr.Vega said:


> View attachment 2922402View attachment 2922404View attachment 2922406View attachment 2922407View attachment 2922407View attachment 2922409
> 
> GLP is in full beast mode...just put her in the 7gallon smarty....lovin it


----------



## MD914 (Dec 9, 2013)

Hey Vega!  How close do you keep your LED?


----------



## Mr.Vega (Dec 9, 2013)

18inches......


----------



## MD914 (Dec 9, 2013)

Mr.Vega said:


> 18inches......


Ive only vegged under CFL's and you gotta keep them SO close to keep them from stretching...getting ready to move my little ones under the big light...I'm guessing their gonna blow up on me...


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Dec 9, 2013)

glp looks great and the ck are vey sugary. how long are u going to veg that glp?


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Dec 9, 2013)

did that wwxskunk take ages to germ veg's?


----------



## Mr.Vega (Dec 9, 2013)

LetsGetCritical said:


> did that wwxskunk take ages to germ veg's?


No....she's growin good and germed fast....need to translant today actually


----------



## Mr.Vega (Dec 9, 2013)

Gonna veg the GLP for two more weeks.....gotta let the last round of topping and bending recoup n branch out some n then shell b ready


----------



## Mr.Vega (Dec 9, 2013)

Haha.....showed an old buddy who's a big pothead but knows zero abt growing a pic of the crit and he says "wow....its even got crystals spillin out on the leaves!!"....

Hahaha


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Dec 9, 2013)

spilling out. lol. my ww x skunk must come from the retarted batch veg's.


----------



## Mr.Vega (Dec 10, 2013)

Ima have to grow one of these out big soon as I can....i may have to start cloning too...I only have three original seeds of this strain left...I've got loads from two diff crosses w her in it but just three of the straight critical kush....dude who I was gettin the seeds from broke his growroom down and its over...I don't wanna lose this cut forever...she looks like she's gonna have some killer smoke


----------



## dlftmyers (Dec 10, 2013)

Mr.Vega said:


> View attachment 2923670View attachment 2923672View attachment 2923673
> Ima have to grow one of these out big soon as I can....i may have to start cloning too...I only have three original seeds of this strain left...I've got loads from two diff crosses w her in it but just three of the straight critical kush....dude who I was gettin the seeds from broke his growroom down and its over...I don't wanna lose this cut forever...she looks like she's gonna have some killer smoke


She looks awesome, Do you think she will yield less then your last plant? Mine was far last weight then my last grow but the smoke was 10x better


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Dec 10, 2013)

I had a vision today of filling a bedroom full of 18 mainlined (to 16) critical kush. I think I might do it before the end of next year  just as a tribute and a mighty fuck you ossifer


----------



## grorite (Dec 13, 2013)

Mr.Vega said:


> View attachment 2923670View attachment 2923672View attachment 2923673
> Ima have to grow one of these out big soon as I can....i may have to start cloning too...I only have three original seeds of this strain left...I've got loads from two diff crosses w her in it but just three of the straight critical kush....dude who I was gettin the seeds from broke his growroom down and its over...I don't wanna lose this cut forever...she looks like she's gonna have some killer smoke


hows it going bro? hope your doing good!! send me pm when your on. happy holidays


----------



## Mr.Vega (Dec 17, 2013)

................


----------



## MD914 (Dec 17, 2013)

Looking good Vega!  How ya been?


----------



## Mr.Vega (Dec 17, 2013)

.......nothing but water entire grow......


----------



## Mr.Vega (Dec 17, 2013)

I'm doin ok rite now.....how u been missy?


----------



## MD914 (Dec 17, 2013)

Mr.Vega said:


> I'm doin ok rite now.....how u been missy?


Same old same old...staying busy...nothing spectacular going on right now.


----------



## MD914 (Dec 17, 2013)

Mr.Vega said:


> View attachment 2931899View attachment 2931900View attachment 2931901View attachment 2931902View attachment 2931902View attachment 2931903View attachment 2931904View attachment 2931905View attachment 2931912.......nothing but water entire grow......


Whatcha got in that soil Mr Vega? She's pretty...which one is this?


----------



## Mr.Vega (Dec 17, 2013)

Thanks. ...that's the GLP......Fafard...compost/manure...worm castings...epsom salt...lime...blood meal...bone meal.....no perlite except what was in fafard base mix......7gallon smart pot....within 48 hours of the transplant she had roots growing out the sides of the pot and she was sitting abt 4inches in from the sides.....this plants a beast...I've broke it cut it bent it....one of my best plants so far


----------



## Mr.Vega (Dec 17, 2013)

I upped some of the dosage amounts of diff ingredients on my mix.....seems to carrying them thru now


----------



## Mr.Vega (Dec 17, 2013)

woody333333 said:


> youre full of shit...........


Ok..........wtf are u tlkn abt


----------



## Mr.Vega (Dec 17, 2013)

I ain't got time to fuck w u woody.....


----------



## woody333333 (Dec 17, 2013)

Mr.Vega said:


> I ain't got time to fuck w u woody.....


dope mans getting hard again?


----------



## MD914 (Dec 17, 2013)

Weren't you almost ready to give up on the GLP? Good thing you didn't...


----------



## dlftmyers (Dec 17, 2013)

Beautiful


----------



## Mr.Vega (Dec 18, 2013)




----------



## LetsGetCritical (Dec 18, 2013)

she looks amazing, big fat stems, u been awol vegs?


----------



## MD914 (Dec 28, 2013)

Hey Vega! Where ya been? Hope all is well and your enjoying the holidays


----------



## dlftmyers (Jan 15, 2014)

Where you at Mr.Vega? Hope everything is okay


----------



## MrVega2 (Dec 18, 2016)

dlftmyers said:


> Where you at Mr.Vega? Hope everything is okay


I'm still alive n kickin...I'll b around...hope ur doin good bro


----------



## MrVega2 (Dec 18, 2016)

MD914 said:


> Hey Vega! Where ya been? Hope all is well and your enjoying the holidays


Hey Missy...I'm here...hope ur doin well...
Tel Woody I said hey...


----------



## Nugachino (Dec 18, 2016)

I could really go for some of that "Querkalicious Kush" you got going there.


----------



## MrVega2 (Dec 18, 2016)

Me too...ha...got one goin in the closet now actually...got a lil grow journal goin in that section... haven't been growin for a minute...life kinda got in the way for a second there... but I got my hands in dirt again...


----------



## Nugachino (Dec 18, 2016)

Don't know what you named that strain. But how did it smoke? Did she knock you on your ass for a while?


----------



## MrVega2 (Dec 18, 2016)

Yeah from what I can remember...it's been a couple years now...hell its all good to me...ha...I'm not too picky...I jus like growin n smokin weed...I know it's pretty af I do remember that...n smells unique...


----------



## Nugachino (Dec 18, 2016)

I'll be looking into breeding my own cross further down the line. Want to try and make something that's got more of a trippy Sativa high. With the dense profile of an indica. And some sweet flavor/aroma.


----------



## MrVega2 (Dec 18, 2016)

Yeah that jus kinda happened w that Querkle n Bubblicious...had a few diff plants goin n said fuck it I'll give it a shot...it was my first try n haven't done it since...gotta handful of seeds out if it tho


----------



## Nugachino (Dec 18, 2016)

If it weren't for riu's no trade policy I'd be keen to get one or two from ya. I'm looking to expand my seed library.


----------



## MrVega2 (Dec 18, 2016)

I am too...
Always...
I'm addicted to collecting seeds...
Ha...
I got way more than I can grow now...
I'll get bk to ya bro jus got busy at work...


----------



## Nugachino (Dec 18, 2016)

No probs. And sorry to hold you up.


----------



## dlftmyers (Dec 18, 2016)

Welcome back Mr. Vega ...What you growing now? I'm sure it's fire


----------



## MrVega2 (Dec 18, 2016)

dlftmyers said:


> Welcome back Mr. Vega ...What you growing now? I'm sure it's fire


Thanks bro...
A Bagseed I found in some dank randomly...I like surprises...ha... got another journal goin as MrVega2...idk password for this old account...


----------

